# Sannie's SugarPunch



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Sannie's has got SugarPunch back in stock!!  I just got my pack ordered this morning!! So excited to run these this year!!!!  Are you going to get some?


----------



## no clue (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for this. Gotta scrounge some cash fast


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

yeah you better be fast-wonder how long it will take for him to sell out? good luck with getting yours!


----------



## no clue (Feb 17, 2014)

Lots of peeps waiting on these. Won't be long!!


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Feb 17, 2014)

Ordered a pack this morning as well. Also got a pack of Dynasty's pineapple diesel (pineapple fields f2) and e$kos lady cane to add to my collection! So much dank!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

no clue - i'm very curious as to how long it will take him to sell out! 
deejay - i've got dynasty caramel candy kush that i'm planning on running in my next round as well as e$ko's chocolate rain. lady cane sounds great and would love to hear a smoke report on the pineapple diesel! the PD smell of roadkill would turn me off though if i got that pheno...have you smoked it before?


----------



## no clue (Feb 17, 2014)

I think unless Sannie has a bunch of seeds they will be gone today. I also have some cck from Dynasty waiting to go. I have 3 Blue Herons going.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

i'm not familiar with the Blue Heron--what is it?


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

delayed... but: today!??! that would be awesome/amazing.


----------



## no clue (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Heron is from Dynasty too. I've had the seeds a year or so. It is a polyhybrid F2. Supposed to be fire


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys, if your ordering from Sannie's I highly recommend asking for the "chemistry" freebie! it is the frostiest girl in my room and the buds are from top to bottom! I mean super super frosty the only bad thing is I don't smell any chem in it but dude, if its as dank at the end of the run as it is right now I don't give a shit if it smells like baby poo all over a giraffe turd.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2014)

hey couch please let me know how it turns out for ya. i'll keep it in mind for my next Sannie order if the freebie is still available.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 17, 2014)

I will, I havent taken any pictures because shes in the middle of a crowd and 4 foot tall with NO supports (still standing strong so far) and I think it has a good 2-4 weeks left. She will let me know when she is ready and I will take pics of all the girls at finish.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone know if he plans to sell a few through Cannazon? Maybe he has set aside a few packs to sell that way? I have my eye on a few other brands and prefer a different payment method. Only downside would be missing out on the freebies from Sannies.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my seeds... Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2014)

YW Keizer! Glad you got some. 

Virtual if you're wanting some, i wouldn't want to miss out waiting  as well as the freebies! good luck though.

and couch, i'll be waiting on those pictures!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 18, 2014)

I was stuffing my envelop befor heading off to the post office today and just couldn't help myself... I went back and picked up some Candy Kush as well. I just dropped my Extrema seeds to go outdoors in April. Candy Kush and Sugar punch will have to get worked into the indoor line-up. Hoping for a very frosty future!


----------



## jagdog3 (Feb 18, 2014)

I grew sugar punch outdoors last year,5 plants gave me over 4lbs..Never fertilized or watered the whole year,pretty much left alone the whole time.Did have plenty of rain and checked them every two - three weeks..Had two phenos,a green and purple.The green probably was a little more potent but the purple was a plenty potent and I thought better tasting..Gonna grow these again this year and give more attention to them for sure..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone done the western union, and what the total was with shipping?


----------



## CannaCole (Feb 18, 2014)

Got some because of the reviews. Is this a 5 pack?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 18, 2014)

yes 5 fems


----------



## jrainman (Feb 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Anyone done the western union, and what the total was with shipping?


 I had trouble with trying to pay Via Western Union,Online with both methods they offer , Shipping would depend on your location, but Western Union fess are $5 for bank to bank transfer , and still takes 5days for the transfer to occur , with C.C $10 and 3 days for the transfer to occur . They say if you go to one of there locations and pay cash instant transfer will occur. but don't know what those fees would be ,but will let you know going to go try that today.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks a ton! guess ill be doing it in person, i cant wait. plz let me know how it goes for ya, thanks again


----------



## jrainman (Feb 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks a ton! guess ill be doing it in person, i cant wait. plz let me know how it goes for ya, thanks again


 So yes went down to local western Union (30 MILES) this morning with cash and the fee was $7. for a 123.00 order , and was again rejected . for what reason I don't know . So I would like to know who has used western union here for the payment option. I am not comfortable using his only other method of payment.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2014)

SHITTTTTTTT!!! im not trying to just mail this out! may have to gamble tho...


----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 19, 2014)

Cannazone is advertising they will have sugar punch...... I am just going to wait and use my cc.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah i think I am going to wait as well.


----------



## jrainman (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel the same don't want to just stuff a envelope , but do want the order I made. Maybe its something I did on my end as far as filling out the forms for sending ,but I did try at least 5 times either CC or bank to bank transfer

that's why im asking here if anyone has made there order Via western Union.?


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Feb 19, 2014)

I do cash in mail for sannies all the time no problem. He always receives my funds and ships the order within a week from me sending the envelope out. I usually just grab a pack or two for each order when sending cash just in case of the small chance he doesn't receive it (which has never happened). Cannazon is a good option too though!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2014)

cannazon account created , thanks for your info!


----------



## rollyouron (Feb 19, 2014)

jrainman said:


> So yes went down to local western Union (30 MILES) this morning with cash and the fee was $7. for a 123.00 order , and was again rejected . for what reason I don't know . So I would like to know who has used western union here for the payment option. I am not comfortable using his only other method of payment.


The Western Union deal was a pain in ass!!!! I tried 5 times with 2 diffrent cards online with no success!!! I did get it to go through at the local Western Union office though. I would have sent cash in mail, but figured they would be out of stock before they received money.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 19, 2014)

I have sent cash in the mail many times and NEVER had a single problem... Just dropped my envelop to Sannie's in the mail yesterday. I sent it regular mail this time... If you want, you can send it USPS Registered mail but it will take about 16 days to get there, I know from experience... I like sending cash, no financial record of the transaction... A little cleaner for me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2014)

How much was the fee over there?


----------



## rollyouron (Feb 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> How much was the fee over there?


I bought 2 packs total was about 123.00 so I think around 13.00 but he received it the same day


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice thanks...


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 20, 2014)

rollyouron said:


> I would have sent cash in mail, but figured they would be out of stock before they received money.


I think that if you place an order online sannie puts the packs you ordered aside thus saving them for you until your money arrives. I say this b/c there was a guy on opengrow who ordered a strain and it sold out before his money got there and he ended up getting the seeds he ordered.
On top of that sannie posted some pics of his pregnant sugarpunch mamas on OG and it looked as if he would be getting lots and lots of seeds out of them. Possibly thousands. I don't think SP will sell out for quite a while.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

damnit been waiting on the sp for a year now and figures i just today sent off the cash for my dynasty gear.....shit bet i could prob send sannie a email and figure something out as he has always went above and beyond for me.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

hahah should a known where there is good gear popping up so to will there be the greenghost


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2014)

yea man im about to borrow to snag a pack...cant miss it .


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2014)

lol i try to not miss a thing!


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah I gotta make something happen NOW. So many strains so little cash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2014)

i know, i been window shopping for 3 hours lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 20, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> damnit been waiting on the sp for a year now and figures i just today sent off the cash for my dynasty gear.....shit bet i could prob send sannie a email and figure something out as he has always went above and beyond for me.


I'd bet if you send an email with the order number he'd sort something out for you.


----------



## jrainman (Feb 20, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I have sent cash in the mail many times and NEVER had a single problem... Just dropped my envelop to Sannie's in the mail yesterday. I sent it regular mail this time... If you want, you can send it USPS Registered mail but it will take about 16 days to get there, I know from experience... I like sending cash, no financial record of the transaction... A little cleaner for me.


 Agree with the cleaner transaction using cash, So I did send Cash in the mail today for my order . I guess its just me with using the mail for cash ,But taking the gamble here because I want this order. Thanks J


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

Frick. I'd love to jump on this but I just don't trust sending cash in the mail.

I better shit or get off the can because I know these will be gone soon ....


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2014)

i got a pack of s.p. and dynastys huckleberry kush...awaiting payment...fuck western union as i keep gettin errors.


----------



## jrainman (Feb 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got a pack of s.p. and dynastys huckleberry kush...awaiting payment...fuck western union as i keep gettin errors.


Could not said it better myself after 2 days of dealing with western union , C.C debt card , bank to bank ,then cash at location,all rejected , I stuffed the envelope today and sent it on its way . S.P ,Diesel Pineapple and Lady C .


----------



## jagdog3 (Feb 20, 2014)

are you guys that are sending cash including what your ordering with the cash, or ordering and then sending your payment?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2014)

order and send payment..im sending mine tomorro..wife has the flu so i couldnt today.


----------



## jrainman (Feb 20, 2014)

jagdog3 said:


> are you guys that are sending cash including what your ordering with the cash, or ordering and then sending your payment?


Yes register at Sannies site then make order/with payment method ,you will get a email with order number, Send payment with that order number on your invoice.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

First time sending cash to sannie but I had no hesitations as long as it makes it to him since he is one of the good guys.

oh and i ordered 1st then hand wrote the order # what it was and my freebee wishes.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW... Sannie's stealth is AWESOME! Should breeze through customs...


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 21, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> BTW... Sannie's stealth is AWESOME! Should breeze through customs...


Not always. My last order had zero stealth. The seed packs were just put right into the box. I was like WTF. Usually it is good though. Perhaps he saw that I've never had an order snagged so he said fuck it.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 21, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> Not always. My last order had zero stealth. The seed packs were just put right into the box. I was like WTF. Usually it is good though. Perhaps he saw that I've never had an order snagged so he said fuck it.


Wow. I'm surprised... Mine was some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 21, 2014)

hey all. been on a bit of a bean-buying shopping spree these past few months, and out of all the orders, i'd say about 80% were sending cash to: sannie's shop, beansman, TSSC, hipersemillas and RQS. have not had any problems with the cash arriving to the various vendors. just two orders seized. i used business envelopes, let my printer print out the envelope instead of it being hand-written, always include the order number and approximately two sheets of paper with the cash inside. i use "forever" stamps and do not include a return address on the envelope. between the two methods (cc & $), i definitely prefer the cash because as Keizer said, "There isn't a paper trail." 
the stealth i've experienced with the companies i've dealt with so far haven't been too bad. i'm surprised, to be honest, that sannie's stealth works... the RQS order that had stealth added to it was one of the two orders i have had snagged. they messed up and sent it to a home address instead of the usual shipping address i use and, of course, that was the order that got snagged. i like TSSC's method a lot and beansman is darn good too.
aside: got my first beansman order today!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2014)

fuck it! money will be in the post, i cant wait...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck western union


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2014)

hope i address ir right now... lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 21, 2014)

good luck with your orders!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Fuck western union
> View attachment 3001682


Good for you! You'll get your beans... I always have.


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm waiting for the cannazon drop... have other shit I want from there.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 21, 2014)

i've not ordered from cannazon. i can't remember what i didn't like about them when i went to their web site, i think it was their payment method perhaps, i'd have to go look again... what is your experience with them and what do they have coming?


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I'm waiting for the cannazon drop... have other shit I want from there.


Just a heads up that Cannazon will not reship if your seeds get taken by customs. That's a dealbreaker for me. My cash to sannie is most likely almost there by now.

On a side note I just had 7 for 7 of sannies mad scientist germ. 2 of the 7 were over 2 years old.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I'm waiting for the cannazon drop... have other shit I want from there.


you better hope that there are some still available for cannazon to distribute...


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> Just a heads up that Cannazon will not reship if your seeds get taken by customs. That's a dealbreaker for me. My cash to sannie is most likely almost there by now.
> 
> On a side note I just had 7 for 7 of sannies mad scientist germ. 2 of the 7 were over 2 years old.


that's what it was!! i knew there was something about the site that when i was looking to buy from them that i didn't like. i purchase delivery guarantees on the majority of my orders and the majority have gotten through. so the companies that got my business didn't have to resend (in fact, the two that did get snagged didn't have insurance and all others had it) because i got them, but they did get my business and that insurance $$ from me that they just got to pocket instead of resending.

i received my first beansman order yesterday, and it will not be my last order from that company! really liked the delivery time with the order and the delivery stealth was like, "why don't more companies do this?" i recommend them as well as TSSC (had a few beans in separate orders arrive crushed and in no time i had them replaced!!) and, of course, sannie's!! will probably soon check out a sponsor of RIU, just to see how an order goes with them...though i have promised myself No More Beans for the year 2014 (unless i find lucky charms in stock somewhere & have the $$ for them!). oh, and if i get some extra $, i'd probably need to get some more sugar punch just to have the beans...but other than that-i'm not buying any more this year! and i'm loosing twenty pounds too! 

edgar, congrats on the 7/7 germ rate!! i'd like to see those grow with ya', i've read good things about mad scientist


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wanted to let you guys in on the update 

The chemistry has thrown out some nanners and I thought I got them all... I went in today and they were back so I am going to chop her down 3 weeks early ... *cries*


----------



## Icspace (Feb 22, 2014)

undercovergrow, I submitted an order for 2 packs of SugarPunch this morning along with 1 fem mix. But im confused about which IBAN number to used with Western Union. Is it the one in the screenshot or the IBAN listed at the top of the payment info page?? I didn't want to mess up and pay with the wrong code.


----------



## corners (Feb 22, 2014)

rollyouron said:


> The Western Union deal was a pain in ass!!!! I tried 5 times with 2 diffrent cards online with no success!!! I did get it to go through at the local Western Union office though. I would have sent cash in mail, but figured they would be out of stock before they received money.



I had the same horrible experiance with western union. They encouraged me to drive to 3 stores. I tried online. On tyhe phone. In person. It was horrible. I said fuck it and stuffed and envelope. I trust sannies.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 22, 2014)

i'm sorry lcspace, i've only sent orders via cash. however, when i look at the instructions on Sannie's site, it seems to me that the IBAN # in the screenshot would NOT be the one to use--i would definitely use the IBAN referenced above by Sannie that ends in 3724. hth


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 22, 2014)

corners, too much trouble it sounds like when sending cash has never been a problem for me! good luck with your order-did you get anything else besides the sugar punch?


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 22, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> Just a heads up that Cannazon will not reship if your seeds get taken by customs. That's a dealbreaker for me. My cash to sannie is most likely almost there by now.
> 
> On a side note I just had 7 for 7 of sannies mad scientist germ. 2 of the 7 were over 2 years old.


So I guess you have to decide do you risk getting beans snagged ordering from cannazon, or getting cash snagged/lost mailing it to sannies.


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you better hope that there are some still available for cannazon to distribute...


I'm not worried... There is too much other dank shit to run I will just get something else if need be.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 23, 2014)

edgar, i was on sannie's sight again and read this:


> The bank details for western union are different as the detaills from sanniesshop above !!!!


so i can definitely see your confusion and mine! so i think my earlier post would be wrong after seeing this sentence. i would use the IBAN # that is shown in the western union payment information. _sorry for the wrong information earlier_!!


----------



## Icspace (Feb 23, 2014)

actually, it was I who had the IBAN issue. I was declined after trying both numbers. I then tried using Xoom four times each one getting cancelled..ugh...So sending cash is apparently my only option. undercovergrow, what type of mail did you send? Priority Mail Express International?? I was just going to include a copy of my order invoice with the cash.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 23, 2014)

hey lcspace sorry about that! i used forever stamps (put five of them on there even though that was overkill) on a regular business envelope. written the order # only and i've enclosed a copy of the invoice (various places). just drop it in the mail with at least four forever stamps (again, i used five-but i think it is only around $1.10 for international mail but double check that information) on it and you are good! i didn't even put my return address on it and it arrived just fine. good luck with your order!!


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Feb 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hey lcspace sorry about that! i used forever stamps (put five of them on there even though that was overkill) on a regular business envelope. written the order # only and i've enclosed a copy of the invoice (various places). just drop it in the mail with at least four forever stamps (again, i used five-but i think it is only around $1.10 for international mail but double check that information) on it and you are good! i didn't even put my return address on it and it arrived just fine. good luck with your order!!


Lol. One "global forever" stamp is all that is needed. I pay $1.15.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 23, 2014)

dee jay, i'm talking about the forever stamps (used to be what .44 and now .48 or something like that) not the global forever...if you don't want to make a special trip to the post office, the standard forever stamps do work


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> So I guess you have to decide do you risk getting beans snagged ordering from cannazon, or getting cash snagged/lost mailing it to sannies.


Pretty much. I'd say the odds of customs snagging you are greater than the chances of cash getting snagged. Especially if you send cash the right way ie: fewest # of bills possible in a greeting card so one can't see the cash through the envelope. I was going to use aluminum foil but I guess that's a dead giveaway. I've already had one successful cash payment and I'm hoping my second transpires early this week. I'll let you know.

As far as postage goes: Global stamp from the ups store that costs $1.30.


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 24, 2014)

My cash made it. The cash went out last tuesday and I just got the email this morning (monday).


----------



## jagdog3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just sent my cash.Sure would be nice if sannie could still take cc payments..


----------



## jrainman (Feb 24, 2014)

So after being frustrated trying to send my order Via western Union, I went on a mission to find out what is going on, First if you are not sending from the US you have a option to use a service called Transfer Wise , you can send instant payment with this method..

I also found out that as of 2/18/14 Sannie's established a new account ,because of the western union problems


New account Info as of 2/18/14

first name : Bio

Last Name : Sannie

Iban : NL23RABO015445316

Bic: Rabonl2u

I already sent in my order using the cash method , So you can give this a try but I would try and confirm this with Sannie's first, but I still have a issue with there is no spot on the form to include your ORDER# , But I see if you are from Europe and use the TW transfer wise payment they have a box for a message to include your order number. Good luck


----------



## clydefrog (Feb 25, 2014)

am i reading the site right? $48 for ONE SEED??


----------



## Edgar9 (Feb 25, 2014)

clydefrog said:


> am i reading the site right? $48 for ONE SEED??


1 five pack of seeds plus 2 freebie seeds. 7 seeds total.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 26, 2014)

sannie just sent an email saying my order has been shipped so... give or take a couple days It took a week from the u.s. cash in envelope for my order to be received and shipped.

with my bonus points i paid $33 with the shipping for my caramel candy kush so $48 a seed sounds off to me.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just threw 4 forever stamps on an envelope and shoved it in a blue drop box


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got 4 emails... Sannie just received my cash and has sent both of my orders out... Sugar Punch and Candy Kush should be here in about a week.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 26, 2014)

then i should be getting an email soon too! seedsman is showing an order that i mailed on the same day is processing, so sannie should receive my $ today hopefully! good luck with everyone getting their orders!! fingers crossed for my Sugar Punch (which will be in this summer's run!).


----------



## corners (Feb 26, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I just threw 4 forever stamps on an envelope and shoved it in a blue drop box


i actually had to buy an international stamp. It was like $1.10 i think


I also had huge issues with western union. I will never even think about trying again. I spent more money driving around , then i was trying to send.I was pretty pissed that day. Still waiting to see when my cash gets there.


----------



## jrainman (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to say I am amazed how fast the mail works these days, and will definitely use the cash option in the future . Thumbs Up to Sannie's


----------



## corners (Feb 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> corners, too much trouble it sounds like when sending cash has never been a problem for me! good luck with your order-did you get anything else besides the sugar punch?


No i couldnt this time, but im a fan of his mixed packs and im starting to look at his other breeders he carries.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 27, 2014)

corners, i am planning on dynasty's caramel candy kush and [email protected]'s chocolate rain (along with sugar punch and two others) in my near future!  they both sound amazing on the site. what were you looking at?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2014)

got my confirmation this morning by email, can't wait..customs let me be!


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 28, 2014)

i'll admit, i was slightly worried...because my beansman order had already shipped out two days ago (TGA cheese quake & space bomb) but i too received my email confirming my sugar punch has been shipped this morning! rory, fingers crossed for both of our orders!!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 28, 2014)

I let my wife picked the freebie I think she picked either blue santa or blue hammer cross...and I got my new 12-tube vho t-5 fluorescent fixture yesterday..excitement springs eternal.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 28, 2014)

Damnit, Sannies wont load at all, is sugar Out of stock?


----------



## jrainman (Feb 28, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Damnit, Sannies wont load at all, is sugar Out of stock?


Sannies shows Sugar Punch in Stock from what I see


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 1, 2014)

He had what appeared to be a small room devoted to SP. There's a lot of seed to go around I'd guess.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2014)

2 in the hand..im glad i got mine when i did..


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well my cash in envelope made it to sannie.took exactly one week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2014)

Cannazon has sugar punch available.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

cool ,and my sannies order is halfway across the ocean already
never ordered from Cannazon but was going to before I seen the sugar punch drop at Sannies.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

jrainman...is that Ed Guien in your avatar? he was a sick fucker..lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone know about how long an order from Sannies takes to be delivered usually? I got my confirmation 5 days ago..


----------



## Sir Stanky (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine took 10 days. I has sugar punch now!  Picked up some kolossus and candy kush as well.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

I had to send my money did you use Western Union or Bank Transfer?..Western Union can lick my balls.


----------



## jrainman (Mar 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jrainman...is that Ed Guien in your avatar? he was a sick fucker..lol..


WOW you really don't know who is in my avatar , I chose this avatar because its symbolic to me as in a show of respect to anyone who has been arrested and or locked up for Cannabis 
His Name is ,Samuel R Caldwell :In 1937 2 days after the US federal government made cannabis illegal He was the first Person to be arrested, charged and locked up for 3yrs for selling a few Marijuana cigarettes.

your gear should arrive 7-10 of them sending it out.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

no, I had no idea ,I was going on the old mugshot and the Nebraska location..hell I'm probably wrong on the location of Ed..lol..no offense meant brother..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if he's the reason marijuana cigarettes are called joints,being he got thrown in the joint for some.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 4, 2014)

The eagle has landed. 15 days door to door with cash in envelope.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 4, 2014)

mine took 2 months, it varies.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

no no no no.....that shall not happen! i dont have patience like that..why did it take two months? did he have to reship em or something?


----------



## jrainman (Mar 5, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> The eagle has landed. 15 days door to door with cash in envelope.


ROGR That Eagle One , Now On to the next stage of your Mission, Please confirm when you have completed the final stage of your Mission. and good luck.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

Wtf... wire transfer was canceled. WU had no explanation. 2 different bank names sannies give though

Rabobank zaandam ankersmid plein 
Or
Rabobank?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 5, 2014)

cash in mailihaan...Western Union sucks you're lucky you got the transfer to go through in the first place even if it did get rejected...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

I just received my two packs from Cannazon. 8 days to my mailbox. I tried the WU but gassed that idea after hours of banging my head against the wall.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

Any coupon codes kicking around for Cannazon?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of Canna. I got two packs of SP, a couple packs of freebies (can't remember what they were .... I'm at work) and shipping all for 67.5 pounds which was a smidge over $100 american.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

£67.26 for SP 2 pack shipped. Already wasted well beyond that extra $10 in time.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I have an addiction to buying seeds...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I think I have an addiction to buying seeds...


Have you ever ordered from them before?


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

First time with Cannazon and Sannie's.

Attitude has been treating me good... getting some Pennywise and Blood Orange Friday. Lets hope they still in stock.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> First time with Cannazon and Sannie's.


I almost tossed my first package from cannazon thinking I had been scammed. I couldn't find the seeds for the life of me. Pretty good stealth, imo. I don't want to disclose their methods, but don't feel dumb if it takes you a minute to find them in the package.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I almost tossed my first package from cannazon thinking I had been scammed. I couldn't find the seeds for the life of me. Pretty good stealth, imo. I don't want to disclose their methods, but don't feel dumb if it takes you a minute to find them in the package.


Haha... Thanks for the heads up! Stealth is key because my patience is thin.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I almost tossed my first package from cannazon thinking I had been scammed. I couldn't find the seeds for the life of me. Pretty good stealth, imo. I don't want to disclose their methods, but don't feel dumb if it takes you a minute to find them in the package.


 was that the added stealth method they talk about stow, or just the normal?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> was that the added stealth method they talk about stow, or just the normal?


Not sure Racer. I've ordered 3 different times from them in the past 9 months or so and they all came like that. I didn't ask for or pay for any extras, so I assume that's just how they come.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

Shipping is $15 across the board... didn't see any other option.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not sure Racer. I've ordered 3 different times from them in the past 9 months or so and they all came like that. I didn't ask for or pay for any extras, so I assume that's just how they come.


 kool, i haven't had two pennies to rub together, so i haven't added anything to my collection in longer then i want to admit, and god knows i need more beans.. been having the dt's lately..
i ordered a few times myself, but it's been awhile, a good while unfortunately..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Shipping is $15 across the board... didn't see any other option.


 just looked again, and it says if you need a different method of shipping to contact them, i was assuming that was the added stealth method i was talking about, although it doesn't really say added stealth, lol..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> just looked again, and it says if you need a different method of shipping to contact them, i was assuming that was the added stealth method i was talking about, although it doesn't really say added stealth, lol..


I put a note in the comments section to ship them in my wifes name (after having an order from high life get snagged by customs) and the message was recieved. I really like dealing with this guy. Quick, with no hassles. The only down side is that he has to remove the seeds from the breeders pack to make his stealth work. I was a little sketchy on that at first, but have grown out a couple packs from my first order from him and everything was as advertised. I have also heard that he will not re-ship if your order gets caught by customs ..... but I have not aksed him directly about their policy on that. Might be worth clarifying before placing an order.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I put a note in the comments section to ship them in my wifes name (after having an order from high life get snagged by customs) and the message was recieved. I really like dealing with this guy. Quick, with no hassles. The only down side is that he has to remove the seeds from the breeders pack to make his stealth work. I was a little sketchy on that at first, but have grown out a couple packs from my first order from him and everything was as advertised. I have also heard that he will not re-ship if your order gets caught by customs ..... but I have not aksed him directly about their policy on that. Might be worth clarifying before placing an order.


 oh hell's yeah, i trust mr c with my life.. a few people around here, not pointing fingers, don't like him, but ime, and i've had lots of it being members on both of his forums and a mod on one as well, and knowing him some what before that, he's just a good, stand up dude imvho.. i wouldn't think twice about him taking the beans out of the breeders packs.. he's not in the business of ripping people off, that shit gets around quick, and is no way to run a business if you expect to be at it long..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh hell's yeah, i trust mr c with my life.. a few people around here, not pointing fingers, don't like him, but ime, and i've had lots of it being members on both of his forums and a mod on one as well, and knowing him some what before that, he's just a good, stand up dude imvho.. i wouldn't think twice about him taking the beans out of the breeders packs.. he's not in the business of ripping people off, that shit gets around quick, and is no way to run a business if you expect to be at it long..


That's good to hear. Like I said, I'm very impressed with what I've seen of him and his company. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 5, 2014)

The sad part is my rooms are full and I'll have to wait at least 2-3 months to start Sugar Punch : (


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not that I'm aware of Canna. I got two packs of SP, a couple packs of freebies (can't remember what they were .... I'm at work) and shipping all for 67.5 pounds which was a smidge over $100 american.


What are the freebies? Don't see them on the site.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the freebies? Don't see them on the site.


 they're just random must of the time amos, but they're usually pretty bangin ime, but there's no order this and get that freebie like you see on say the attitude or another site..


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn Cannazon fast... same day order/ship!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the freebies? Don't see them on the site.


I got the following freebies with my order of two 5 packs of Sugar Punch:

Sannies: Boudica x Silverfields (5 regular)

Frost Brothers: Mercury Atlas x Mellonhead (5 Regular)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

my shit is still sitting in customs and I can't figure out anything more other than what the orange progress bar on the tracking website will tell me..which is, its been sent and in country of destination..anticipation sucks!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to report my order from sannie arrived...I sent it out before I realized the sp was back but am still happy with the caramel kush I ordered and sannie threw in not 1 but 2 packs of freebees!!!

5.silverfields x boudica & 5.durgan chistral x blue hammer and my cck from dynasty of course!!!

Go sannie- cash from states to adam and returned within 15 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Mar 6, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my shit is still sitting in customs and I can't figure out anything more other than what the orange progress bar on the tracking website will tell me..which is, its been sent and in country of destination..anticipation sucks!


Hey Rory on that tracking website with the orange bar copy the "customer reference" number (should start with "rr" and end in "nl") and you can use that to track your package on usps website. 

Peace!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the freebies? Don't see them on the site.


scroll to the bottom sannie lists the freebies available now but I never get exactly what I want.. Usually If I go check out sannies overgrow section and see what people are brewing up and then if something interests you hit sannie with an email...while you may not get the exact x you want as a real grower i think sannie does a good job of getting what you want.

example I had asked him for the blue chem freebie but as i was on overgrow I saw some nice work being with the blue hammer done and documented well and have bh x gryphon bh x killer queen bh x g.manalishi so asked for the blue hammer x double koosh. Instead I recieved the bh x durg.chistral which I am happy not to mention the other extra freebee when I only spent 30bucks.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to report my order from sannie arrived...I sent it out before I realized the sp was back but am still happy with the caramel kush I ordered and sannie threw in not 1 but 2 packs of freebees!!!
> 
> 5.silverfields x boudica & 5.durgan chistral x blue hammer and my cck from dynasty of course!!!
> 
> Go sannie- cash from states to adam and returned within 15 days!!!!!!!


You're gonna love that CCK, stuff is devastatingly potent...been running it over a year now. Pic from last month.


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Mar 6, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> scroll to the bottom sannie lists the freebies available now but I never get exactly what I want.. Usually If I go check out sannies overgrow section and see what people are brewing up and then if something interests you hit sannie with an email...while you may not get the exact x you want as a real grower i think sannie does a good job of getting what you want.
> 
> example I had asked him for the blue chem freebie but as i was on overgrow I saw some nice work being with the blue hammer done and documented well and have bh x gryphon bh x killer queen bh x g.manalishi so asked for the blue hammer x double koosh. Instead I recieved the bh x durg.chistral which I am happy not to mention the other extra freebee when I only spent 30bucks.


I believe he was asking about cannazon. I got confused myself hence my deleted post above haha. 

As as far as cannazon goes, I received some decent freebies on my last order. Nothing that blew me away but who know might be some dank. 5x lemon haze x blue satellite, 5x Rosetta Stone, 5x (I forget and seeds in fridge lol) x strawberry frost.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dee Jay Em said:


> Hey Rory on that tracking website with the orange bar copy the "customer reference" number (should start with "rr" and end in "nl") and you can use that to track your package on usps website.
> 
> Peace!


thanks bro.going to do that now!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 6, 2014)

it was processed through a sort facility in New York yesterday so I'm assuming today or tomorrow I should have it!


----------



## jrainman (Mar 6, 2014)

Big Thumbs UP to Sannies : Cash sent, total round trip 10 days to the USA , perfection in Stealth , and freebies' 3 fem Jackberry x Madscientist a 5 reg Silverfield x Boudica .


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dee Jay Em said:


> I believe he was asking about cannazon. I got confused myself hence my deleted post above haha.
> 
> As as far as cannazon goes, I received some decent freebies on my last order. Nothing that blew me away but who know might be some dank. 5x lemon haze x blue satellite, 5x Rosetta Stone, 5x (I forget and seeds in fridge lol) x strawberry frost.


Just ordered SP from the Zon, didn't see any free beans listed...but I'll never grow another freebie again anyways.

In my experience, they are always free for a reason. I'll stop here before I go on another Malawi rant...lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just ordered SP from the Zon, didn't see any free beans listed...but I'll never grow another freebie again anyways.
> 
> In my experience, they are always free for a reason. I'll stop here before I go on another Malawi rant...lol.


You'll likely get the freebies that I got. I'll give the sannies freebie a go, but the Frost Bro's ones will probably sit in the vault for decades.....


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You're gonna love that CCK, stuff is devastatingly potent...been running it over a year now. Pic from last month.


that looks like what I am after...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You're gonna love that CCK, stuff is devastatingly potent...been running it over a year now. Pic from last month.


it's being planned in next run and am so looking forward to it!! is it devastating in a couch-lock sort of way or a good high way? great pic! 



CannaCole said:


> The sad part is my rooms are full and I'll have to wait at least 2-3 months to start Sugar Punch : (


sad truth here too! 

i should be getting mine soon. received my beansman order of tga cheese quake & space bomb today! so any day now, fingers crossed, sannie!!   i'll report back when mine comes in!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You'll likely get the freebies that I got. I'll give the sannies freebie a go, but the Frost Bro's ones will probably sit in the vault for decades.....


Don't underestimate Dizzle Frost, those are freebies I would pay for. I've grown his Merc Atlas, but not the cross. He quit breeding for personal reasons, but those original genetics he used are all top notch...real Bros Grimm etc. from the 90's.

Hope the Zon doesn't send me Sannie freebies...tried those 3 times and none were as good quality as the beans I paid for.

While I realize there are some good beans given away for free, past experience says my time and electric bill are better spent on proven genetics.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 7, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> it's being planned in next run and am so looking forward to it!! is it devastating in a couch-lock sort of way or a good high way? great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll one up the last pic, these were grown last summer...in a wetland and finished last week of September. The dominant phenotype is all pre-98 bubba kush, narcotic high that friends like but a few say it's too strong(lightweights!).

This strain flowers when light hours fall below 14(not 12 as equatorial sativa strains do). And therefore benefits from a gradual light reduction as opposed to flipping the switch from 18 down to 12. In other words, when flipped use 14 hours for first week then 13 second week then 12 til' chop. It will increase yield without extending flowering period. Trichomes begin massive production 3-4 weeks in, and count on 2X stretch after flipping. They also benefit greatly by fairly aggressive topping.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'll one up the last pic, these were grown last summer...in a wetland and finished last week of September. The dominant phenotype is all pre-98 bubba kush, narcotic high that friends like but a few say it's too strong(lightweights!).
> 
> This strain flowers when light hours fall below 14(not 12 as equatorial sativa strains do). And therefore benefits from a gradual light reduction as opposed to flipping the switch from 18 down to 12. In other words, when flipped use 14 hours for first week then 13 second week then 12 til' chop. It will increase yield without extending flowering period. Trichomes begin massive production 3-4 weeks in, and count on 2X stretch after flipping. They also benefit greatly by fairly aggressive topping.


Wow. Can't wait to grow it. You main line that?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 7, 2014)

Just checked out sannies, really like the look of mad scientist, shakzilla and killing fields. I must say, their very cheap. 5 pack fem mad scientist £21. Had to do a double take at that shit! 
Think im gonna swerve the tudes bday promo and order from sannie


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a notice in my mailbox today for my Sannie gear. I only got one notice but I should have two packages. I ordered Sugar Punch as well as Candy Kush in a separate order and got two tracking numbers from Sannie. I am guessing that I have a lazy mail lady who didn't want to write up the second notice... My little podunk post office closes at 4:00 on Fridays and doesn't open till Monday AM so I will have to wait to get my stuff... I always feel better when I finally get my beans in my hand.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Mar 8, 2014)

From when Sannie says shipped, how long after do you typically receive your package?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just ordered SP from the Zon, didn't see any free beans listed...but I'll never grow another freebie again anyways.
> 
> In my experience, they are always free for a reason. I'll stop here before I go on another Malawi rant...lol.


Sannies freebies are usually awesome.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Don't underestimate Dizzle Frost, those are freebies I would pay for. I've grown his Merc Atlas, but not the cross. He quit breeding for personal reasons, but those original genetics he used are all top notch...real Bros Grimm etc. from the 90's.
> 
> Hope the Zon doesn't send me Sannie freebies...tried those 3 times and none were as good quality as the beans I paid for.
> 
> While I realize there are some good beans given away for free, past experience says my time and electric bill are better spent on proven genetics.


MJ has at least some of Frost's original breeding stock. C99. PeakseedsBC.com

He won't release anything with it until he's satisfied though. He's very good this way. There's a reason he only offers a handful of strains.

But yeah, I wouldn't hesitate to run anything from Frost. My experience with his C99 (through MJ) was very good.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 8, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> From when Sannie says shipped, how long after do you typically receive your package?


Seven to ten days is my typical experience.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> MJ has at least some of Frost's original breeding stock. C99. PeakseedsBC.com
> 
> He won't release anything with it until he's satisfied though. He's very good this way. There's a reason he only offers a handful of strains.
> 
> But yeah, I wouldn't hesitate to run anything from Frost. My experience with his C99 (through MJ) was very good.


Peak BC NL was the very first paid for beans I grew, then Dizzle Frost was kind enough to send me a ton of free gear before his work was ever released to Cannazon.

And yes, that C99 pineapple is supposedly on its' way to MJ...but it ain't there.

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Peak BC NL was the very first paid for beans I grew, then Dizzle Frost was kind enough to send me a ton of free gear before his work was ever released to Cannazon.
> 
> And yes, that C99 pineapple is supposedly on its' way to MJ...but it ain't there.
> 
> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


Look, I know Female Se-eds falls into the 'non-elite' category of bean sellers, but I chopped a C-99 last week, and can't stay out of the jar. No joke, the pineapple smell and taste is fierce and delicious; the high very bright. Much better than the 2 beans before out of the same pack.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Mar 8, 2014)

What freebies should you ask for from sannies? Anyone try them yet? He listed a blueberry cross and was wondering if that or another was worth it?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> What freebies should you ask for from sannies? Anyone try them yet? He listed a blueberry cross and was wondering if that or another was worth it?


http://www.sanniesshop.com/freebees-en.html

I'd go for the Chemistry...stay away from the jackberry crosses. Those are nice to look at, but lacking in potency.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/freebees-en.html
> 
> I'd go for the Chemistry...stay away from the jackberry crosses. Those are nice to look at, but lacking in potency.


The purple pheno with jackberry may be lacking in potency but the green isn't. I grew out jackberry f4 with the green pheno and it was good.

Have you tried the green pheno's with jackberry or any of the crosses?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/freebees-en.html
> 
> I'd go for the Chemistry...stay away from the jackberry crosses. Those are nice to look at, but lacking in potency.





Edgar9 said:


> The purple pheno with jackberry may be lacking in potency but the green isn't. I grew out jackberry f4 with the green pheno and it was good.
> 
> Have you tried the green pheno's with jackberry or any of the crosses?


Two jackberry/mad scientist freebies finished fast [8 weeks] with hard sticky golfball nugs. Smoke is absolutely pedestrian. Made brownies out of most of it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 8, 2014)

Have any of you tried their mad scientist?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's an old pic of Jackberry F4 grown 2 years ago I believe...beautiful plant but too tame on potency. However, only grew one so may not have had the best pheno traits.

View attachment 3017038


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone try these freebies before? These are the ones that seem interesting to me. Whats the consensus from everyone?
Silver haze X Blue Hammer (naw seedz)
Bluechem x Blueberry
Casey Jones x Green Manalishi


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2014)

Anything his SSH touches is golden.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Two jackberry/mad scientist freebies finished fast [8 weeks] with hard sticky golfball nugs. Smoke is absolutely pedestrian. Made brownies out of most of it.


This concerns me. I have 4 mad scientists vegging and 1 jackberryxmad scientist vegging. Two of my mad scientists are runts so I was just about to play catch up with a couple more jackberryxmad scientist's. That being said, even though I liked my jackberry f4 years ago when I got the green pheno, I'll trust you that Jbxms may not be all that great and I'll instead play catch up with some candy kush. Candy kush grows taller than ms and jbxms but I'll make do. I don't want to get stuck with something not all that great since the space logistics of this grow is busting my balls. I've also invested in $400 in new equipment and getting everything all set up is been tedious to say the least. Right now I have stock in sugar punch, candy kush, jackberry madscientist, hericules, mad shack and boudicaxsilverfields. Everything is tall except the jbxms and ms. That's why I was getting them done first.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 9, 2014)

Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 10:04 pm on March 7, 2014.

Almost here!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

i just got the news...out for delivery!..after i did this last night..View attachment 3018696...now i gotta make more room for sannies!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 10, 2014)

I finally got my Sannie's gear today. He shipped both of my orders in the same package so I only had one to pick up. Cash in the envelop deal took 17 days to complete from order to delivery... Not too bad.



Ordered - 2/18
Sent Cash from Podunk, CA Post Office (Regular Mail) - 2/19
Sannie Received my Cash - 2/26
Sannie Shipped - 2/26
Delivered - 3/7

I live 2 miles from my mail box so I don't get to sign for stuff at my door. I had to pick my seeds up at the Post Office this morning...

If you haven't gotten your shipment yet, you should be getting it soon!

Best of Luck!

Keizer Soze


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

no it came today but I was asleep when they knocked on the door! no worries though I'll get them tomorrow I'm just glad to know they're here!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i just got the news...out for delivery!..after i did this last night..View attachment 3018696...now i gotta make more room for sannies!


I like your style... Good things happen when preparation meets opportunity.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2014)

###£¡k&#8364;###
^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 11, 2014)

Question...?

I was just doing a little reading/research over on Sannie's site and here is what I found...

_"With a flowering time from around the 9-10 weeks she is a perfect hybrid, she is a strong growing plant. 9 plants op 1 m2 with *around one week vegetation time should do the trick*, more plants you need less veg time and less plants need more veg time. Sugar Punch is a good yielding plant with some of the best top quality smoke you will have ever experienced."_

http://www.sanniesshop.com/sugar-punch-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en.html - Third paragraph down, directly under the pictures.

One week veg times seems a little short to me, especially from seed. Is it a typo? Did he mean one month? Or is there something I don't know...???

Keizer Soze


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2014)

I read that and assumed one week veg after your clones are rooted n transplanted.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2014)

being of the sat dom variety,it will veg to a good height and stretch and fill in a lot more during flower..if ya get lucky


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 11, 2014)

He's talking from clones. It stretches quite a bit.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 12, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Question...?
> 
> I was just doing a little reading/research over on Sannie's site and here is what I found...
> 
> ...


You should watch his "grow you tube" videos that are under the "grow info" section of his web page. He has a sugar punch video that will give you an idea of what to expect. You should also watch the shackzilla video if you want to see some serious stretching.
I know with the shackzilla video he didn't start with clones and he vegged under a week and ended up with huge plants. Obivously YMMV due to light factors etc, but I can tell you I only vegged my shackzilla for 9 days and ended up with 5 foot tall plants.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

i still haven't received my order! when i check the shipping (which i normally don't do), it still shows it at the first stage. i ordered from beansman around the same time and received the order last week and yet still no Sannie's...it's taking an unusually long time for me to get an order. does anyone know how long Sannie makes you wait before he reships your beans?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

keizer, i grew a silver haze #9 and vegged her for four days, not longer than seven (can't remember) and i'm lucky vertical is not my problem because she is now 4.5' tall!  i was planning on a short veg on the sugar punch too. 
edgar, how long are you planning on vegging the sugar punch for?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2014)

years ago i had one sannie order get caught by customs.. i waited, idk, close to a month or so and pm'ed him and told him the beans were a no show.. exactly a week later i go the reship.. the very next day i got the og order, stapled shut, with my very first lovely custom's letter..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i still haven't received my order! when i check the shipping (which i normally don't do), it still shows it at the first stage. i ordered from beansman around the same time and have received the order last week and yet still no Sannie's...it's taking an unusually long time for me to get an order. does anyone know how long Sannie makes you wait before he reships your beans?


 when did you order them m8?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> years ago i had one sannie order get caught by customs.. i waited, idk, close to a month or so and pm'ed him and told him the beans were a no show.. exactly a week later i go the reship.. the very next day i got the og order, stapled shut, with my very first lovely custom's letter..


thanks for the info racer! i sure hope customs didn't get my order!! glad to hear Sannie will replace  ...so what did customs grab of yours? i just recently lost some critical buddha and another pack of sour kush.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks for the info racer! i sure hope customs didn't get my order!! glad to hear Sannie will replace  ...so what did customs grab of yours? i just recently lost some critical buddha and another pack of sour kush.


 ahh man, i haven't a clue tbh, as it was some years ago now like i said, i really haven't a clue as to what it was though to be fair.. it was a good 4 or so years ago now, and i've made so many other orders, a single seed order really doesn't stick out in my memory like that anymore..


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> when did you order them m8?


my order was on Feb 17 and Sannie didn't get my $$ until the 28th and he mailed same day...friday will be two weeks. not the month wait like yours, but i usually get the orders within 7 business days. i'm right outside of indy so i get things pretty fast.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i still haven't received my order! when i check the shipping (which i normally don't do), it still shows it at the first stage. i ordered from beansman around the same time and have received the order last week and yet still no Sannie's...it's taking an unusually long time for me to get an order. does anyone know how long Sannie makes you wait before he reships your beans?


Are you checking the tracking on the post NL site or USPS? Basically that Post NL site won't update.

To track the package on the USPS site you need to take the # that starts with "RR" on the post NL site and plug that # into the tracking space on the USPS site. You should get more info there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> my order was on Feb 17 and Sannie didn't get my $$ until the 28th and he mailed same day...friday will be two weeks. not the month wait like yours, but i usually get the orders within 7 business days. i'm right outside of indy so i get things pretty fast.


 ahh, 2 weeks isn't very long to wait imvho.. it all depends on the po of course and how much mud they have in their ass when they're trying to deliver your gear, lol..
i'd say you should have it by the end of this week or so though..


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i just got the news...out for delivery!..after i did this last night..View attachment 3018696...now i gotta make more room for sannies!


that is epic!  would LOVE to have the room to try my hand at that many!! kiss-ass


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> edgar, how long are you planning on vegging the sugar punch for?


I'm going to use the plants in his video as a guide just like I did with shackzilla. If you watch the sugarpunch video you'll see how big his plants were when he switched to 12/12. I'll wait until my plants get to that size. Time isn't really important, it's the size that matters. It may take me a little longer to get my plants to the size he got his to b/c I believe he uses a plasma light which is more intense than my 400 watt.

@undercover, what's the status on the USPS site? Did you see my post on how to find the tracking info there?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

that's a good idea Edgar! to me, they look a pretty decent size though--what would you say they are? i run a 400 too so can't have them get to big on me with my space. i did see your post, i'm trying to figure it out now...

racer, you're right, it isn't very long, but i'm used to them showing up pretty quickly so this is my first order i'm having to really wait on...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

*Arrive USPS Sort Facility*

Your item arrived at our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 sort facility on March 9, 2014 at 3:03 am. 


edit: on March 5, it was processed through New York sort 


so does this mean it is still in customs?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> *Arrive USPS Sort Facility*
> 
> Your item arrived at our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 sort facility on March 9, 2014 at 3:03 am.
> 
> ...


no, that means it's through customs, but not trying to be debbie downer here, just an fyi, even when they take your gear it still goes through customs, you just get the package minus beans is all..


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

that's true, racer! but at least the package isn't sitting in customs any longer and is on its way!  hopefully it will arrive tomorrow without any green tape.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

edgar, thank you for the info on how to check the USPS site!


----------



## jrainman (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> *Arrive USPS Sort Facility*
> 
> Your item arrived at our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 sort facility on March 9, 2014 at 3:03 am.
> 
> ...


Have to say my order when through same facilities as yours did , and I Highly doubt you wont get your order His method is pretty ingenious


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for your responses everyone. Makes much more sense thinking in terms of a rooted clone...



Edgar9 said:


> You should watch his "grow you tube" videos that are under the "grow info" section of his web page. He has a sugar punch video that will give you an idea of what to expect. You should also watch the shackzilla video if you want to see some serious stretching.
> I know with the shackzilla video he didn't start with clones and he vegged under a week and ended up with huge plants. Obivously YMMV due to light factors etc, but I can tell you I only vegged my shackzilla for 9 days and ended up with 5 foot tall plants.


Thanks for the heads-up on on the videos. Very interesting! I have plenty of room for stretch but no sense over vegging. Cant wait to pop my Sugar Punch, but it is going to have to wait a while...I have a full veg room at the moment and some other genetics on deck that they are going to have to wait behind, but soon... soon...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> *Arrive USPS Sort Facility*
> 
> Your item arrived at our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 sort facility on March 9, 2014 at 3:03 am.
> 
> ...


I have had two order from Sannie come in through that route, neither one of them was touched by customs and jrainman is right, Sannie's stealth is pretty dang good...

The longer it spends at the ISC New York, the more likely they snagged your beans. Takes a few extra days to process the paperwork for the snag and issue you your "bad boy" letter. But it is not uncommon for a package to take 3 days or so to clear customs, just depends on staffing and workload, like everything else. I don't think you have much to worry about.

Fingers crossed and thinking good thoughts...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks gentlemen! i'll let you know when/if i get them 'cause they are at the top of my list in this next run. veg tent almost empty and ready to go!!  sugar punch along with blood orange and sunshine daydream and, if i can fit it, caramel candy kush!  gonna be a fun summer (as long as i figure out temps as it will be first summer run)!


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 13, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> that's a good idea Edgar! to me, they look a pretty decent size though--what would you say they are?


I'm not sure I understand the question. I think you're asking how big are they in his video? Basically from the video it looks like they're starting their fourth set of leaves after the two weeks he vegged. He vegged Sugar Punch longer than Shackzilla and in both grows the plants grew tall. I veg under a tek 4 (t5) set up outside my tent to get a head start while other plants in my tent finish up. That being said it takes me a little longer to get to the size he's at in the video. I'd follow his lead and do what he does in the video. That shackzilla video saved my shackzilla grow b/c my shackzilla plants would have outgrown my tent if I didn't see it. 



undercovergrow said:


> edgar, thank you for the info on how to check the USPS site!


I wish I could take the credit for figuring out the Post NL/USPS puzzle but I can't. Last fall I was wasting my time with the Post NL site like you were and another member let me in on the secret. Let's just say he's a pretty smart person.

By the way I bet you get your seeds. Sannies stealth been absolutely stellar as of late and your timeline looks pretty normal. A lot of your dates fall on weekends which extends the wait time a little bit. I'd say you're good.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 13, 2014)

My sugar punch arrived today,took 19 days cash in envelope method..cant wait to grow this outdoors again this year..I think the green pheno is most potent and purple pheno is the best tasting.


----------



## dominica (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how mold resistant sugar punch is? Im interested in this for an outdoor grow in a high humidity region


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 13, 2014)

I grew it outdoors last year and where I live is a high humidity area.had absolutely no mold issues.also it is an above average yielder.


----------



## dominica (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks..ill definitely pick up a pack


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 13, 2014)

dominica said:


> Does anyone know how mold resistant sugar punch is? Im interested in this for an outdoor grow in a high humidity region


I grew it outside @ 49 degrees latitude in the PNW, aka super damp. It had some issues with bud rot as the rainy season started. I probably shouldn't have even tried, but fuck it, it's my favorite.


----------



## dominica (Mar 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I grew it outside @ 49 degrees latitude in the PNW, aka super damp. It had some issues with bud rot as the rainy season started. I probably shouldn't have even tried, but fuck it, it's my favorite.


Yep, sannie pretty much just said the same thing (itll mold in humid conditions)..Herebei is their only real outdoor strain


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 14, 2014)

It had issues, but I still got a fair amount of good quality bud, although it wasn't near as amazing as when done inside.

I wouldn't recommend it though to anyone in damp conditions outdoors.

The Anesthesia on the other hand did outstanding for me outside. I probably lost 20% to rot, but I didn't care because the smoke was excellent quality (better than all of the OD that genetically does well here).

We also had a really rough year, I was harvesting the Anesthesia in heavy heavy heavy rain. It was like God decided to dump the rest of the worlds water on us at one point.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 14, 2014)

I live in ky and trust me it gets plenty humid here.I had no bud rot at all that I can remember.I grew sweet deep grapefruit and it was ate up with bud rot but not the sugar punch.didn't have much rain during flowering but had times of high humidity..


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 14, 2014)

That's good to hear about the anesthesia.gonna try it for the first time this year.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2014)

I keep hearing good things about this sugar punch strain. i wish i didn't have such height limitations, or i would give it a try! One day soon i wont have to be so stealth, and i'll be growing 8 foot sativa plants just cause i can!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 14, 2014)

had to be the longest wait for an order, but look what arrived in the mail today:



anyone grown or have info on silverfields x boudica?

edit: best stealth ever! sannie's definitely rocks!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 14, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I keep hearing good things about this sugar punch strain. i wish i didn't have such height limitations, or i would give it a try! One day soon i wont have to be so stealth, and i'll be growing 8 foot sativa plants just cause i can!


That isn't any reason not to grow it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 14, 2014)

jagdog3 said:


> I live in ky and trust me it gets plenty humid here.I had no bud rot at all that I can remember.I grew sweet deep grapefruit and it was ate up with bud rot but not the sugar punch.didn't have much rain during flowering but had times of high humidity..


If you're that far south, Sugar Punch makes sense. 

You probably had a lot better conditions. It pisses rain in the PNW after September and I didn't harvest until late October.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

finally got my order!!! 5 sugar punch,10 huckleberry kush,2 jackberry x mad scientist freebies..stealth was great,would have been here days ago,but,usps..whatatya gonna do?...
popping them tomorro,starting a sugarpunch journal if i dont get too lazy...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I keep hearing good things about this sugar punch strain. i wish i didn't have such height limitations, or i would give it a try! One day soon i wont have to be so stealth, and i'll be growing 8 foot sativa plants just cause i can!


get bettie page with that bitch! tie her up and cuther tops off!..or flower from seed/clone..og is right..thats not a good reason to not grow anything you want.you can dooooo eeeittttt!!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> finally got my order!!! 5 sugar punch,10 huckleberry kush,2 jackberry x mad scientist freebies..stealth was great,would have been here days ago,but,usps..whatatya gonna do?...
> popping them tomorro,starting a sugarpunch journal if i dont get too lazy...


Please don't get too lazy. I'm probably a couple of months away from popping my Sugar Punch. I would love to learn from your experience.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

i will at least post pics here..lol..im allways on the go,so a smartphone is usually what im working with,unfortunately...and that makes a few functions here tedious...


----------



## jrainman (Mar 15, 2014)

24 hours germ then put in to soil ,12 hours later they pop out of soil now at hour 50, So 3 for 3 on germ rate, they are little stretchy to me , can see why you only have to veg for short period of time , these guy want to grow fast.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

are you complaining?..lol...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 17, 2014)

jrainman thanks for sharing those pics! good vibes toward your grow! 

rory420420 as Keizer said, i too would love to learn from your grow  so please don't be too lazy


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> had to be the longest wait for an order, but look what arrived in the mail today:
> 
> View attachment 3022877
> 
> ...


check out the opengrow thread link on sannies website I also scored the extra pack of freebies with the silverfields mom. 

there was an accidental breeding from a well known farmer there where i believe one room was a silverfields mom and one a boudica mom and vice versa for the dads so he generously donated them to sannie so he could gift them.

pretty sweet he also sent me some blue hammer x durganchistral??? i cant spell the strain and i do not feel like looking it up atm.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> check out the opengrow thread link on sannies website I also scored the extra pack of freebies with the silverfields mom.
> 
> there was an accidental breeding from a well known farmer there where i believe one room was a silverfields mom and one a boudica mom and vice versa for the dads so he generously donated them to sannie so he could gift them.
> 
> pretty sweet he also sent me some blue hammer x durganchistral??? i cant spell the strain and i do not feel like looking it up atm.


thanks for the info!  yeah, was so excited when the beans came in, i didn't even think of checking opengrow but i definitely will. i like throwing in a freebie during a grow just to see what else is out there and maybe even be pleasantly surprised. so i will work that in to the rotation soon. silverfields is in flower now so i'm looking forward to that. i can't pop sugar punch for at least another month, gotta make room!!  did you ask for the blue hammer or was that just a bonus too? sannie rocks, that's all i have to say!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

well my dumb ass dropped 2 of the sugar punch beans..and a huckleberry kush..i mean dropped,i mean lost..i mean pissed!..so i got 3 s.p,5 h.k. and the 2 freebies jack hammer mad scientist cross...they all in the dirt..lots of blue Hawaiian sprouts and others to keep em company! gonna be a nice summer indeed!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

pardon..jackberry madscientist cross


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 17, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> well my dumb ass dropped 2 of the sugar punch beans..and a huckleberry kush..i mean dropped,i mean lost..i mean pissed!..so i got 3 s.p,5 h.k. and the 2 freebies jack hammer mad scientist cross...they all in the dirt..lots of blue Hawaiian sprouts and others to keep em company! gonna be a nice summer indeed!


I feel your pain... I lost some TGA SubCool Jillybean seeds one time... Really stings.

BTW I looked at your Rory's Story Cubes website a while back. I love the concept and if I knew a kid well enough I would definitely buy some. They look like tons of fun. I hope you are hugely successful with them!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2014)

not mine bro..seen em in a store and snapped a pic.but they are cool. .ill keep updating here on the sugarpunch sprouts if thats ok w the o.p...itll be once a week either on sunday or monday..


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2014)

sorry to hear you lost your SP beans rory!!!! good thoughts and vibes toward the remaining three  and really looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2014)

i'll be popping my beans at the end of April and will also add my pictures too ... am looking forward to seeing rory420420 SP grow and any others who are willing to put their pics up. plan on my SP going to flower at end of June and want to make sure i get plenty of clones before then. i'll be popping two along with two blood orange (bodhi) at end of April--both are supposed to be good for pain management so i want to share my findings and grow with the RIU community


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2014)

update..2 sugar punch,3 huckleberry kush and one mad scientist cross sprouted
will be vegged under a 12tube vita grow t5 and a 12 tube t5 dual spectrum homemade lamp..heres that..
and heres how i double decker with the new ones..most of these are blue hawaiians,the closest is sugar punch
sorry,i dont have the sugar punch in that pic,i added it later on..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2014)

flowered under 4 aircooled hoods,ushiro bulbs,grown in promix bx,with promix organic added,all botanicare nutes,with a little foxfarm,great white innoculant,molassas,r.o. water,humic acid...
heres the room..
gonna keep this strictly sugarpunch/sannies seeds here,but feel free to see what else i got growing over in the hallucinatory section...we do grow in h.s.!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> well my dumb ass dropped 2 of the sugar punch beans..and a huckleberry kush..i mean dropped,i mean lost..i mean pissed!..so i got 3 s.p,5 h.k. and the 2 freebies jack hammer mad scientist cross...they all in the dirt..lots of blue Hawaiian sprouts and others to keep em company! gonna be a nice summer indeed!


Aw dude, that really sucks. I lost clones of my very best SP (the other two I kept are still stellar) when I got sick and I didn't have space to reveg. It was a stellar plant.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2014)

well 2 out of the 3 left popped,so im fine if i get a keeper..i also have the huckleberry kush and the madscientist cross..plus tons of other..gonna be a busy spring,if the fucking ground would defrost,i could dig some holes!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> update..2 sugar punch,3 huckleberry kush and one mad scientist cross sproutedView attachment 3032239
> will be vegged under a 12tube vita grow t5 and a 12 tube t5 dual spectrum homemade lamp..heres that..View attachment 3032241
> and heres how i double decker with the new ones..most of these are blue hawaiians,the closest is sugar punchView attachment 3032246
> sorry,i dont have the sugar punch in that pic,i added it later on..


rory420420 please keep posting updates. I am very interested in your progress and results, as you and I have very similar growing methods. I too am a soils guy (I mix my own SubCool soil), I veg (18/6) under HO T5's and flower (12/12) under 1000 watt hps. I have decided to push my Sugar Punch up in my line-up and expect to pop seeds in early April. so I may be a few weeks behind you. We shall see... Please keep us updated.

BTW I really like your double-decker set-up. Clever design and a great use of space.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2014)

i have way more space,thats the half gallon pots on top,with 2 week or less..those are gettig fluffed up and placed on the ground right below both fixtures..this is my first time doing this,but it will work.im on a weekly schedule,so in two weeks,the ladies upstairs will be on the floor,and a brighter room for them all..
btw,it a whole house i have devoted..so like i said,i have room..im just efficient..my whole op runs 250$ in utilities due to no inhabitants..i try daily to lessen THAT bill,but i do fine..i wont stop posting,a good friend has urged me to do a journal,so i guess this is my stoned ass lazy wayof doing so,and i like pleasing people..dont we all?lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2014)

btw,i 24 hour perpetual grow..15 in,15 out,every 7 days


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 25, 2014)

rory, great use of the grow space! i could do something like that... hmmm...

keizer, i too plan on moving my SP up and am thinking mid-April myself. i'd love to see our grows to compare  veg under a T5 as well & flower under a 400W HPS w/ T5 for additional side lighting on a dark side w/ a few CFLs

rory, you sound like a busy grower with that perpetual set up. but i'm jealous of the reward


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks...i have my old partner back,so im not too busy..he does the water and feeding,goes to the store,and,um,liquidates assets...i clone,harvest,maintain and plant and handle overrhead and equipment as well as make all final decisions..my old partner kept screwing up(putting potential mothers into flower ect)..so hes now a trimmer..
i cut a minimum of 8 down a week,usually 15..but splitting it isnt rewarding..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2014)

clarification..my "old,old" partner is the trimmer..lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 30, 2014)

rory, how are your baby girls doing? it's been a week now since they sprouted, hasn't it? i'm popping a few in the morning! including sugar punch


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

update like i promised
..sugar punch.
..the new crew..s.p.,h.k.,mad scientist cross,sleeskunk,lotta blue Hawaiian,Canadian trainwreck..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

well,dont know how that happened..but the new crew is the attached file.obviously the s.p. is the duplicate..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

not much else to report..babies healthy,environment is perfect..heres some bud porn.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

fruity chronic juice dried,and the death of stella..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 30, 2014)

see ya next sunday,same great time and thread..ill be feeding and repotting to a 3gal pot,maybe..untill then.."farewell and adeu to ye fair spanish ladies..."


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 31, 2014)

I just started to germinate my Sugar Punch seeds this morning. I also germinated Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia. It will be interesting to see a side by side comparison. I currently am running Sannie's Extrema and Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy side by side. Extrema is about 1/3 larger than Cotton Candy on average. Extrema is extremely robust and a very aggressive vegger. I am anxious to see how Sugar Punch does...

rory420420 - Thanks for the updates! Looks like everything is progressing quite nicely...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

thanks! im currently smoking fruity chronic juice,youll like delicious seedz...ill keep postin!..you post also if possible...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2014)

i've got heat problems! the first nice day out, and my heat rose to a high of 82. so i didn't germ mine yet, i've got to figure out what i'm gonna do first...

thanks for posting rory! love seeing the progress 

keizer, i'm anxious for the sugar punch and to see how it grows too! good vibes toward your grow!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> thanks! im currently smoking fruity chronic juice,youll like delicious seedz...ill keep postin!..you post also if possible...


I'll post some pics... Not much to show now for Sugar Punch but I can put up some pics of Extrema and Cotton Candy after the lights come back on.

How was the yield on Fruity Chronic Juice?



undercovergrow said:


> keizer, i'm anxious for the sugar punch and to see how it grows too! good vibes toward your grow!


Thanks Bro. I need all the good vibes I can get.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

it yeilds average to high,id say it could do better,but i honestly never gave it the full treatment but 1 time..is a very unique plant..i reccomend it,but thats because its so different..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

will be postin update tonight..i had to put off gardening till today..usually its sunday..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 7, 2014)

So I soaked my seeds in a shot-glass of water for a day or so, then moved them to damp paper towels sealed in zip lock bags, placed between two paper plates and placed over the ballast of my T5 veg lights in my nursery for two and a half days...



All ten of them looked pretty much like this (I didn't take a picture of the second set). Very healthy sprouts... I planted them in Solo Cups of Pro-Mix and 8/10 are "above ground" and I expect the other two shortly... fingers crossed. It would be awesome to go 10/10 on Sugar Punch.

I also germinated 10 Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia. Something very interesting happened when I opened the paper towel on one of the sets of seeds. Instead of five seedlings, I had six. One of my seeds was "twins" and both seem to have survived and are "above ground" as I type! So far I am 9/11 possible on Anesthesia. So I have a chance of going 10/10 on Sugar Punch and 11/10 on Anesthesia. LOL... That would be AWESOME...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

looking forward to your update rory! 

keizer, congrats on the germ rate for your SP! looks great. the anesthesia twin is a great bonus! looking forward to seeing that one grow. 

i popped just one sugar punch on the 3rd, and to soil on the 4th...waiting for her to sprout! i only did one because i also added one bodhi blood orange and sunshine daydream.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 7, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> looking forward to your update rory!
> 
> keizer, congrats on the germ rate for your SP! looks great. the anesthesia twin is a great bonus! looking forward to seeing that one grow.
> 
> i popped just one sugar punch on the 3rd, and to soil on the 4th...waiting for her to sprout! i only did one because i also added one bodhi blood orange and sunshine daydream.


Please keep us posed on the Bodhi gear. I have White Lotus waiting in my line-up and was looking to add another. I was considering Tigers Milk, Blood Orange or Sunshine Daydream. So I will be very interested in your experience. 

Hope your Sugar Punch pops up soon!


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 7, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Please keep us posed on the Bodhi gear. I have White Lotus waiting in my line-up and was looking to add another. I was considering Tigers Milk, Blood Orange or Sunshine Daydream. So I will be very interested in your experience.
> 
> Hope your Sugar Punch pops up soon!


Sugar punch sprouted for me no problem. Only did two because my current grow and also popped white lotus and Blood orange.

Excited.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 7, 2014)

I got a packet of sugar punch on the way as we speak


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Sugar punch sprouted for me no problem. Only did two because my current grow and also popped white lotus and Blood orange.
> 
> Excited.


canna, please keep us updated with the white lotus and blood orange too please! looking forward to the report.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I got a packet of sugar punch on the way as we speak


sweet!! are you planning on popping them beans soon?


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Please keep us posed on the Bodhi gear. I have White Lotus waiting in my line-up and was looking to add another. I was considering Tigers Milk, Blood Orange or Sunshine Daydream. So I will be very interested in your experience.
> 
> Hope your Sugar Punch pops up soon!


thanks keizer! i'm gonna go look up tigers milk right now, but the blood orange and sunshine daydream i am very excited about as much as the sugar punch. do you have plans on starting the white lotus soon?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 7, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sweet!! are you planning on popping them beans soon?


No...im probably at least a month away from popping them at the bare minimum. Doesn't mean I cant be excited about getting some Sugar Punch, lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

keizer, tigers milk: i remember this one!  i know it just makes me look silly, but i remember looking into this one and couldn't get past the fact that i thought it was an ugly flower.  however, her description sounds wonderful. so i really am super interested if you did get this strain to see how it does for you as well as the smoke.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> No...im probably at least a month away from popping them at the bare minimum. Doesn't mean I cant be excited about getting some Sugar Punch, lol


i'm excited with ya!!


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 8, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I also germinated 10 Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia. Something very interesting happened when I opened the paper towel on one of the sets of seeds. Instead of five seedlings, I had six. One of my seeds was "twins" and both seem to have survived and are "above ground" as I type! So far I am 9/11 possible on Anesthesia. So I have a chance of going 10/10 on Sugar Punch and 11/10 on Anesthesia. LOL... That would be AWESOME...


Had the same thing with my last grow of Anesthesia. 3 wks in the strongest girl took over.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)

update..lots of growth..my t5 lamp pumpin..put grates down instead of boards to allow light to leak thru..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)

sorry bout the post,getting used to the site..theres one sugar punch...and the row of other babies...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)

and some bud porn..btw,the hammer x mad scientist and huckleberry kush also jumping..heres a big stella and kali mist..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)

hey,idk why it keeps postin duplicates but i made sure it wasnt me that time..any ways..gotta go to work..may post more later..if not,see ya next week for more updates..i fed all the young ones yesterday..they will double in size again...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 8, 2014)

thanks rory! those look great! the SP is looking very healthy and nice. i've got a kali mist too! she does not look as pretty as yours! still nothing on my SP...maybe tomorrow?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Sugar punch sprouted for me no problem. Only did two because my current grow and also popped white lotus and Blood orange.
> 
> Excited.


Great minds think alike... People who like Sannie also like Bodhi... Hmmmmm

Would love to hear more about White Lotus and Blood Orange. Please keep us updated.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I got a packet of sugar punch on the way as we speak


Awesome Bro! Let us know when they arrive. Did you go with Cannazon or did you go direct to Sannie?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks keizer! i'm gonna go look up tigers milk right now, but the blood orange and sunshine daydream i am very excited about as much as the sugar punch. do you have plans on starting the white lotus soon?


Hard to say when White Lotus will rise to the top... Depends on how well some of the stuff in front of it does. I am likely to hold a mother back on both Sugar Punch and Anesthesia and if they do well I will run them again as soon as I can. White Lotus may have to wait a bit...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ...couldn't get past the fact that i thought it was an ugly flower.  ...


LOL... Never thought of keeping a plant out of my garden because it wasn't pretty enough. I'll have to revise my criteria to: High Potency, Good Yield, Shorter Flowering Time _*and Pretty*_...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3041591


Rory... Bro you're setting the bar a little high... If my Sugar Punch isn't as emerald green and vibrant as yours is I'm going to feel bad... Looks beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Haze said:


> Had the same thing with my last grow of Anesthesia. 3 wks in the strongest girl took over.


Interesting... I wonder if it is a characteristic of the strain. I separated mine and have them in different solo cups. If one turns out to be a runt, I will still send her through... I have room at the moment.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2014)

dont feel bad.. GROW BIG!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 9, 2014)

A bit OT...

I am currently running Sannie's Extrema and Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy to go outside. I popped 10 of each and went 8/10 on Cotton Candy and 9/10 on Extrema. I am only going to put out 12 this year so I had two Cotton Candy and 3 Extrema (the runts of the litter for the most part) that I moved over into the flower room after 34 days of veg.

I did hold back one very interesting little Cotton Candy plant to go outside, She was scrawny and scraggly and I wasn't sure she was going to make it at all. She looked really screwed up and appeared to be putting out deformed leaves. I stuck with her now she is a very interesting young lady...



She is putting out three leaves and branches per node...



And one big "super branch" from the bottom. I am gong to top her and put her outside...

Here is Sannie's Extrema. I started germinating both Cotton Candy and Extrema on 2/15/14 and as of these pics they have vegged for 52 days. The Extrema is 22" tall, my cute little Cotton Candy mutant is about 12".


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

that cotton candy looks identical to how my purple haze grows/looks..youre gonba be happy


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> that cotton candy looks identical to how my purple haze grows/looks..youre gonba be happy


Kewl. I expect her to be short and branchy. Hope she is a producer.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

with the structure,its hard to say..might be one big cola with a few golfballs on the side..either way,looks like you got some good smoke coming


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

not one bean popped.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> not one bean popped.


Yikes! I am very sorry to hear that. What a heart breaker. I feel for you... So what are you going to do? What do you think went wrong?

I hate to say it but I am 10/10 above ground on Sugar Punch. Only six are showing leaves at this point and not all of them look "great", but I expect that most if not all will make it through. I am 9/10 on Anesthesia, but since I got a twin I still have ten. I have fleeting hope that the final one will show up, but not likely... Anesthesia is a bit smaller and a bit slower than Sugar Punch and only four or five are showing leaves at this time.

It's not all sunshine and rainbows in my little world either... I had a breaker kick last night and was down for about an hour in the middle of my flower room's light cycle... The night before it kicked twice and I was down for 15 - 20 minutes each time... I am very afraid that my flower room is going to hermie...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

i'm not sure. as the weather is getting warmer, i wonder if that affected anything? i normally soak my beans for 24 hours in a maxicrop solution and then right to soil. as a newb, the winter was my first season and i only had one damp off on me and one die a few days after sprouting because i forgot to water it. so i'm at a loss for why these nine didn't pop. i have been busy so i was only watering them a bit in the morning and the soil did get dried out a bit...could that have done it??

i'm going to try again with blood orange, sunshine daydream, cheese quake, space bomb, sugar punch, and caramel candy kush, as well as chocolate rain...but the others that i tried too (blue dream, casey jones x green manalishi) aren't getting another chance this time.

just had big harvest (six done at the same time and wasn't expecting that! well, one started throwing nanners--my first experience with that--so she got chopped five days early) so them not popping is a bummer, but perhaps i should have waited until i could have paid them more attention 

i don't think you'll have a problem with your girls at all with the breaker. i think it takes a lot more screwing up with lights for it to happen... but what do i know?  pics of the twin when you get a chance, please. would love to see her!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> LOL... Never thought of keeping a plant out of my garden because it wasn't pretty enough. I'll have to revise my criteria to: High Potency, Good Yield, Shorter Flowering Time _*and Pretty*_...


LOL it makes sense to me!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

ill be jeered and booed for this but here it goes..
pop your beans in really wet pro mix..keep it wet and above 70degrees,below 90degrees..thats all.there is to it..you get the added benifits of not disturbing the taproot planting it..the seed knows what it needs to do..i had a very wise old grower tell me pop beans in the same container youre gonba chop from...while not every bean pops,i have 75 to 80 percent come up and THRIVE,unless the beans are old or come from an unknown source..about a 3rd of my blue hawaiians didnt sprout,but they were years old and not stored properly..hope this helps.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm not sure. as the weather is getting warmer, i wonder if that affected anything? i normally soak my beans for 24 hours in a maxicrop solution and then right to soil. as a newb, the winter was my first season and i only had one damp off on me and one die a few days after sprouting because i forgot to water it. so i'm at a loss for why these nine didn't pop. i have been busy so i was only watering them a bit in the morning and the soil did get dried out a bit...could that have done it??
> 
> i'm going to try again with blood orange, sunshine daydream, cheese quake, space bomb, sugar punch, and caramel candy kush, as well as chocolate rain...but the others that i tried too (blue dream, casey jones x green manalishi) aren't getting another chance this time.
> 
> ...


My guess would be humidity. I like to keep the temp up around 80 like Rory does but I also watch my humidity and like to keep it around 65% +/- 5%. I have had stuff sprout and die because the air was too dry.

Congratulations on the big harvest. At least you have plenty of good smoke to console yourself with... You'll get'em next time... .

I'll take pics of the twins soon... The big one is struggling through half of the shell casing. I tried to nudge it off but it wouldn't move... The little one has already opened her first set of leaves. Once the casing is gone I'll take a pic.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze i was thinking this time to maybe use the dome thing i use for clones--would that help? and to put the beans in root riot plugs (never done w/ beans)...maybe that would help them to not dry out. thoughts?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

just keep em wet in the dirt for 2 days,they will sprout..hell,do an experiment on just one. i popped a sour d an had leaves in 36hrs.youll know in a day or two..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ill be jeered and booed for this but here it goes..
> pop your beans in really wet pro mix..keep it wet and above 70degrees,below 90degrees..thats all.there is to it..you get the added benifits of not disturbing the taproot planting it..the seed knows what it needs to do..i had a very wise old grower tell me pop beans in the same container youre gonba chop from...while not every bean pops,i have 75 to 80 percent come up and THRIVE,unless the beans are old or come from an unknown source..about a 3rd of my blue hawaiians didnt sprout,but they were years old and not stored properly..hope this helps.



No jeering or booing from this peanut gallery... I like your advice! Many people say that the seeds that you "force" to germinate shouldn't really be germinated in the first place and are inferior stock. Just because a seed is from great lineage doesn't mean it is a great seed or will be a great plant. I have a few examples in my flower room right now.

"Pop where you chop!"... I like it.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> KeizerSoze i was thinking this time to maybe use the dome thing i use for clones--would that help? and to put the beans in root riot plugs (never done w/ beans)...maybe that would help them to not dry out. thoughts?


I would say it is a matter of personal preference. I have a really good germination rate using the paper towel method, but I end up with some inferior stock. It is also a delicate and tedious task in transplanting the sprouts. They are very fragile and vulnerable. It is almost like performing surgery... At the moment I have a flower room that I am trying to fill so I am pushing things... I think the better and more natural way is to do what Rory says. Your germination rate may be a bit lower but you will have a better chance at good strong healthy plants. I would say watch your temp and humidity, and dome them if you need to keep them warm and moist.

Hope that helps


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

i tried the paper towel method when i first started growing at the ripe old age of 13..but quickly changed my method after advice given was implemented..so much less involved,simpler,and just as effective..and i agree,if mother nature wont let it happen,it probably was gonna be the meek seed..like the quote in goodfellas "if the meek wanna inherit the earth,theyre gonna have to get in fuckin line!"..only the strong survive.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks keizer and rory-im gonna wait a few until i am done with harvest stuff and then will try again


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

that will be you when there done!...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> LOL it makes sense to me!


How incredibly male of me... What is the point in having a garden if it isn't going to be pretty???

BTW, your avatar is really hot.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> How incredibly male of me... What is the point in having a garden if it isn't going to be pretty???
> 
> BTW, your avatar is really hot.


you got it! a garden should be pretty -- especially a garden of flowers we all love. 

LOL a hot avatar--i'll take the compliment since it's a cartoon version of me--thank you!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ill be jeered and booed for this but here it goes..
> pop your beans in really wet pro mix..keep it wet and above 70degrees,below 90degrees..thats all.there is to it..you get the added benifits of not disturbing the taproot planting it..the seed knows what it needs to do..i had a very wise old grower tell me pop beans in the same container youre gonba chop from...while not every bean pops,i have 75 to 80 percent come up and THRIVE,unless the beans are old or come from an unknown source..about a 3rd of my blue hawaiians didnt sprout,but they were years old and not stored properly..hope this helps.


rory i'm sorry i totally missed this post...in fact, i think keizer had said in an earlier post to listen to your advice and i remember wondering what did i miss at that time!? lol smoking while trying to follow this new layout can be a bit confusing at times! i'm taking the advice, rory. my second space bomb just popped above ground as well as my blood orange (both second tries) but my second try on the others (four others!)-including my sugar punch-didn't work. major bummer on the two out of five beans of my SP not popping! only three left...gonna probably need to order another pack just so i have some since i was planning on running just one bean to learn the plant and then pop all four later.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 11, 2014)

um, yeah, i might be smoking too much  because apparently i've been watering dirt for two days... now _officially _my second sugar punch has now gone to soil in a soaked root riot plug. sorry sannie.  fingers crossed on this one!!


----------



## jrainman (Apr 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I would say it is a matter of personal preference. I have a really good germination rate using the paper towel method, but I end up with some inferior stock. It is also a delicate and tedious task in transplanting the sprouts. They are very fragile and vulnerable. It is almost like performing surgery... At the moment I have a flower room that I am trying to fill so I am pushing things... I think the better and more natural way is to do what Rory says. Your germination rate may be a bit lower but you will have a better chance at good strong healthy plants. I would say watch your temp and humidity, and dome them if you need to keep them warm and moist.
> 
> Hope that helps[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 11, 2014)

Well I had a major electrical event last night that caused an emergency evacuation of the veg room... The Extrema and Cotton Candy ended up going outside to harden (by way of the flower room) about a week ahead of schedule, but no big deal...

Here are Sugar Punch and Anesthesia...



The back row are the largest of each, Sugar Punch on the left and Anesthesia on the right. Front row is "the twins". The one on the right was the little sprout, less than a half inch long with a scrawny ugly purplish brown head when I planted her. She looks pretty healthy now... Her twin on the left was at least an inch long and very healthy looking, but with the seed shell on her head.



As you can see, she is still working her way out of it, but her color is good and she is trying hard. I thinks she'll make it.

I am 9/10 on Anesthesia with a twin so I end up with 10 plants. All of them seem pretty healthy and uniform for the most part. There are a couple of stragglers but nothing I am really worried about. Sugar Punch on the other hand is not so hardy... Five that look "healthy", Three that are scrawny stragglers and two that look a little sick, not sure they are going to make it.... We shall see...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> LOL a hot avatar--i'll take the compliment since it's a cartoon version of me--thank you!


Your really hot, for a chick with a super big head...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> um, yeah, i might be smoking too much  because apparently i've been watering dirt for two days... now _officially _my second sugar punch has now gone to soil in a soaked root riot plug. sorry sannie.  fingers crossed on this one!!


LOL... I'm so glad that I'm not the only one that does stuff like that... Super positive vibes sent your way for SP#2


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 11, 2014)

jrainman

Cool... Very nice looking plants!!! Great color. Keep posting. We need more Sugar Punch Growers to grow with us!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 12, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Your really hot, for a chick with a super big head...


hahaha i know, i actually make it work even with all the hair!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 12, 2014)

so i check on them this morning...my blood orange that i thought had died...i now have two sprouts in one pot that have just popped... oops. how is this even possible? the first one was soaked on the 4th and to soil on the 5th... second one was soaked on the 9th and to soil on the 10th--so one pops in two days like i'm used to and one takes a week to pop. i'm glad i've been consistent in watering the dirt.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hahaha i know, i actually make it work even with all the hair!!


I bet you do, I bet you do...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> so i check on them this morning...my blood orange that i thought had died...i now have two sprouts in one pot that have just popped... oops. how is this even possible? the first one was soaked on the 4th and to soil on the 5th... second one was soaked on the 9th and to soil on the 10th--so one pops in two days like i'm used to and one takes a week to pop. i'm glad i've been consistent in watering the dirt.


LOL I don't know... I have some Dutch Passion, Blueberry in flower right now. When I germinated the seeds some popped up in a normal time frame and others took a week or so. I had one that popped her head above ground and then stalled. I thought she died and put her in my discard area. She sat off to the side for about two weeks without water or direct light and then one day she sprouted up again. I was shocked... I moved her to my "special needs area", started watering her again and she perked right up. Now she is as healthy as she can be but about two weeks in growth behind her sisters...

I am still watering my last Anesthesia in hopes that she is stalled or dormant...

Your going to need to separate your seedlings as soon as they are strong enough


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Two Sugar Punch germinated a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3126633
> 
> Two Sugar Punch germinated a couple weeks ago.


Stunning bro! Please share... What germination method did you use? What soil and light are you using?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Howdy Keizer (love that movie btw). I use rock wool cubes to germinate seeds. I soak the cubes over night in aloe water, then plunk the seeds in. These were up and stretching out within 48 hours. I make my own organic soil, but it tends to be a bit much for seedlings so I cut it with worm castings and rice hulls. Apx 1/3 soil, 1/3 EWC, and 1/3 rice hulls. These will go in to larger buckets in my soil in another week or two. They are currently under a 600 watt conversion bulb. REALLY looking forward to harvest day! I've sampled SP on a couple occasions from other growers and it has been spectacular weed every time.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 12, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> LOL I don't know... I have some Dutch Passion, Blueberry in flower right now. When I germinated the seeds some popped up in a normal time frame and others took a week or so. I had one that popped her head above ground and then stalled. I thought she died and put her in my discard area. She sat off to the side for about two weeks without water or direct light and then one day she sprouted up again. I was shocked... I moved her to my "special needs area", started watering her again and she perked right up. Now she is as healthy as she can be but about two weeks in growth behind her sisters...
> 
> I am still watering my last Anesthesia in hopes that she is stalled or dormant...
> 
> Your going to need to separate your seedlings as soon as they are strong enough


i've got a DP blueberry going right now too--just one though and she is due to be done mid-may. she is one of my two girls that i'm having a bit of trouble with... but she smells good.
because of your story, i'm gonna be more careful before i decide a plant is dead or a bean has not germed. this weed definitely wants to live!! 
fingers crossed on your last anesthesia!! 
thx for the info on the seedlings...i was wondering what to do about them! for now, i've left them alone. both of their shells came off and the cotyledon leaves have opened up just today. i was thinking of letting them alone for not more than a week and then move the strongest one. hopefully, i time it right and don't muck up the transplant.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 12, 2014)

stowandgrow nice looking girls you've got there!  thanks for sharing. what's your plan on when to put them to flower?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> stowandgrow nice looking girls you've got there!  thanks for sharing. what's your plan on when to put them to flower?


I'm going to wait and see what kind of side branching they kick out. If there's plenty of side branches to clone from in the next couple weeks then I'll take my cuts and probably move them to flower a week after that. Hopefully 12-14 inches tall at that point. If I can't clone from side branches and have to top them then maybe a smidge longer in veg. 

Thanks for starting this thread btw. It will be fun to watch everyone else working with the same strain!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2014)

stowandgrow that's great you're waiting--it will help others (me too) to decide on how long to veg  thanks for sharing--wish i could actually add something to this other than a picture of my dirt.  still nothing on my sugar punch but my two blood orange that popped together are doing great, and my chocolate rain that i thought was dead too looks like this morning it has sprouted with the shell still on... hopefully the SP will be soon  my space bomb is growing great too!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

back again!.s.p.,the new crew,all of the little ones..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

jbXms


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Howdy Keizer (love that movie btw). I use rock wool cubes to germinate seeds. I soak the cubes over night in aloe water, then plunk the seeds in. These were up and stretching out within 48 hours. I make my own organic soil, but it tends to be a bit much for seedlings so I cut it with worm castings and rice hulls. Apx 1/3 soil, 1/3 EWC, and 1/3 rice hulls. These will go in to larger buckets in my soil in another week or two. They are currently under a 600 watt conversion bulb. REALLY looking forward to harvest day! I've sampled SP on a couple occasions from other growers and it has been spectacular weed every time.


I mix my own soil as well, I follow the SubCool recipe published in High Times a few years ago and have had very good success with it, but I am always looking to learn more. I would be interested in what you use in your soil mix. I assume that the rice hulls are for water retention?

I have never sampled Sugar Punch but couldn't pass on the seeds based on all of the hype. I am very curious and cautiously optimistic...

The movie, "The Usual Suspects", is one of my all time favorites. I am a very big Kevin Spacey fan and found the concept of the "Keyser Söze" character to be very intriguing...

Please continue to post. I will be very interested in your progress.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I mix my own soil as well, I follow the SubCool recipe published in High Times a few years ago and have had very good success with it, but I am always looking to learn more. I would be interested in what you use in your soil mix. I assume that the rice hulls are for water retention?
> 
> I have never sampled Sugar Punch but couldn't pass on the seeds based on all of the hype. I am very curious and cautiously optimistic...
> 
> ...



Kevin Spacey is the shit! My favorite movie of all time is American Beauty.

As for soil, a member here by the name of "Rrog" first turned me on to ROLS (recycled organic living soil) a couple years back and I have been rolling with it ever since. It's very similar to subs super soil, with a few variations. IMO, the cornerstone of a good organic soil is the quality of the compost, and plenty of rock dusts which improve the CEC of your soil. As soon as I started using my own worm castings from my worm bins and adding rock dusts my plants took off and have been crazy healthy ever since. I really think that is the key. The amendments that you add such as blood meal, alfalfa meal, etc are important, but secondary to the compost and rock dusts. I use the following:

Base:
1cf peat moss, 1cf coco coir, 1cf worm castings, 1cf aeration (rice hulls, perlite, pumice, etc)

To that I add (per cubic foot of base): 1/2 cup alfalfa meal, 1/2 cup kelp meal, 1/2 cup neem seed meal, 1/2 cup crab shell meal, 1/2 cup Espoma Garden Tone, 1/2 cup oyster shell flour, 1/2 cup garden gypsum, 3 cups rock dusts. I then wet that down with a compost tea, and let it sit for 6 weeks. I re-use this same soil for several runs until I retire it to my veggie garden outside.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got a DP blueberry going right now too--just one though and she is due to be done mid-may. she is one of my two girls that i'm having a bit of trouble with... but she smells good.
> because of your story, i'm gonna be more careful before i decide a plant is dead or a bean has not germed. this weed definitely wants to live!!
> fingers crossed on your last anesthesia!!
> thx for the info on the seedlings...i was wondering what to do about them! for now, i've left them alone. both of their shells came off and the cotyledon leaves have opened up just today. i was thinking of letting them alone for not more than a week and then move the strongest one. hopefully, i time it right and don't muck up the transplant.


I have 5 DP Blueberry, with two distinct phenotypes in my flower room. The first is tall skinny, branchy and streeeeeeeeeetchy... One is the tallest in the room and had to be tied down sideways LST style to fit under the lights... I can crank my lights up pretty high to the point where I can stand under them and I am 6' 2". So she is a tall girl. Her stretchy sister is close to being tied down as well but I think I can leaver her alone. Then I have the three "crinkly leaf" phenos that are short and bushy. These girls look way better than their sisters and are just beginning to smell a bit. I don't think the stretchy ones are going to be good producers. I am very interested in the "crinkly leaf" pheno. Mine are supposed to be ready in about the third week of May, so we shall see...

I may throw in the towel on my last Anesthesia soon... 9/10 with a twin isn't so bad though. Although the one twin seems to be incapable of ridding herself of her shell helmet, and I cant help...

Sugar Punch has been a bit of a challenge for me. I think two popped their heads up and died... One has tried to opened up it's first set of leaves and has stalled and I have another that is really scrawny and not quite "out of the woods" yet... I would say my most likely outcome for Sugar Punch is 6/10 or 7/10, which is a bit of a poor showing. Especially since I germinated Anesthesia at the exact same time under the exact same circumstances. I also germinated Extrema and Cotton Candy a few weeks ago using the exact same methodology and went 9/10 on Extrema and 8/10 on Cotton Candy. 

Is anyone else having germination issues with Sugar Punch?

As far as transplanting one of your Blood Oranges, you may want to consider moving the weakest one. I think the one you move is will be the one that would go through the greatest amount of shock and most likely not to make it. I would want my strongest to have the best chance of survival. Your way would probably give them both the best chance of survival, so once again it is really a matter of personal preference...

My electrician has been here the last couple of days, so hopefully no more unexpected electrical outages... and more $$$ out the door... I love spending money like this. 

Ahhh, but Spring has sprung here in The Land of the Easily Amused and the weather is getting nice and warm. Here is a pic of my Cotton Candy "hardening" in the California shade/sun.







Peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Yikes! I am very sorry to hear that. What a heart breaker. I feel for you... So what are you going to do? What do you think went wrong?
> 
> I hate to say it but I am 10/10 above ground on Sugar Punch. Only six are showing leaves at this point and not all of them look "great", but I expect that most if not all will make it through. I am 9/10 on Anesthesia, but since I got a twin I still have ten. I have fleeting hope that the final one will show up, but not likely... Anesthesia is a bit smaller and a bit slower than Sugar Punch and only four or five are showing leaves at this time.
> 
> It's not all sunshine and rainbows in my little world either... I had a breaker kick last night and was down for about an hour in the middle of my flower room's light cycle... The night before it kicked twice and I was down for 15 - 20 minutes each time... I am very afraid that my flower room is going to hermie...


You should probably be more afraid your flower room is going to start a fire IMO.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm not sure. as the weather is getting warmer, i wonder if that affected anything? i normally soak my beans for 24 hours in a maxicrop solution and then right to soil. as a newb, the winter was my first season and i only had one damp off on me and one die a few days after sprouting because i forgot to water it. so i'm at a loss for why these nine didn't pop. i have been busy so i was only watering them a bit in the morning and the soil did get dried out a bit...could that have done it??
> 
> i'm going to try again with blood orange, sunshine daydream, cheese quake, space bomb, sugar punch, and caramel candy kush, as well as chocolate rain...but the others that i tried too (blue dream, casey jones x green manalishi) aren't getting another chance this time.
> 
> ...


Don't put them in dirt. Put them in peat pucks or rockwool first. Do the 12-24hr presoak. Dirt lowers your chances. This can be ok if you're working with a lot of seeds as it is natural selection and only the strong survive, but these beans are limited.

I never let them germinate in a papertowel either. Too much handling and chance to do unintentional damage IMO. I have really high success rates and I've popped hundreds of seeds. Only seeds I've popped that did not go were some PE and Peakseeds Blueberry. But he doesn't guarantee germination on the Blueberry anyway and they're cheap. Had some 10 year old seeds not germinate so well either.

Depending on your house temperature I use a heating mat. Try to keep it around 80f.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

he he FIRE FIRE!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I have 5 DP Blueberry, with two distinct phenotypes in my flower room. The first is tall skinny, branchy and streeeeeeeeeetchy... One is the tallest in the room and had to be tied down sideways LST style to fit under the lights... I can crank my lights up pretty high to the point where I can stand under them and I am 6' 2". So she is a tall girl. Her stretchy sister is close to being tied down as well but I think I can leaver her alone. Then I have the three "crinkly leaf" phenos that are short and bushy. These girls look way better than their sisters and are just beginning to smell a bit. I don't think the stretchy ones are going to be good producers. I am very interested in the "crinkly leaf" pheno. Mine are supposed to be ready in about the third week of May, so we shall see...
> 
> I may throw in the towel on my last Anesthesia soon... 9/10 with a twin isn't so bad though. Although the one twin seems to be incapable of ridding herself of her shell helmet, and I cant help...
> 
> ...


I've never had a single issue with any seed that came from Sannies shop. I've popped a lot of them.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

i keep popping beans in dirt,and they keep sprouting away..to each their own,im keeping on the same path ive been on


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

i had an issue when i dropped 2..still hate myself for it..i felt guilty so i popped a white lavendar and big budda chiesel,along with a maryland mauler..call it "bean insecurity"..lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2014)

Dirt method works fine. But it's more error prone. You can put them too deep. It will also mean that some less vigorous seeds probably won't make it. They might have been cut anyway so that might not matter, however sometimes you never know. And like I said, these beans are somewhat expensive.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

i have no need for insecurities i suppose


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

i grow pot,loot for beans is just overhead for me..tbh,i havent bought beans in years till my sannies..i make my own or trade..the blue hawaiian is my creation,and i want to breed it with my pot roast and see what i get..i like buying beans,but i get overwhelmed with selection..i feel like a kid at baskin robbins!..hard for me to decide..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should probably be more afraid your flower room is going to start a fire IMO.


I appreciate your comment and basically agree... The breaker that was kicking was a main breaker that I had become aware that it was going bad just as my electrician was leaving the last time he was here. He had to put on a temporary fix until he could come back to replace the whole panel. Plan B was to shut down the veg room that only had 12 plants in it that were headed outside anyway. That would reduce the overall load and allow a flower room that is about 2/3 full to continue to operate safely... The previous owner(s) of the property did some "interesting" electrical work that we have had to undo a few times. I have new wiring on dedicated circuits to all production areas. With my new panel I should be good... Everything will be up to or exceeding code.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

lol.. Had to take a double look at your label on your container... lol Thought It said "Jack Daddy Purp's". I was like wait, what...  that's a name of 1 of my buddies strains he recently made. lol Great looking lady BTW.. Keep up the great work 


rory420420 said:


> jbXmsView attachment 3127818


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've never had a single issue with any seed that came from Sannies shop. I've popped a lot of them.


Sannie has a great rep so I am happy to take the blame on this one... The seeds looked great and the sprouts were quite healthy. Like you said, the paper towel method is pretty risky and there is a very high chance of damaging the sprouts in the transfer... But I do find it odd that these little girls would pop up and just die, especially with everything else around them doing just fine...

The Extrema that I have in the flower room is massive, stocky, deep rich emerald green and is beginning to stink. Honestly one of the most impressive plants I have ever seen. I hope Sugar Punch is just as impressive.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i had an issue when i dropped 2..still hate myself for it..i felt guilty so i popped a white lavendar and big budda chiesel,along with a maryland mauler..call it "bean insecurity"..lol


Excellent way to console yourself!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Kevin Spacey is the shit! My favorite movie of all time is American Beauty.
> 
> As for soil, a member here by the name of "Rrog" first turned me on to ROLS (recycled organic living soil) a couple years back and I have been rolling with it ever since. It's very similar to subs super soil, with a few variations. IMO, the cornerstone of a good organic soil is the quality of the compost, and plenty of rock dusts which improve the CEC of your soil. As soon as I started using my own worm castings from my worm bins and adding rock dusts my plants took off and have been crazy healthy ever since. I really think that is the key. The amendments that you add such as blood meal, alfalfa meal, etc are important, but secondary to the compost and rock dusts. I use the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great response! Now to drill down even further...

Dude, you are my hero. You have worm bins. Please tell me about them. I want my own. Are they hard to build or maintain? How does one get started?

What is in the compost tea?

What is rock dust... Is it like rock phosphate?

And yes, Kevin Spacey is the shit! American Beauty is an awesome movie. If you haven't seen him in "House of Cards" on NetFlix, you are missing out... I haven't had the chance to watch the second season yet but I am anxious to start...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

lol I have worm beds under my sink I had to move indoors due to winter months. I add the castings to my very own soil recipe when I have enough castings to work with. Just trying to keep these little boogers alive long enough until it warms up a bit, then back off to the compost box they go!! 


KeizerSoze said:


> Thanks for the great response! Now to drill down even further...
> 
> Dude, you are my hero. You have worm bins. Please tell me about them. I want my own. Are they hard to build or maintain? How does one get started?
> 
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankstscientist said:


> lol.. Had to take a double look at your label on your container... lol Thought It said "Jack Daddy Purp's". I was like wait, what...  that's a name of 1 of my buddies strains he recently made. lol Great looking lady BTW.. Keep up the great work


no its the mad scientist cross freebie i got with my order..jack hammer i think.or berry..i have it labeled..but i kept the pack..i could e wrong..or high..or both


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> lol I have worm beds under my sink I had to move indoors due to winter months. I add the castings to my very own soil recipe when I have enough castings to work with. Just trying to keep these little boogers alive long enough until it warms up a bit, then back off to the compost box they go!!


Fascinating... How big are the worm beds and how many worms do you keep in them? What are they made of and how do they work?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks.. Hell I just have um in an old hospital pan with a piece of plexiglass over it with breath holes (small) drilled in it. I would say they are around the size, maybe a tad smaller then the ones you'd buy to go fishing with.


KeizerSoze said:


> Fascinating... How big are the worm beds and how many worms do you keep in them? What are they made of and how do they work?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks.. Hell I just have um in an old hospital pan with a piece of plexiglass over it with breath holes (small) drilled in it. I would say they are around the size, maybe a tad smaller then the ones you'd buy to go fishing with.


you can have a large one in your basement in a rubbermaid storage container


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

lol. Wished i did have a basement or that is most defiantly where those little suckers would be right now. But No.. Im stuck listening to the wife moan about "worms" under her sink! lol


rory420420 said:


> you can have a large one in your basement in a rubbermaid storage container


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

lol...sorry,i assume..i have a basement but no worm bin.ha!..my friend has 2 big ones..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I hear that  they are good to have on hand. I have saved myself a considerable amount of $ I would put out just for worm castings alone. So to me its well worth throwing a handful of old coffee grounds & shredded newspaper in there for them on occasion. 


rory420420 said:


> lol...sorry,i assume..i have a basement but no worm bin.ha!..my friend has 2 big ones..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)

helps cut down on trash also..i see them as accelerated compost piles...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

YUP.. exactly.. I just take (during summer months) and throw all my corn husks, and other plant materials, along with grass clippings, basically anything that would be beneficial in mine.  they eat it up..


rory420420 said:


> helps cut down on trash also..i see them as accelerated compost piles...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Awesome Bro! Let us know when they arrive. Did you go with Cannazon or did you go direct to Sannie?


I ordered direct from Sannie....He shipped them out on the 6th so they should be here any day now.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sweet!! are you planning on popping them beans soon?


undecided...I have space in my flower chamber but I am unsure what I will be growing next.....Debating if I want to maybe toss like 2 to 4 seeds directly into 12-12...or just grow one plant....I have about half my flower chamber available right now...

Total flower chamber is about 36"w x 20"d x 56"h....


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2014)

she lives!

thanks rory & keizer! 

also, the splitting of the two blood orange went well. both look great this morning. i moved the stronger one last night about an hour or so before lights out.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> she lives!
> View attachment 3128979
> thanks rory & keizer!
> 
> also, the splitting of the two blood orange went well. both look great this morning. i moved the stronger one last night about an hour or so before lights out.


Awesome! Glad to hear that things are going well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Thanks for the great response! Now to drill down even further...
> 
> Dude, you are my hero. You have worm bins. Please tell me about them. I want my own. Are they hard to build or maintain? How does one get started?
> 
> ...



Yeah, the worm bins are great and are a piece of cake to maintain. I highly recommend starting one (or two, or three) for yourself. You can order the worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/

2,000 red wigglers for $29.95 + shipping. Great deal IMO.

Here's what you do: Go to Home Depot and pick yourself up a 10-15 gallon rubbermaid tote. You can drill some 1/4" holes around the bin and lid, or you can rig it up like I did by cutting out the center portion of the lid and taping/gluing some mesh or screen over it. Here's a pic of my bins ....

 


All you need to do once you've set the bins up is put some bedding in it, add some food, then add your worms. For bedding I like to use a combination of coco coir, old dry leaves from the back yard, a handful of used soil, and a bit of shredded newspaper or cardboard. The corrugated cardboard is nice to have in there because they seem to like to lay cocoons in it. As for food, pretty much any kitchen scrap is good aside from garlic, onions, meat, dairy, citrus fruits, and anything oily like salad dressing. I use a ton of fruits, veggies, coffee grounds, roasted egg shells, tea bags, fan leaves from my marijuana garden, etc. I also like to add some dry organic amendments that I use to make my soil. They are voracious eaters and will eat as much as their body weight (1,000 worms is roughly a pound) every day! What you're left with is the highest quality worm castings for free made out of stuff that you would otherwise throw in the trash. If you have any specific questions beyond this info feel free to pm me.

From these castings I amend my soil, top dress current plants, and make compost teas (AACT's). Per the advice of a very knowledgeable grower, I keep my compost tea simple. I use only worm castings and molasses. Basically 1-2 cups of castings and 4 tablespoons of organic molasses to 4 gallons of water, bubbled for 36-48 hours then applied as a soil drench. I am basically adding a food stock (molasses) to the tea and allowing the microbes present in my castings to rapidly multiply by up to 10,000x during the 48 hour brew, then adding to my soil. 

The rock dusts can be ordered online, picked up a garden supply center, or you can check with a local rock quarry to see if they would be willing to hook you up with some. I get mine for free at a local quarry. Simply put, rock dusts serve two purposes: Trace minerals, and improving the CEC of your soil. IOW, it improves your soils ability to hold on to plant available nutrients that would otherwise be washed through your medium as runoff.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, the worm bins are great and are a piece of cake to maintain. I highly recommend starting one (or two, or three) for yourself. You can order the worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/
> 
> 2,000 red wigglers for $29.95 + shipping. Great deal IMO.
> 
> ...


You're so legit with organics it makes me sick!


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 15, 2014)

Sugar Punch is a strong seedling... grows out nice. Will take pics later.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, the worm bins are great and are a piece of cake to maintain. I highly recommend starting one (or two, or three) for yourself. You can order the worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/
> 
> 2,000 red wigglers for $29.95 + shipping. Great deal IMO.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!

Thank you so much for taking the time to share all of that awesome info in such plain clear detail. I have a few big projects on my hands, but as soon as I am able, I am going to do all of this.

I will PM you with a few more questions...

Much love for good sharing. Thanks again.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

little setup. 


st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, the worm bins are great and are a piece of cake to maintain. I highly recommend starting one (or two, or three) for yourself. You can order the worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/
> 
> 2,000 red wigglers for $29.95 + shipping. Great deal IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2014)

glad everythings working out!..im up canning sunday,and 2 weeks,cloning a bunch,especially the huckleberry kush.its
reg seeds..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 15, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I ordered direct from Sannie....He shipped them out on the 6th so they should be here any day now.


Yes... They should be arriving very soon... Have you ever seen Sannie's stealth?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2014)

i have..no worries..youll think you got burned at first...its quite comical how ingenious it is..


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2014)

did someone mention worm bins?


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 15, 2014)

Too lazy to pull them out... anyone wanna guess which two at bottom are SP?


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2014)

the bottom row of three, the last one on the left and the one on top of it-sugar punch?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 15, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Too lazy to pull them out... anyone wanna guess which two at bottom are SP?
> 
> View attachment 3129551


The two Big Boys, er girls, in the upper right ?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Apr 16, 2014)

Like everything you say about the worm farm but there are better sources for worms than uncle jims. He is known to not give the correct number of worms for the money. Also consider European night crawlers as they are good soil/ compost worms. Here are two really good sites if you want to read up on vermicomposting.
http://vermicomposters.ning.com/
http://www.redwormcomposting.com/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Like everything you say about the worm farm but there are better sources for worms than uncle jims. He is known to not give the correct number of worms for the money. Also consider European night crawlers as they are good soil/ compost worms. Here are two really good sites if you want to read up on vermicomposting.
> http://vermicomposters.ning.com/
> http://www.redwormcomposting.com/



I've ordered from Uncle Jims a couple times and have never been disapointed with anything about the transaction. I didn't physically count the worms (does anyone do that??) so I can't say if I was shorted any, but for $30 I probably wouldn't be upset if I only got 1,700 worms instead of 2,000. I have also used a local company, which I have been happy with as well. Link below for anyone in Michigan:

http://www.starrvalleyfarms.com/


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 16, 2014)

I see that you are in Michigan, probably not an issue there, but I felt that it was worth noting, and i'm 99% sure, so don't quote me,i coulda swore I remember reading that to keep them alive they need the cold (fridge) so if you live in a hot climate the european night crawlers may die if it gets too hot. The red worms are the best, for California, anyways.
course your post doesn't specify if that's what you are referring to...


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kaizer been holding some anesthesia for over a year now and am very interested in your grow.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 16, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Yes... They should be arriving very soon... Have you ever seen Sannie's stealth?


no this is my first order with Sannie..still waiting on the order...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 16, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> did someone mention worm bins?


Shut Up! You have worm bins???

Dang girl... You got it going on! Let me see... Grows weed, into high quality genetics, hot... Your only draw back that I can see is you huge noggin... But I could probably get past it... You do have worm bins after all...

So tell me about your worm bins...


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 16, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> the bottom row of three, the last one on the left and the one on top of it-sugar punch?





SpaaaceCowboy said:


> The two Big Boys, er girls, in the upper right ?


Bottom one and above right.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Kaizer been holding some anesthesia for over a year now and am very interested in your grow.


Cool... Then I will continue to update as I update on Sugar Punch.

The only update on Anesthesia is that one of the little ones is struggling and I may loose her and the twin still has not been able to rid herself of her shell helmet. I am keeping my fingers crossed... Lights come back on in a few minutes so I am anxious to see...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 16, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> no this is my first order with Sannie..still waiting on the order...


The first time I saw Sannie's stealth I was like WTF??? The I got a big smile on my face and went to work...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 16, 2014)

yea,i thought id been burned also..nope!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried mainlining the SP ? I am limited with horizontal space....I am roughy 20" d x 20" w.....I was hoping to squeeze 2 plants each in a 3 gallon pot into the space....I never tried mainlining but thought it might be an option.....or perhaps I LST ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 17, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Shut Up! You have worm bins???
> 
> Dang girl... You got it going on! Let me see... Grows weed, into high quality genetics, hot... Your only draw back that I can see is you huge noggin... But I could probably get past it... You do have worm bins after all...
> 
> So tell me about your worm bins...


hey Keizer, i was for sure the worms would elevate my hotness level enough that my big head wouldn't be an issue anymore! i'll keep working on it... 

i've only had mine since Christmas, it was the whole package from Uncle Jim's--including the bins. I just put my second tier on a few days ago! I will be collecting the castings from the first tier as soon as the worms migrate up and out of the first one...i've never done it before so i am not sure how long it will take. i probably should have done the second tier several weeks ago, but have been too busy.

should i mention that after successfully splitting my two blood orange...a third bean popped last night? so...apparently i added a third bean at some point and now i have to split them again!  no more smoking right before i take out my bean collection and try to germ some again!

my sugar punch is doing great! i'll take another picture of her later and put it up.

maybe you should help your anesthesia along and remove the shell? i've done it a few times and ended up loosing their cotyledon leaves but survived. i think i have a pic of one:


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 17, 2014)

spaaacecowboy-if you mainline, please share! i was going to let my SP go natural this time, just to see how she looks and get a feel for her but would love to see what you do if you decide to go that route!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 17, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hey Keizer, i was for sure the worms would elevate my hotness level enough that my big head wouldn't be an issue anymore! i'll keep working on it...
> 
> i've only had mine since Christmas, it was the whole package from Uncle Jim's--including the bins. I just put my second tier on a few days ago! I will be collecting the castings from the first tier as soon as the worms migrate up and out of the first one...i've never done it before so i am not sure how long it will take. i probably should have done the second tier several weeks ago, but have been too busy.
> 
> ...


I see what your trying to do, you sly, little, big headed temptress... Trying to seduce me with all of your sexy worm poop talk. I know what you're up to... But just because you have caught my eye doesn't mean you have won me over. I would still need to see the quality of your worm poop...  

A third bean??? Naw, I think your big-headedness has given you the "Superpower of Fertility" and that you have the power to make things multiply just by touch...  How awesome would that be... You would never have to clone anything. That's my theory at least... Congratulations on your successful separation. That's great! Now you get to do it again...

Glad to hear that your SP is doing well. Mine are anywhere from very healthy to not so great... Still nursing some scrawny stragglers along. 

I have been wondering what to do about my Anesthesia with the shell helmet. I want to help her but every time I try to nudge the shell I feel like I am going to tear her apart. I need to go buy some tweezers to see if I can pull it off. The only thing I have available to me at the moment is needle-nose pliers and I think those are a bit much... Any advice?

Well my electrician is almost done... It has been quite an adventure tracking down all of the necessary stuff. Apparently we don't stock a wide variety of electrical supplies here in The Land of the Easily Amused. I've had to drive over 100 miles to get some of the stuff we need...

But what we lack in electrical supplies, we make up for in sunsets...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 17, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Has anyone tried mainlining the SP ? I am limited with horizontal space....I am roughy 20" d x 20" w.....I was hoping to squeeze 2 plants each in a 3 gallon pot into the space....I never tried mainlining but thought it might be an option.....or perhaps I LST ?
> 
> Thoughts ?


Not sure if you have seen this or not... It is Sannie's Sugar Punch grow video. It may help you decide.






Either way you go I would be very interested to see. But it looks like you will have to do something if you have limited overhead space...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 17, 2014)

keizersoze, nice sunset!!  at least you see a light at the end of your electric tunnel of problems there in the land of the easily confused! 
if you're gonna try to do something with that anesthesia bean, you should do it soon; i'd go for it, you will lose it if you choose to do nothing, correct? i used a sharp scissor end and from where the stem was coming out, gently gave it a pull while holding the bean at the same time. ...i've done it about three times or so, and initially if there wasn't a _give feeling_ to it--i tried again but did not use any _more_ force, it was just to encourage separation, so i could come back a few hours later and try again, and it worked. there were more times that the initial try worked than having to come back to try again. lost the cotyledon leaves on at least two or three--but they all did survive. good luck! let me know how it turns out.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 17, 2014)

um..im crying child abuse!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 18, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Not sure if you have seen this or not... It is Sannie's Sugar Punch grow video. It may help you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow they sure do explode after 2 weeks of veggin....

Well yesterday I was in the shower getting ready for work when I hear a knock on the door...I thought "Sannies woooo hooooo!"

So I jumped out of the shower, wrapped a towel around me, and ran to the door...water everywhere ,lol....at first I went to the wrong door on the house...the side door...then i realized it was the front door...when I got there it wasn't a delivery guy but rather someone telling me how the utility companies are raising prices....dammmnn,,,, lol

I'm gettin nervous..Sunday will be two weeks since they shipped out to me...am i getting worried for nothing ?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 18, 2014)

check the tracking?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> check the tracking?


I never got a tracking number...I guess I chose regular shipping method...And I double checked it wasn't shipped out on the 6th, but rather the 4th...So it's been a full two weeks now...It only took just over a week to get to them.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 18, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I never got a tracking number...I guess I chose regular shipping method...And I double checked it wasn't shipped out on the 6th, but rather the 4th...So it's been a full two weeks now...It only took just over a week to get to them.


It does seem a bit long, but I have had to deal with the USPS many times and you would be surprised at how slow the mail can be, especially if it requires a signature... I wouldn't give up hope just yet...

Finger crossed...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 18, 2014)

spaaacecowboy, i think i recall delivery time being in business days only...since they were mailed on a friday, i wonder if that slowed them down a bit? probably tomorrow (monday at the latest!) you'll have them at your door. sending positive bean-delivery vibes your way! mine was shipped on 28th (which was a friday too) and didn't get them until March 14th.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 19, 2014)

Gday rory! Loving your work! Just wondering which strains are the stayers in your garden? What remains time and time again? What are your favorites? 
I'm trying to find a 1 hit head smasher..got a pack of anesthesia on the way..have yet to try Sannies


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

i keep my potroast,my purple haze,stellas a keeper also..out of the three the purple haze is available to the public.but this list will most likely change with the blue Hawaiian,and sugarpunch..the kali mist i got to sample today from the buddy i got the same seeds from..that will probably be a keeper also.
heres the sannies gang with friends..not much to see..upcanning sunday and cloning for sex..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

this blue Hawaiian has some mutant leafs!


----------



## Hydroburn (Apr 21, 2014)

My fem Jack f8 does that with the leafs too.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 21, 2014)

see,i made that seed though...i wonder if its the Hawaiian in it..or the blue dream..i have a blue dream now that has double searrated leaves..kinda cool! plus its danky..


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

just about a week since she sprouted. she is on her way to looking as good as rory's sugar punch do--well, fingers crossed!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 22, 2014)

shell be fine! so far its an easy strain to grow,hope she clones well for me!


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 22, 2014)

ahhhhh, damnit I forgot about this strain, off to order it now!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 22, 2014)

hopes its still there for ya!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 22, 2014)

well now I am getting worried...I still don't have my seeds, and as of this Friday it would have been a full 3 weeks..,Sannie's site stated 5 to 15 business days....

It didn't take that long to get to them....And the only other time I ordered seeds online was from Herbie's, and I got them real quick.


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Last time I ordered from Sannies it took 1 month for my seeds!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 22, 2014)

contact him with the order number,and get the tracking number..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

sugarpunch and 2 pics of huckleberry kush..the h.k. is impressing me more than the s.p...only time will tell..waiting one more weekto clone,upcanned today..vacation next weekend!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 27, 2014)

i guess the full sun pics do her a little more justice..lol..


----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

That HK sure looks great, nice color.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone Ever not have a package delivered but rather shipped back to Sannies ? Its been over a month now, and they say since I didnt get track and trace they dont know where it is....but if I dont get it they should get it back ? Why would they get it back ? That makes no sense....

Figures most of the reviews I read were positive but cause I didnt get track and trace now I might be fucked ??

Thats my fuckin' luck....I didnt bother with track and trace cause I read thate sannies is straight up and you didnt have to worry about it.

I hope I get my stuff. I would much rather be writing positive reviews for sannies rather than negative stuff.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

dude,hell replace your order,talk to him and pay the extra this time..hes good with his customers..


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420, the pictures of your huckleberry kush makes me want to get it! i checked it out, and i missed that when i was perusing the sight earlier trying to decide which strains to buy from sannie. i'm liking its description a lot. have you smoked it before? 

my SP is doing very well. i will get pictures of her up soon.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 28, 2014)

KeizerSoze where did you go? how are you sugar punch and anesthesia doing? hope new electrical issues in the land of the easily amused didn't mess your grow up!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> rory420420, the pictures of your huckleberry kush makes me want to get it! i checked it out, and i missed that when i was perusing the sight earlier trying to decide which strains to buy from sannie. i'm liking its description a lot. have you smoked it before?
> 
> my SP is doing very well. i will get pictures of her up soon.


glad your s.p. is doing well! im hoping to have 2 in flower in about 2 weeks..cant wait!
ill have to sex the h.k. first,so it will be a little longer till shes budding(fingers crossed)..i have 2 others but that one is the nicest.
no ive never smoked it,but the mt. hood huckleberry is a ledgend,and when i seen it was allways sold out,and then seen it was crossed with an oldschool afghani,well,my "dank-dar" went bezerk and i said what the hell,i can make room..plants are like jello,and theres allways room for jello!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 28, 2014)

rory420420

"dank-dar"  

if i hadn't just made several orders, i would seriously be ordering some HK tonight. i'll show some restraint and wait until next month.  i was wanting one more of something new to go along with one more pack of SP.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

chuckies bride and holy princess were my next choices...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 29, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> KeizerSoze where did you go? how are you sugar punch and anesthesia doing? hope new electrical issues in the land of the easily amused didn't mess your grow up!


No pics... The batteries in my camera are dead 

A quick Sugar Punch update... I have Eight that look like they will make it. Four that I would classify as strong, four that I would classify as weak and then two that died immediately after breaking through the soil.

Anesthesia has been easier to deal with and a lot stronger. I have ten that I think are going to make it. Eight are strong and two are week, including the twin that needed to have her shell helmet removed. One never broke through the soil.

I have also germinated Bomb Seeds, Cherry Bomb and Escobar's Candy Kush. I was 9/10 on Cherry Bomb and 10/10 on Candy Kush. Based on Rorry's "Pop where you chop" philosophy, I changed my germination method a bit. I soaked my seeds for 48 hours in a shot-glass to let them grow tails and then straight to soil. Worked great. The one Cherry Bomb that didn't make it was a weak seed that opened a bit but never developed a tail so I wasn't surprised when it didn't survive. It did sprout and pop it's head above ground (about a week behind the rest), but died soon after just like the two sugar punch.

I would say out of all of the seeds that I have germinated lately (Extrema, Cotton Candy, Sugar Punch, Anesthesia, Cherry Bomb and Candy Kush) Sugar Punch has been the most challenging and most disappointing. I am going to hold my strongest vegger back and make her a mom. I hope she will be worth it.

The outdoor Extrema and Cotton Candy are doing awesome vegging in the California sun. They are getting big and will be transplanted to their permanent homes later this week. Their runt sisters in the flower room are really looking awesome. Some of the most impressive plants I have ever seen. Both strains are strong, vibrant and are packing on the buds. Extrema is beginning to show some frost and looking good. I did have one Extrema hermi on me but I can not blame the strain. The conditions have been very challenging in my flower room as of late.

Things have been a bit crazy here in The Land of the Easily Amused... Electrical issues have all been handled... except for the ballast that blew in the flower room last night... If it's not one thing it's another... I do have a brand new electrical panel with all new breakers and everything had been awesome right up till last night at about 3:00 am... Another top priority project for the never ending to do list...

In addition to the Extrema I also had three Dutch Passion Blueberry go hermi on me. I can not blame the breeder or the genetics on this one either. These poor plants have really taken a beating... I call them my "Crash Test Dummies" because they are the first plants through a brand new set up and they have had to put up with more than their fair share of glitches...

That is all for now... My "to do" list is calling... More later with pics.

Keizer Soze

 

undercovergrow, nice to be missed


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 29, 2014)

hope things come around for your s.p.! i have nicer looking plants than my s.p.,but shes growing,and it all in the end result! well know in a few months!


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's my SP, who knows how many weeks old.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm transplanting in a few days... me so lazy.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 30, 2014)

my KO Kush seeds were kinda bunk, the Jack and the Jackberry were bomb... but the KO won't even stand up... I can snap a pic of it. She has been alive for a month and looks like a two weeker.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 30, 2014)

That's too bad. I have a blueberry going right now that has a similar bad recessive. It's starting to come around though a bit, I haven't killed it - although I considered it. Maybe it's fire even if it's a bitch and slow to grow. Who knows?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

Sugar Punch (just about three weeks):


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2014)

Pics...



Here is a peek at the nursery. Sugar Punch, Anesthesia, Candy Kush and Cherry Bomb.



Sugar Punch weakest and strongest at 32 days.



Anesthesia day 32. Left is "typical" in size. Anesthesia is pretty uniform. Center and right are the twins. The twin on the right was the scrawny seedling, but has grown into a very healthy girl. The one in the center was the "strong" seedling and has been nothing but trouble. She popped up with her shell on her head and couldn't get it off by herself. I eventually helped her like a week or so ago and she has barely unfolded. She is growing and unfolding but very slooooooooooowly....



A closer view... I have had other plants "stall" and then all of a sudden bust out with huge growth. Hope that happens here.



I got another "triple top". Just like my little Cotton Candy, one of my Anesthesia has decided to put out three leaves and branches per node. Not sure if this is just a lot more common than I know, there is something in my water or I'm just magic. I like it, think its cool and now prefer to believe that I am magic.   



Cotton Candy and Extrema vegging in supplemental light to keep them out of flower.

That's all for now from The Land of the Easily Amused.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> Sugar Punch (just about three weeks):View attachment 3143074


Looks very healthy.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze it's your secret power--everyone has one!  triple tops would be sweet -- my secret power is always a good parking spot. lol


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Looks very healthy.


thanks!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2014)

Lookin good undercover!

Holy shit Keizer. That's hard to beleive that seedling was germinated at the same time as the other two! I've had slow-pokes before, but nothing to that degree.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze, i still keep coming back to your last post--that first picture rocks!! great veg area. and that anesthesia that is behind is amazing to look at...st0wandgrow is right on-it's amazing that is the same age as the others! here's hoping she turns out to be some fire for you with the patience you are showing with her! 

thanks st0wandgrow! i'm wanting to put her to flower soon. i've read she will stretch a lot and want to keep the canopy even.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> -- my secret power is always a good parking spot. lol


Yeah, but I think you cheat... You do have a Handicapped Placard because of your enormous head don't you?


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> KeizerSoze, i still keep coming back to your last post--that first picture rocks!! great veg area. and that anesthesia that is behind is amazing to look at...st0wandgrow is right on-it's amazing that is the same age as the others! here's hoping she turns out to be some fire for you with the patience you are showing with her!


Thank you. It has been a huge amount of work to get to this point. My little nursery area shown is actually a custom built insert that fits over/in a sunken tub enclosure. I light the area with a panel of 4 HO T5s. Seems to be working out quite well. My nursery is my favorite room. I actually like it more than my flower room. I really enjoy tending to the babies and nursing them along till they "get on their feet".

My little Anesthesia is all girl... My guess is that she will sprout when she is good and ready. In the mean time she is an exercise in patience for me... How amazingly female...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Yeah, but I think you cheat... You do have a Handicapped Placard because of your enormous head don't you?


i've got nothing except... HAHAHAHA


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ... here's hoping she turns out to be some fire for you with the patience you are showing with her!


The hottest bitches always keep you waiting... But I'm sure you know all about that...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 3, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> The hottest bitches always keep you waiting... But I'm sure you know all about that...


you mean classy ladies...and we always make it worth the wait.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 3, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> you mean classy ladies...and we always make it worth the wait.


Ah yes... Classy... My mistake, I forgot about the worm bins... And as far as the wait goes... I'm sure it's well worth it...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

Since I had my camera out and charged I took a few group shots... These are a couple of days old.



Sugar Punch day 33 of veg.



Anesthesia day 33 of veg.



Looks like I have another triple top coming... That is three in the last couple of months. This confirms it. I am definitely magic.



Candy Kush day 23 of veg



Cherry Bomb day 23 of veg.

Things have been very busy here in The Land of the Easily Amused... I transplanted 7 Sugar Punch and 8 Anesthesia into 7 gallon Smart Pots and moved them into the veg room...



Sugar Punch up front, Anesthesia in the back. I hate transplant day... Huge amount of work. Now that my veg room is back on line I am going with "pop where you chop" next time and save myself a step...



Side view... Anesthesia top left to Sugar Punch bottom right... I have two Anesthesia and one Sugar Punch stragglers that I will transplant if/when they mature...

That's all for now...

Keizer Soze


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

I lost all three of the Extremas that I had in my flower room... Here is a pic of the last one...



Day 43 of Flower...

 

See the problem...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 5, 2014)

damn bananas...that sucks. any idea what caused it ?


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2014)

nooooo! banannas! that sucks dude!..hash time.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> damn bananas...that sucks. any idea what caused it ?


I had some electrical issues that caused a series of power outages... I had extremely inconsistent light in the room for 4 to 5 days... I don't blame the strain. It has been tough in my flower room lately. Electrical issues are all resolved now.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze, that first post is awesome! i dig your veg area--those are going to be beautiful monsters! sorry about those nanners in that extrema! any damage from that ya' think on any of the other girls in flower? just had to chop a free tijuana that had one month to go because of nanners.

ETA: how is that one that's lagging behind doing?


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> KeizerSoze, that first post is awesome! i dig your veg area--those are going to be beautiful monsters! sorry about those nanners in that extrema! any damage from that ya' think on any of the other girls in flower? just had to chop a free tijuana that had one month to go because of nanners.
> 
> ETA: how is that one that's lagging behind doing?


Thank you. I have been watching all of my girls in flower now and they all look okay... until they aren't, if ya know what I mean... I lost three out of four Dutch Passion Blueberries as well. Most of the plants in my flower room are showing some form of shock right now. I have had many girls give up lots of leaves... I am nursing some of them across the finish line.

The true bright spot of the room is Cotton Candy. I have two girls that look awesome and are beginning to smell super sweet. I am really hoping that they make it all the way. It looks like those girls could produce some amazing smoke. Fingers crossed...

I'll do a little update on the laggards a little later... Something interesting happened with one of them so I will take some pics... Apparently I'm in photography mode...


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2014)

i just got a cotton candy seed this weekend! i think a few actually..im popping them maybe tomorrow or as soon as i sex all those blue Hawaiians and the huckleberry kush..


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

Sugar Punch, older than the last time I showed ya.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i just got a cotton candy seed this weekend! i think a few actually..im popping them maybe tomorrow or as soon as i sex all those blue Hawaiians and the huckleberry kush..


So far... I am very impressed with Cotton Candy. The girls in flower look great and the girls outside look awesome. The smell is just beginning to strengthen and it is super sweet. The buds look fluffy and are beginning to frost up. Pop those beans bro... You probably got two freebies from Herbie's. I think you'll like 'em.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Sugar Punch, older than the last time I showed ya.
> View attachment 3145663


I'm going to say 5 weeks... Did you top those girls?


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I'm going to say 5 weeks... Did you top those girls?


Probably. I go with my gut. Topped and cloned... getting them ready for some main-lining.


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i just got a cotton candy seed this weekend! i think a few actually..im popping them maybe tomorrow or as soon as i sex all those blue Hawaiians and the huckleberry kush..





KeizerSoze said:


> So far... I am very impressed with Cotton Candy. The girls in flower look great and the girls outside look awesome. The smell is just beginning to strengthen and it is super sweet. The buds look fluffy and are beginning to frost up. Pop those beans bro... You probably got two freebies from Herbie's. I think you'll like 'em.


You guys talking about Delicious CC?


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> You guys talking about Delicious CC?


Yup


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

That's her to the left.

Main-lined.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Probably. I go with my gut. Topped and cloned... getting them ready for some main-lining.


Keep posting pics. I really want to see the main-lining...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> That's her to the left.
> View attachment 3145666
> Main-lined.


Cotton Candy or Sugar Punch?


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Cotton Candy or Sugar Punch?


Yup.


----------



## rory420420 (May 5, 2014)

mine were given to me at a grower meet up of sorts..not sure if its delicious or a home bred strain...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 6, 2014)

SWEET, got a little pink slip from the post office, looks like my sugarpunch is here.
ordered on april 16th, sent cash out from CA coast on the 19th.
They received on the 28th, and it's the sixth today, that's only eight days?!
and the pinkslip says its from them, not customs, so I gotta say i'm impressed with that, eight days! and that's like 10,000 KMs!
An express Sannie-Jet capable of Mach 4?


----------



## rory420420 (May 6, 2014)

not much to update,took clones of everything..mad scientist looking great! will know sex as soon as i see roots on the clone and throw it and the huckleberrykush into flower..sugar punch the bottom left corner pic..come over to the hs grow section later for
some bud porn..


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 6, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> SWEET, got a little pink slip from the post office, looks like my sugarpunch is here.
> ordered on april 16th, sent cash out from CA coast on the 19th.
> They received on the 28th, and it's the sixth today, that's only eight days?!
> and the pinkslip says its from them, not customs, so I gotta say i'm impressed with that, eight days! and that's like 10,000 KMs!
> An express Sannie-Jet capable of Mach 4?


Sooo... Did you go get your beans?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 7, 2014)

nah, i own an auto shop, and I close at 5pm, and the stupid post office closed at 4pm, I missed it by 20 mins yesterday.
but i'm getting them today for sure


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 7, 2014)

I was going to have them sen to my shop, but it felt like a bad idea, even though i'm legal (prop 215)
but no point to alert big brother, right?


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 7, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I was going to have them sen to my shop, but it felt like a bad idea, even though i'm legal (prop 215)
> but no point to alert big brother, right?


The less they know the better...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 7, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> The less they know the better...


 amen my brother, amen


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

cant you get seeds at a dispensary?..im in a non sane state,so im not up to date on the sane ones..id like to think youd have a choice of at least some of sannies gear...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 7, 2014)

To my knowledge there are only a hand full of dispensaries that sell seeds in the entire state and selection is limited. Most dispensaries sell clones and most of the clones are garbage. In my experience... Unless you are really well connected it is hard to get decent cuts.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

hmm..to bad im not there..lol
shit would be different.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 7, 2014)

Well my seeds never got to me...Who knows what happened to them...I never got the tracking....Lesson learned...I will always use tracking from now on when ordering seeds...I emailed Sannie, and he helped me out on my next order...This time I am paying for tracking....Sent the $$$ out today...In the meantime I just sprouted a Female Seeds c99 and a Royal Queen Power Flower...Sugar Punch will have to follow these.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 7, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well my seeds never got to me...Who knows what happened to them...I never got the tracking....Lesson learned...I will always use tracking from now on when ordering seeds...I emailed Sannie, and he helped me out on my next order...This time I am paying for tracking....Sent the $$$ out today...In the meantime I just sprouted a Female Seeds c99 and a Royal Queen Power Flower...Sugar Punch will have to follow these.


Bummer Dude... Believe it or not, they may still show up...

Would love to hear about the Female Seeds C99. I have them in my genetics line-up and hear very good things...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hmm..to bad im not there..lol
> shit would be different.
> View attachment 3147358 View attachment 3147359


Bro... I'll take 10 of each... What are they.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)

my potroast and stella blue


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well my seeds never got to me...Who knows what happened to them...I never got the tracking....Lesson learned...I will always use tracking from now on when ordering seeds...I emailed Sannie, and he helped me out on my next order...This time I am paying for tracking....Sent the $$$ out today...In the meantime I just sprouted a Female Seeds c99 and a Royal Queen Power Flower...Sugar Punch will have to follow these.



They may still come. I had a pack of Lucky Charms sit in Chicago for FOUR MONTHS and they showed up in my mailbox one day. I couldn't believe it.

I've heard good things about the Female Seeds C99. Have you grown it before? I may pick up a pack at some point as well...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 8, 2014)

keizer and st0w....No I have not grown it yet....I tried germinating a couple a few months ago but they didn't sprout...That was my fault though...I now have better germination tactics, and I just sprouted one....

I did a ton of research on seeds before I bought these...And, I heard a ton of good stuff - great high/fast harvest,etc.....

I am really looking forward to growing this.....The price on them was also really fair as well....I got mine at Herbies...Of course when you make a purchase at Herbies you also get freebies too.....


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

im almost positive youll get free seeds from most any reputable bank if you order..i allways have..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 8, 2014)

ahh, I got em, I wanted to put the picture up, but my computer isn't seeing the file, says its empty....
anyways, the stealth aspect of this was damn hilarious, AND since I rounded up my 62 dollars to 65, he sent me an extra freebie, so I have 5 sugarpunchs and two mad scientistXjackberry.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

the ms/jb cross is outdoing my s.p. in vigor..and they are side by side..the final outcome is what counts! glad your shit finally got flushed!


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

the stealth is funny tho..i felt like singing campfire/summer camp songs..


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im almost positive youll get free seeds from most any reputable bank if you order..i allways have..


peakseedsbc does not give out freebies


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

i find that less than reputable imo...its seeds for crying out loud!


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> keizer and st0w....No I have not grown it yet....I tried germinating a couple a few months ago but they didn't sprout...That was my fault though...I now have better germination tactics, and I just sprouted one....
> 
> I did a ton of research on seeds before I bought these...And, I heard a ton of good stuff - great high/fast harvest,etc.....
> 
> I am really looking forward to growing this.....The price on them was also really fair as well....I got mine at Herbies...Of course when you make a purchase at Herbies you also get freebies too.....


Post some pics and keep us updated


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im almost positive youll get free seeds from most any reputable bank if you order..i allways have..


Yeah... But Herbie's gives out Cotton Candy as a freebie and that has swayed my vendor decision more than once...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh, I got em, I wanted to put the picture up, but my computer isn't seeing the file, says its empty....
> anyways, the stealth aspect of this was damn hilarious, AND since I rounded up my 62 dollars to 65, he sent me an extra freebie, so I have 5 sugarpunchs and two mad scientistXjackberry.


Cool Bro. I always breathe a sigh of relief once I have my beans in my hands.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

i got free cotton candy seeds and i didnt have to purchase anything


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> the ms/jb cross is outdoing my s.p. in vigor..and they are side by side..the final outcome is what counts! glad your shit finally got flushed!


Sugar Punch is not the most vigorous plant I have ever seen... Eskobar's Candy Kush on the other hand is a different story... But you are indeed correct... It is the end product that counts.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i find that less than reputable imo...its seeds for crying out loud!


Amen Bro... They're seeds for god's sake. They have thousands of them that they charge a decent price for... Their prices look good and they seem to have a decent rep, but I bet their rep would increase if they were to show a little love.

Although I have to say that PeakSeed Northernberry is on my radar - http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 8, 2014)

hempdepot also does not give out freebies


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got free cotton candy seeds and i didnt have to purchase anything


That's because your special.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hmm..to bad im not there..lol
> shit would be different.
> View attachment 3147358 View attachment 3147359


Your PotRoast is sick. Looks dank as all hell... Tell me about it


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> That's because your special.


no,the gifter is!(thanks nikki!)


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

potroast..bag seed found in a sack of cali reject weed a friend sold my dad.he was told it was called "potroast"..i grew it out because i was bored..lots of kush,very berrry piney tasting,with that sour fuel note,veg's like a champ! grows medium with lots of spread out branches,that CAN support their own weight,lots and lots of popcorn nugs ending to a smaller length cola..allways turns purple..resistant to everything(not that ive tested this,my grows pretty clean..did get p.m. once but not on the potroast)..clones quick(i have an aero cloner) finishes quick(8,weeks)..i love her! a once in a lifetime keeper...
i want to self her and make seeds..


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> potroast..bag seed found in a sack of cali reject weed a friend sold my dad.he was told it was called "potroast"..i grew it out because i was bored..lots of kush,very berrry piney tasting,with that sour fuel note,veg's like a champ! grows medium with lots of spread out branches,that CAN support their own weight,lots and lots of popcorn nugs ending to a smaller length cola..allways turns purple..resistant to everything(not that ive tested this,my grows pretty clean..did get p.m. once but not on the potroast)..clones quick(i have an aero cloner) finishes quick(8,weeks)..i love her! a once in a lifetime keeper...
> i want to self her and make seeds..


I've never seen color like that before... What's the smoke report?


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2014)

its earthy kush with berry pine,on exhale you get sour notes with the fuel taste,head change is immediate..can keep smoking tho without getting crushed or lethargic..i use it for pain,insomnia,and movies/watching the cars go by..bag appeal is sick,coated white,a goid cure brings it out even more..


----------



## rory420420 (May 9, 2014)

when i first grew it,it was an awesome pine sap smelling bud,that was awesome,but,it was what i was seeking desperatly..now that that want has subsided(not vanished) my senses have opened up to the other notes the pallate indicates..another member here got a jar full with some other buds put in his face and she overpowered everything..all he could say was "pine! everywhere,everything,smells like pine!"
that usually happens when picked a tad early..if let go some pine lingers,but the berry lemony side come through more


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> hempdepot also does not give out freebies


 I got freebies from them. ordered snoz berry and got freebies of a strain from chimera I believe.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 11, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I got freebies from them. ordered snoz berry and got freebies of a strain from chimera I believe.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 12, 2014)

hmmm, sweet! figured out how to get this site to recognize my pics!
first pic is a test, that's my blue dream, (correction, that's the Jack herer) even with the mites getting it late, it turned out pretty well.
second pic, well, it's obvious what that is.
those are my sannie seeds


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 12, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hmmm, sweet! figured out how to get this site to recognize my pics!
> first pic is a test, that's my blue dream, (correction, that's the Jack herer) even with the mites getting it late, it turned out pretty well.
> second pic, well, it's obvious what that is.
> those are my sannie seeds


Frosty!

When are you going to pop those beans?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 12, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> peakseedsbc does not give out freebies


I got 4 free packs of c99 from him on my last order. It was a larger order.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 12, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I got 4 free packs of c99 from him on my last order. It was a larger order.


yepp I emailed him, and that's what he told me...On larger orders they will give freebies....But for the average guy who grows a couple of plants in his closer I guess he is SOL.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 13, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Frosty!
> 
> When are you going to pop those beans?


hmm, I really want to, like, yesterday. But I stupidly popped some freebies a lil while ago, ( 2 strawberry blue, and a fruity chronic juice) and technically don't have room. Course the fact that the sugarpunch was out of stock for so long, so I just kinda jumped the gun on them early, didn't wanna miss out, so long answer to your question would be, probably in about four- six weeks.
I do have a little room, but not for all seven (assuming they all germinate) I want to do all the seeds at once, and since I like to keep good genetics VIA mother plants, it's important to me to observe their individual growth patterns and nuances between them, to pick the favorite. Plus, I admit, growing from seeds is kinda a pain, (taking clones from each pheno and waiting for the final product to decide which/whether to keep) considering i'm used to simply cloning from my mother's. so I kinda just want to do it all at once, because it screws up my continual harvests. but for new genetics, i'm ok with the small PITA.


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2014)

youll like the fcj...watch for nanners tho if you let it go past 9weks..very good smoke imo..my buddy said it was the best taste ever,but,hes not as well versed as a chronic snob like most..still,good smoke.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> youll like the fcj...watch for nanners tho if you let it go past 9weks..very good smoke imo..my buddy said it was the best taste ever,but,hes not as well versed as a chronic snob like most..still,good smoke.


yeah, i'll do my usual process, anything I start from seed I pull 3 cuts from it, just in case, that's how I got a great grapegod pheno. It's ALWAYS a good idea just in case, I lost a spectacular sensi-star back in 2002 by not getting enough cuts from it (damn thing wouldn't clone for crap) and now the sensi-stars that I've seen don't resemble the one I had, but this was back when people called their pot by "name-brands" to sell it easier. So it's entirely possible that it was something else, But that smoke was INSANE, made the room sparkle, and i'm not new to smoking herb. Actually i'd welcome nanners on a fem seed, I love good genetics, and making new stuff is kinda fun. Good to know though.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 14, 2014)

Well round two starts today....my new order was just shipped out.....This time I went with tracking....Never again will I order weed seeds without tracking.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2014)

yeah, tracking is awesome. i had two orders enter the states on the 8th...four minutes apart. received one order yesterday and, for some reason, the order of lucky charms ended up MIA. six days later, it shows up just outside of detroit, which is no where near me.  but, at least they showed back up in the system, so maybe i'll get them friday. 

good luck on your new order of sugar punch spaaacecowboy!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 14, 2014)

Thnx ucg...I'll update when they arrive hopefully


----------



## undercovergrow (May 15, 2014)

this cat is awesome.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> this cat is awesome.


wow....what a filthy dog....can't believe that thing wasn't on a leash.....ya that cat was awesome !


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2014)

I'm not a cat fan, but that kitty rocks! I didn't know cats had it in them!


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 16, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> this cat is awesome.


I have three kitties and all of them are awesome... But none of them has ever saved anyone. That cat is a BADASS!

Although one of my childhood cats did case a dog off our property once... Mittens, he was tough as nails and liked to fight. The dog belonged to a neighbor and was the sweetest, kindest most loving dog in the world and wouldn't hurt a sole, so Mittens was never in any real danger. But it was funny to watch my little kitty chase a dog 3 - 4 times his size across the front lawn...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 16, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well round two starts today....my new order was just shipped out.....This time I went with tracking....Never again will I order weed seeds without tracking.


Fingers crossed for a safe and speedy receipt...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 16, 2014)

Follow Up...

*Tara the hero cat will 'throw out' first pitch at a minor league game *

Cats are awesome!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2014)

sugar punch didn't get very long to veg. about three weeks of 18/6 and i put her to the flower room. she was about 4" (so were the others) and she stretched two inches and has stopped. my chocolate rain, for example though, was about 4" too and now stands about 18" tall. i will attach some pics to this post later today. other than the SP size, she looks good.


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

pretty sure ill be putting my 2 into flower this eve...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 19, 2014)

hey guys...how does the tracking work once it gets shipped to the States ? I checked the NL shipping,and it says shipped to country of destination....That was on the 15th.....How do I know where it is in the US ?


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

theres a number you get from the original tracking page and you put it into usps page..anothet member left the "how to" somewhere early in this thread..


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> theres a number you get from the original tracking page and you put it into usps page..anothet member left the "how to" somewhere early in this thread..


Sweet ! thanks, I just checked, and it was processed through the USPS facility in Flushing, NY this morning.....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 19, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> *Are you checking the tracking on the post NL site or USPS? Basically that Post NL site won't update.*
> 
> *To track the package on the USPS site you need to take the # that starts with "RR" on the post NL site and plug that # into the tracking space on the USPS site. You should get more info there.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> Just bumping this in case anyone needs to know how to track their package in the States.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sugar punch didn't get very long to veg. about three weeks of 18/6 and i put her to the flower room. she was about 4" (so were the others) and she stretched two inches and has stopped. my chocolate rain, for example though, was about 4" too and now stands about 18" tall. i will attach some pics to this post later today. other than the SP size, she looks good.


 I'm gonna start my seed soak tonight, gonna do the 5 sugurpunchs and the 2 mad scientistXjackberry. Did you do any freebies with those?


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

imo,comparing my sugar punch to the other seeds i got from sannies,the mad scientist and huckleberry kush are blowing the sugar punch away..i cloned the other week and have regrowth the same size as the clones on all BUT the sugar punch..shes kinda being sluggish..the mad scientist cross is big and wide,very healthy...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> imo,comparing my sugar punch to the other seeds i got from sannies,the mad scientist and huckleberry kush are blowing the sugar punch away..i cloned the other week and have regrowth the same size as the clones on all BUT the sugar punch..shes kinda being sluggish..the mad scientist cross is big and wide,very healthy...


So safe to say the SP may not be the biggest yielder ? I'd say I am ok with that as long as if it's as potent as I've read.....I want a super high, super high level thc to be in my stash.


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

i cant say anything till the bud is in the bag,but it(just my couple plants,not saying this to be a fact of this strain)just seems kinda mediocre.perhaps it is just this strain and im comparing it to the monsters i planted at the same time..only time will tell..
oh..doesnt clone well either..way behind the others i cut at the same time..


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 20, 2014)

Rory....have you ever considered badminton ?





















Just kiddin'


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

i really dont follow any sport but foitball and baseball..ill bite,what do you mean?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i really dont follow any sport but foitball and baseball..ill bite,what do you mean?


it was just a joke...kinda out there...basically I was sayin' since your SP wasn't keeping up with your other plants that maybe you should just hang it up, and quit growing......maybe try badminton instead of growing ? lol


----------



## rory420420 (May 20, 2014)

i knew it was a joke,but i wasnt understanding..lol..sometimes the internet fails at true communication..its even worse when you stay high


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2014)

well, being that it's just for my own stash, I don't mind if it's a mediocre yielder, none of my strains are monster producers, although I do have some cheesequakes that I have still in veg, so they may be, but I haven't flowered them yet. Heard they are, but we'll see. All about taste and performance for me. I admit i'm very excited/curious about the jackberryXmad scientist


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i cant say anything till the bud is in the bag,but it(just my couple plants,not saying this to be a fact of this strain)just seems kinda mediocre.perhaps it is just this strain and im comparing it to the monsters i planted at the same time..only time will tell..
> oh..doesnt clone well either..way behind the others i cut at the same time..


thanks for this info, and any future info you have on this strain, I think this is the type of information that is the backbone of this part of the forum. Especially with relatively newer/somewhat unstable strains.
So, Rory, did you do the five pack? You mentioned a "couple" plants, did they have ok germination rates? (I apologize if this info was mentioned prior)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2014)

I really think I have some kind of marijuana-strain-ADD, I can't stop looking for the "holy grail".


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I'm gonna start my seed soak tonight, gonna do the 5 sugurpunchs and the 2 mad scientistXjackberry. Did you do any freebies with those?


in february, tried to pop a bean of the jackberry x mad scientist and nothing...just do one at a time, never tried again since; however, it is in my "next to pop" list along with the casey jones x green manalishi & the silverfields x boudica. good vibes sent toward your beans! 

oh, took a few pictures at lights out of the SP yesterday and they didn't turn out right. will try again!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> imo,comparing my sugar punch to the other seeds i got from sannies,the mad scientist and huckleberry kush are blowing the sugar punch away..i cloned the other week and have regrowth the same size as the clones on all BUT the sugar punch..shes kinda being sluggish..the mad scientist cross is big and wide,very healthy...


yeah, that huckleberry kush sounds awesome. it's in my shopping cart, just haven't finalized it yet because i am still thinking on what to go with it... my SP is definitely the runt, but fingers crossed.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> in february, tried to pop a bean of the jackberry x mad scientist and nothing...just do one at a time, never tried again since; however, it is in my "next to pop" list along with the casey jones x green manalishi & the silverfields x boudica. good vibes sent toward your beans!
> 
> oh, took a few pictures at lights out of the SP yesterday and they didn't turn out right. will try again!


 thanks for the good vibes, hopefully i'll have good luck with the jackberryXmad scientist, I rounded up my total an extra three bucks, and he sent me two beans instead of only one freebie, so I hope i'll get a good one outta the two, I'll keep you informed. I don't have time for a detailed grow report but I can do an abbreviated version


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, that huckleberry kush sounds awesome. it's in my shopping cart, just haven't finalized it yet because i am still thinking on what to go with it... my SP is definitely the runt, but fingers crossed.


hah, I have an unfinished cart too, I want to try the chemistry and the silverfields.....and the sannie jack, and the caramello, and the lady cane, boudica, extrema, cheeseberry haze, chucky's bride, etc, etc, etc. I really have a problem...


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2014)

i had i five pack,dropped some in a pile of dirt,never to be seen again,and then dropped 3,they sprouted,one was not well so it got culled..so i coulda had 4,but ended up with 2..ive heard,read so much about s.p.,but im dissapointed so far..i cant see how itll yeild squat being this slow,unless you veg for months..hopefully she will turn around..shes got one more strike against her(possibly allready got it from the clone factor)and shes getting tossed into flower and removed(the little voice inside my head keeps saying "told you not to buy fem seeds again")
huckleberry kush tho seems like a keeper..watch,itll be the best plant in the garden,but wont get a fly high..its usually my case..clones like a dream tho!..very uniform plant btw,the 3 i have are identical in every way.
mad scientist cross..clones well,gro


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2014)

..sorry,cursor was stuck..
grows well..bigger plant,keeping up with the rest..hope this one is a winner also..
im not too worried about finding a winner in any of the gear i got,i popped numerous other strains/numerous seeds at the same time as sannies..i just want the $100 bucks or so i spent to at least entertain me for a couple of harvests..if not,ill be severly dissapointed in sannies,and all the riu members that raved about sannies..im sure ill be happy to some degree tho!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2014)

I've had no issues from the 2 SP I sprouted. Germinated easily, vigorous growth, nice structure. They were stretching so much that I topped them both already and stuck those cuts in the cloner ...... beautiful root-mass within 10 days. So far so good.


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2014)

im thinking i just got a bad pheno..im.gonna try to clone again(she doesnt clone well for me,and i have no trouble cloning..usually 64 outta 64 root) and see if i start with a new clone and PAMPER it,maybe something will change..if its this finiky,i probably will get rid of her..i have no room for primadonnas in my room.


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2014)

btw,stow..was you s.p. feminized?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> btw,stow..was you s.p. feminized?


Yes. I don't think they offer a non-fem version??


----------



## Hydroburn (May 21, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on some Sannie's and mailed off my cash today. I kept trying to pay with different online bank transfer services but I couldn't get any to work... and my bank doesn't do international transfers so I had to mail in cash. I haven't heard of anyone successfully doing a bank transfer.

Ordered a pack of sugar punch and chucky's bride with blue santa x c99 freebies... super excited to get these going. Just did 2 runs of extrema, jack, and mad/berry. Have a 3rd run in week 2 bloom and sugar punch is up next.


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2014)

i wanted the blue santa mix but didnt get it..c99 works well with anything!
@stow..the had regs along time ago but the redrop was just fems.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

sugar punch (into flower 5/6)

blood orange* (into flower 5/14)

the two together (*for size comparison as both sprouted on same day)


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sugar punch (into flower 5/6)
> View attachment 3158922View attachment 3158925
> blood orange* (into flower 5/14)
> View attachment 3158923
> ...


ucg, I didn't catch it....how long did you veg that SP for ? And, what size air-pot do you have it in ?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ucg, I didn't catch it....how long did you veg that SP for ? And, what size air-pot do you have it in ?


sorry for the confusion. not very long, about four weeks. my sunshine daydream is 2 feet +/- right now. the sp is maybe 1 foot tall (from top of soil). they are in 2-gallon airpots. i forgot to write down the exact date they sprouted, but i'm guessing the 9th - 11th...somewhere around there.

ETA for clarification: earlier picture shows blood orange and i am referencing ssdd here even though the ssdd wasn't in the earlier picture because the sugar punch & sunshine daydream went to flower same day and i was expecting more stretch from her. comparing her to the blood orange that went in a week later was a mistake, as i should have had her next to the ssdd.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

so for comparison, here is the ssdd compared to the blood orange. no sugar punch comparisons though. next time!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 21, 2014)

ucg...is that air-pot 2 gallon ? or 2 gallon equivalent ? lol


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 21, 2014)

Finally after almost 2 months I got my seeds...Not my original order but rather the second order...I just checked the mailbox, and the package is at the local PO....I just have to go sign for it as I wasn't here when the mailman came by today...

If anyone is thinking of ordering I have two words of advice:

*GET TRACKING !*


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

did anybody else's sugarpunch beans look a lil small and maybe a tad premature (a bit green)? I know he had a batch go bad prior to this one, wondering if he's having problems...
Not complaining, but they look a lil weird. Been soaking for 24 hrs. The mad scientistXjackberry, on the other hand, were huge and normal looking.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im thinking i just got a bad pheno..im.gonna try to clone again(she doesnt clone well for me,and i have no trouble cloning..usually 64 outta 64 root) and see if i start with a new clone and PAMPER it,maybe something will change..if its this finiky,i probably will get rid of her..i have no room for primadonnas in my room.


 I gotcha, I don't mind high maintenance strains, though, as long as they reward me at the end, almost makes it more worthwhile, kinda. But I like a challenge, it's more rewarding when you finally get it all "ironed" out. Depends though.
Small yields, on the other hand, I have little patience for, I don't need large yields, but I have a rule of 125g per plant, quality nug (not lower nugs), per plant. That's why I dumped the grand daddy purple, purple urkle, girl scout cookies, platinum girl scout cookies, sugaree, and the "c99", I put the c99 in parentheses because I think it was an imposter. Good nugs, but like <90g a plant, which is crap for the wattage I use.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> did anybody else's sugarpunch beans look a lil small and maybe a tad premature (a bit green)? I know he had a batch go bad prior to this one, wondering if he's having problems...
> Not complaining, but they look a lil weird. Been soaking for 24 hrs. The mad scientistXjackberry, on the other hand, were huge and normal looking.



I've wondered the same. I'm not having issues with either seed I sprouted (so far), but Sannie actually had two seed runs fail for SP so I was kinda wondering how well the kinks were worked out on this current batch too.

I guess we'll know in a couple months when some grows start wrapping up ......


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i cant say anything till the bud is in the bag,but it(just my couple plants,not saying this to be a fact of this strain)just seems kinda mediocre.perhaps it is just this strain and im comparing it to the monsters i planted at the same time..only time will tell..
> oh..doesnt clone well either..way behind the others i cut at the same time..


I popped 10 seeds each of Sugar Punch and Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia on 3/31. Comparing the two... Sugar Punch has been a pain in the ass and has taken a lot more time and attention. Two of the Sugar Punch I practically had to beg to stay alive at one point. They made it through but are kinda scrawny. Out of the 10 seeds 8 germinated. Out of the 8, I have 5 that look healthy, robust and look like they should be able to yield to their full potential ("keepers"). So really out of 10 seeds I ended up with 5 that I would consider "keepers". Anesthesia on the other hand went 9 for 10 on germination with 8 "keepers". I also ended up with 3 "triple tops", one of the "triple tops" is a midget though... Anesthesia has also been very easy to care for, and with the exception of a deformed twin, it hasn't really required any more attention than any other strain I have dealt with. With the exception of the midget, they are all very vigorous and hearty.

About a week later I popped 10 each of Eskobar's Candy Kush and Bomb Seeds, Cherry Bomb. I went 10/10 on Candy Kush with 9 and possibly 10 keepers. A very impressive strain so far. For Cherry Bomb I went 8/10 on germination with 7 possibly 8 keepers. Both strains have been very easy to deal with to this point.

So Sugar Punch appears to be the weakest player in my veg room at this time. I am going to hold back the heartiest and mother her, so we shall see. It may be that there are just a lot of week genetics in the strain and you need to pop a lot of seed to find a good mother and go from there. But coming from seed, not the most impressive strain from my experience...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I really think I have some kind of marijuana-strain-ADD, I can't stop looking for the "holy grail".


Me too...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I gotcha, I don't mind high maintenance strains, though, as long as they reward me at the end, almost makes it more worthwhile, kinda. But I like a challenge, it's more rewarding when you finally get it all "ironed" out. Depends though.
> Small yields, on the other hand, I have little patience for, I don't need large yields, but I have a rule of 125g per plant, quality nug (not lower nugs), per plant. That's why I dumped the grand daddy purple, purple urkle, girl scout cookies, platinum girl scout cookies, sugaree, and the "c99", I put the c99 in parentheses because I think it was an imposter. Good nugs, but like <90g a plant, which is crap for the wattage I use.


So what are your keeper strains?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I popped 10 seeds each of Sugar Punch and Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia on 3/31. Comparing the two... Sugar Punch has been a pain in the ass and has taken a lot more time and attention. Two of the Sugar Punch I practically had to beg to stay alive at one point. They made it through but are kinda scrawny. Out of the 10 seeds 8 germinated. Out of the 8, I have 5 that look healthy, robust and look like they should be able to yield to their full potential ("keepers"). So really out of 10 seeds I ended up with 5 that I would consider "keepers". Anesthesia on the other hand went 9 for 10 on germination with 8 "keepers" (3 of them "triple tops"). One of the "triple tops" is a midget though... Anesthesia has also been very easy to care for, and with the exception of a deformed twin, it hasn't really required any more attention than any other strain I have dealt with. With the exception of the midget, they are all very vigorous and hearty.
> 
> About a week later I popped 10 each of Eskobar's Candy Kush and Bomb Seeds, Cherry Bomb. I went 10/10 on Candy Kush with 9 and possibly 10 keepers. A very impressive strain so far. For Cherry Bomb I went 8/10 on germination with 7 keepers. Both strains have been very easy to deal with to this point.
> 
> So Sugar Punch appears to be the weakest player in my veg room at this time. I am going to hold back the heartiest and mother her, so we shall see. It may be that there are just a lot of week genetics in the strain and you need to pop a lot of seed to find a good mother and go from there. But coming from seed, not the most impressive strain from my experience...


 thank you Keizer, I appreciate this information greatly, I feel I'm up for the challenge, def thought the beans looked a lil weird, but if they germinate, i'll be happy. I'm very curious about your other strains. The anesthesia and the candy kush, especially.
It does suck to hear that the SP is a lil weak, (out of ten fem seeds only 5 good prospects?) especially when it's being grown by people that know what they are doing, which you seem to. Curiosity always gets the better of me, and i'd regret not trying the SP so in that regard it's worth it. Although, different topic, the genes in the madscientistXjackberry got my drooling a lil. Saw a nice smoke report on the jackberry...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> So what are your keeper strains?


right now my keepers are a great Jack herer, a nice pheno of the grapegod, and a blue dream. My goal is to get six keeper strains. I'm tryin some new strains out via clones (cheesequake, agent orange, grand AK)
and I popped a couple freebies a couple months ago, the strawberry blue, shark (cbd), kali (cbd), fruity chronic juice.
and of course the beans I just soaked, 5 SPs and two jackberryXmad scientist.
This year i'm interrupting my perpetual harvests for some new genetics
oh yeah, and I forgot i'm flowering a blue-cheese clone I got too


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 22, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> Pulled the trigger on some Sannie's and mailed off my cash today. I kept trying to pay with different online bank transfer services but I couldn't get any to work... and my bank doesn't do international transfers so I had to mail in cash. I haven't heard of anyone successfully doing a bank transfer.
> 
> Ordered a pack of sugar punch and chucky's bride with blue santa x c99 freebies... super excited to get these going. Just did 2 runs of extrema, jack, and mad/berry. Have a 3rd run in week 2 bloom and sugar punch is up next.


I haven't heard of a recent successful bank transfer either. I am pretty sure that cash is the only way to go.

I would be very interested in hearing about your experience with Extrema in particular, but the others as well. Do you have any pics???


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sugar punch (into flower 5/6)
> View attachment 3158922View attachment 3158925
> blood orange* (into flower 5/14)
> View attachment 3158923
> ...


Did you pop one or two beans to get your Sugar Punch? And what happened with the "separations" that you did?

Your Bodhi gear looks great. I want to hear how your SSDD and Blood Orange do. SSDD is all the buzz and I am very curious about Blood Orange. I still have White Lotus on deck, but it will be a while till I get to them.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I gotcha, I don't mind high maintenance strain...?s, though, as long as they reward me at the end, almost makes it more worthwhile, kinda. But I like a challenge, it's more rewarding when you finally get it all "ironed" out. Depends though.
> Small yields, on the other hand, I have little patience for, I don't need large yields, but I have a rule of 125g per plant, quality nug (not lower nugs), per plant. That's why I dumped the grand daddy purple, purple urkle, girl scout cookies, platinum girl scout cookies, sugaree, and the "c99", I put the c99 in parentheses because I think it was an imposter. Good nugs, but like <90g a plant, which is crap for the wattage I use.


my rule is 6oz a week per 600..usually pull more,but ive been doing multi strain runs cause im a fucking pot snob..normally its 8oz or so


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

i also run small to medium size plants,8 to 15 at a time due to 7ft ceilings..the center of the room is devoted to my long sativa girls


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i also run small to medium size plants,8 to 15 at a time due to 7ft ceilings..the center of the room is devoted to my long sativa girls


 Which sativas are you running? I have suuuch a soft spot for good sativas. It's funny, when I was in my 20's I liked couchlock, paralyzing, indica highs. Now i'm completely the opposite, I LOVE the sativas' high, so much more. I've been tempted to get some good sativa genes to breed with (Nevilles haze, sannie jack, Dr grinspoon, amnesia haze) but I keep getting interrupted by my own ADD...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my rule is 6oz a week per 600..usually pull more,but ive been doing multi strain runs cause im a fucking pot snob..normally its 8oz or so


that mean you pull 36oz a harvest? (6oz X 6weeks) that's damn good. For one 600w!? I run two 600w (one mh/one hps) nine plants and I get about a good solid KG of top-plant nugs, (similar yields to yours but i have an extra 600) i could get more if I had just two HPS, but I love the difference the MH brings. I could get better yields, but I HATE crowding plants. And, I admit, the last like, I don't know, 10 harvests, I've had mites in some regard.....fuckin redwoods... right now I have BOTH the two-spotted AND the friggin red mites.
I'm about to close my auto shop down for three days and seal up both rooms, bomb the rooms with a hydrogen bomb, and dip all my plants in hydrochloric acid...
damn good numbers from a single 600w. Impressive. When I run a single 600 I probably get around 3-4 hundred grams.
Can't wait to get back to my normal setup, which is 2 600w hps, and one 600 mh together


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

haha..nah dude,i have 4 600w in a square11ft ft 11ft room..i run in rotation,every week put in 8 or 12(as many as 20 depending on how froggy i am)and pull out just as many..i throw in a few here and there if they get ready earlier just for fun...


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

i said 11x11..i think its 10x9ish..i forget..lol..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i said 11x11..i think its 10x9ish..i forget..lol..


 damn, that's some serious lumens you're putting out.
Ever try using some MH bulbs in there? If you aren't worried about a TINY bit of yield-loss, you should give it a shot. Makes a totally different smoke.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

this is some of next weeks swap out..i cant find pics of my flower room..ill find one shortly..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> haha..nah dude,i have 4 600w in a square11ft ft 11ft room..i run in rotation,every week put in 8 or 12(as many as 20 depending on how froggy i am)and pull out just as many..i throw in a few here and there if they get ready earlier just for fun...


 now THATS a true perpetual harvest! Do you ever stop trimming though? I need some time in between for sure. Hate trimming..... Least favorite part of growing. In fact I have two whole plants that have been hanging for like 45 days because i'm lazy....well, that, and they disappointed me in their production (sugaree and platinum girl scout cookies) It sounds ridiculous but I really need to just give a bunch of herb away, i'm outta jars...


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

i alternate bulbs


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

and pay trimmers.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> this is some of next weeks swap out..i cant find pics of my flower room..ill find one shortly..
> View attachment 3159632


 ah hah, I see me some sativas in there! That's a full room! how do you navigate through there?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> and pay trimmers.


AMEN to that! I need to find me some good trimmers, i'm so particular though. Perhaps i'm a bit anal retentive....
Plus i'm so stuck in the 1990s that i'm still paranoid to show people what I got going on.
didn't even post pics of my own herb, until just this year.
old habits die hard.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

whats the front row all the way to the left?
Looks like a nice one. Gotta love those long sativa fingers


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

the few leaves in the corner is stelka blue(sat dom blue dream cut only)..if ur talking about the plant,thats my blue hawaiian..heres a little
less than a quarter my flower room..got tired of looking for ariel photos..i only have a few people know what i do,and they are involved also..and trim


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 22, 2014)

probably the blue Hawaiian i'm seeing. I love seeing a grower that likes the sativas, it's kinda sad when people get all caught up in just the yields and flowering times.
ANYTHING with blue dream genes in it, is a keeper in my opinion. Looks damn good. Got any nug pics of those two?


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

i can go to another site and retrieve them..or you can browse the "we do grow" section in hallucinatory substances thread..i have dozens of pics..


----------



## undercovergrow (May 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ucg...is that air-pot 2 gallon ? or 2 gallon equivalent ? lol


checked my notes-good eye! they are 1-gallon airpots (equivalent to .8 gallons) plus i verified this by checking the color of the bottom base. the 2-gallon are equivalent to 1.2 gallons of medium. running an experiment right now so everything i run first is purposefully starting out smaller, and then i'm going to see how things improve on each successive run. there isn't much difference between the amount of medium in the two--must have been why i still decided on running with the 1-gallon...not sure,  however, root-bound plants are not issues in these pots, feeding can be tricky though.


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2014)

this blue hawaiian is mine..so far so good..selecting the best,hoping for a good female to show soon..


----------



## undercovergrow (May 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Did you pop one or two beans to get your Sugar Punch? And what happened with the "separations" that you did?
> 
> Your Bodhi gear looks great. I want to hear how your SSDD and Blood Orange do. SSDD is all the buzz and I am very curious about Blood Orange. I still have White Lotus on deck, but it will be a while till I get to them.


took me two tries for the one girl i've got right now. my notes say maybe three...i can't tell unless i really go count them. and i will, just not tonight. because--

the separation went well, but then another bean popped up in the one i had pulled out...so the one that survived is currently a ? and i'll only know what it is if it makes it to harvest and can be smoked. 

thanks. they are both small but healthy and that makes me happy. the sunshine daydream is really running like i hoped she would-exactly the height i wanted her at right now. and i really like her structure and how she looks she's going to grow for me--perfect for my small space. will definitely report back on both. (plus the blueberry hill and blue tara!)


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> checked my notes-good eye! they are 1-gallon airpots (equivalent to .8 gallons) plus i verified this by checking the color of the bottom base. the 2-gallon are equivalent to 1.2 gallons of medium. running an experiment right now so everything i run first is purposefully starting out smaller, and then i'm going to see how things improve on each successive run. there isn't much difference between the amount of medium in the two--must have been why i still decided on running with the 1-gallon...not sure,  however, root-bound plants are not issues in these pots, feeding can be tricky though.


I've always heard bigger roots = bigger yields....my current grow I'm using the 5 gall. Eqv. and the plant looks like she is going to yield nicely....top cola got so heavy I needed to support it from falling over....I just got in two 7 gall. Eqv. Air-pots for my next grow....can't wait to see how the plants perform in them.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 23, 2014)

Picked up my seeds at the PO yesterday....

Sannie tossed in an extra pack (for being a member on another forum).....

That pack was Silverfields x Boudica


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Picked up my seeds at the PO yesterday....
> 
> Sannie tossed in an extra pack (for being a member on another forum).....
> 
> That pack was Silverfields x Boudica


congratulations on getting your pack finally!


----------



## CannaCole (May 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I've always heard bigger roots = bigger yields....my current grow I'm using the 5 gall. Eqv. and the plant looks like she is going to yield nicely....top cola got so heavy I needed to support it from falling over....I just got in two 7 gall. Eqv. Air-pots for my next grow....can't wait to see how the plants perform in them.


These 4 beauties are in 3 gal equivalent airpots. Hoping 3-4 zips per plant.

I was running 3 gal hydro buckets and was getting roughly 3 per plant.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Picked up my seeds at the PO yesterday....
> 
> Sannie tossed in an extra pack (for being a member on another forum).....
> 
> That pack was Silverfields x Boudica


 NICE, silver fields and boudica?! Now THATS'S a freebie I want! damnit, maybe I should make a small order.... Sannie's freebies are awesome. I have a serious problem...
----UPDATE----
incase anyones curious, my runty looking small greenish SP beans, three out of five have germed, (took approx. 36 hrs) one of the two remaining looks like it wants to I was in a hurry, Didn't check the madscientistXjackberry beans, but I suspect they both popped, they looked big and healthy.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> congratulations on getting your pack finally!


Thanks UCG !


CannaCole said:


> These 4 beauties are in 3 gal equivalent airpots. Hoping 3-4 zips per plant.
> View attachment 3160081
> I was running 3 gal hydro buckets and was getting roughly 3 per plant.


Is there any noticeable difference in growth when looking at the plants ?



greasemonkeymann said:


> NICE, silver fields and boudica?! Now THATS'S a freebie I want! damnit, maybe I should make a small order.... Sannie's freebies are awesome. I have a serious problem...
> ----UPDATE----
> incase anyones curious, my runty looking small greenish SP beans, three out of five have germed, (took approx. 36 hrs) one of the two remaining looks like it wants to I was in a hurry, Didn't check the madscientistXjackberry beans, but I suspect they both popped, they looked big and healthy.


What's the deal with SFxB ? I don't even see it on his site anywhere - either as a freebee or as a regular seed for sale ? Good genetics ? What is it ? Sativa/Indica ?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Thanks UCG !
> 
> 
> Is there any noticeable difference in growth when looking at the plants ?
> ...


I only know them from lurking on his site (all the time waiting for new strains) , the silverfields is a great sativa mix (killing fieldsXsuper silver haze, and the boudica is an eskobar project, exodus cheeseXsanta maria planck X C99. I don't know what process eskobar had for the boudica, but considering it's his final product I can only assume it's pretty impressive. I'm fairly certain it's primarily a sativa hybrid. Course ya never know with new phenos.
You are right though, I never saw that cross offered as a freebie, maybe it was a small production or an "accident" type of thing. I want it though...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 23, 2014)

silverfields is on my sannie list, but we've talked about me and my problems before.....
pretty sure I need a 12 step program....
could be worse, I guess, there are many worse things to be addicted to other than growing great herb.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> silverfields is on my sannie list, but we've talked about me and my problems before.....
> pretty sure I need a 12 step program....
> could be worse, I guess, there are many worse things to be addicted to other than growing great herb.


i've got a silverfields about three weeks away from being finished...if she makes it that long! i learned a lot from her, needs more food than i was giving her and she is suffering from a major deficiency that happened like overnight for me (more like it was there and this newb missed it for a long time). no more fan leaves because they all started yellowing (not a N deficiency) and then got super crunchy and then fell off. even through all this, her buds still look good. she stretched on me a bit more than i was wanting, so she has a lot of popcorn buds. 
spaaacecowboy, i'll give ya' a smoke report if she makes it


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> These 4 beauties are in 3 gal equivalent airpots. Hoping 3-4 zips per plant.
> View attachment 3160081
> I was running 3 gal hydro buckets and was getting roughly 3 per plant.


wow-that's what my goal is when i figure out what i want to grow. i have 5-gallon (two of them) equivalent airpots waiting for the day. i also have some 3-gallon too...so maybe when i figure out what i want to grow big, i'll run two, one each in a 3- and a 5-gallon airpot. those are beautiful! looks yummy!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got a silverfields about three weeks away from being finished...if she makes it that long! i learned a lot from her, needs more food than i was giving her and she is suffering from a major deficiency that happened like overnight for me (more like it was there and this newb missed it for a long time). no more fan leaves because they all started yellowing (not a N deficiency) and then got super crunchy and then fell off. even through all this, her buds still look good. she stretched on me a bit more than i was wanting, so she has a lot of popcorn buds.
> spaaacecowboy, i'll give ya' a smoke report if she makes it


 did you figure out what the problem was? ALL of the fan leaves dropped?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

yep, here she is in all her sadness:
 

she started out great. veg no problem. the first two weeks of flower no problem. and then, leaves started showing a lot of spots that were yellow/rusty maybe? and then the leaves rapidly started dying off and you can see what's left. even the lesser leaves have started dying off too. early research to diagnose her problem made me think it was a phosphorous deficiency and i tried to resolve it but too late.

ETA: obviously  i never did figure out what was wrong.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

i found a picture of her that was from not even a week ago--she still had a few leaves


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i found a picture of her that was from not even a week ago--she still had a few leavesk
> View attachment 3160440


 Buds still look good....roughly how big is that thing ? Pop can size, etc...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 25, 2014)

spaacecowboy, i wouldn't be using a pop can to measure cola size for sure!! i wish!  in fact, due to it being on the smaller size, we'll just not talk about it... instead,  let's talk about...

my first run was in 3-gallon airpots, and i'm definitely seeing a difference in amount of fruit versus the smaller pots. i knew i was going to like this though...i so wish i had done these in a 5-gallon! the 1-gallon and the 2-gallon airpots are easier for me to lift than these were...i sure do wish i had some more of this smoke left:
 second picture shows two from seed on right with two clones on left. also ran three clones in 1-gallon airpots. it was GOOD! i am still kicking myself for not keeping a clone as a mother. because i'm reminiscing about the long-gone smoke, here is a few more pictures:


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 25, 2014)

Sativa dominants like silverfields are much easier to grow in organic mixes. Excessive P can lock out N. I wouldn't even attempt to grow a pure sativa in a non organic setup, hybrids are still quite challenging in their own right.

SF is an excellent cross though, I found some really good plants in mine. Hard to choose which I'm going to keep.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 25, 2014)

Those buds look nice ucg...... Very Trichomitic !!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 25, 2014)

thanks! that was an unknown "sour kush" bag that i found two beans in. it was very, very good.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 25, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sativa dominants like silverfields are much easier to grow in organic mixes. Excessive P can lock out N. I wouldn't even attempt to grow a pure sativa in a non organic setup, hybrids are still quite challenging in their own right.
> 
> SF is an excellent cross though, I found some really good plants in mine. Hard to choose which I'm going to keep.


i'm in soil, using earth juice products, and i'm still having problems. i plan on running silverfields again (if i like it, of course) in a 2-gallon instead as i'm sure that will help. i'm feeding on the light side of things, what's your feeding schedule like with them?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 25, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Those buds look nice ucg...... Very Trichomitic !!


Agreed. That's when you know you're getting good at this.... even your disappointing runs produce nice bud!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm in soil, using earth juice products, and i'm still having problems. i plan on running silverfields again (if i like it, of course) in a 2-gallon instead as i'm sure that will help. i'm feeding on the light side of things, what's your feeding schedule like with them?


I just add water. I'm running RLOS mix. It's what sannie uses as well (RLOS, I don't use his exact mix). You definitely want to increase your pot size. 2 gallons isn't a lot of space for a sativa dominant that flowers 12ish weeks.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm in soil, using earth juice products, and i'm still having problems. i plan on running silverfields again (if i like it, of course) in a 2-gallon instead as i'm sure that will help. i'm feeding on the light side of things, what's your feeding schedule like with them?


UCG, you need to upgrade container size. There's a minimum sized container that will support a microbial colony. 5 gallons and up is kind of considered the standard. IMO, it's much more difficult to pull off an organic crop in a small container. If you were to move to a 5+ gallon your ph would be buffered much better.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> UCG, you need to upgrade container size. There's a minimum sized container that will support a microbial colony. 5 gallons and up is kind of considered the standard. IMO, it's much more difficult to pull off an organic crop in a small container. If you were to move to a 5+ gallon your ph would be buffered much better.


Yeah, the bigger the better with organics. You can do fine with smaller containers but you need to be really diligent watering and you're not going to finish many longer flowering strains in them.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 25, 2014)

that's probably why i had such a better grow my first round with the sour kush, but i'm just trying to run a bunch of smaller ones to figure out what i want to grow. i'm not sure what to do. hopefully it won't ruin it so much so that i can't tell if i like it. thanks, probably should rethink my plans...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 25, 2014)

You'll be able to tell still I'm sure 

If you like it somewhat the first time and it's not dialed, you'll probably like it a hell of a lot more the second. Once it's dialed chances are you'll love it.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 25, 2014)

thanks, OGE, it sounds like it is tasty!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 25, 2014)

It's really good.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 26, 2014)

How long did it take you guys that mailed in cash from the United Sates for Sannie to get your payment?

Mailed mine in last Friday and no update yet.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 26, 2014)

the few i have done have taken anywhere from 7-10 days for him to receive it. he has shipped all the orders within 24 hours and it takes about 8 days for me to receive my orders usually but it has taken up to two weeks too. i would imagine with the long holiday weekend, you could expect him to receive it by this thursday or friday. 
what did you order? good luck with it!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 26, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> How long did it take you guys that mailed in cash from the United Sates for Sannie to get your payment?
> 
> Mailed mine in last Friday and no update yet.


He should be updating your order anytime now...I bet your seeds will be shipped out in the next few days.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 26, 2014)

Thanks...

sugar punch
chucky's bride
blue santa x c99 freebies


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

so the clones of the s.p. were weak,i tossed em,taking more sunday..heres the 2 s.p.


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

the huckleberry kush clones well! getting a few established and flowering a few out starting in a week.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 26, 2014)

The one on the left looks a lot like my best phenotype that I lost did.

There's a fair bit of variability in these beans, but all should yield nice smoke.

Most phenotypes were pretty stretchy, beware.

If you find one with really OG like structure (doesn't look like you did, but you have more seeds!) - mine flowered super fast, much faster than the others and was still really awesome. Not too heavy a yielder though. My best phenotype yielded quite well though.


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)

forgot to take a pic of the mad scientist cross..its clone also was weak..i remember this last summer,i need to move the cloner in front of the a.c...some how tho,all 30 potroast clones were healthy with beards..i think i may have some opera singers in the room...lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> that's probably why i had such a better grow my first round with the sour kush, but i'm just trying to run a bunch of smaller ones to figure out what i want to grow. i'm not sure what to do. hopefully it won't ruin it so much so that i can't tell if i like it. thanks, probably should rethink my plans...


 I think you'll be fine, for testing to see if the strains are "keepers" or not, I've found that soil/container size isn't crucial, if the genes are there, you'll see it, but yields suffer badly, and you need to be careful with feeding, because of the container's size it's easier to have issues. That being said, i'm flowering 8 different varieties, in less than optimal containers, but as long as they are somewhat freshly transplanted (not rootbound prior to switching 12/12) then you'll be able to tell what the special strains are.
Oh, and to update, in case anyone wonders, out of my five small, somewhat greenish SP seeds, four germinated, three within 36 hrs, and the last one took three days. Both mad scientistXJackberry seeds germed in 30hrs.
I'll be doing an abbreviated version of a grow journal, very abbreviated. Also of the strawberry blue, fruity chronic juice, kali (cbd), shark(cbd), agent orange, cheesequake, and grand AK.
I say abbreviated meaning probably 5-6 pics a strain, and a somewhat short description of it's growing tendencies.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 27, 2014)

Sannie will probably send you more seeds if you tell him you had some issues with germination and that the seeds looked a little premature.


----------



## Hydroburn (May 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> forgot to take a pic of the mad scientist cross..its clone also was weak..i remember this last summer,i need to move the cloner in front of the a.c...some how tho,all 30 potroast clones were healthy with beards..i think i may have some opera singers in the room...lol


My mad/berry clone sat in veg for like a month not really growing much... it stretched up and filled out during 12/12 flip though. My extrema pheno is kinda hard to clone too.


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

they cloned but just were weak..not really worth itvand now i have many more clone sites on the mothers..my aero cloner allways works,just not as well with some strains.some have a few roots in a ten day period,while others cut at the same time look like zz top!lol..ill take more sunday,not much room in
the flower room if i were to make space in the veg anyways..wich is a good thing!


----------



## jrainman (May 27, 2014)

the one in the middle is a beast ,and I am having trouble keeping it fed as also the clones I took from her ,she has a faint sweet smell to her

the one on the left is doing well have her dialed in pretty good, she has a nice sweet smell.

the one to the far right is also a easy grow , the fan leaf is the broadest and the smell is the sweetest of all.

So as of now the one on the far right is my keeper , if any would care to give me some insight on these 3 the comments would be welcomed..........


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

id keep the middle..might take an extra bit to mature,bug youre gonna get alot of sticky buds...alot.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 27, 2014)

jrainman said:


> View attachment 3163949
> 
> the one in the middle is a beast ,and I am having trouble keeping it fed as also the clones I took from her ,she has a faint sweet smell to her
> 
> ...


You can't possibly know which is a keeper yet. The one in the middle is probably a SSH dominant phenotype. That SSH is amazing. It's also hard to grow. And you shouldn't use chemical nutrients growing sativas unless you want to have massive headaches and spend a lot of time trying to find the right mix. If you're picking based on ease of growth you're almost definitely going to end up picking lesser phenotypes at some point, even if you choose correctly this time (which based on my experience I think you're off on this...)....

That plant in the middle is gonna be fading from lockout soon enough. I can see the signs already. 

Depends on the effects you want too though of course.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 28, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sannie will probably send you more seeds if you tell him you had some issues with germination and that the seeds looked a little premature.


 yeah, but I think out of five I got four germinated, that's 80% success on a small scale, Sannies did me right by sending an extra freebie, so i'm good, if I don't get anything great from the four SPs then the strain isn't good anyways, but I think i'll be fine. we'll see around mid September or so


----------



## rory420420 (May 28, 2014)

you said you got 2 jb x ms? think everone did..2 might be the standard..i got 2...either way youre do ok


----------



## jrainman (May 28, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You can't possibly know which is a keeper yet. The one in the middle is probably a SSH dominant phenotype. That SSH is amazing. It's also hard to grow. And you shouldn't use chemical nutrients growing sativas unless you want to have massive headaches and spend a lot of time trying to find the right mix. If you're picking based on ease of growth you're almost definitely going to end up picking lesser phenotypes at some point, even if you choose correctly this time (which based on my experience I think you're off on this...)....
> 
> That plant in the middle is gonna be fading from lockout soon enough. I can see the signs already.
> 
> Depends on the effects you want too though of course.


 I understand what you are saying, but I am growing these in my organic recipe ( soil ) where did I even mention chemical nutrients are being fed , teas and top dressings are being used as a supplement but nothing out of a store bought bottle , but you did answer the question on the SSH phenol type , that is a hard Sativa to grow . witch was very helpful.

I also commented about my feelings on a keeper as of this moment , it was not based on ease of growing it was based on the fact that its Smell was irresistible compared to the other 2 , I do agree that many more weeks are needed before a attempt on the chosen one is made.

thank you for your encouragement though . and your experience with tell tale signs of nutrient Lockout that must have been hard for you to deal with in your growing.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 1, 2014)

Sure is quiet around here. 

Selected a mom and moved the rest to flower... Pics soon.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2014)

i didnt get to clone mine again,yesterday...looking good but still small as shit!..will clone next sunday..if i get weak clones again..im done with it..the huckleberrykush is booming on the other hand,and the jack berry mad scientist is coming up nicely after a moment of slower growth..will clone that also...i leave you with two pics of blue hawaiian(blueberry pheno i tossed) 2 weeks into flower..and a garden shot.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i didnt get to clone mine again,yesterday...looking good but still small as shit!..will clone next sunday..if i get weak clones again..im done with it..the huckleberrykush is booming on the other hand,and the jack berry mad scientist is coming up nicely after a moment of slower growth..will clone that also...i leave you with two pics of blue hawaiian(blueberry pheno i tossed) 2 weeks into flower..and a garden shot.View attachment 3168802View attachment 3168803 View attachment 3168804


that's some good sparkliness going on there. Especially at that age, you have probably, what, maybe another 40 days or so?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2014)

wait, nevermind, that's not the SP.
or is it? which is the second pic?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you said you got 2 jb x ms? think everone did..2 might be the standard..i got 2...either way youre do ok


 damnit, and i was feeling special.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

I was really hoping to see some more pics of this famous sugar punch, I wanna drink it up.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2014)

thats the blue hawaiian i didnt keep..ill take pics of the s.p. next week before i clone em..not much to see,just knee high plants in veg..btw,im not seeing much of a difference/good reason to use them, on a smartpot comparison..not saying they arent a good product,but i doubt ill he using them in my garden..


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 8, 2014)

thought i had a security breach...in fact, i might still, not sure. anywho...

i know this is a sannie's sugar punch thread, but just as an aside: i am so disappointed in the jilly bean i just harvested! the high is lacking, so that's the major disappointment, and the taste--a definite bit of 'pine' on the exhale. anyone want the last four remaining beans?  i've got a clone that will be done in a week, and i have been wrestling with just removing her to put someone else in.

my sugar punch, to get back on track, is doing okay. i'll get a picture posted here in a bit but she is still a runt. and i think i might have overfed her just a bit as i am running a few others that require more feedings...but she looks like she will at least give me a good idea on whether i like the smoke she produces--it won't be a lot though since she is so small. if i do run sugar punch again, i'll be vegging for a lot longer.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thought i had a security breach...in fact, i might still, not sure. anywho...
> 
> i know this is a sannie's sugar punch thread, but just as an aside: i am so disappointed in the jilly bean i just harvested! the high is lacking, so that's the major disappointment, and the taste--a definite bit of 'pine' on the exhale. anyone want the last four remaining beans?  i've got a clone that will be done in a week, and i have been wrestling with just removing her to put someone else in.
> 
> my sugar punch, to get back on track, is doing okay. i'll get a picture posted here in a bit but she is still a runt. and i think i might have overfed her just a bit as i am running a few others that require more feedings...but she looks like she will at least give me a good idea on whether i like the smoke she produces--it won't be a lot though since she is so small. if i do run sugar punch again, i'll be vegging for a lot longer.


Definitely run it again from clone before deciding. I've had some strains that look like all together different genetics when grown from clone compared to the first time from seed


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Definitely run it again from clone before deciding. I've had some strains that look like all together different genetics when grown from clone compared to the first time from seed


i'll let the clone of her finish, and 'maybe' run it again just to be sure.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Definitely run it again from clone before deciding. I've had some strains that look like all together different genetics when grown from clone compared to the first time from seed


Sometimes if you give them a rough start cloning can ease their pain. I had a gsc that was only like 10 inches tall and I cloned her up and made sure to not feed her until she started to yellow and the clone was way healthier and stronger. The beginning of life is the most crucial imo.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 8, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Sometimes if you give them a rough start cloning can ease their pain. I had a gsc that was only like 10 inches tall and I cloned her up and made sure to not feed her until she started to yellow and the clone was way healthier and stronger. The beginning of life is the most crucial imo.


good point. still in learning mode, so definitely could have stressed her in the beginning. i still have an idea of how she tastes, and i don't like that pine taste on the exhale, even if it is barely there.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> good point. still in learning mode, so definitely could have stressed her in the beginning. i still have an idea of how she tastes, and i don't like that pine taste on the exhale, even if it is barely there.


Yup, I can understand. You are not looking for piney and that just isn't your biz. I like XJ-13 it has that smell that I just can't explain and the flavor I love. But others don't find it as amazing as I do. That is the amazing thing about cannabis is that you can actually have a bunch of people in the same room and only a few would agree as to what their favorite is.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

my buddy had some jilly bean oil,iwasnt impressed when i compared it with reviews..
going to clone in a bit,will post pics later..


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i am so disappointed in the jilly bean i just harvested! the high is lacking, so that's the major disappointment, and the taste--a definite bit of 'pine' on the exhale.


I definitely wouldn't write it off so soon. You just harvested and it hasn't had a chance to cure. I would let it cure for a couple months before you make you final judgement. I have no experience with Jilly Bean, but some strains really do need a good amount of time in the jar before the high develops.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 8, 2014)

sugarpunch update..this strain vegs way to slow..i have plants that were sprouted a week or two after the s.p. and theyve caught up!..healthy,but not vigorous..took 4 clones off the 2 plants,and 8 clones each of the huckleberry kush #2 and #3..#1 was a male..moved cloner in front of a.c.,spitshined it(even the emitters)..hoping for some good clones this time..heres some shots of the 2 s.p.(notice size and compare smartpots..not worth it imo),and a comparison of the s.p. vs the h.k..i hope the clones jump off! im kinda dissapointed so far


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 9, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I definitely wouldn't write it off so soon. You just harvested and it hasn't had a chance to cure. I would let it cure for a couple months before you make you final judgement. I have no experience with Jilly Bean, but some strains really do need a good amount of time in the jar before the high develops.


 you think so?
I'm not arguing, but in my experience, usually the high doesn't get stronger after curing, just the taste and smoothness, if it's dry you'll have a good idea on it's potency.
my opinion anyways...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3174601 View attachment 3174602 View attachment 3174604 sugarpunch update..this strain vegs way to slow..i have plants that were sprouted a week or two after the s.p. and theyve caught up!..healthy,but not vigorous..took 4 clones off the 2 plants,and 8 clones each of the huckleberry kush #2 and #3..#1 was a male..moved cloner in front of a.c.,spitshined it(even the emitters)..hoping for some good clones this time..heres some shots of the 2 s.p.(notice size and compare smartpots..not worth it imo),and a comparison of the s.p. vs the h.k..i hope the clones jump off! im kinda dissapointed so far


 that's weird, I've seen many, many, strains that flower at different rates, but really haven't seen a lot of discrepency on vegging rates. Mine are about 10 cm high. just started third set of leaves, gonna pinch those off.
Maybe they need something extra....they don't look like they have any deficiency though.
Thanks for the update, Rory
I'd save your disappointment until after the flowering times though, I've seen some "runty" plants produce phenomenal herb!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3174601 View attachment 3174602 View attachment 3174604 sugarpunch update..this strain vegs way to slow..i have plants that were sprouted a week or two after the s.p. and theyve caught up!..healthy,but not vigorous..took 4 clones off the 2 plants,and 8 clones each of the huckleberry kush #2 and #3..#1 was a male..moved cloner in front of a.c.,spitshined it(even the emitters)..hoping for some good clones this time..heres some shots of the 2 s.p.(notice size and compare smartpots..not worth it imo),and a comparison of the s.p. vs the h.k..i hope the clones jump off! im kinda dissapointed so far


You're overfeeding the SP. I can assume you're using GH/DynaGrow or something similar? They do not like a lot of nitrogen.

It will only get worse as you go into flower. Overfeeding will slow growth a lot. I highly recommend organic mix for this strain as it is fairly finicky.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my buddy had some jilly bean oil,iwasnt impressed when i compared it with reviews..
> going to clone in a bit,will post pics later..


I haven't had Jilly, but I have had some truly awful Agent Orange. I think they are related.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 9, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you think so?
> I'm not arguing, but in my experience, usually the high doesn't get stronger after curing, just the taste and smoothness, if it's dry you'll have a good idea on it's potency.
> my opinion anyways...


I've noticed pronounced differences in highs after longer curing with certain strains. It's especially true for land race sativas, the psychoactive sativa properties become much louder with time. A quote taken from Bodhi's Nepali Watermelon Hashplant breeder description, "remember landrace sativas need a good long cure to bring out their magic." If you're growing mostly indica dominant hybrids you might not notice as much of a pronounced difference in the high after a long cure.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 9, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I've noticed pronounced differences in highs after longer curing with certain strains. It's especially true for land race sativas, the psychoactive sativa properties become much louder with time. A quote taken from Bodhi's Nepali Watermelon Hashplant breeder description, "remember landrace sativas need a good long cure to bring out their magic." If you're growing mostly indica dominant hybrids you might not notice as much of a pronounced difference in the high after a long cure.


 Well alright then, I stand corrected.
I've never grown a landrace sativa though, well, not on purpose anyways. Good information though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 9, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you think so?
> I'm not arguing, but in my experience, usually the high doesn't get stronger after curing, just the taste and smoothness, if it's dry you'll have a good idea on it's potency.
> my opinion anyways...



I would have stood beside you on this one about a month ago, but gabe is correct. I grew a strain called "Zazen". Nevilles Haze cross, mostly Sativa. I puffed on it shortly after it was dry, and it was good, but not great. Jarred it up and kinda forgot about it. About a month later a member here asked me about it, which prompted me to pull some out and give it another try. Holy shit! It went from pretty good potency to setting my hair on fire. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 9, 2014)

I have similar experience with sativa dominants. Although I really like some of them fresh off the vine, SP being one of them - as it's a little more racy.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would have stood beside you on this one about a month ago, but gabe is correct. I grew a strain called "Zazen". Nevilles Haze cross, mostly Sativa. I puffed on it shortly after it was dry, and it was good, but not great. Jarred it up and kinda forgot about it. About a month later a member here asked me about it, which prompted me to pull some out and give it another try. Holy shit! It went from pretty good potency to setting my hair on fire. I couldn't believe it.


 ahh, see? this is great information, I don't want to sound like a "know-it-all" but it has been a while since I learned something new regarding growing herb.
Very nice!
I haven't done a lot of really sativa heavy strains, I prefer a good hybrid, but I have been REALLY curious about the dr. grinspoon, amnesia haze (hybrid) and Neville's haze.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder if it's something to do about the relatively high amounts of thcv, in sativas?
maybe it isn't completely psychoactive immediately....?
hmmmm I love new information!
anybody have any theories?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 9, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I wonder if it's something to do about the relatively high amounts of thcv, in sativas?
> maybe it isn't completely psychoactive immediately....?
> hmmmm I love new information!
> anybody have any theories?


I read something on the subject a while back, can't remember where, but I guess there is some kind of chemical transformation that occurs while curing.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You're overfeeding the SP. I can assume you're using GH/DynaGrow or something similar? They do not like a lot of nitrogen.
> 
> It will only get worse as you go into flower. Overfeeding will slow growth a lot. I highly recommend organic mix for this strain as it is fairly finicky.


nope,not overfeeding..i use botanicare..everything else is responding like normal,the mad scientist was slow at first but started putting out..i really think its just the 2 seeds i got,no biggie..theyll produce or not,i clones coming..if its all around a no go,i still have lots of stock and even more seeds..hoping the m.s. jumps up like it has been doing,and the sugar punch follows...


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 9, 2014)

SP, who knows how many weeks in. Main-lined for 8 yummy sticks. Will transplant into 3 gal equivalent airpots in a week or so.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

hmm..looks nothing close to mine..


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hmm..looks nothing close to mine..


These might be a better representation of my SP. These are clones I cut.

*Droopy because I let them dry out


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

the leafs look similar,structure wise the whole plant looks different than the two i have..looks nice tho!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> nope,not overfeeding..i use botanicare..everything else is responding like normal,the mad scientist was slow at first but started putting out..i really think its just the 2 seeds i got,no biggie..theyll produce or not,i clones coming..if its all around a no go,i still have lots of stock and even more seeds..hoping the m.s. jumps up like it has been doing,and the sugar punch follows...


I can see the burnt tips on your leaf. 

There is a lot of variation in these seeds. All will be strong smoke, some better than others.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

thats from an issue early on..ph was off..old leaves from that..still not much growth..if its smoke for a closet grower,thats cool..im ok with that,but so far thats all ive got in favor..if overfeeding was the problem,by now the plants would be burnt yellow stubs..they are not doing much for the length of time theyve been veggin even if i were pouring bottles of nutes on em..like i say,gonna ride it out..hopefully the clones will jump off and give me something to cheer about,at leasf theyll pay for the seeds and time spent...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 10, 2014)

well, we'll see, I started them the same way I always do, and i'll be growing mine in the same mix I've been using for years, 100% organic, and proven time and time again, with over 15 strains, so if it gives me issues there, then i'll know its a weird strain.
which I hope its not.
I have faith in sannie...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

Ph issues are exceptionally rare. Overfeeding is really common and doesn't result in burnt to a crisp plants unless you go way overkill. Anyway, it will do fine in your organic mix grease. I have little doubt about that. I'm assuming it's properly cooked etc.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well, we'll I started them the same way I always do, and i'll be growing mine in the same mix I've been using for years, 100% organic, and proven time and time again, with over 15 strains, so if it gives me issues there, then i'll know its a weird strain.
> which I hope its not.
> I have faith in sannie...


thats my point with mine..doing the same old routine as the countless other strains,but achieving less..
i have a well it the side of a valley..it rains a few days,p.h. goes whack..alot of plants planted at the same time had the same issues..few crispy spots on a fan leaf..
i went to sleep last night thinking of all the clones..im excited


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, but not all strains are the same and especially sativas vs indicas... huge differences in nutrient requirements. Which is why using generic formulas from a bottle will never produce the best plants unless you are hyper dedicated, have a microscope, do some lab work (and a lot of testing) etc.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2014)

yea,my kali mist loves the care i give it...gonna give some pre 2k pepper swazi a go soon...


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 10, 2014)

Just made my order for sugar punch today after reading this thread. Wanted to order bluehammer again, since it is in my top 3 strains of all times. But found 3 reg bluehammer beans last week IDK I had. So went with SP. Wanted Selene for months now however never pulled the trigger. Also very interested in soliloqueen but read mixed reviews. Love Sannies!! Hope they legalize globally so I can use my CC again with them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 10, 2014)

I've heard some good things about Selene. But I'm kind of obsessed with that SSH cutting he has.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, but not all strains are the same and especially sativas vs indicas... huge differences in nutrient requirements. Which is why using generic formulas from a bottle will never produce the best plants unless you are hyper dedicated, have a microscope, do some lab work (and a lot of testing) etc.


 I agree, I use nothing from a bottle, minus my bottle of squid emulsion and my molasses, I have a mix of soil and amendments that I like, and I feed according to plant, I have ZERO regimen, I feed, water, and harvest, as each plant indicates, some strains I have, for instance the jack herer, is a super light feeder I feed it three times after I trigger flowering and I get the maximum taste and results that I want from doing that, granted the soil I use/make has lots of long term foods, like alpaca manure, & fish bone emulsion, the teas I use are medium to heavy, but I LOAD up the mycos and the soil loves it, I can't remember who said it first, but first you grow good SOIL, then roots, and then the plant will reward you.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> thats my point with mine..doing the same old routine as the countless other strains,but achieving less..
> i have a well it the side of a valley..it rains a few days,p.h. goes whack..alot of plants planted at the same time had the same issues..few crispy spots on a fan leaf..
> i went to sleep last night thinking of all the clones..im excited


 ah, that's shitty, rain water can be super acidic, depends on what type of industrial crap you have near you.
our well is going to be cleaned this weekend and that means bleach/chlorine, which means the 50 bucks of mychorrizae I have in my soil is probably going to be fried.... damnit.
evidently there is some funky business going on in our well though


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2014)

hmm..im glad botanicare does all that for me at a factory,add some myco and molasses and im ready to grow..i couldnt begin to think id buy all that stuff,mix it for each individual plant/strain,apply as needed for each plant,with 90 or more plants at any given time..condensed tea in a jug,or hours extra messing with stink water..i choose a jug..makes more sense for my situation,and the results are the same either way,ive compared and contrasted both in my own grow with standard conditions..there is no advatage imo other than bragging rights of the "do it yourselfer"..to each their own,like i allways say,there is no best method out there for everybody...the best is whatever makes you satisfied.
ive mixed soil but have the same results with promix and botanicare,only difference is i know i have to feed once a week,w soil its a toss up..plus i gotta mix ammendments in,and wait..with promix,i get it wet and get it done..i do however use my soil mix for outdoors.i still find i need to feed a little towards the end of the summer..


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ah, that's shitty, rain water can be super acidic, depends on what type of industrial crap you have near you.
> our well is going to be cleaned this weekend and that means bleach/chlorine, which means the 50 bucks of mychorrizae I have in my soil is probably going to be fried.... damnit.
> evidently there is some funky business going on in our well though


you ever try paul stamets myco packs? highly reccomend it..cheap as fuck and works so well it should be more expensive than gold...root BLOCKS..not balls.lol..i very rarely promote products,even if they work well,but i yell about this myco any time someone will listen..
yea wells suck..to top it off,there is a fair amount of sulfur in the water due to a neighboring lake,i feel it clogs up my filters twice as fast as normal..i actually put an extra plant in the flower room every other month to cover the overhead of filters and such..i like to change em every 30days tops...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you ever try paul stamets myco packs? highly reccomend it..cheap as fuck and works so well it should be more expensive than gold...root BLOCKS..not balls.lol..i very rarely promote products,even if they work well,but i yell about this myco any time someone will listen..
> yea wells suck..to top it off,there is a fair amount of sulfur in the water due to a neighboring lake,i feel it clogs up my filters twice as fast as normal..i actually put an extra plant in the flower room every other month to cover the overhead of filters and such..i like to change em every 30days tops...


 no actually I haven't but I totally will now, thanks for the advice.
I'm the same way, it takes ALOT to get me to actually promote a brand of anything. Only ones I do happily are vortex and vermifire, course everything else I use is just basic organic amendments


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hmm..im glad botanicare does all that for me at a factory,add some myco and molasses and im ready to grow..i couldnt begin to think id buy all that stuff,mix it for each individual plant/strain,apply as needed for each plant,with 90 or more plants at any given time..condensed tea in a jug,or hours extra messing with stink water..i choose a jug..makes more sense for my situation,and the results are the same either way,ive compared and contrasted both in my own grow with standard conditions..there is no advatage imo other than bragging rights of the "do it yourselfer"..to each their own,like i allways say,there is no best method out there for everybody...the best is whatever makes you satisfied.
> ive mixed soil but have the same results with promix and botanicare,only difference is i know i have to feed once a week,w soil its a toss up..plus i gotta mix ammendments in,and wait..with promix,i get it wet and get it done..i do however use my soil mix for outdoors.i still find i need to feed a little towards the end of the summer..


it's not so bad, I use vermifire as a base, and then add simple foods that aren't too crazy, but I don't have anywhere NEAR 90 plants, I grow usually 12 each time, depending on size. Mostly I use 15 gallon air pots, so it's not much more than a 4-5 hr endeavor to tranplsnt/mix up the new stuff, besides I have to mix in the myco, glacial dust, lime, and greensand anyways, so why not add some alpaca manure/rabbit manure, bone meal, and so on, it's only an extra step. I don't like to add anything that has to wait, which is why I use rabbit and/or alpaca manures, they don't have to compost.
plus once you buy a box of fish bone meal, alfalfa meal, greensand glacial dust, etc, etc, the boxes last a LONG time, I think I spent like 150 bucks on all the different amendments and that's lasted probably 10 harvests already, maybe more, only ones I have to keep buying are the phosphorus bat guanos/seabird guanos, and worm castings.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2014)

i use fish emulsion on my dads mint farm..hes got mint knee high and im over 6ft tall!.lol..
when you say vortex,are you talking about the vortex brewer?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i use fish emulsion on my dads mint farm..hes got mint knee high and im over 6ft tall!.lol..
> when you say vortex,are you talking about the vortex brewer?


no, the vortex inline fans, they're a lil pricey but I've had ZERO problems with mine ( ihave 4 of them), and I've had them for around 15 yrs, running 24 hrs a day. still work perfectly
for the amperage they use, they are super efficient


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2014)

yea ive got a few..i.gave one to mreduck actually..i thought you were talking about that
vortex tea brewing system...


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 13, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ah, that's shitty, rain water can be super acidic, depends on what type of industrial crap you have near you.
> our well is going to be cleaned this weekend and that means bleach/chlorine, which means the 50 bucks of mychorrizae I have in my soil is probably going to be fried.... damnit.
> evidently there is some funky business going on in our well though


Can't you use h202 to clean the well? Idk I don't have one my father in law does though and he feeds all his plants his well.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 13, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Can't you use h202 to clean the well? Idk I don't have one my father in law does though and he feeds all his plants his well.


 sure you totally could, but to clean the whole reservoir you'd need A WHOLE lot. So that's the bleach, much more effective, and he doesn't care about my soil health


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 13, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> sure you totally could, but to clean the whole reservoir you'd need A WHOLE lot. So that's the bleach, much more effective, and he doesn't care about my soil health


 our well water is actually ok, it's the gigantic reservoir that the well pumps into that is the problem, my dumbass landlord cut all the trees down near the reservoir so now it sits in the sun which= germs...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 13, 2014)

Cannazon has packs of Sugar Punch again btw. Looks like they are fully stocked up.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> Can't you use h202 to clean the well? Idk I don't have one my father in law does though and he feeds all his plants his well.


i wouldnt know how,its got a cap and pump on it,plus i know for a fact when it was drilled 20 years ago or so,the hole was near 300ft before they reached the water...its just from heavy rains leachin through the soil..its always normal about a week or so later..small rains dont mess it up,but those 3 day downpours suck!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2014)

i gotta bitch tho..,dumping 30gals of r.o. water eats my ass!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 14, 2014)

Update...

These pics are two weeks old... Things have been very busy here in the Land of the Easily Amused.

Sugar Punch

 

Here are my 8 Sugar Punch on day 62 of veg on their way into the flower room... I intended to veg these for 45 - 50 days but things got a little backed up in the flower room (long story) so they had to sit a bit longer... Lots of variation in this strain as far as size and vigor.

 

Here is the largest and the smallest side by side... Too many runts in the litter. I really think you need to view Sugar Punch seeds like they are regular seeds and do a solid mother hunt. About half of the seeds produce inferior stock from my experience.

Anesthesia



Anesthesia on the other hand is pretty uniform with only one real runt. She is a beautiful plant and easy to grow, I hope she produces and smokes well...



Here are the twins... The "healthy" seedling turned out to be a dud and the "sickly" seedling grew into a pretty normal plant... She turned out to be a "triple top".



The other one never progressed beyond this...

Moms


Sugar Punch (right), Anesthesia (back), Candy Kush (left), Cherry Bomb (front)

Cherry Bomb and Candy Kush have been very easy to grow. Candy Kush is the healthiest, most vigorous and robust plant I have ever seen. I am very anxious to see how and what she produces...

That's all for now from the Land of the Easily Amused... Hope all is well in your world...

Keizer Soze


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 14, 2014)

Definitely significant variation. It's a polyhybrid. But I wouldn't make any final decisions until they're finished. Some of them are going to go crazy in flowering and stretch like crazy. Some aren't going to stretch as much.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2014)

shoulda been more stable..i got 2 runts..lookin at kiezers i feel my assumtion of slow vegging has been reaffirmed...if its good smoke tho,they can be 2in tall and i wouldnt care..well,maybe a little...


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 15, 2014)

Those are some beautiful ladies Keizer... im curiously about Sannies, never tried.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 16, 2014)

so far,im happy with the huckleberry kush,very uniform growth,plants look identical and take cloning heavily real well..fast grower..nice all around so far..as far as the sugarpunch goes..beautiful plant,not big,slow grower(slow atm..clones coming,i hope they pop off)..still have high hopes for it,im a realistic guy,it could be awesome, but not good for my grow,or a weak pheno,maybe for a small grower,or just stunted a little and building steam..
the jack berry x m.s. i got is healthy,average height,growing normal,lookin good..hope its a female,as i got a hunch its gonna be fire(it could be "luck",ive had 3 different freebies over the years be better than any of the strains i ordered that got me thee freebies(my purple haze still has a seat in my room from an order years ago!)..i also think its gonna have a crazy wicked dank tasty taste..
all in all im satisfied so far with sannies,little peed about the lackluster of the s.p. so far,but that will change also i feel,or make up for it with an ok yeild but the best dank on earth..
and lets not forget the great service,AWESOME STEALTH,professional work,and the sound knowledge you will get your order.im allready impatient to get thru growing my first order,so i can order a few new flavors and get them going..
sannies imo,should be mimicked by a few breeders/banks out there..they could use a few pointers on ethics,buisness,and proven stable genetics..yea,you hacks know who you are...
sannies rocks.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 16, 2014)

I've got 4 more packs incoming total. We'll see what it can really offer. Already it's an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 16, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Ph issues are exceptionally rare. Overfeeding is really common and doesn't result in burnt to a crisp plants unless you go way overkill. Anyway, it will do fine in your organic mix grease. I have little doubt about that. I'm assuming it's properly cooked etc.


 honestly I prefer to use "cold" manures, alpaca, llama, rabbit, deer manures, etc.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 17, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so far,im happy with the huckleberry kush,very uniform growth,plants look identical and take cloning heavily real well..fast grower..nice all around so far..as far as the sugarpunch goes..beautiful plant,not big,slow grower(slow atm..clones coming,i hope they pop off)..still have high hopes for it,im a realistic guy,it could be awesome, but not good for my grow,or a weak pheno,maybe for a small grower,or just stunted a little and building steam..
> the jack berry x m.s. i got is healthy,average height,growing normal,lookin good..hope its a female,as i got a hunch its gonna be fire.


aren't the jackberry X MS femmed seeds?----nevermind, just double-checked, the JB X MS are fems


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 17, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Update...
> 
> These pics are two weeks old... Things have been very busy here in the Land of the Easily Amused.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information, between you and Rory I have a good idea what to expect from these SP girls, they do seem to be growing kinda slowly, both of my MS X JB are already about a CM taller then the SPs, they are nice and healthy though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 17, 2014)

Check out the journals that are out and around. I don't think they really have given you any idea of what to expect given they haven't even started to flower yet. 

Most people who grow this strain note how quickly it grows... especially in flower.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 17, 2014)

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/48614-sugar-punch/

Check that report out.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Definitely significant variation. It's a polyhybrid. But I wouldn't make any final decisions until they're finished. Some of them are going to go crazy in flowering and stretch like crazy. Some aren't going to stretch as much.


You are dead on right about that. Like I said my most recent pics were about two weeks old when I posted them so I have had 7 Sugar Punch in flower for a little over two weeks and all I can say is that they EXPLODE under 12/12 1Kw HPS. The healthy bushy ones get REALLY bushy and the runts have sprung up and gotten much taller. The canopy is actually pretty even now with the exception of one that is about 6" taller than all of the others. The bushy one have lots of bud sites and could very well be good producers, the scrawnier ones not so much...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> Those are some beautiful ladies Keizer... im curiously about Sannies, never tried.


Thank you. 

Jump in and buy some seeds and give it a try. But you gotta share your progress and results...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've got 4 more packs incoming total. We'll see what it can really offer. Already it's an all time favorite of mine.


Are you going to pop them all at once??? If you do we will be able to get a really good idea about how much variation is really in the strain. I will be very interested to see your results. 

I was 8/10 on germination and have 3 runts, 2 medium sized and 3 nice big bushy girls. I held the biggest bushiest girl back for a mom. I am anxious to see how this one smokes. I hope she lives up to all of the hype... Somehow I think she will...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Thank you so much for the information, between you and Rory I have a good idea what to expect from these SP girls, they do seem to be growing kinda slowly, both of my MS X JB are already about a CM taller then the SPs, they are nice and healthy though.


Your welcome... It's all about community.

Pics when you can bro. Would love to see the progress.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2014)

*undercovergrow*... Where did you go?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 17, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/48614-sugar-punch/
> 
> Check that report out.


 opengrow is a great site, not as popular as this one, but a WHOLE helluva lot less bickering...
And 100% the best site for sannie seed info/grow reports


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jun 17, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> opengrow is a great site, not as popular as this one, but a WHOLE helluva lot less bickering...
> And 100% the best site for sannie seed info/grow reports


I signed up there before I ordered my seeds...Nice that you get an extra freebie for being a member there....

But yes I agree, less bickering....but definitely a lot slower....But hey this and OG are not the only weed forums that I am a member of, or where I get info from.....I am signed up at 4 weed forums, lol....and I routinely google search weed stuff and end up getting research from all the other forums as well....I definitely got weed on the brain, lol...


----------



## wcharles (Jun 17, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> opengrow is a great site, not as popular as this one, but a WHOLE helluva lot less bickering...
> And 100% the best site for sannie seed info/grow reports


how do you get there.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 17, 2014)

wcharles said:


> how do you get there.


 uh, just type in opengrow.com on your browser


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 17, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I signed up there before I ordered my seeds...Nice that you get an extra freebie for being a member there....
> 
> But yes I agree, less bickering....but definitely a lot slower....But hey this and OG are not the only weed forums that I am a member of, or where I get info from.....I am signed up at 4 weed forums, lol....and I routinely google search weed stuff and end up getting research from all the other forums as well....I definitely got weed on the brain, lol...


 yup, its really slow there, I've found that any site that is on horticulture is helpful, it's kinda almost counter-intuitive but it seems like I've learned more from sites regarding basic plant growth (roses, veggies, etc) than on cannabis sites. Makes sense when you think about it, we're kinda limited to only potheads...
I think your constant thirst for knowledge is always a good thing though, although it may lead to thinking about plants while you're lying awake in bed at night..... Don't ask me how I know about that....
ZZZZzzzzz....


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 18, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> *undercovergrow*... Where did you go?


sorry! i'm getting ready for minor surgery on tuesday and have been just cleaning the house and stuff to get ready. 

my sugar punch is looking pretty good. still super small, should have definitely vegged her longer. i will get a picture added to this post later today. i was chuckin' pollen for the first time and i think i might have hit her just a bit too much with it because she looks like she is really seeded up.

sorry sannie, but i did not like silverfields!! the haze taste is what i do not like--apparently that is a pine taste to it-because this has that to it on the exhale like the silver haze #9 i grew and didn't like at all. fingers crossed on sugar punch!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 18, 2014)

well here is a couple of pics...got roots on all 64 clones,so thats good,another huckleberry kush is male,thats bad,and the sugar punch grew 1in long or so shoots where i cut clones,so did the m.s. cross...no real growth but new growth,im sure more will occur while im on vacation..first pic is my sleeskunk x skunk and sugar punch for comparison,both planted at the same time(maybe.off chance of a 5 day difference),either way,it shows a drastic difference,and both had had clones cut off them before..the s.p. is in a smartpot,a little smaller,but the other s.p. is in a regular 3 gal tub,and its the same size as its sibling.ill be planting the clones in a week,and in 2,ill be taking one each to the flower room for a sneak peak..
last pic is the blue Hawaiian reject at 2 anda half weeks..beginning to stack up! kinda wish i had taken clones..oh well.too many kids in class as it is..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 19, 2014)

Quick Update...

Sugar Punch


Day 18 of Flower... These girls really do explode in flower. The "runts" have gotten very stretchy and have really shot up in height. Average height is about 35 inches above the soil with the tallest being about 40 inches. The bigger bushy girls have gotten _*very bushy.*_ I need to get in and skirt them again.

*IF YOU HAVE LIMITED SPACE TO WORK WITH DO NOT OVER VEG THIS PLANT!*

* *

The canopy of the biggest girl in my flower room is about 30 inches, with the average being around 2 feet. The girl above is a medium sized bushy one that was easy to photograph. The bushy girls are putting out LOTS of bud sites. Hope they produce lots of frosty buds...

Peace

Keizer Soze


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sorry! i'm getting ready for minor surgery on tuesday and have been just cleaning the house and stuff to get ready.
> 
> my sugar punch is looking pretty good. still super small, should have definitely vegged her longer. i will get a picture added to this post later today. i was chuckin' pollen for the first time and i think i might have hit her just a bit too much with it because she looks like she is really seeded up.
> 
> sorry sannie, but i did not like silverfields!! the haze taste is what i do not like--apparently that is a pine taste to it-because this has that to it on the exhale like the silver haze #9 i grew and didn't like at all. fingers crossed on sugar punch!


well it's past Tuesday, and I hope your surgery was a successful one, I had neurosurgery years ago, not fun....
hope you are recovering well.
and thanks for the report on the silverfields, I was kinda thinking about that one.


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's my SP.


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 25, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Here's my SP.
> View attachment 3188763
> View attachment 3188764
> View attachment 3188765


what Klingon did you get those cool pots from?


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 26, 2014)

Blindnslow said:


> what Klingon did you get those cool pots from?


I bought them at local hydro store... Airpots.

http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jun 26, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I bought them at local hydro store... Airpots.
> 
> http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots


any idea if they have free shipping ? Those are good prices for air-pots if shipping is included....Actually might be the best prices I've seen if shipping is included.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 26, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Here's my SP.
> View attachment 3188763
> View attachment 3188764
> View attachment 3188765


Very nice work. Your girls look very healthy. Are they mainlined?

I recognize the phenos in your pics from my own garden. The lighter green jagged leaf in pic 1 is going to stretch like a MF. The leaves also develop a really cool, wicked texture to them. The darker leafed ones will get bushier from my experience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Almost 4 weeks flower


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Almost 4 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 3189706 View attachment 3189707


Beautiful! Looks like you topped them, what else did you do?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2014)

How's it smelling for you St0w?

My 4 packs are now safely in the vault as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Beautiful! Looks like you topped them, what else did you do?


Yes, I topped them once. Nothing much else. I use the the rungs of the tomato cage to keep the tops spread out and the canopy open.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> How's it smelling for you St0w?
> 
> My 4 packs are now safely in the vault as well.


Like Flintstone vitamins. One slightly more fruity, the other slightly more rancid.


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 27, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> any idea if they have free shipping ? Those are good prices for air-pots if shipping is included....Actually might be the best prices I've seen if shipping is included.


Not sure but that place is cheapest I found online. If you have local gardening place I'm sure they can order. 


KeizerSoze said:


> Very nice work. Your girls look very healthy. Are they mainlined?
> 
> I recognize the phenos in your pics from my own garden. The lighter green jagged leaf in pic 1 is going to stretch like a MF. The leaves also develop a really cool, wicked texture to them. The darker leafed ones will get bushier from my experience.


Thanks! Yes 2 are mainlined to 8 and the last is getting there. 

I was wondering about the leaves, definitely odd looking.


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Almost 4 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 3189706 View attachment 3189707


Those are gonna be fatty boombalatty!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

look who grew a little!..stuck a clone of each sugar punch in the dirt,and the last of the huckleberry kush pheno number 2,i put one in to sex..and,my blue Hawaiian is jumpin..plus my sour d is female!..lots of good news..cant wait for some samples!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Almost 4 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 3189706 View attachment 3189707


I'm switching to Tomato hoops this year I think, my trellis didn't work for my space. That looks super convenient. Might try some of the folding type hoops, unless you have and would advise against it? Need to save space where I can I have very little storage anymore  But I don't want the cages to be flimsy either.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

make your own out of hog wire fence..the fence with the rectangle shaped grids...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 1, 2014)

Update...

Sugar Punch Day 30 of Flowering

I have three very distinct phenotypes in my room...


Short and bushy...She is basically a cube, 34" x 34 " x 34". 

 

She puts out these fuzzy little snowballs for buds. Just beginning to show a little frost on the leaves...

 

Tall and skinny... She is 56" tall (I think)...

 
Her buds have a purpleish interior.

 
Not quite as fluffy as the others.



Then there is this beauty... She was the runt of the litter and I thought I was going to loose her twice. She was so scrawny and pale that she almost didn't make the flower room... She is not likely to be a huge producer but she looks deadly...



She has these wicked leaves that are highly textured and heavily serrated. Very cool.



And she is putting out wicked frosty buds...



Her top. She looks killer.

That's all for now from The Land of the Easily Amused. Hope all is well in your world.

Peace,

Keizer Soze


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 1, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Update...
> 
> Sugar Punch Day 30 of Flowering
> 
> ...


Damn Mike, that looks killer, the last "runt" is an "eyebrow-raiser", I don't know how many times I've had a runty plant produce phenomenal herb, I can think of four times off the top of my head, with the BEST being an old sensi star, I grew it in the early 2000s and it was such a weakling plant, but the herb was the strongest I've had to date.
I think I got a stretchy sugurpunch-pheno, as well, one of my SPs is getting a lil lanky.
I'm eager to see if the one with all the dense pistils is going to be a late bloomer as far as the trichomes go.
Thanks for the picture though, mine are still vegging.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 1, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Damn Mike, that looks killer, the last "runt" is an "eyebrow-raiser", I don't know how many times I've had a runty plant produce phenomenal herb, I can think of four times off the top of my head, with the BEST being an old sensi star, I grew it in the early 2000s and it was such a weakling plant, but the herb was the strongest I've had to date.
> I think I got a stretchy sugurpunch-pheno, as well, one of my SPs is getting a lil lanky.
> I'm eager to see if the one with all the dense pistils is going to be a late bloomer as far as the trichomes go.
> Thanks for the picture though, mine are still vegging.


A long time ago someone told me that the scrawniest females produce the best weed. I thought it was an "old wives tale"... but perhaps not.

My experience was that the tall ones in veg get bushy in flower and the short ones get taller, much taller. I think the girl with the dense pistols will catch up on trichomes, she has a close sister that is getting pretty frosty.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 1, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> A long time ago someone told me that the scrawniest females produce the best weed. I thought it was an "old wives tale"... but perhaps not.
> 
> My experience was that the tall ones in veg get bushy in flower and the short ones get taller, much taller. I think the girl with the dense pistols will catch up on trichomes, she has a close sister that is getting pretty frosty.


 yeah, the thing to remember is everyone of those pistils will have a calyx at the base, which equals dense nugs, now, all we have to see is if the trichs can catch up.
I hate to say it, but I kinda agree with you, I've seen so many scrawny runts make frosty-goodness, and conversely I've seen some super, super healthy beautiful plants, that produce B+ herb, at best.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 3, 2014)

undercovergrow... Are you ok?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 3, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ...I've seen some super, super healthy beautiful plants, that produce B+ herb, at best.


Been there, done that. Very disappointing...

BTW... Sannie's Extrema - 8/8 Hermi rate (100%). Most went to hash. Only one made it far enough to harvest.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 3, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Been there, done that. Very disappointing...
> 
> BTW... Sannie's Extrema - 8/8 Hermi rate (100%). Most went to hash. Only one made it far enough to harvest.


 ouch! 8 out of eight hermied?! that sucks badly.... I kinda wanna try sannies anesthesia, and forever will be curious about the sannie jack


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 3, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ouch! 8 out of eight hermied?! that sucks badly.... I kinda wanna try sannies anesthesia, and forever will be curious about the sannie jack



Now that I think about it... It was 9/9... I think you can Pass on Extrema... I have heard good thing about Sannie's Jack, but I don't know anything about his Anesthesia.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Been there, done that. Very disappointing...
> 
> BTW... Sannie's Extrema - 8/8 Hermi rate (100%). Most went to hash. Only one made it far enough to harvest.



Wow, I've never heard of such a thing. The odds are astronomical.

You need to go buy a lotto ticket stat!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow, I've never heard of such a thing. The odds are astronomical.
> 
> You need to go buy a lotto ticket stat!


Wish I felt lucky instead of screwed... Was nursing my last one along to harvest and found a nanner on her last night. Took her a week or so ahead of schedule. And she had promised me that she would make it to harvest too!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 3, 2014)

I didn't experience any problems with intersexing with Extrema, even stressing them out a bit. I know others have had problems though. You might want to make sure your grow room didn't develop a light leak or (in my case) you're using a cord that has a light on the plug end. Sannie has discontinued this line because of intersex issues folks have had.


----------



## no clue (Jul 6, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> make your own out of hog wire fence..the fence with the rectangle shaped grids...


Not that there is anything wrong with being a pig farmer but how do you know this Rory?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

ive seen it done with big tomato planters...


----------



## no clue (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn. I'm not sure how to respond to that..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

umm..the joke is weak in this one...lol


----------



## no clue (Jul 6, 2014)

Understood. For a man who brought out brokeback as an insult I have nothing but respect


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2014)

where's the plant pics rory? surely you're in bud by now... if you're not LOL you're gonna have 15 ft monsters.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

lol..none have gone into flower.the last clones were weak,i toseed em,i got a couple each goin into flower soon..tbh..imo,this strain sucks balls all the way so far.slow grow,mediocre germ,clones mediocre,looks like a runt still..i mean,over feeding,bad genetics,blah blah blah..i got two 3 month old plants that are ALMOST knee high where other strains planted at the same time are chest high..i dont think this strain is for me,unless it miraculously produces 4oz on a 2ft tall plant with one hitter quitter bud.this is all being reinforced by others with similar issues as well.i was just pondering all this when came to this thread..i have not had a strain perform like this ever...i am a patient man though,if the buds are good ill run it again and give some extra care to see if it can produce like id like,but good buds or not,if it doesnt,i cant keep it..i got a "head strain" i keep around allready...ill take some pics this eve,doubt much has changed since last week tho..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

my huckleberry kush is my big hope,but ive got only one hope left since the other 2 were male..i stuck a 3in clone right into flower for sexing,hopefully ill know today i i got to replant more seeds in hopes of a female..if i get another male,ill officially not be buying any more from sannies again,even tho the h.k. is an awsome plant,its useless to me if all i can get are males..im sure 1 of the 4 seeds left could be female,but no fems outta four seeds would suck horribly.i guess i got spoiled with every kali mist i planted being girls..lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 6, 2014)

The two SP I germinated haven't had any growth problems. They are going in to week 6 and are big stretchy plants. Aside from a little early yellowing on some of the bottom leaves they look healthy and vigorous. What Im scratching my head over is the lack of bud and trichome development. The buds are half the girth of the other strain I have growing along side them in the same batch, and not nearly as frosty. Is this plant a late bloomer? I will of course reserve final judgement until they are harvested and sampled, but thus far they aren't knocking my socks off from a visual standpoint.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

thats my point,something small either way has me pessimistic.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2014)

My SSH pheno could easily go 13-14 weeks, I take it at 12. It's pretty good at 10. 



> .if i get another male,ill officially not be buying any more from sannies again,even tho the h.k. is an awsome plant,its useless to me if all i can get are males.


*Shakes head and rolls eyes*


----------



## SirSmokealot55 (Jul 6, 2014)

I just placed my first ever seed order. I ordered 20x Ko Kush F5 and 10x Anesthesia. Hopefully it goes well what should I order next from Sannies?


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 6, 2014)

SirSmokealot55 said:


> I just placed my first ever seed order. I ordered 20x Ko Kush F5 and 10x Anesthesia. Hopefully it goes well what should I order next from Sannies?


Sugar Punch


----------



## SirSmokealot55 (Jul 6, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Sugar Punch


Any idea when Sugar Punch will be available in regular seeds?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My SSH pheno could easily go 13-14 weeks, I take it at 12. It's pretty good at 10.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakes head and rolls eyes*


no offense dude,but just because you had sucess doesnt mean its written in stone that every one who touches this strain will have the best plant/bud ever..being condescending isnt getting your point across is all im saying..
mine grew some more..thats a sleeskunk in the back.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

heres 2 clones,taken and, planted same time..smaller is s.p.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

guess who? yep,huckleberry kush..all were 4 males.i didnt even replant,but i will..had a tight schedule today


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

some s.p. and a s.p. clone.i think i got 7 or 8 now,2 phenos,half each..my jbXms is coming along,got a few clones of her going also..excited about it now,because other than a slow start,its the only thing from my order i have no complaints about really..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

when i get her in the bud room,ill update..
heres my blue hawaiian..sativa high,growth..8 weeks and done tho..think ill keep on making seeds..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> no offense dude,but just because you had sucess doesnt mean its written in stone that every one who touches this strain will have the best plant/bud ever..being condescending isnt getting your point across is all im saying..
> mine grew some more..thats a sleeskunk in the back.View attachment 3197009


What does the ratio of males have to do with the breeder prey tell?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

SirSmokealot55 said:


> Any idea when Sugar Punch will be available in regular seeds?


Silverfields is probably the closest thing. It will never be available in regular seed as it's a feminized cross from two elite parents whose breeding stock doesn't exist anymore in one case.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, so looking over your pictures - you're clearly not feeding it correctly.

The dark green leaves are indicators of early nitrogen toxicity and the burnt tips and beginning of curling is happening. I'd flush your medium and seriously consider giving them a little bit more time and switching over to an organic line (small bottles to get through harvest). 

I'm not really an expert on the bottled stuff but I at least imagine it works similarly in principle. Maybe not? You'd have to innoculate your dirt somehow and get some humus in their if there isn't already. 

I am aware not every plant will be amazing in all likelyhood, but it's pretty unfair to slag something you're not doing proper justice in the first place, especially before it's even gone into flower. It clearly doesn't like what you feed your other plants. Not an expert on chemical feeds but if you wanna keep going that route maybe ask some guys who feed that way but run a lot of sativas how they go about it.

I think ActionHank has had some nice looking SP plants fed with chemicals.

I hope you take this post constructively.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 7, 2014)

SirSmokealot55 said:


> Any idea when Sugar Punch will be available in regular seeds?


no clue bro


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My SSH pheno could easily go 13-14 weeks, I take it at 12. It's pretty good at 10.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakes head and rolls eyes*


I thought you took all of your SP phenols to the 9'ish week mark?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What does the ratio of males have to do with the breeder prey tell?


put that icing on the sugar punch cake,and thats what.when basic truths are broken(we all know that an expected ratio of males to female should be the norm)and compound other problems,all extenuating from the same source,i remove myself from the situation. reality over optimism is a good way to put it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

i innoculate with great white shark or vho,use botanicare,am not under or over feeding(in fact missed 2 weeks of feeding due to incompetent help not orderin nutes,and stil didnt get fed yesterday)use well water,thru a r.o. filter,mollassas,cal mag..
its ok dude,you had a good run and stand by it..i know many who think a corvette is top of the line...pretty,imo,but an awful ride...
funny my corvette getting the same reatment as all the other cars but wont run..
oh well,i got a car dealership,one ride isnt upsetting me
onto lemon thai X OG jo!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

i innoculate with great white shark or vho,use botanicare,am not under or over feeding(in fact missed 2 weeks of feeding due to incompetent help not orderin nutes,and stil didnt get fed yesterday,but i usually do this with the overlapping week of flower,keeps the girls managable)use well water,thru a r.o. filter,mollassas,cal mag..
its ok dude,you had a good run and stand by it..i know many who think a corvette is top of the line...pretty,imo,but an awful ride...
funny my corvette getting the same reatment as all the other cars but wont run..
it cool,i got a whole car dealership to look thru,one ride isnt hurting me
now on to lemon thai X og jo.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a 95' ZR1 Corvette that outruns Lambo's + never had a problem with it.
Wish I could say the same for my BMW 650!


Breeder's could easily mention the high ratio of males in the description, so you would know that 1pk of seeds isn't enough.

Test grows are a great way to determine these things, but most breeder's don't.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I thought you took all of your SP phenols to the 9'ish week mark?


Nope. The fast pheno is good at the 7-8 week mark. Most phenos were 9-10 weeks and the SSH was significantly longer flowering but still good at 10. It's better if you go longer though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I have a 95' ZR1 Corvette that outruns Lambo's + never had a problem with it.
> Wish I could say the same for my BMW 650!
> 
> 
> ...


Getting 4/4 males isn't that unlikely. 1/16 chance. This is just luck and has nothing to do with the breeder. My guess is Dynasty would happily replace the beans if they ended up a huge % of males. And all gear on Sannies shop is tested unless they are freebies which sometimes are not.

As far as rory insisting his plants are fed correctly, well... if he wants to insist that, I guess that's fine, but it's pretty obvious to my own two eyes they are not being fed correctly and it's leaning towards the over.

Seeing as how I overfed mine the first time I ran them (with chemicals) and it was easy to do, I'm not surprised. But if people want to insist they are perfect, well, there is no helping them.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

Did I mention the health of his plants?
4 plants, just luck of the draw. I was referring to 10+ plants.

I meant in general, not Sannies or Sugar Punch.
You don't have to be so defensive...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Nope. The fast pheno is good at the 7-8 week mark. Most phenos were 9-10 weeks and the SSH was significantly longer flowering but still good at 10. It's better if you go longer though.



Good to know. I swore when I read your smoke report they were all taken around 9 weeks or sooner. Knowing this I feel better about the prospects of these two. They are both nearly identical plants, and I'm thinking they are SSH phenos.

When do the trichomes start to fill in on your SSH pheno?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Did I mention the health of his plants?
> 4 plants, just luck of the draw. I was referring to 10+ plants.
> 
> I meant in general, not Sannies or Sugar Punch.
> You don't have to be so defensive...


I'm not being defensive. I'm stating facts. I didn't feel like quoting his long post to save space. He's complaining about 4 beans ending up male. It happens. Not that often, but often enough. The rest of his complaints look to be at least partly his own fault.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to know. I swore when I read your smoke report they were all taken around 9 weeks or sooner. Knowing this I feel better about the prospects of these two. They are both nearly identical plants, and I'm thinking they are SSH phenos.
> 
> When do the trichomes start to fill in on your SSH pheno?


I only had one phenotype that had a lot of trichromes on fans. The SSH really starts to get frosty in the last few weeks. Almost exclusively on the bud and some on the stem.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I only had one phenotype that had a lot of trichromes on fans. The SSH really starts to get frosty in the last few weeks. Almost exclusively on the bud and some on the stem.



Right on. Day 43 of flower today so I might only be half way home on these. I was getting a little concerned thinking these would be done in 9 weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm not being defensive. I'm stating facts. I didn't feel like quoting his long post to save space. He's complaining about 4 beans ending up male. It happens. Not that often, but often enough. The rest of his complaints look to be at least partly his own fault.


I agree. They look ill.....but then he's saying his opinion is it's the fault of the beans. I dunno.
The one complaint I don't have w/ the Sannies strains I've ran is the vitality and vigor. I didn't care for most of the smoke, but n/p with the runs.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

my shits fine with me
and no insisted they were perfect bro...seems thats your quest in this discussion of opinion...its all good,it dont suit me so far,but thats my opinion..maybe the bud will change my mind..till then ill just keep on my path,its fine for me..
ill try harder for you tho!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I agree. They look ill.....but then he's saying his opinion is it's the fault of the beans. I dunno.
> The one complaint I don't have w/ the Sannies strains I've ran is the vitality and vigor. I didn't care for most of the smoke, but n/p with the runs.


im not saying its the fault of anything..i see it as i got some ok specimens..crack one bean or a thousand and you get some good or bad bud/plants..im not here to discuss my garden in anyones eyes..its got some faults like most,but i do.ok..this thread isnt about my garden,im talking about s.p. and sannies..i veer off to other strains ocassionaly in my posts to keep myself interested since the s.p. hasnt done much...i see a few pics arent perfect as i supposedly claim to be,but i dont care.im here to share my experience w s.p.,and compared to anything i have,its lackluster..sorry if thats opposite of what others feel,but its what happened..im getting ready to harvest plants twice the size of s.p.,and THESE PLANTS ARE CLONES!!.s.p. is soo far behind the only reason i didnt scrap it in the beginning is this thread and my curiosity.sorry if i have my opinion,but i feel im being scruitinized and critiqued because my opinion isnt the same as others..i have 120 plants plus clones at any given time..if a plant cant handle what i throw at it,fine,buts so many others do,and well,i dont have time for prima donnas in my garden..perhaps my opinion will change..time will tell..ill comtemplate this over a bowl of something i can smoke,not look at...


----------



## wcharles (Jul 7, 2014)

heck your girls look alot better than mine , lol,, i dont care if im dialed in or not i get my bud . i dont sell any or give any away, except to my family and close friends and if they bitch how my weed taste or looks ... well guess what they can kiss my ass and dont plan on gettting any more .lol... but nice looking buds you have there rory....


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

hey thanks bro.


----------



## Maphyr (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm trying to find some information on light cycles SP likes in flower. I usually go 12/12 but I was curious if there are known cycles she likes? I've got a SP been vegging for 5 weeks and she ready to flip and figured I'd look into this before I just go 12/12. 

Really just curious if I should go 14/10 for the first week and then 12/12 the rest of flower? 

What light cycles are you guys flowering SP with and which pheno is it? I've got 2 SP growing right now and 1 is a sativa pheno the other is indica, I'll probably stick with 12/12 for the indica pheno, but the sativa pheno I think I can play with the light cycle a bit? 

Any advice/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone ran blue santa x c99 freebies lately? I had 2 of 5 sprout and they are both super runts.

Sugar Punch and Chuky's Bride are vegging vigorously.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 8, 2014)

wish mine was doing what yours is..i asked (well my wife did) for the blue santa freebies,but i got the mad scientist giveaway...3rd time my freebies have out preformed my purchase!..not just w sannies tho...my purple haze freebie is still rockin 3yrs later!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> undercovergrow... Are you ok?


yes! thanks. surgery was a success, just getting used to this new small head. it's amazing what surgeons can do nowadays!! 

your sugar punch looks GREAT! very nice job. they make my sp look like a weed indeed! need to catch up with this thread and then i'll post some pics.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2014)

so i know this is a sannie's thread for sugar punch, but i just gotta say: the eskobar chocolate rain smells _awesome_!! hope she smokes as good. liked the DNA chocolope kush enough that i have another running along with the chocolate rain, but about two weeks behind. both smell great to me. first run of the CK--had it smoked up in a week!! (didn't get a lot off of her, it was a small plant.)

my sugar punch has basically no smell to her! since i am feeling better now, i will get pics up either tomorrow or the weekend. i know my last post before my surgery i said i would, but there were so many last minute things to get done before, and i ran out of time. sorry. though no one is missing anything because she is still super small and, well...you'll see. unfortunately.  i'm just having a hard time with her.

i'm actually out of smoke! i took the top cola of a tga space bomb that is about four to seven days away from being done, and thankfully there was not any pine haze taste to it-so i am happy to have something to smoke. getting the timing down on this is kinda hard! i was hoping to not experience being out ever again!  i don't know if i am not counting enough time for veg (from seed) or what...but it doesn't _sound _hard to time it right to have some girls going in and some girls coming out, but it is--or maybe i'm just smoking too much? 

gonna finish catching up on some threads here on RIU and get to bed.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 10, 2014)

Maphyr said:


> I'm trying to find some information on light cycles SP likes in flower. I usually go 12/12 but I was curious if there are known cycles she likes? I've got a SP been vegging for 5 weeks and she ready to flip and figured I'd look into this before I just go 12/12.
> 
> Really just curious if I should go 14/10 for the first week and then 12/12 the rest of flower?
> 
> ...


Stick with 12/12. It's what I did.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 12, 2014)

here is the sugar punch runt:

she is about 12 inches tall total. 1-gallon air-pot. managed to overfeed her too, but she is hanging in there. she is about two weeks at most from being chopped.

as mentioned before, she is seeded up! did a little pollen chuckin' with her. apparently too much-when i checked on her today, found 11 seeds in her with a lot more still maturing, so here's hoping i like her! she is crossed with an unknown male (possibilities include: TGA-Cheese Quake; Dynasty-Caramel Candy Kush; or Bodhi-Sunshine Daydream or Blood Orange).

won't be popping them anytime soon. the surgery was such a success, and pain has been dramatically reduced, i'm letting the girls in flower finish up and then i'm going to quit growing for a while. by then, it'll be a whole year of doing this and it is always something i've wanted to do!  crossed off bucket list.  but definitely taking a break from it so not tied down to the grow since i'm not stuck in the house with chronic pain!!  plus, since i was using it for pain management, and don't need anywhere near what i needed before, what's coming out should last a lot longer. (i hope!)


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

quitter
glad things are on the upswing for you..at least when you decide to grow again,youll be ready with seeds you made!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 12, 2014)

lol! yeah, i was just counting them up, today i added 25 beans to my collection: 11 of the sugar punch, 5 chocolate rain, 6 space bomb and 3 sunshine daydream all bred with the unknown male. 

we all know i'll be back growing in no time!  it is a lot of fun!!! i love watching them grow. if my head stash is found in this next round, i'll be honest--it'd be hard not to pop more!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> lol! yeah, i was just counting them up, today i added 25 beans to my collection: 11 of the sugar punch, 5 chocolate rain, 6 space bomb and 3 sunshine daydream all bred with the unknown male.
> 
> we all know i'll be back growing in no time!  it is a lot of fun!!! i love watching them grow. if my head stash is found in this next round, i'll be honest--it'd be hard not to pop more!!


its an addicting hobby thats for sure!


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 12, 2014)

OK, I've jumped on the Sugar Punch bandwagon.

I ordered Sugar Punch fem seeds from Sannie's, germinated 3 (of 5), and now have 3 healthy plants in a SCROG setup.

I've grown 2 of Sannie's strains before (Herijuana, Jack Herer) and both lived up to the hype. I have confidence that Sugar Punch will as well.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 12, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> OK, I've jumped on the Sugar Punch bandwagon.
> 
> I ordered Sugar Punch fem seeds from Sannie's, germinated 3 (of 5), and now have 3 healthy plants in a SCROG setup.
> 
> I've grown 2 of Sannie's strains before (Herijuana, Jack Herer) and both lived up to the hype. I have confidence that Sugar Punch will as well.


welcome to RIU!  let's see some pics, if you can! how long did you veg your SP girls for? and what size pots did you run them in? thanks!


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> welcome to RIU!  let's see some pics, if you can! how long did you veg your SP girls for? and what size pots did you run them in? thanks!


I will definitely post pics tomorrow night.

From planting until now (8 inches tall), it's been about 6 weeks. Maybe 7. And they are beautiful plants.

I planted the seeds in Rapid Rooters. Then to a plastic quart pot. Then to a plastic gallon pot (currently). And to a 5-gallon Smart Pot next week, just as they're reaching the SCROG screen (which is 11 inches above the tops of the pots). I FIM'ed them all yesterday.

I really like Smart Pots.

I'm vegging under T5s. I'll be flowering under an Apache Tech AT600 LED in a 4x4 closet.

I'm using Dyna-Gro nutes (Pro-Tekt and Grow; no Bloom) in Sunshine Mix #4 + dolomite lime + course perlite. I'll probably use Liquid Karma as my only additive during flowering.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2014)

i did a smartpot comparison with my 2 s.p. and saw no significant difference..whats the pro for them in your opinion?
put both sugar punches and mad scientist cross into flower..got tired of waiting to smoke pot from seeds i bought months ago..ive got enough cloes of each to keep em going in rotation should i happen to find the best bud ever,which is what it will take for me to keep this strain in my garden...if not,ill have me a bunch of decent size clones in a couple months,hopefully,if they grow like the mom itll take that long..and i can throw them into flower then..
replanting huckleberry kush sunday,only one seed at a time..garden is full and getting denser by the day...ill keep postin pics of sugar punch as she buds out..


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's a pic of my 3 females under T5 lighting. They're 7-8 weeks old, and 8 inches tall::


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i did a smartpot comparison with my 2 s.p. and saw no significant difference..whats the pro for them in your opinion?
> put both sugar punches and mad scientist cross into flower..got tired of waiting to smoke pot from seeds i bought months ago..ive got enough cloes of each to keep em going in rotation should i happen to find the best bud ever,which is what it will take for me to keep this strain in my garden...if not,ill have me a bunch of decent size clones in a couple months,hopefully,if they grow like the mom itll take that long..and i can throw them into flower then..
> replanting huckleberry kush sunday,only one seed at a time..garden is full and getting denser by the day...ill keep postin pics of sugar punch as she buds out..


I think Smart Pots allow the roots to get more oxygen, although they do require more frequent watering. The wet/dry cycle is faster, and the quick-drying tendency helps avoid over-watering.

But I can't say for 100% sure that they produce any better overall result than with plastic pots. 

Honestly, plastic pots are cheaper and easier to work with, so I'd love to know that they produce the same as with Smart Pots.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2014)

i got one in a 2gal s.p. and one in a 3 gal plastic pot..theres a slight difference in size,but not worth the extra money imo.plus im wondering how many reuses really can be achieved...ill have the end result in ten short weeks


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got one in a 2gal s.p. and one in a 3 gal plastic pot..theres a slight difference in size,but not worth the extra money imo.plus im wondering how many reuses really can be achieved...ill have the end result in ten short weeks


I'm on my 3rd usage of the same 3 smart pots, and every grow, it gets a bit tougher to clean the roots and dirt away.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got one in a 2gal s.p. and one in a 3 gal plastic pot..theres a slight difference in size,but not worth the extra money imo.plus im wondering how many reuses really can be achieved...ill have the end result in ten short weeks



That's what I've heard about those. Tough to clean and reuse. A guy in the Michigan section takes them up to the laundromat and throws them in to the washer for a cycle and claims that they come out pretty clean. Sounds like a pain in the balls to me, but might be something to consider


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

no soap residue will come near my roots!..plastic and a waterhose works for me atm..
heres a quick snap of a clone i took..put it in the best seat in the room..lets see what happens..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 15, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I have a 95' ZR1 Corvette that outruns Lambo's + never had a problem with it.
> Wish I could say the same for my BMW 650!
> 
> 
> ...


which lambos are you outrunning?
you got some work into it?
Off topic though, exhaust valves burning on those, intake manifold vacuum leaks...
zr1s are fun cars though, just kinda hard to hook up on.
I've driven a LOT of fast cars in my days, fastest being a worked STI, and the second fastest being a worked BMW M3.
Most horsepower? A 69 chevelle with a crate big block and a supercharger, but the thing would just spin, too much... close to a thousand horses...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

im too high to drive cars like that..id forget to switch gears after running out of gas


----------



## kindnug (Jul 15, 2014)

Not so much the car as it was the driver, guy driving lambo wouldn't go over 200.
I've topped out @ 220 with that ZR1, only modifications are supercharger + slightly bigger radiator.

I honestly have no clue what the horsepower is with the mods, but the stock engine had ~500hp.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 15, 2014)

Only a piddly supercharger? 

ZR1's stock would do just under 200. 220 requires significantly more power. Nice ride, I love those ZR1's. I've only seen one but it sounded magnificent.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

forgot to add i planted one lone huckleberry kush seed today..it should be cracked by sunday....hope its a female,i really want to smoke some of this...


----------



## kindnug (Jul 15, 2014)

Speedometer reads 220 + it was maxed out.
Engines don't last long when you do too many modifications.

Supercharger is instant power, I hate turbo lag.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 15, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Not so much the car as it was the driver, guy driving lambo wouldn't go over 200.
> I've topped out @ 220 with that ZR1, only modifications are supercharger + slightly bigger radiator.
> 
> I honestly have no clue what the horsepower is with the mods, but the stock engine had ~500hp.


where do you do 220 ? On a highway ? Or on a track ? track I hope, lol.


----------



## jrainman (Jul 16, 2014)

I am now in day 1 of 12/12 in my selection of the phenol under 600 w again , so this will be a 5 girl run ,with some new amendments to my soil mix , Also 2 of my selections where vegged outdoors and the other 3 in doors .

the picture below is 2 weeks before harvest , sorry I did not take any when I harvested ,because I decided to cut them down last second thing worrying about the humidity issue.

the total harvest was almost 22 zip .so after curing I am thinking a touch over 20 zip


----------



## wcharles (Jul 16, 2014)

holy crap nice dude, i need to build my stash up like yours. lol..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Speedometer reads 220 + it was maxed out.
> Engines don't last long when you do too many modifications.
> 
> Supercharger is instant power, I hate turbo lag.


Superchargers are bad ass. There was a guy in Texas who had a rebuilt bored out big block Hemi Cuda with a completely custom built chasis and suspension pushing well over 1000hp with a Supercharger and over 3000hp with his nitrous turned on. Street legal. Only in Texas.

Used to browse the Supraforums back before the crack down on street racing.

Always appreciate a fast car.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 17, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Not so much the car as it was the driver, guy driving lambo wouldn't go over 200.
> I've topped out @ 220 with that ZR1, only modifications are supercharger + slightly bigger radiator.
> 
> I honestly have no clue what the horsepower is with the mods, but the stock engine had ~500hp.


 Well, I got ya, I don't go much over a hundred, not on a public road, screeeew that!
I happily disagree though, turbo's will always outperform superchargers, if you hate lag, try a sequential turbo setup with a gt28rs ballbearing turbo as the first, and a big bitch for the second. 
course that only like I don't know about 5 thousand bucks, and that's if your lower end is already built, if not then well...
for me it's all about surprising the big $ guys, I have a sleeper Nissan that looks like a rust bucket from the outside.... Muahhahah, little do they Know.... the look on their face is priceless.
But i'm not running against any big v8s


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 17, 2014)

You can use nitrous to get a turbo to spool instantly too. I love the twin (small+huge) setups that people have. Some of those Supras people have decked out are fucking crazy.

I've driven my buddys duramax which has a massive turbo on it. Even more interesting with a diesel, that thing will destroy most sports cars you can buy today.... no idea the numbers it puts down but it's pretty crazy to drive.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my grow journal for my current Sannie's Sugar Punch grow...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/apache-tech-at600-grow-sannies-sugar-punch-scrog.838003/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Here's my grow journal for my current Sannie's Sugar Punch grow...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/apache-tech-at600-grow-sannies-sugar-punch-scrog.838003/



Right on. Looking forward to your grow. Especially interested in seeing what you think of the LED


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

sugar punch #2(smartpot)week 1 of flower.   ,a s.p. clone looking nice,and the huckleberry kush popped..femalefemalefemalefemale....


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

shes finnaly getting bigish..maybe a medium size plant so far,but shes stilll got stretchin to do im sure..but all are looking good..long wait till buds..oh well..hopefully the next round of clones will fair better..they in the veg room gettin happy..


----------



## no clue (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuck..I do 220 on my mountain bike


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2014)

okay i've sampled my sugar punch. chopped at 61 days in flower, 74 days total. from what i've grown & smoked in the past, i am definitely picking up on the SSH in her, but luckily there isn't a pine taste to her at all.  she does have a sweet taste to her almost, but my "smokebuds" are not as refined as most on here, so outside of that, i am not noticing much of a taste to her smoke. the high is pretty good. it isn't as long-lasting as i'd like, it was maybe an hour--smoked another  and am liking it. i plan on growing her again proper. there isn't enough bud to cure so i'll just smoke it all; it's been room dried, and the review is based off of it so keep that in mind.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2014)

i like pine..or just plain old taste of anything smoked.lol...hope i get better results to report on..seems like an hour buzz isnt what this strain should be givin you...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2014)

pine taste to me is not worth smoking it!  i know everyone has their own preferences, it is just not for me. however, i do agree that i expected a bit longer lasting effects from this strain. i am looking forward to your, rory420420, smoke report as well as others here that have done a proper job on growing her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> pine taste to me is not worth smoking it!  i know everyone has their own preferences, it is just not for me.


Me, either. Unless it's all there is, and those days hopefully are gone for good.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, either. Unless it's all there is, and those days hopefully are gone for good.


so you would understand i flushed the rest of the sensi silver haze #9 because i couldn't stand the pine?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2014)

I've always found piney tasting stuff produced excellent buzzes.

I do agree it's not the best flavor, but I'm not in it for that.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> pine taste to me is not worth smoking it!  i know everyone has their own preferences, it is just not for me. however, i do agree that i expected a beither.lger g effects from this strain. i am looking forward to your, rory420420, smoke report as well as others here that have done a proper job on growing her.


did you ever get any christmas tree? thats what im talking about..maybe the pinesol kushes might be what youre talking about..i dunno..maybe any thing like it displeases you.the piney kushes arent my bag either..but christmas tree..thats a different thing...and rare.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 22, 2014)

anybody else seeing two obvious different phenos? I have one SP that looks like a freakin male it's stretching so much, and it's still under 17hrs of light!
All my other SPs look normal, when I get home tonight i'll take pics of it.
I'll also take some pics of the mad scientist/jackberry freebies, they look pretty happy


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

my one in the smart pot got fuller and bushier..not much stretch,but its only been a week now..the other i didnt pay any attention to tbh,i had cleaning duties in the grow so i was preoccupied...ill also look at my j.b.m.s. and snap pics..i forgot to check up on her also..
im starting a home grow soon,a 2 to 3 pot rdwc tent with all the bells and whistles..all strains im currently growing will be eligible for a seat in the tent..if s.p. rocks,it may be a contender..ill have my current flowering ones done about the time im finishing the tent set up...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my one in the smart pot got fuller and bushier..not much stretch,but its only been a week now..the other i didnt pay any attention to tbh,i had cleaning duties in the grow so i was preoccupied...ill also look at my j.b.m.s. and snap pics..i forgot to check up on her also..
> im starting a home grow soon,a 2 to 3 pot rdwc tent with all the bells and whistles..all strains im currently growing will be eligible for a seat in the tent..if s.p. rocks,it may be a contender..ill have my current flowering ones done about the time im finishing the tent set up...


 I'm doing all mine in identical setups, that way i'm not trying to add variables into it, It's been a while since I've started from seed, forgot how much of a pain it is...hopefully worth it though, IF the SP isn't all that great, we should warn people, considering the sheer SIZE of this thread dedicated to it.
Undercovergrow's report on the smoke was less than encouraging...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> did you ever get any christmas tree? thats what im talking about..maybe the pinesol kushes might be what youre talking about..i dunno..maybe any thing like it displeases you.the piney kushes arent my bag either..but christmas tree..thats a different thing...and rare.


I grew some bag seed a few months ago...I think I germinated like 4 seeds and I want to say that 2 of them looked like x-mas trees....I thought it was weird....you are saying it's rare to get that ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2014)

I know better than to judge a plant based upon looks, but it certainly doesn't have me excited about it at this point. The lack of trichomes is I guess what Im basing that on. About 7.5 weeks in to flower so things may pick up in the last few weeks.

I really wonder if Sannie lost one of the parents to this cross or something. He had a bitch of a time making seeds .... A couple failed attempts if Im not mistaken. It's just weird that people raved over grows from older seed stock, and now we have a bunch of people growing new seed stock all reporting so-so looking plants.

Who knows, maybe the smoke will blow me away. That's all that really matters


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I'm doing all mine in identical setups, that way i'm not trying to add variables into it, It's been a while since I've started from seed, forgot how much of a pain it is...hopefully worth it though, IF the SP isn't all that great, we should warn people, considering the sheer SIZE of this thread dedicated to it.
> Undercovergrow's report on the smoke was less than encouraging...


i did the smart pot outta curious nature...not for smoke comparison..i wanted to know if they are worth it..imo,no...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I grew some bag seed a few months ago...I think I germinated like 4 seeds and I want to say that 2 of them looked like x-mas trees....I thought it was weird....you are saying it's rare to get that ?


no,im talking about "christmas tree" the strain..rare from what i know..its oldschool shit,from the east side...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I know better than to judge a plant based upon looks, but it certainly doesn't have me excited about it at this point. The lack of trichomes is I guess what Im basing that on. About 7.5 weeks in to flower so things may pick up in the last few weeks.
> 
> I really wonder if Sannie lost one of the parents to this cross or something. He had a bitch of a time making seeds .... A couple failed attempts if Im not mistaken. It's just weird that people raved over grows from older seed stock, and now we have a bunch of people growing new seed stock all reporting so-so looking plants.
> 
> Who knows, maybe the smoke will blow me away. That's all that really matters


trichs are chrome on a motorcycle..pretty but not allways what gets you home..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> trichs are chrome on a motorcycle..pretty but not allways what gets you home..



They are also the vessels that carry the compounds that we're after. More of them usually means more cannabinoids. They aren't there just for pretty pictures


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> no,im talking about "christmas tree" the strain..rare from what i know..its oldschool shit,from the east side...


oh, lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> did you ever get any christmas tree? thats what im talking about..maybe the pinesol kushes might be what youre talking about..i dunno..maybe any thing like it displeases you.the piney kushes arent my bag either..but christmas tree..thats a different thing...and rare.


christmas tree? please elaborate. i've smoked some that had an almost menthol flavor to it...still yucky.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 22, 2014)

You likely have a few more weeks yet. It's an unstable polyhybrid. Some will be better than others. 

I see grow reports on Sannies site, they don't look much different from what I saw. They're new stock. There are probably duds in the line too.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

fdercovergrow said:


> christmas tree? please elaborate. i've smoked some that had an almost menthol flavor to it...still yucky.


we got christmas tree buds when i was younger..so lime green and sticky...now dont think pinesol or traditional pine scent/flavor..think cutting a tree down for christmas and you got sap on your hands kinda scent/flavor,like you tried to do a dab of tree sap..that pronounced..no lineage that i know of..its the bigfoot of my pot history..seen it briefly...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

lots of older heads rememberit..its recounted by many in tales of stonerdom .


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> we got christmas tree buds when i was younger..so lime green and sticky...now dont think pinesol or traditional pine scent/flavor..think cutting a tree down for christmas and you got sap on your hands kinda scent/flavor,like you tried to do a dab of tree sap..that pronounced..no lineage that i know of..its the bigfoot of my pot history..seen it briefly...


ah yes, good description. i've had that before back in the day...but it isn't something i'd choose first to smoke. the pine taste i dislike intensely is definitely something different.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

im just saying,its nothing like youre thinking..this is pot circa 1989-95


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

oh no, we are on the same page. i am pretty sure i know what you're talking about. i used to live in northern michigan and swear i've had it up north before; but it is still something i wouldn't choose first


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 22, 2014)

its not my fav,but i wish i could get my hands on it to reminisce.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> trichs are chrome on a motorcycle..pretty but not allways what gets you home..


 i hear ya, but typically I look for trichs also, and perhaps i'm old school, but a strong smelling plant that is vegging, usually is a good sign of a good plant too.
Totally not scientific, but if I have a plant that is skunky smelly during vegetation, and developing trichomes before/early into flowering, well, that raises my eyebrows more than normal.
but you are right, I've smoked some Jamaican herb that had VERY little crystals on it, and it BLASTED me...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 23, 2014)

my plants tend to smell very little unless moved..flower is a diff story tho,they get moved with a few fans and give off some funk! with veggin plants,i look for that growth.my sleeskunk was a monster overnight,now the buds are huge,but not a shit ton of crystals say,compare to my blue dream..but i can tell by its growth and flowrr rate its gonna be the good good,even tjo it looks fairly average.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 24, 2014)

hmmm...not hearing the rave reviews so far that I thought I would with the SP.....

For my next run I have a Dinafem Critical Jack clone, and I can do one other plant with it...I was going to do a SP, but now I am leaning towards a DFCJ from seed to go with that clone....This way I'd have two plants that are probably the same height or near it hopefully, and plants that hopefully have the same nute requirements...Maybe I'll run those SP next run, or down the line....thoughts, anyone ?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 24, 2014)

update on my smoke report: okay, i am definitely running this again. a few days of smoking this and i really like it. the initial high, for lack of a better description, i'll describe it as that third-eye tingle you get on a good smoke, that lasts for around an hour--but i am getting a body stone from it that lasts me for a long time; so much so, that normally i would smoke again in the mid- to late-afternoon, but am waiting until the evening. i also harvested a bit early, and am not experiencing any couch-lock with her--i'm able to get up and get things done. a few tokes, and the high (third-eye thing going on) comes back quickly...and bumps up the body stone. did i mention i am running this again?
i'd also like to remind everyone that my SP was seeded up heavily. i really didn't think i had added that much pollen to her when i was chuckin' it at her. i don't know if that affects the potency.
spaaacecowboy, i'd run it if you haven't already.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 24, 2014)

Just double checking....it's basically a 2week veg with the SP ? My grow cab is about 5' high...minus maybe a foot or so for the light apparatus.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> update on my smoke report: okay, i am definitely running this again. a few days of smoking this and i really like it. the initial high, for lack of a better description, i'll describe it as that third-eye tingle you get on a good smoke, that lasts for around an hour--but i am getting a body stone from it that lasts me for a long time; so much so, that normally i would smoke again in the mid- to late-afternoon, but am waiting until the evening. i also harvested a bit early, and am not experiencing any couch-lock with her--i'm able to get up and get things done. a few tokes, and the high (third-eye thing going on) comes back quickly...and bumps up the body stone. did i mention i am running this again?
> i'd also like to remind everyone that my SP was seeded up heavily. i really didn't think i had added that much pollen to her when i was chuckin' it at her. i don't know if that affects the potency.
> spaaacecowboy, i'd run it if you haven't already.



That's great to hear ucg! You've got me hopeful again. 

How did your SP look while growing her? Was it an impressive specimen, or just meh? Lot's of frost, or no?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 24, 2014)

my SP was sad looking as far as other grows. think it was a calcium or nitrogen overdose. she was also in a small air-pot. definitely want to try growing her again and do a better job. she needs a much longer veg than i gave her--she only got a few weeks and ended up a very small plant, hardly any stretch.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> update on my smoke report: okay, i am definitely running this again. a few days of smoking this and i really like it. the initial high, for lack of a better description, i'll describe it as that third-eye tingle you get on a good smoke, that lasts for around an hour--but i am getting a body stone from it that lasts me for a long time; so much so, that normally i would smoke again in the mid- to late-afternoon, but am waiting until the evening. i also harvested a bit early, and am not experiencing any couch-lock with her--i'm able to get up and get things done. a few tokes, and the high (third-eye thing going on) comes back quickly...and bumps up the body stone. did i mention i am running this again?
> i'd also like to remind everyone that my SP was seeded up heavily. i really didn't think i had added that much pollen to her when i was chuckin' it at her. i don't know if that affects the potency.
> spaaacecowboy, i'd run it if you haven't already.


Seeded plants focus their energy more on seeds than resin production. My understanding is it does effect potency, but I won't really know for sure until I do it myself (soon).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> my SP was sad looking as far as other grows. think it was a calcium or nitrogen overdose. she was also in a small air-pot. definitely want to try growing her again and do a better job. she needs a much longer veg than i gave her--she only got a few weeks and ended up a very small plant, hardly any stretch.


Little stretch eh? My first phenotype which I did not keep and was more indica dominant was the least stretchy for me. The rest showed quite a bit. My fastest flowering one is a lot like C99 in terms of growth pattern only even more floppy.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 24, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Little stretch eh? My first phenotype which I did not keep and was more indica dominant was the least stretchy for me. The rest showed quite a bit. My fastest flowering one is a lot like C99 in terms of growth pattern only even more floppy.


i didn't veg her for very long in anticipation of a lot of stretch. i'll be prepared for more stretch on my next run plus i'll veg for longer.


----------



## Maphyr (Jul 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I know better than to judge a plant based upon looks, but it certainly doesn't have me excited about it at this point. The lack of trichomes is I guess what Im basing that on. About 7.5 weeks in to flower so things may pick up in the last few weeks.
> 
> I really wonder if Sannie lost one of the parents to this cross or something. He had a bitch of a time making seeds .... A couple failed attempts if Im not mistaken. It's just weird that people raved over grows from older seed stock, and now we have a bunch of people growing new seed stock all reporting so-so looking plants.
> 
> Who knows, maybe the smoke will blow me away. That's all that really matters


Same thing has crossed my mind. I'm only at week 2 going into 3, but I'm just now starting to see trichs on the lower buds and the smell is there but it's not strong at all, the smell is very... sweet tho. I expected to just be blown away by this strain because of all the rave reviews I've read. So far... meh, I don't really like it at all! It's stretchy as fuck, my scrog is ruined, node spacing is the worst I've ever seen. It looks like a fucking jungle in my tent.. and I don't like it! She continues to stretch to this day, I flipped July 9th and she is still stretching over night (maybe this is normal..? i don't know I've never encountered this much stretch before) Maybe I vegged too long (5 weeks) and flipped too late, I'm still a novice grower in my eyes, still learning everyday, only have 4 runs under my belt, so who knows maybe I fucked it up.. but I don't see how. I'm all organic, running SIP's and water with SST(barley, corn, alfalfa, aloe vera and coconut water - I alternate corn/alfalfa) once a week, foliar kelp+alfalfa+protekt+fp+aloe once a week, had my CMH closer than I've ever run it before and now I've had to raise the light everyday this week when I wake up because she is stretching so much. CMH is so far away now that I'll have to stagger this harvest, taking the top buds first and then lowering the light and letting the bottom ones go for another week or 2. Maybe my pot is too big, my stretchy one is in a 20 gallon geo pot. Well, 1 of the colas that is stretching alot is right in the middle of the damn canopy, I could have tucked that one a couple more times, I know that was my fault, but still doesn't explain the stretch and spaced nodes. All I know is this smoke better knock my dick right into the dirt or maybe it's just the pheno... I hope because I have got 5 more packs of SP to run...

Now on my other SP (I have 2 going) I'm not really sure whats going on with that one, it's super low man... but I've trained her low... she seems very slow growing but it's under an A51 RW-75 LED with CFL side lighting in a 2x2... compared to my other SP which is under a 400w CMH in a 3x3. So I'm thinking she's just growing slower because she's not really under much light, I shoulda got 2 of the RW-75's but I was lacking funds at the time.. hell shoulda just made my own LED I think.. and I will at some point. She just seems to be growing much slower than my other SP, the other SP exploded, insane growth. Getting ready to flip my 2nd SP in a couple of days, we'll see how things go. Maybe I'll start a thread and throw some pictures up for those of you running SP... I know I like to see other peoples pictures for reference and comparing mine to theirs.

Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in since I'm running this new batch of SP also.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 27, 2014)

its not you dude..its the breeding.the proof is right in front of you.either this was a rushed job by sannie,or all the negatives are entirely overlooked in reviews because of the super awesome "will stone willie nelson" buds reported to come from this strain..
im no dissing it yet till i smoke it,but so far my reviews are dead evenn with yours...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

update..the stretch put a little mass on the s.p..this is the size i wanted when it went into flowering,but it never got big till 2 weeks into flower..also the comparison of others planted at the same time..s.p still runting it,but looking good,had to feed them finally today..
also the huckleberry kush coming along...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 2, 2014)

well I just dropped two Sugar Punch in shot glasses last night....If all goes well they will be in peat pellets tonight...

Hopefully I can get something decent from them.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

sugarpunch..the smartpot one..huckleberry sprout is rockin..battery went low befor i could snap a pic of it and the jack/ms.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 5, 2014)

well I have a total of four SPs, three of my own and one from a fellow RIU member (thank you Keizer). It appears that I have three diff phenos, judging on leaf formation and appearance, I have two mad scientist/jackberry (look great). Roughly 15 cms high, going to switch them to 12/12 this weekend, i'll be posting updates in about 45 days, and again near harvest. 100% organic grow, using the same methods and techniques I've used for years, I can promise you all i'll give more info then, I can then tell you guys for sure if they are keepers or not.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 5, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well I have a total of four SPs, three of my own and one from a fellow RIU member (thank you Keizer). It appears that I have three diff phenos, judging on leaf formation and appearance, I have two mad scientist/jackberry (look great). Roughly 15 cms high, going to switch them to 12/12 this weekend, i'll be posting updates in about 45 days, and again near harvest. 100% organic grow, using the same methods and techniques I've used for years, I can promise you all i'll give more info then, I can then tell you guys for sure if they are keepers or not.



I've got two coming down this weekend. 70 days. Looks like a SSH pheno with looser looking spear shaped buds (the frostier of the two) and a "The One "pheno with rounder nugs that have hints of purple in them. I'll be sure to post up a puff report once they're ready...


----------



## coppershot (Aug 5, 2014)

sounds delicious stow.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got two coming down this weekend. 70 days. Looks like a SSH pheno with looser looking spear shaped buds (the frostier of the two) and a "The One "pheno with rounder nugs that have hints of purple in them. I'll be sure to post up a puff report once they're ready...


 that's great! maybe get some wet pics too, before the cured ones. Did most of your leaves look sativa-ish? I gather that'd be from the SSH? One of mine and the one I got from a friend have some thin sativa-ish leaves, but kinda small node spacing, weird... Honestly the freebie MSxJB looks the happiest of them all. For the sugarpunchs i'm going to be using my "jack herer" version of my own soil mix, meaning the one I tweaked over time to be for my Jack, it's lower in manures, higher in EWC and guano, bone meal, fish meal, etc. It's about 2/3 the strength of my "blue dream" mix, (lil hotter) but more specifically that mix has alpaca and rabbit manure in it. From my suspicions the sugarpunch seems to be a light feeder, like my jack. So that's what i'm going with. If she asks for more, i'll give her more, but not unless she needs it, I prefer base runs with new strains to be lightly fed, just my preference.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that's great! maybe get some wet pics too, before the cured ones. Did most of your leaves look sativa-ish? I gather that'd be from the SSH? One of mine and the one I got from a friend have some thin sativa-ish leaves, but kinda small node spacing, weird... Honestly the freebie MSxJB looks the happiest of them all. For the sugarpunchs i'm going to be using my "jack herer" version of my own soil mix, meaning the one I tweaked over time to be for my Jack, it's lower in manures, higher in EWC and guano, bone meal, fish meal, etc. It's about 2/3 the strength of my "blue dream" mix, (lil hotter) but more specifically that mix has alpaca and rabbit manure in it. From my suspicions the sugarpunch seems to be a light feeder, like my jack. So that's what i'm going with. If she asks for more, i'll give her more, but not unless she needs it, I prefer base runs with new strains to be lightly fed, just my preference.



I think that's a pretty good plan. I make my own organic soil too. I don't tweak it for different plants though ..... and honestly these SP are probably two of the fuggliest plants I've had in my garden. It could very well be that my soil is a little rich for their liking. If I like one of these pheno's I'll likely cut the mix a bit with some added peat moss and EWC and see if they respond better.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think that's a pretty good plan. I make my own organic soil too. I don't tweak it for different plants though ..... and honestly these SP are probably two of the fuggliest plants I've had in my garden. It could very well be that my soil is a little rich for their liking. If I like one of these pheno's I'll likely cut the mix a bit with some added peat moss and EWC and see if they respond better.


I haven't fed anything to any of the plants, I never do, during vege, I rely on transplanting into new containers to feed them, ALWAYS sprinkling a good amount of myco on the roots when I do, I mist the roots with water to make the myco stick and I get all the exposed roots, they look great, nice and green. I transplant twice during vege, from solo cups to gallon square containers, and then from there to my 5 or 7 gallon smartpot, depending on the strain and size of it. I learned a long time ago, that the best thing you can do to a plant is observe it, they don't need a WHOLE lot of attention after you dial in a good amended organic soil base. Just super light teas, and even that I only do probably 4-5 times during the life of the plant, and It'll sound arrogant, but I wouldn't change anything about my end product.
Now, if only I could find a simple solution to my red and two spotted mites, they seem to come back every grow..... fuckers... can't wait for winter, summer mites are a bitch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I haven't fed anything to any of the plants, I never do, during vege, I rely on transplanting into new containers to feed them, ALWAYS sprinkling a good amount of myco on the roots when I do, I mist the roots with water to make the myco stick and I get all the exposed roots, they look great, nice and green. I transplant twice during vege, from solo cups to gallon square containers, and then from there to my 5 or 7 gallon smartpot, depending on the strain and size of it. I learned a long time ago, that the best thing you can do to a plant is observe it, they don't need a WHOLE lot of attention after you dial in a good amended organic soil base. Just super light teas, and even that I only do probably 4-5 times during the life of the plant, and It'll sound arrogant, but I wouldn't change anything about my end product.
> Now, if only I could find a simple solution to my red and two spotted mites, they seem to come back every grow..... fuckers... can't wait for winter, summer mites are a bitch.



Ha! I've got an almost identical routine as you. I even use the 1 gallon square containers that I have left over from my hydro days. Too funny.

Since I started adding neem seed cake and crab shell meal to my mix I haven't had a bug. I think the silica I add helps too. Been well over a year. I really credit this mostly to the neem seed cake. I think it's the best IPM, and seems to really deter pests of any kind from setting up shop. Prior to using those inputs I was constantly battling mites, thrips, gnats, etc.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 6, 2014)

Had a very nice harvest... Got some pretty frosty girls. Sugar Punch lives up to her name... More pics soon.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 6, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Had a very nice harvest... Got some pretty frosty girls. Sugar Punch lives up to her name... More pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 3222601


 that looks good Mike, but if that's a recent pic, i'd go a lil further, is that a current pic?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! I've got an almost identical routine as you. I even use the 1 gallon square containers that I have left over from my hydro days. Too funny.
> 
> Since I started adding neem seed cake and crab shell meal to my mix I haven't had a bug. I think the silica I add helps too. Been well over a year. I really credit this mostly to the neem seed cake. I think it's the best IPM, and seems to really deter pests of any kind from setting up shop. Prior to using those inputs I was constantly battling mites, thrips, gnats, etc.


 interesting, I've never had problems with fungus gnats, and I always kinda thought that neem cake was more for them and thrips, but it's totally worth a shot if it helps with mites too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Cleaning up both gals tonight to be hung. This is what I'm assuming is a SSH pheno. Certainly very sativa bud structure. 70 days


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2014)

This one is a lot prettier. Much nicer bud structure, and a lot of purple hues that don't look as vivid in the pics


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> This one is a lot prettier. Much nicer bud structure, and a lot of purple hues that don't look as vivid in the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just curious....why do you wear gloves when trimming ? Just so you don't get your hands sticky ? Or is it a germ thing ? I've seen others do it too....

Nice looking buds....Hope to hear a weight & smoke report down the line


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2014)

I wear gloves so that all the resin doesn't get stuck to my fingers and instead to the gloves. Which then go in the freezer and the resin is collected.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I agree. They look ill.....but then he's saying his opinion is it's the fault of the beans. I dunno.
> The one complaint I don't have w/ the Sannies strains I've ran is the vitality and vigor. I didn't care for most of the smoke, but n/p with the runs.


and thats saying a lot cause amos and heri go back like tom & jerry.

sucks to see what's coming from the new batch of SP, guess that means They will get knocked further down my list of seed popping priorities.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow those girls look sweet!! i'll be right over to test 'em out with you!  looking forward to your smoke report!! (refresh my memory--how long did you veg for?)

so...that grow break i mentioned? let's just forget i said anything about taking a break, because several days ago i said to myself, "self, i could go for some more sugar punch." so a bean was put to germinate--the first one did not pop, so i had to put another bean in and it popped in two days. today is day seven since that one sprouted. i'll put some pics up when she gets a bit bigger. definitely planning on running this one in a bigger air-pot. (out of five beans, two didn't sprout. i don't think that is a good ratio for "new" beans. ended up with 90 seeds from chuckin' some pollen on the first one--will probably grow some out this winter to see how they turned out.)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> st0wandgrow those girls look sweet!! i'll be right over to test 'em out with you!  looking forward to your smoke report!! (refresh my memory--how long did you veg for?


Thanks ucg!

I wanna say I vegged these for 8 weeks from seed. I normally do 6 weeks for clones, but I always find seedlings take a little longer so I'm pretty sure it was 8 weeks or something very close to that.

Based on the eyeball test I'd say these should yield around 3-4 ounces each grown in 5 gallon buckets. I'll post up a smoke report in a week or so....


----------



## Sativied (Aug 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cleaning up both gals tonight to be hung. This is what I'm assuming is a SSH pheno.


It is indeed. Looks great man, not sure why you consider the other prettier, but I suspect that will change once you smoke it. The SSH pheno is what made SP popular here and is actually worth more per gram than the other. I still miss the smell...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It is indeed. Looks great man, not sure why you consider the other prettier, but I suspect that will change once you smoke it. The SSH pheno is what made SP popular here and is actually worth more per gram than the other. I still miss the smell...



I neglected to say that I will likely keep the SSH pheno over the other as I was looking for a Sativa leaning plant for the garden. Behind these are a couple Female Seeds C-99's, and a couple Sagarmatha Western Winds. The best plant of the 3 strains gets to hang out for a while.

It just occured to me the other day that these are all feminized strains. Should I prepare for a sausage party?


----------



## Sativied (Aug 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It just occured to me the other day that these are all feminized strains. Should I prepare for a sausage party?


Well, in Sannie's forum they do recommend against cloning fem seeds cause they will hermie  

Unless the creator of those fem C99 was really sloppy I don't think you have to worry about that one. The first batch of SP was already quite popular a couple of years ago by now and haven't seen an SP hermie then. Took Sannie 3 attempts to recreate the SP, first two failed, which gives me the impression Sannie wanted to make sure it's top notch quality like the first SP. I have seen two grows of which all plants except the SP hermied so that's a good sign. If I remember correctly one of them was from @Bigby, he is no longer active here but has a journal with lots of pics from SP and other sannie strains.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Well, in Sannie's forum they do recommend against cloning fem seeds cause they will hermie
> 
> Unless the creator of those fem C99 was really sloppy I don't think you have to worry about that one. The first batch of SP was already quite popular a couple of years ago by now and haven't seen an SP hermie then. Took Sannie 3 attempts to recreate the SP, first two failed, which gives me the impression Sannie wanted to make sure it's top notch quality like the first SP. I have seen two grows of which all plants except the SP hermied so that's a good sign. If I remember correctly one of them was from @Bigby, he is no longer active here but has a journal with lots of pics from SP and other sannie strains.



I have wondered about the delay with this latest batch of SP. I was waiting on this drop for what seemed like a year, and heard about the couple failed batches. Sannie is very highly regarded, so it makes sense that it may have been a quality thing and he didn't want to release an inferior product.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 8, 2014)

My latest run is in flower and stuff just started developing pistils this week. The SP seems typical so far... short veg but all 5 beans sprouted and vegged with vigour you would expect.

9/10 chuckys bride sprouted, but only 2 confirmed females so far with 4 confirmed males. I believe at least 2 more are male but still a little early to say.

of my 5 blue santa x c99 freebies.... 2 sprouted as mutant runts and were not viable to take past the seedling stage.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 8, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> My latest run is in flower and stuff just started developing pistils this week. The SP seems typical so far... short veg but all 5 beans sprouted and vegged with vigour you would expect.
> 
> 9/10 chuckys bride sprouted, but only 2 confirmed females so far with 4 confirmed males. I believe at least 2 more are male but still a little early to say.
> 
> of my 5 blue santa x c99 freebies.... 2 sprouted as mutant runts and were not viable to take past the seedling stage.


mmmm chucky's bride is on my "next" list, kinda wanna try the selene too
Maybe I got lucky but I've found some KILLER smoke, from runty weird seedlings


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 8, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Maybe I got lucky but I've found some KILLER smoke, from runty weird seedlings


heh... be my guest yo






chuckys bride






sugar punch


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

OK. Snipped a bit of bud from the very bottom of the SSH pheno and quick dried it on a cable box for about 36 hours. It was larfy, leafy, and still moist but I smoked it any way. Taste and smell I won't comment on until its dried and jarred for a bit, but the high is pretty damn good! Actually, very good! Extremely cerebral. My head felt like it was being lifted off my shoulders. 

This sad looking little sample has me very excited to give both of these a puff....


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My head felt like it was being lifted off my shoulders.


That's exactly the effect I get when I smoke SSH. I feel like a puppet hanging from strings, really weird unique effect.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK. Snipped a bit of bud from the very bottom of the SSH pheno and quick dried it on a cable box for about 36 hours. It was larfy, leafy, and still moist but I smoked it any way. Taste and smell I won't comment on until its dried and jarred for a bit, but the high is pretty damn good! Actually, very good! Extremely cerebral. My head felt like it was being lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> This sad looking little sample has me very excited to give both of these a puff....


Yours looked quite a bit like mine. The One phenotype you have looks like what my strongest plant looked like that I lost. Maybe a bit less frosty.  Got any close ups of the SSH? My SSH was very frosty on the buds no where else.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yours looked quite a bit like mine. The One phenotype you have looks like what my strongest plant looked like that I lost. Maybe a bit less frosty. Got any close ups of the SSH? My SSH was very frosty on the buds no where else.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks similar. Again maybe not quite as much frost IDK though you be the judge.








And most potent pheno I lost:


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Looks similar. Again maybe not quite as much frost IDK though you be the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those both look frostier than what I ended up with. I may give them both another run though. I'm not real happy with how it went. Thinking my soil might be a little rich for them. I'm gonna cut it with some EWC and peat and see if they respond better


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

sugarpunch #2,jack X mad scientist..looking nice..got a few coming along in the veg room also,so if i like these i have a jump off sooner..hopefully the slow veg time will be forgotten after a few bongs..huckleberry kush is small,but busy..i had it in a small seedling container,but upcanned today to her permanent residence..


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 11, 2014)

very nice, rory420420!! wise decision on having some sugar punch already in veg. i wish i had done that!  because mine is only at day ten growing...she's got a long ways to go.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK. Snipped a bit of bud from the very bottom of the SSH pheno and quick dried it on a cable box for about 36 hours. It was larfy, leafy, and still moist but I smoked it any way. Taste and smell I won't comment on until its dried and jarred for a bit, but the high is pretty damn good! Actually, very good! Extremely cerebral. My head felt like it was being lifted off my shoulders.
> 
> This sad looking little sample has me very excited to give both of these a puff....


 what about the other one? it looked pretty nice, you sure you don't want to keep that pheno? I always like to fully cure mine before deciding which phenos to keep, not that the SSH one looks bad, just ya never know what the end product will smoke like.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 11, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> what about the other one? it looked pretty nice, you sure you don't want to keep that pheno? I always like to fully cure mine before deciding which phenos to keep, not that the SSH one looks bad, just ya never know what the end product will smoke like.



Haven't sampled the other one yet. They are both hanging right now and will be given a thorough smoke down once they are dried. I have clones of both on the back burner....


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haven't sampled the other one yet. They are both hanging right now and will be given a thorough smoke down once they are dried. I have clones of both on the back burner....


ahh good man, NOTHING worse than finding the pheno you like, is the one you don't have a clone from....don't ask me how i know.... RIP Sensi star...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

i did that with my blackwater..the one that DIDNT hermie..doh!
my partner scoffs at alot of sativa buds because of their appearance..gives alot to me,saying they dont sell well to his peeps,my friends love it,but they are true heads.i just take what he gives me outta his part,cure it well,then pull it back out in a couple months when he starts talking shit about my kali mist taking up space..doing the same thing with my sleeskunk..he got pissy cause it takes 11 weeks..wtf?..curing buds will save the world..if not,at least youll be properly stoned when it ends. i never make a decision either till its cured..lesson learned.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 11, 2014)

About a week ago I tried germinating two SP seeds....I use the shot glass method...So far I've had a very good track record at sprouting....Unfortunately only one of the seeds sprouted....So I tossed another seed in a shot glass last night....looks like one will be a week behind the other if she sprouts.....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i did that with my blackwater..the one that DIDNT hermie..doh!
> my partner scoffs at alot of sativa buds because of their appearance..gives alot to me,saying they dont sell well to his peeps,my friends love it,but they are true heads.i just take what he gives me outta his part,cure it well,then pull it back out in a couple months when he starts talking shit about my kali mist taking up space..doing the same thing with my sleeskunk..he got pissy cause it takes 11 weeks..wtf?..curing buds will save the world..if not,at least youll be properly stoned when it ends. i never make a decision either till its cured..lesson learned.


ya my last grow was a freebie from Herbie's...It was Kerala Krush....I jarred it June 16th...It took until now for the weed to smoke properly...It's finally smooth...For a month and a half or so I was almost losing my voice cause the stuff was so harsh - though not sure if it affected the harshness but I did also change my smoking habits...Instead of firing down two bowls real fast back to back before I left the house for work I would smoke one bowl sorta slow before I got in the shower, and another bowl sorta slow after I got out.......Also, it seems to have gotten stronger as well....A lot more enjoyable to smoke for sure.

I wonder if I should try a vaporizer.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

it got stronger due to you unable to keep your tolerance up..mathematically speaking that is.
i like vapes but they all kinda make the herb taste the same..i get different nuances in taste but nothing where im saying "wow"...ahh,lets not do this in this thread..lol


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in pics... The lighting inside is horrible, so I have to shoot outside. The day I harvested my SP was unusually breezy and it was hard to get a good shot even holding the stems... I took a lot of pics, but most are bad and I just haven't had the time to cull, crop and correct. Perhaps tomorrow...

Quick smoke report...

SP has been in a jar for only a few days, but my helper trimmed up a bud for us to sample. Not sure which pheno, but she smokes like a dream. Very smooth and tasty, slightly sweet. She comes on fast and felt like a blanket of warm fog rolled out over my body, very comfortable. But she is like getting hit in the head with a hammer. Totally destroyed my day. Foggy, confused and barely functional. Buzz is long lasting and pretty intense.

Seriously...






Do not smoke this stuff if you have anything that you have to get done that day. Not likely to happen...

That's all for now from The Land of the Easily Confused

Keizer Soze


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, lol,,,, ya I think I read something about it too that it is strong, and really not your everyday functioning weed.

Nice to know that it smokes well for only being in the jar for a few days.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

It really isn't that good during the day (most phenos). Which is why you rarely see me posting that I smoked it first thing in Amos' thread.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 15, 2014)

SP is too strong for regular use for me. I like to remain functional and get stuff done. Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy is my daytime weed of choice at the moment. Smooth smoke, good taste, nice body buzz and not too heady. Just enough to keep my anxiety in check. Sugar Punch is mentally devastating and a day destroyer. 

I had a few things that I really wanted to get done today, but couldn't leave the house till I was clear headed enough to drive. I literally had to wait hours to leave. Then when I tried to leave I had to come back into the house from the driveway three times because I kept realizing that I had forgotten something critical. Then by the time I got to my primary destination, I had forgotten the keys that I needed. I literally wasted my entire day and totally screwed up my plans for the evening... 

Great high though... Reminds me of when we used to get super wasted in high school at weekend parties... Good times, good times...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, when I gave a sample to my guy who runs the hydro shop I sometimes visit he told me he had to walk his bike home because he thought traffic was going to crush him.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, when I gave a sample to my guy who runs the hydro shop I sometimes visit he told me he had to walk his bike home because he thought traffic was going to crush him.


I believe it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 16, 2014)

this run of SP is doing much better than the first!! had to look back through this thread to find a picture of the first girl (who was at just about three weeks in the picture) to compare; this one is at 15 days today and looks better, and as big, as that one. pic up soon-too lazy to do it this post. 

i didn't have any problems smoking her in the day, but i could see this knocking some people on their tuchas. both of your experience in growing probably made your SPs significantly better than the seeded sample i grew/tried. but mine was still good so i'm looking forward to a proper run of her!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 16, 2014)

OT...

Okay... So I have started culling pictures... I harvested Pyramid Seeds, Anesthesia a couple of days ahead of my Sugar Punch...



I may have taken her a few days early... 

So a few days ago I pulled some Anesthesia out of the jar just so see how she smoked... She tastes pretty good, but my first impression was, "Well, that was disappointing." Kind of a mild euphoria and that was it. So I took another rip and didn't really give it much thought. About 20 minutes later I started to feel really sleepy so I started to get ready for bed. By the time I got to bed I could hardly keep my eyes open. I literally passed out in bed, slept about 10 hours straight and right through my alarm. I woke up groggy and disoriented and was "foggy as hell" all morning. I really does kind of feel like waking up after surgery. I gave some to my helper to try. He took it home and the next morning he called me a half hour late, groggy as hell apologizing for being late. It is killer smoke, but again too strong for my regular use. I also have Cherry Bomb in my garden and prefer her for night time smoke. Cherry Bomb is a softer version of Anesthesia for me. A great nights sleep without the groggy, "stoner-hangover". But if you have serious sleep issues like my helper, Anesthesia may be the strain for you. A compact plant that is pretty easy to grow and really puts you under. I think she would be perfect for a tent grow. She is pretty easy to clone too.

Peace,

Keizer Soze


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 16, 2014)

Way OT...

Sunset in The Land of the Easily Amused.



Keizer Soze


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 17, 2014)

Sugar Punch...













The SSH Pheno probably could have gone at least another week, but I move plants in blocks of 9 and have no time for stragglers... This is the best pic I got of her, the wind was really beginning to come up. That is my helper holding her in place..



Sugar Punch... She was a pain in the ass to grow and needed a lot of attention. She seems to be sensitive to just about everything... I accidentally over watered one in flower and destroyed her... Also developed a Cal/Mag deficiency... Not easy to clone. I did clone her successfully but she needed constant attention. Then the Mom went into flower in 18 hrs of light, so I pushed her into the corner of my flower room. I wasn't too worried because I had a nice health top clone. Then two days later all of the clones went into flower... The mom and clones were in separate rooms and none of the other plants did anything like it. Sugar Punch is a freak... So now I have Mom and _*ALL*_ of my clones in flower... So no more SP for me unless I start from seed again.

Overall... Sugar Punch is a Prima Donna that really delivers in the end. If you can make it through her gauntlet she will reward you with truly delicious, sweet, ass-kicking smoke. Not for the faint-of-heart and not for beginners...

Peace,

Keizer Soze


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice pics and reports Keizer.....I really like that second pic....it's trippy !!! Haha

I'm really liking these reports of the SP being potent....I have been wanting to get a potent strain into my collection.......

Anyone else have issues with germinating the SP ? I got one with a real long stem that does not want to grow anything past the cotlydons (sp)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 18, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Sugar Punch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows it going, Mike? Those look VERY nice, and well, so that helps explain it a lil, the SP I got from you, started flowering in 18 hours of light too, I thought it was something weird I did, well anyways, I still have my SPs and they are veging still (not sure why yours started flowering, maybe they were on a 24 hr schedule?), I'm going to regen the one you gave me, and I still have the other three, so i'll have clones for you, if you need them. It IS a sensitive plant though... I'm tryin to be gentle with her.
Did you grow out the candy kush yet?
Just wait until you try the jack I gave you...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

sugarpunch update..looking good,clones exibiting some weird growth,i guess they dont 
like pinching for tops,they are all branchy and have the chickenfoot..oh well..and a huckleberry kush pic...lots of sugarpunch clones gearing up for the flower room..hope to have a good run of s.p. and the      m.s. cross


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 19, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Nice pics and reports Keizer.....I really like that second pic....it's trippy !!! Haha
> 
> I'm really liking these reports of the SP being potent....I have been wanting to get a potent strain into my collection.......
> 
> Anyone else have issues with germinating the SP ? I got one with a real long stem that does not want to grow anything past the cotlydons (sp)


Thank you.

I had germination issues that included two of them "stalling" for over a week. Watch her closely and don't let her dry out and she will probably get going again.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 19, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Hows it going, Mike? Those look VERY nice, and well, so that helps explain it a lil, the SP I got from you, started flowering in 18 hours of light too, I thought it was something weird I did, well anyways, I still have my SPs and they are veging still (not sure why yours started flowering, maybe they were on a 24 hr schedule?), I'm going to regen the one you gave me, and I still have the other three, so i'll have clones for you, if you need them. It IS a sensitive plant though... I'm tryin to be gentle with her.
> Did you grow out the candy kush yet?
> Just wait until you try the jack I gave you...


Thank you.

The SP I gave you is a freak. Not sure which pheno she is but she is sensitive. My clones are stretching big time... Will be interested to see how they produce. Would love a clone of your best pheno.

Just harvested the Candy Kush from seed with mixed reviews. Bud structure is loose and fluffy in some of the phenos, clones are in veg undergoing LST. Fingers crossed that I got a good Mom. Early smoke is ok... Tasty but nothing special. We shall see...

Cherry Bomb is the Bomb! Great vegger, easy to clone, sticky buds, tasty smoke and a very pleasant relaxing stone... Like 1,000 kittens trying to nuzzle you to death as you drift off to sleep. I love it and she is a keeper. Good yield too!

You still owe me a beer!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 19, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> this run of SP is doing much better than the first!! had to look back through this thread to find a picture of the first girl (who was at just about three weeks in the picture) to compare; this one is at 15 days today and looks better, and as big, as that one. pic up soon-too lazy to do it this post.
> 
> i didn't have any problems smoking her in the day, but i could see this knocking some people on their tuchas. both of your experience in growing probably made your SPs significantly better than the seeded sample i grew/tried. but mine was still good so i'm looking forward to a proper run of her!


My guess is that your first run was poor genetics... This girl is unstable and all over the place. Lots of weak plants that need LOTS of attention. I bet you get some tuchas-kicking weed this time... Or perhaps I'm just a light-weight...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 19, 2014)

It's interesting, I did not have many problems with it. But it's a polyhybrid and bad things tend to emerge at times. I did find it to be a sensitive feeder. Haven't had any issues with autoflowering - did it get root bound? Grown in organic dirt it's pretty simple though, just add water.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm going to get to the remaining 8 SP seeds over the next few months. I wish I could pop them all at once, but I don't have the room. My thoughts on the first two..... pretty good. Not earth shattering, but pretty good. Pretty easy to grow (I think my soil needs to be dialed back a bit for them), good yield, pretty nice buzz, but neither meet the definition of keeper in my book.

Hopefully I find something great in the next 8 seeds......


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 20, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The SP I gave you is a freak. Not sure which pheno she is but she is sensitive. My clones are stretching big time... Will be interested to see how they produce. Would love a clone of your best pheno.
> 
> ...


 You are right on that my friend, I owe you two beers. So the cherry bomb is a good one? Niice, I need to do a batch of clones, all my sannie stuff, your cherry bomb and your SP, I'm also seriously thinkin of getting the Chucky's bride, or the Selene, (wish they got the damn Chocolate Rain in again) after lurking/nerding it up on the opengrow forum, it seems those are the sativa keepers. Anything C99 related I wanna grow, I was SO disappointed when I grew a "c99" from clone, pretty sure it was an imposter... Sannie's Anesthesia looks interesting too, I have ZERO indicas right now, all mine are sativa hybrids, kinda want to get at least one.
Ah, and speaking of, did you pop your C99 yet?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 20, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's interesting, I did not have many problems with it. But it's a polyhybrid and bad things tend to emerge at times. I did find it to be a sensitive feeder. Haven't had any issues with autoflowering - did it get root bound? Grown in organic dirt it's pretty simple though, just add water.


The auto-flowering is a little weird... The Mom was under 18/6 light the whole time she was in veg. The clones were in 24/0 for about 3 weeks, then 18/6 for about a week. The mom was sitting in the veg room in a 7 gallon smart-pot with three other moms and the clones were in the nursery. I don't think the mom was root bound, but she may have needed some top dressing. The mom went into flower, then two days later the clones followed. None of the other strains were impacted, so it appears to be a SP related issue. Throw in the fact that Johnny also had a clone go into flower in 18/6 over 100 miles away...

I think Sugar Punch is A+ quality smoke and worth the effort to grow her out but she has her challenges. I was 8/10 in germination but only because I really babied 2 of them. In veg a couple of them just stalled for a while. They just quit growing and then would start up again. I had to give them their own individual watering schedules, separate from the rest of the room. Then in flower I accidentally over watered one. I didn't kill it, I but really messed her up... A couple developed Cal/Mag deficiency late in flower that I didn't really do much about. I cloned half a tray of Sugar Punch with half a tray of Candy Kush, then another tray half Anesthesia, half Cherry Bomb. The Anesthesia/Cherry Bomb tray needed about half the attention that the Sugar Punch/Candy Kush tray needed. I think the Sugar Punch/Candy Kush tray took about twice as much attention because the Sugar Punch and Candy Kush had harder thicker stems that are a bit tougher to root. I wouldn't say that she is horrible, but she certainly isn't "plug and play".


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 20, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> You are right on that my friend, I owe you two beers. So the cherry bomb is a good one? Niice, I need to do a batch of clones, all my sannie stuff, your cherry bomb and your SP, I'm also seriously thinkin of getting the Chucky's bride, or the Selene, (wish they got the damn Chocolate Rain in again) after lurking/nerding it up on the opengrow forum, it seems those are the sativa keepers. Anything C99 related I wanna grow, I was SO disappointed when I grew a "c99" from clone, pretty sure it was an imposter... Sannie's Anesthesia looks interesting too, I have ZERO indicas right now, all mine are sativa hybrids, kinda want to get at least one.
> Ah, and speaking of, did you pop your C99 yet?


Next time you come through town we should sit down and do some "strain strategy" so we can get a good mix in our pool...

And to answer the C99 question...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 20, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Next time you come through town we should sit down and do some "strain strategy" so we can get a good mix in our pool...
> 
> And to answer the C99 question...
> 
> View attachment 3233781


ohh my... you have the tutankhaman?! That's a gnarly strain.. Sweeet... The tut and the c99? Yeah, we need to figure this all out, plus the purple paralysis is looking pretty good, and I have cuts from it..
All I need is eight good strains, and I have three already, so five more... that's NOT counting the Sp, mad scientistXjackberry, agent orange, lavender, the strains I got from you, and the other grapegod phenos... Hopefully out of the SPs that I have, ONE will be a mindblower
and I know you know this, but you should pop some holes in those polo cups... don't wanna rot the root stem


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 20, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ohh my... you have the tutankhaman?! That's a gnarly strain.. Sweeet... The tut and the c99? Yeah, we need to figure this all out, plus the purple paralysis is looking pretty good, and I have cuts from it..
> All I need is eight good strains, and I have three already, so five more... that's NOT counting the Sp, mad scientistXjackberry, agent orange, lavender, the strains I got from you, and the other grapegod phenos... Hopefully out of the SPs that I have, ONE will be a mindblower
> and I know you know this, but you should pop some holes in those polo cups... don't wanna rot the root stem


When I first started germinating seeds I was horrible. I went 1/27 one time with some pretty expensive genetics. The next time I went something like 13/30. By the time I was done butchering them I had blown through about $500 worth of seeds and had about 14 sickly looking plants... I had a pretty rough and ugly start... I obviously started changing stuff up to get better and one of the things I ditched was the holes in the cup. Perhaps I should go back to it, but my current germination rate is about 85%...

I am 9/10 with C99. One of the seedlings never got her cotyledon leaves all the way open so she has had to struggle out of that. (You can see her in the front row of the pic above.) She is working her way out and I bet she catches up to the others. Very healthy and very robust. All 9 were above ground within 48 hours and 8 look great!

I am 7/10 with Tutankhamon - 5 healthy, 2 stragglers that are likely to be runts if they make it. I may have another Prima Donna on my hands...

We are getting pretty OT here so we should probably pick this conversation up off-line so we don't hi-jack the SP thread...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 20, 2014)

Ahh, whatever. It is what it is. What are your methods for germination? I always have extremely high success rates just putting them in water for 12-24hrs and then putting them into a pellet/rockwool cube/whatever. I'd also cut holes in the cups but it's not necessary if you're extremely careful.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 20, 2014)

Amen. I think Sugar Punch just likes you a lot more than she likes me... 

My best success rate for germination has been soaking seeds till they get a tail over 1/4 inch long (24 - 36 hours usually) then I pour them individually into soil, in holes about 1/2 inch deep. Keep them moist but not wet, and healthy seedlings usually start showing up in about 48 hours or so. 

I used the paper towel method for a while but way too tedious and you can injure those little roots pretty easy. I got pretty good at it but still... It was a good interim step for me but not a permanent solution.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 20, 2014)

See, I really do not like handling them with a tail. You just increase the odds of doing damage IMO. The papertowel method is just bad IMO.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2014)

pop em where theyll live their life out.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 21, 2014)

I start beans in a shotglass until they sink... about 24 hours usually... then plant about 1/2" deep in rapid rooters. I have high success, but the rapid rooters do dry out fast and have to be watered twice a day.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> pop em where theyll live their life out.


I'm gettin' tired of killing seeds because the peat pellets dry out....when you plant seed in grow soil what is the temp of the grow room ?


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 21, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm gettin' tired of killing seeds because the peat pellets dry out....when you plant seed in grow soil what is the temp of the grow room ?


i'm using root riot cubes to germ seeds and am liking it a lot. this last round, i didn't even soak anything for 12-24 hours like i was doing--i just popped them in really wet cubes. during the 48-72 hours it took for germination, the cubes even dried out twice on me and i still had a great success rate. out of say ten, i had two that didn't germ. 
one was from five THS skunk xxx purchased from TSSC and out of four attempts on those, i've only gotten one to germ and just recently. (smoked something a long time ago called "triple x" and i really liked it. hoping this was it.) it is a runt btw, and only 22 days old. the other was a bodhi sunshine daydream, my first one of those i think to not germ. although, when i messed up a few months ago and had double- and triple-germination in single pots happening, there might have been one lost during that round too...sorry, i'm rambling. as soon as they sprouted, i popped them in .3-gallon propagator air-pots.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 21, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> ...
> 
> We are getting pretty OT here so we should probably pick this conversation up off-line so we don't hi-jack the SP thread...


i enjoyed catching up with your recent grow... you and OGE always have solid information to pass along! 

your SP pics are awesome--looks like you did a great job, btw!! thanks for sharing those if i haven't said so already. i hope this next girl looks as nice as yours. definitely think the first one was a runt i was dealing with like you said and after watching this second girl grow, i am really looking forward to trying her again. she will be at day 21 tomorrow so i plan on putting a picture of her up then.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 21, 2014)

I've used those cubes for clones, and they worked well....I will have to pick up more at the hydro store...

I think they called them Oragno Plugs, or Grow Plugs maybe ? But they look to be the same as those Root Riot Cubes - a spongy type of cube made out of some organic stuff I think..

Ya, I think I am going to ditch the peat pellets for the Grow Plugs...Those grow cubes retain water so much better.

Seeds aren't cheap !!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 21, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> When I first started germinating seeds I was horrible. I went 1/27 one time with some pretty expensive genetics. The next time I went something like 13/30. By the time I was done butchering them I had blown through about $500 worth of seeds and had about 14 sickly looking plants... I had a pretty rough and ugly start... I obviously started changing stuff up to get better and one of the things I ditched was the holes in the cup. Perhaps I should go back to it, but my current germination rate is about 85%...
> 
> I am 9/10 with C99. One of the seedlings never got her cotyledon leaves all the way open so she has had to struggle out of that. (You can see her in the front row of the pic above.) She is working her way out and I bet she catches up to the others. Very healthy and very robust. All 9 were above ground within 48 hours and 8 look great!
> 
> ...


 ahh that's interesting, never heard that method for seeds before, i thought you just spaced out on it, but ya cant argue with better germination rates. What i always do for germing seeds, is get a small coffee mug half full of water, and i leave it on my receiver amp, for my sound system, and leave the amp on for warmth, i have usually 99% success rate doing that, as soon as they crack i plant them, i don't like to wait for the tail, soon as they crack, reminds me of a dirty oyster saying high.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm gettin' tired of killing seeds because the peat pellets dry out....when you plant seed in grow soil what is the temp of the grow room ?


my.methos is simple,ive changed it minutely..really wet promix bx,..sharpie hole in the promix(i use my index finger to the first knuckle..no puns guys)..cover loosely with soil..keep wet in the veg room(72-75 degrees)in a corner..i square off an area around the seed with 4 popsicle sticks so i know where it is,and to give the emerging cotes a little protection/comfort(thats the revision part..the sticks)..thats it..i have lost 8 seeds in over 2 year out of well over 75 plants.one sprouted actually but was sick from day one.ive had seeds i told myself i should throw away because of appearance and age sprout,amazing me,for i just knew i was wasting my time..
just keep em wet where they lay..good motto all around


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I've used those cubes for clones, and they worked well....I will have to pick up more at the hydro store...
> 
> I think they called them Oragno Plugs, or Grow Plugs maybe ? But they look to be the same as those Root Riot Cubes - a spongy type of cube made out of some organic stuff I think..
> 
> ...


Put seed in the plugs pointed side down, wet them once(spray around cube), and place it in a propagation dome. Around 3-5 days you should get sprouts (usually 3)


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Put seed in the plugs pointed side down, wet them once(spray around cube), and place it in a propagation dome. Around 3-5 days you should get sprouts (usually 3)


Yepp I got a dome, and heat mat as well...I actually like soaking the seed in a shot glass for around 24 hours...It usually just cracks the seed open enough to kickstart the germination process...I don't care for the paper towel method as I think you have to be too careful not to hurt or break the taproot.

So I think I'll go shot glass, grow plug, heat mat and dome !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> I start beans in a shotglass until they sink... about 24 hours usually... then plant about 1/2" deep in rapid rooters. I have high success, but the rapid rooters do dry out fast and have to be watered twice a day.





SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I'm gettin' tired of killing seeds because the peat pellets dry out....when you plant seed in grow soil what is the temp of the grow room ?


Keep them dome-d until they're ready to plant.

Lot's of free domes....single beans and multiples. My favorites [singles] are the clear cups and lids that McDonald's uses for their yogurt fruit parfait. Multiples are found everywhere in any grocery store deli.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2014)

everyone got a method..i pieced mine together thru experience,trial and error,and old heads wisdom..guys that been growing for 30-40 years aint doing it cause they are bad at it(if they are,let them keep on..)


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 21, 2014)

I was going to comment on germination but I have been sampling the SP tonight so I a little too wasted to be coherent. So here is my SP in flower...



Mom is 58" and babies are about 18"...



Not really sure how far along she is...



I think (hope) that she is going to be a frosty girl...

Peace,

Keizer Soze


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 21, 2014)

The most interesting germination method I have seen lately was from st0wandgrow I think. I forget which cubes are used but they are soaked in aloe water. I wanted to research that one a little further. I remember being very impressed by the seedlings...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 22, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> See, I really do not like handling them with a tail. You just increase the odds of doing damage IMO. The papertowel method is just bad IMO.


I don't necessarily disagree. Anytime the tail is exposed you can injure it pretty easily. But I literally never touch the seeds. I separate them when I take them out of their soaking shot glass and drop them into a second shot glass and literally pour the seed into her hole. The pouring action actually starts the burying process and I just pinch the whole shut over her and wait 48 hours.

The paper towel method was a great step for me. I was dealing with some genetics that were a bit suspect because I had to store them in some pretty crappy conditions for a few months and wasn't sure how many survived... The paper towel method allowed me to literally see what was going on with the seeds and where I was making my mistakes. That is how I learned the difference between moist an wet. Turned out some of the seeds were bad, I was over watering them and using cruddy potting soil. The paper towel method helped me figure out a lot of that stuff, but certainly not an on-going solution.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i enjoyed catching up with your recent grow... you and OGE always have solid information to pass along!
> 
> your SP pics are awesome--looks like you did a great job, btw!! thanks for sharing those if i haven't said so already. i hope this next girl looks as nice as yours. definitely think the first one was a runt i was dealing with like you said and after watching this second girl grow, i am really looking forward to trying her again. she will be at day 21 tomorrow so i plan on putting a picture of her up then.


Thank you.

Pics or it isn't real...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> The most interesting germination method I have seen lately was from st0wandgrow I think. I forget which cubes are used but they are soaked in aloe water. I wanted to research that one a little further. I remember being very impressed by the seedlings...



Salicylic acid is a rooting hormone. Aloe contains a good deal of it. Some people make a willow water tea (also contains salicylic acid) by snipping a shoot from a willow tree. You can also crush up an asparin and make the same type of tea. It doesn't matter what type of cube you use. I've done it with peat cubes, rockwool, etc. I personally prefer rock wool


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i use my index finger to the first knuckle..


It's okay Rory... You can admit that it's your favorite part of popping seeds. We wont judge...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Salicylic acid is a rooting hormone. Aloe contains a good deal of it. Some people make a willow water tea (also contains salicylic acid) by snipping a shoot from a willow tree. You can also crush up an asparin and make the same type of tea. It doesn't matter what type of cube you use. I've done it with peat cubes, rockwool, etc. I personally prefer rock wool



Thanks for the great info... I'm going to be reworking my soil recipe soon. Plan on reviewing our earlier conversation about your soil recipe when I do so...


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> ... Pics or it isn't real...


okay, okay! 

day 21 sugar punch along with a bodhi prayer tower also at day 21 for comparison:




they both are in the .3 gallon propagator air-pots to be up-potted to a 1-gallon tonight. 

she looks like she is going to be great! need to be done by December, no later than mid-January though, so end of September or first of October i'll throw her in flower. do you all (that have recently finished growing SP) think that will be a decent amount of veg time for her? remember, my last one i did not veg but for a few weeks, i think...and she ended up being a lot smaller than i expected.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2014)

I think depending on the phenotype it can stretch like crazy. You'll pull her down by December I'm sure if you start in Sept/early oct.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Salicylic acid is a rooting hormone. Aloe contains a good deal of it. Some people make a willow water tea (also contains salicylic acid) by snipping a shoot from a willow tree. You can also crush up an asparin and make the same type of tea. It doesn't matter what type of cube you use. I've done it with peat cubes, rockwool, etc. I personally prefer rock wool


When you say tea....is this something you would brew ? Or just mix up, and soak the cubes ?

So this stuff really accelerates early growth ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> When you say tea....is this something you would brew ? Or just mix up, and soak the cubes ?
> 
> So this stuff really accelerates early growth ?



I use 200x freeze dried aloe powder. I just mix a little in water and then soak the cubes in it for a few hours. 

Does it work? My evidence is only anecdotal, but it seems to help. It's really tough to say though when dealing with seeds/seedlings. Each one is going to be different from the next so it's a little more difficult to tell IMO. Much easier to notice if a product/technique is beneficial when dealing with clones.

I wouldn't run out and buy anything, but if you have an aloe plant at home, or a willow tree near by give it a try and see what you think.

http://deepgreenpermaculture.com/diy-instructions/home-made-plant-rooting-hormone-willow-water/


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 23, 2014)

That's really cool how a willow branch placed in water will root...I actually love willow trees...They might be my favorite tree...I wonder what would happen if I took a small branch, rooted it, and tried to grow it indoors...I wonder if I could have like some mini willow tree indoors kinda like a bonsai plant or something....hahaha that would be cool....

I wonder how that Willow Tea would be for even for young plants in vegg too...That Indolebutyric acid (IBA) in the willow tips sounds promising...Would like to try it on a plant in vegg to see if it makes the plant explode.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> okay, okay!
> 
> day 21 sugar punch along with a bodhi prayer tower also at day 21 for comparison:
> 
> ...


Very nice!

I would be careful with that one. There is a very good chance that you were dealing with a runt last time. My observation was the the sharp more jagged leaves get bushy and the more rounded leaves, like yours, stretch like crazy. Forty five days of veg may be plenty... Switch her to 12/12 mid September and share your Sugar Punch with Santa. For a nice treat like that, he may even leave you new worms for your worm bins...


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 25, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I would be careful with that one. There is a very good chance that you were dealing with a runt last time. My observation was the the sharp more jagged leaves get bushy and the more rounded leaves, like yours, stretch like crazy. Forty five days of veg may be plenty... Switch her to 12/12 mid September and share your Sugar Punch with Santa. For a nice treat like that, he may even leave you new worms for your worm bins...


thanks Keizer! i was looking at her today, and was thinking mid-September too, she looks really healthy and wonderful color in her leaves. i want to make sure i get a nice harvest off of her, as i definitely didn't have enough sugar punch to smoke from the last time. i didn't up-pot her yet, but will do so in a few days and will get another picture of her up. she is doing great in the propagator! 
i was just checking my bin today and i think they've had a lot of babies lately because there were a lot of them! there are two bins currently active, and i think i might add another one sometime this week...the bottom bin will probably be ready to collect from in three weeks.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow, frosty Sugar Punch and fresh worm poop. Doesn't get much better than that!

Sounds like Santa needs to bring you new worm bins. Have you been a good girl?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2014)

i got a purple sugarpunch..its just starting..
and a few shots of the 2 s.p. and the huckleberry kush..the m.s. x jb cross is doing nice,i took pics and accidentally erased...oops..it was the dabs.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got a purple sugarpunch..its just starting..
> and a few shots of the 2 s.p. and the huckleberry kush..the m.s. x jb cross is doing nice,i took pics and accidentally erased...oops..it was the dabs.
> View attachment 3238495 View attachment 3238497 View attachment 3238499 View attachment 3238502 View attachment 3238503


Nice Bro! Looks like you have some frosty girls.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got a purple sugarpunch..its just starting..
> and a few shots of the 2 s.p. and the huckleberry kush..the m.s. x jb cross is doing nice,i took pics and accidentally erased...oops..it was the dabs.
> View attachment 3238495 View attachment 3238497 View attachment 3238499 View attachment 3238502 View attachment 3238503


I really like your leaves, nice and healthy green!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Aug 26, 2014)

Im really going to have to give this strain another shot. I usually run an all organic line for nutes and soil. But i got lazy and ran my sugar punch with Dyna-Gro nutes and they were way to sensitive and I have had nothing but trouble with them. I ran Silverfields with no problem on Dyna-Gro nutes, which is suppose to be sugar punch in regular seed form. Is Sugar Punch worth another shot? are the majority of the phenos that you get from it fire?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 26, 2014)

im liking mine more now that its showing promise..during veg,it wasnt hitting on shit! still undecided..proof will be that first bonghit!im interested in the purple pheno i have(its dark pinkish now in places)...ive got a 2nd and 3rd run working now also,and threw a 4th group in flower on monday..stop back around ill have a smoke report soon


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Wow, frosty Sugar Punch and fresh worm poop. Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Sounds like Santa needs to bring you new worm bins. Have you been a good girl?


of course i've been good---how do you think i got the worm bin in the first place!?  it came with five bins, so i'm good for now with those.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 27, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> Im really going to have to give this strain another shot. I usually run an all organic line for nutes and soil. But i got lazy and ran my sugar punch with Dyna-Gro nutes and they were way to sensitive and I have had nothing but trouble with them. I ran Silverfields with no problem on Dyna-Gro nutes, which is suppose to be sugar punch in regular seed form. Is Sugar Punch worth another shot? are the majority of the phenos that you get from it fire?


i didn't like silverfields as much--even with my runt sugar punch last run, i really liked it and am looking forward to this next round. so...definitely worth another shot!


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i got a purple sugarpunch..its just starting..
> and a few shots of the 2 s.p. and the huckleberry kush..the m.s. x jb cross is doing nice,i took pics and accidentally erased...oops..it was the dabs.
> View attachment 3238495 View attachment 3238497 View attachment 3238499 View attachment 3238502 View attachment 3238503


very nice rory420420!! your girls always look so nice. the sugar punch looks awesome and i really need to break down and get some huckleberry kush if it is still in stock...i've been wanting some ever since you started talking about it and sharing your pics. after seeing this, it's a definite on the next sannie order!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Aug 27, 2014)

Undercovergrow: why didnt you silverfields? is it less potent? I have some curing now, haven't tried a sample yet.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> very nice rory420420!! your girls always look so nice. the sugar punch looks awesome and i really need to break down and get some huckleberry kush if it is still in stock...i've been wanting some ever since you started talking about it and sharing your pics. after seeing this, it's a definite on the next sannie order!


ive been wanting some also..too bad its been a bratwurst bonanza with the huckleberry...hopefully the new one will yeild some buds!..thank you for the compliments!


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 27, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> Undercovergrow: why didnt you silverfields? is it less potent? I have some curing now, haven't tried a sample yet.


it had too much of a haze taste for me. i do not like the "pine taste" at all and this had a lot of it in the taste and on exhale. it was so gross to me that i flushed it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 27, 2014)

I love Silverfields a lot. I had some hazey phenotypes but I also had a couple very very fruity. It's not the same as Sugar Punch in the end though. Definitely some differences. SP is shorter flowering. Less sativa dominant. Slightly. Also similar though in that both are strong and smelly and enjoyable to grow and smoke. Gun to my head I'd take SP over it as the most potent SP plants I had were a little stronger than the SF.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 28, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> of course i've been good---how do you think i got the worm bin in the first place!?  it came with five bins, so i'm good for now with those.


Bad girls get worm bins too... Just not from Santa


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 31, 2014)

hey guys my SP has a few nodes...Pretty soon will be ready to top or fim...

What do you guys think is the best option for SP...

Topping ? Uncle Ben's Topping technique, or should I FIM it ?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 31, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> hey guys my SP has a few nodes...Pretty soon will be ready to top or fim...
> 
> What do you guys think is the best option for SP...
> 
> Topping ? Uncle Ben's Topping technique, or should I FIM it ?


Top clone her and cross your fingers that you have a killer pheno. You should probably wait for a few more nodes though...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 31, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Top clone her and cross your fingers that you have a killer pheno. You should probably wait for a few more nodes though...


If I do get a keeper what's the best way to maintain a mother plant ? Like, what lighting hours do you run ? 

And, what would be like the smallest size container I could grow her in ?

Thnx, never had a mother plant before.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 31, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> If I do get a keeper what's the best way to maintain a mother plant ? Like, what lighting hours do you run ?
> 
> And, what would be like the smallest size container I could grow her in ?
> 
> Thnx, never had a mother plant before.


After you have a rooted clone, keep her in your veg area at 18/6. I would put her in as large a pot as your system provides if you want to keep her around.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

i keep mine on 24hrs,but thats just me..i use a mom for a few cycles,cut a few extra tge last cycle,throw the mom into flower,grow up a clone..repeat.
heres some s.p..ill be cloning tues,so ill take better pics,the lights came on before i got in there..


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 1, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i keep mine on 24hrs,but thats just me..i use a mom for a few cycles,cut a few extra tge last cycle,throw the mom into flower,grow up a clone..repeat.
> heres some s.p..ill be cloning tues,so ill take better pics,the lights came on before i got in there..
> View attachment 3243497 View attachment 3243498 View attachment 3243499


hmmm..well that's what I was wondering...Because if I can keep a Mom(s) at 24 hours light that means that I don't have to have a separate grow box for that plant(s)...I really could just toss the Moms in my cellar somewhere under some cfls.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys sorry to bust into this thread, but is cannazone a reliable source for seeds? I'm interested in purchasing some Sugar punch. This stuff seems like some straight fire and i cant believe how much cheaper these beans are than you'd by from other certain seedbanks. I Feel like i've been getting F'd in the A.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea, Cannazon is a good source. Ordered from them a few times now.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> hmmm..well that's what I was wondering...Because if I can keep a Mom(s) at 24 hours light that means that I don't have to have a separate grow box for that plant(s)...I really could just toss the Moms in my cellar somewhere under some cfls.


theorhetically you can keep them in flower and just clone off of the flowering plant,revegging it,but ill bet doughnuts on that fucking up eventually..
get a footlocker,some cfl's,a computer fan and set it near a vent..wont smell really..reclone as she gets too big/thick for the box/cloning..i just flowered out my purple haze mom after about 3 years of her in the same bucket


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 4, 2014)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> Hey guys sorry to bust into this thread, but is cannazone a reliable source for seeds? I'm interested in purchasing some Sugar punch. This stuff seems like some straight fire and i cant believe how much cheaper these beans are than you'd by from other certain seedbanks. I Feel like i've been getting F'd in the A.


Pretty sure that they will not reship if your beans get snagged in customs, so check into to that if it is important to you.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll post this here because this is the thread that I am most active in...

So the other night around 7:30 - 8:00 I am getting ready for dinner. I hear a rustling at the back gate (about 15' away from my outdoor garden), thought nothing of it, figured it was just one of the cats. Go to the kitchen and hear a voice call out from behind me and I figure it is the TV... I walked back into the living room and a very commanding voice from behind me called out, "EXCUSE ME". I turned around and saw a County Sheriff at my window dressed in a black uniform, wearing a riot vest on the outside of his uniform and a large pistol (probably a 45 or 9mm) prominently displayed on his hip. YIKESS!!! Big problem, the door to my veg room is open and he has a perfect view right into it from where he is standing.

He asked me, "Do you have a grow license?"

I said, "Yes"

He then went on to inform me that he was here from the parole department and was looking for the previous tenant. (I actually live in a pretty nice neighborhood, but the property that I occupy has quite a reputation...) So I explain that they have been gone for a long time and they are definitely not here. His partner, dressed in similar attire, then walked around the corner from the back of the house and joined him. They then ask me if I would walk over to the door and have a conversation with them there. I agree.

We get to the door and the officer very politely explained to me that they were there looking for a parole violator and nothing else. He also informed me that this person had recently used this address as his residence and as a result he HAD to come inside and verify that the person wasn't here.

These guys were being very cool with me and I did not feel a hostile vibe from them at all. When they said they were only here for the parole violator, I believed them but still felt pretty sketchy about the situation. I figured that if I said no, they would have gone and gotten a warrant thinking that I may have been harboring their fugitive. Also, they had already seen the veg room and knew there was a grow going on here, so there wasn't really anything to hide. 

I looked the lead officer in the eye and said, "Your here for parole related issues only, right?"

He replied, "Parole issues only"

So I let them in and gave them the grand tour. They saw it all.. Flower room, veg room and nursery. 

They looked around and said, "Okay, no parole violators here. We will mark it off as a bad address."

And they left.

They never asked to see any documentation or anything. I have complete documentation ready for such an event, but they weren't even interested... I run a pretty clean operation and probably appeared to be in compliance enough for them not to care. Plus they were really here on unrelated business.

Talk about a spike for the old Anxiety... I think my encounter is pretty indicative of the legal and political climate here in California. The cops are less and less concerned around here. And apparently if you are running a clean operation that appears to be in compliance, they are pretty much going to leave you alone.

Fingers crossed that I don't have anymore visitors or encounters. Perhaps the next guys wont be so cool.

That's all for now from The Land of the Easily Amused,

Keizer Soze


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 4, 2014)

Keizer....ever think of getting yourself a tough dog, or a gun ? I know I have....

Also.....security systems are pretty good nowadays. ?...I recently bought a dash cam for my car that also had a built in motion detector....so if someone approached my car in the middle of the night the cam would record them....That cam was $40 something bucks off ebay.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 4, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Keizer....ever think of getting yourself a tough dog, or a gun ? I know I have....
> 
> Also.....security systems are pretty good nowadays. ?...I recently bought a dash cam for my car that also had a built in motion detector....so if someone approached my car in the middle of the night the cam would record them....That cam was $40 something bucks off ebay.


Dog, yes. Guns no way... Feds don't like guns at grows. I have security in place, just wasn't really monitoring it at the time...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I'll post this here because this is the thread that I am most active in...
> 
> So the other night around 7:30 - 8:00 I am getting ready for dinner. I hear a rustling at the back gate (about 15' away from my outdoor garden), thought nothing of it, figured it was just one of the cats. Go to the kitchen and hear a voice call out from behind me and I figure it is the TV... I walked back into the living room and a very commanding voice from behind me called out, "EXCUSE ME". I turned around and saw a County Sheriff at my window dressed in a black uniform, wearing a riot vest on the outside of his uniform and a large pistol (probably a 45 or 9mm) prominently displayed on his hip. YIKESS!!! Big problem, the door to my veg room is open and he has a perfect view right into it from where he is standing.
> 
> ...



Oh man. Bet that made the ole butt-hole pucker up a bit! lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2014)

i was reading and got to the cop part,my heart sank,then i was revived at the ending!
that same thing happened and ended badly for a girl in my asap class..she got a knock for a friend of hers,they were allowed to look for the friend,and found a roach..hence her class attendance..
glad it worked out for you man!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, my heart would have falen out of my chest. Glad it tuned out ok for you. Is anyone closer to a smoke report on there Sugar Punch grows?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2014)

i think ill be cutting mind in a week or 2..im not sure..but ill give a detailed one then!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh man. Bet that made the ole butt-hole pucker up a bit! lol


Oh man, like you have no idea...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2014)

some cops dont care..i watched em walk past a girl railing molly at a club to get to a fight/argument..she looked up as they looked down at her,but nothing was said...
i think the phrase goes "couldnt get a greasy straight pin up my ass with a jack-hammer"


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> some cops dont care..i watched em walk past a girl railing molly at a club to get to a fight/argument..she looked up as they looked down at her,but nothing was said...
> i think the phrase goes "couldnt get a greasy straight pin up my ass with a jack-hammer"


Amen


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Amen



lol Keizer! I can only imagine your reaction. Depending on what I was puffing on at the time, I'd probably either invite them in to share my Doritos, or have a heart attack right there on the spot.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Keizer - i've got nothing except "wow!!" good vibes sent your way that never happens again!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Dog, yes. Guns no way... Feds don't like guns at grows. I have security in place, just wasn't really monitoring it at the time...


 holy crap Mike! that's some scary shit... Get a dog, but NEVER a gun.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> It's okay Rory... You can admit that it's your favorite part of popping seeds. We wont judge...


 HAHAHA, I just caught that... hilarious


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 5, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> holy crap Mike! that's some scary shit... Get a dog, but NEVER a gun.


Amen!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

Update



Sugar Punch from the flower room beginning to get frosty...

OT



Cherry Bomb Outdoor



Anesthesia - Outdoor

Cherry Bomb is my favorite strain right now. Easy to grow, easy to clone, great producer, yummy taste, very stoney, grows great indoor and outdoor and is caterpillar resistant (caterpillars love Anesthesia). Is there anything Cherry Bomb can't do???

Peace,

Keizer Soze


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 9, 2014)

very nice, Keizer!! your frosty SP looks awesome! the rest of the girls look great too-fantastic job.  

finally got my SP up-potted to a 2-gallon air-pot. almost killed her the other day taking her out of the tent; she got caught up on the light or the flap from the tent, and she nearly bent over completely at the base of the stem. that was a few days ago, and she is doing much better except for the tower-of-Pisa lean she has to her now. 

as december is my end-date goal, i'm thinking i will let her stay in the 2-gallon for another week and three days before i move her into flower, i will move her into a 3-gallon. i plan on putting her in flower in ten days. i can fix the lean if it hasn't corrected itself by then.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 9, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look really great Mike, we need to get the anesthesia from sannies, that's one I've been curious to try. Gotta try the cherry bomb you gave me.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 9, 2014)

hey guys I am going to be topping my SP soon, and then cloning the top....

I forgot...How good does SP clone ? When can I expect roots ? thnx, SC


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

Sugar Punch is pretty good to clone. She needs a little extra attention but not much. I didn't loose a single one... I leave mine in the tray for 3 weeks.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> very nice, Keizer!! your frosty SP looks awesome! the rest of the girls look great too-fantastic job.
> 
> finally got my SP up-potted to a 2-gallon air-pot. almost killed her the other day taking her out of the tent; she got caught up on the light or the flap from the tent, and she nearly bent over completely at the base of the stem. that was a few days ago, and she is doing much better except for the tower-of-Pisa lean she has to her now.
> 
> as december is my end-date goal, i'm thinking i will let her stay in the 2-gallon for another week and three days before i move her into flower, i will move her into a 3-gallon. i plan on putting her in flower in ten days. i can fix the lean if it hasn't corrected itself by then.


Thank you.

Can you steak you girl up? Or do you really even need to?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> hey guys I am going to be topping my SP soon, and then cloning the top....
> 
> I forgot...How good does SP clone ? When can I expect roots ? thnx, SC



I topped both of mine and they rooted with no issues.

I ended up tossing both, but that's beside the point


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I topped both of mine and they rooted with no issues.
> 
> I ended up tossing both, but that's beside the point


Okay... I'll bite. Why did you toss your SP clones?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Okay... I'll bite. Why did you toss your SP clones?



They were both pretty good, but not great. I normally grow most plants a second time from clone to be sure, but I've got so many other seeds (including 8 more SP) that I want to grow I didn't have the time/space to commit to plants that didnt wow me.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> those look really great Mike, we need to get the anesthesia from sannies, that's one I've been curious to try. Gotta try the cherry bomb you gave me.


Grow out the Anesthesia I gave you from Pyramid Seeds. Deadly potent.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They were both pretty good, but not great. I normally grow most plants a second time from clone to be sure, but I've got so many other seeds (including 8 more SP) that I want to grow I didn't have the time/space to commit to plants that didnt wow me.


Better fish to fry...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 9, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Grow out the Anesthesia I gave you from Pyramid Seeds. Deadly potent.


 I will, I have that one and the cherry bomb on the list for the next harvest. gonna do the SPs, the mad/jack freebie, anesthesia, a jack and a blue dream.
I have an eight foot Kali outside, looks interesting, may run into December though


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I will, I have that one and the cherry bomb on the list for the next harvest. gonna do the SPs, the mad/jack freebie, anesthesia, a jack and a blue dream.
> I have an eight foot Kali outside, looks interesting, may run into December though


I think the SP I gave you is going to be a very frosty girl. She is shaping up quite nicely. Would love an eight week finish, but perhaps that is asking too much. May want a cut back if she is a decent yielder.

Tutankhamon has been a bust for me... may scratch the whole thing. Apparently doesn't like my set-up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a cut of SP that's great in 7 weeks - I have 2 different ones a long flowering and the short one - the short one has many issues, lower yield, super floppy stems and annoying as hell to grow in general. I think it's rare. They exist.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 9, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Sugar Punch is pretty good to clone. She needs a little extra attention but not much. I didn't loose a single one... I leave mine in the tray for 3 weeks.


Ok Keizer quiz time....haha...

Do you then top or fim the SP clones ?

Also, what's the high like on that Pyramid Anesthesia ?

And one more thing....Have you ever been to Keizer Stadium ?

thnx, SC


----------



## COGrown (Sep 9, 2014)

The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Ok Keizer quiz time....haha...
> 
> Do you then top or fim the SP clones ?
> 
> ...


I don't fim anything so I would vote for topping, but it would be a matter of personal choice. If you have the room I would let the clones go natural and see which pheno you end up with. Then make a decision for the next round. If you have height restrictions I would top for sure because some of theses girls stretch 300% or so...

I can't really comment on the high for Pyramid Seeds Anesthesia because I have never been awake long enough to fully experience it...  For me the initial reaction is "ho-hum"... But within about 20 minutes of smoking I can not keep my eyes open. Super deep sleep, like pretty much coma stage. The tough part is the next morning, it's like waking up from the dead. Extremely foggy and sluggish till like 10:30 - 11:00 before it wears off. Coffee/Red Bull/RockStar won't cut it. Too powerful for my regular use but a gift to those with sleep issues.

Never been to Keizer Stadium... Should I go?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


Very impressive, looks like a real "E-Ticket Ride"


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.



Very nice! That pic may have just sold me on a pack. Wow!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


Wow ! Very impressive !


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 9, 2014)

Keizer.....my bad....it's actually Kezar Stadium in San Fran..,,, it was demolished in 1989...was hoping for some old concert story.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


What was the yield and flower time like?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


Yep.. it's strong medicine. I have some pics of my OD and it looks quite sick all things considering my latitude etc.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 9, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> What was the yield and flower time like?


Yields are good and flower time is in the 8-9week range. Good uniformity too. I haven't seen a bad plant from the line. I have seen one very special one and I think there is a hell of a lot of potential in the plants I have OD which are all different and from seed. The structure is heaven for someone growing indoors. Just do a little LST and you'll get a nice even canopy horizontally. No support necessary.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 9, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Keizer.....my bad....it's actually Kezar Stadium in San Fran..,,, it was demolished in 1989...was hoping for some old concert story.


Maybe as a kid, but not that I recall. Went to many concerts at The Cow Palace, Oakland Colosseum, Shoreline Amphitheater, The Greek Theater, etc... I have a box full of old concert tee-shirts somewhere... I even have a Van Halen tee-shirt from their very first tour... 

Yikes, my age is really showing now...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

all places the dead played frequently..
harvest time..sugar punch and jack x m.s. cross,one sugar punch(#2) is more purple,the other is less,but yeilds more


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> all places the dead played frequently..
> harvest time..sugar punch and jack x m.s. cross,one sugar punch(#2) is more purple,the other is less,but yeilds moreView attachment 3250167 View attachment 3250168 View attachment 3250169 View attachment 3250173 View attachment 3250177 View attachment 3250180 View attachment 3250181
> View attachment 3250167 View attachment 3250168 View attachment 3250169 View attachment 3250173 View attachment 3250177 View attachment 3250180 View attachment 3250181


Very nice job! What were your yields like?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 10, 2014)

rory420420 those look awesome! since i'm out of smoke for a few days until harvest, i'll stop by to test those with ya'!  they really do look great-nice job!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The anesthesia available from Sannie's shop, from breeder's choice, is one of the most potent plants I have grown to date. It is a true knock out. I had a sample lab tested and it came in at just over 25% THC, which is so far the highest any of my flower has tested. Very dark oldschool afghani flavors. Genuinely not for the casual smoker.


 this is what the guys on opengrow have been saying for a while, the anesthesia and the chucky's bride, those are the next two from sannie for me, and I've been tryin to talk my buddy into tryin the shackzilla for his outdoor next year. Beautiful plant, by the way. wonder what that beauty looks like when it's finished, that one looks to have another 15 days or more, I bet its a frosty bitch when its done.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> all places the dead played frequently..
> harvest time..sugar punch and jack x m.s. cross,one sugar punch(#2) is more purple,the other is less,but yeilds moreView attachment 3250167 View attachment 3250168 View attachment 3250169 View attachment 3250173 View attachment 3250177 View attachment 3250180 View attachment 3250181
> View attachment 3250167 View attachment 3250168 View attachment 3250169 View attachment 3250173 View attachment 3250177 View attachment 3250180 View attachment 3250181



Nice Rory!

I'll be curious to see what you think the smoke is like. You look to have "The One" phenos there. It made for very pretty buds once all trimmed up, but it didn't knock my socks off in any other way. Pretty nice buzz to it, but no discernible taste or smell to it ...... so I scrapped the clone and moved on to sprouting more seeds.

Be sure to update us once you've puffed on her.....


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Very nice job! What were your yields like?


just cut,ill know sundayish..my yeilds are never great,i gotta split everything with the land owner(doh!)..but MY tent may have a spot for a s.p. in december..1# seems to yeild more,while 2# was more purple..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice Rory!
> 
> I'll be curious to see what you think the smoke is like. You look to have "The One" phenos there. It made for very pretty buds once all trimmed up, but it didn't knock my socks off in any other way. Pretty nice buzz to it, but no discernible taste or smell to it ...... so I scrapped the clone and moved on to sprouting more seeds.
> 
> Be sure to update us once you've puffed on her.....


yea,i didnt have any smell from them,which is alarming.im waiting for the smoke to decide..ifi can get some weight outta the girls,i may run her a few times so the locals can see what real purple weed looks like,and,i can make a christmas fund outta it


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's my SP...Lost track of how long she's been veggin' for but I just topped her...She was 7 nodes high, and I cut at the 5th node....I also cloned the top (it's under that towel in my homemade clone dome on top of a heat mat)...Runnin' her in Promix, Lime, perlite, WC, and Epsoma Garden Tone...I've topped dressed with WC, Seabird Guano, and maybe some kelp I think....Plan on veggin' for maybe another week....then it's into the flowering chamber for her....

Can I be a part of the Sugar Punch Club now ?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy, your SP has some nice color to her! what size air-pot is that?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Here's my SP...Lost track of how long she's been veggin' for but I just topped her...She was 7 nodes high, and I cut at the 5th node....I also cloned the top (it's under that towel in my homemade clone dome on top of a heat mat)...Runnin' her in Promix, Lime, perlite, WC, and Epsoma Garden Tone...I've topped dressed with WC, Seabird Guano, and maybe some kelp I think....Plan on veggin' for maybe another week....then it's into the flowering chamber for her....
> 
> Can I be a part of the Sugar Punch Club now ?
> 
> View attachment 3251093 View attachment 3251094 View attachment 3251095 View attachment 3251096


why do you add lime? pro mix has it added to it..just letting you know..
good thing you lost track of veg time..if its antthing like mine,youll be waiting over a month..
buckwheat was asked if you can join the club..he said "O-TAAY!"


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

Doesn't hurt to add more lime. I've had ph issues in promix before way back when I was non organic.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2014)

i see....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> SpaaaceCowboy, your SP has some nice color to her! what size air-pot is that?


thnx ucg...I thought she looked kind of average but anyways that is either in a 1 or 2 gallon air-pot....I will be transplanting her to a 7 gallon air-pot next ! OOhhhhhh Yaaaaaaaa 

(if the clone survives she goes into a 5 gallon air-pot)


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> why do you add lime? pro mix has it added to it..just letting you know..
> good thing you lost track of veg time..if its antthing like mine,youll be waiting over a month..
> buckwheat was asked if you can join the club..he said "O-TAAY!"


hmmm...well it was leftover mix from when I was growing non-organically....Good question...I've honestly forgotten why I was adding the lime (either ph or for Ca I want to say?)...mix used to be pro-mix, lime, perlite, and wc...Then I would use Jacks Classic...I basically took that mix and added the Epsoma...I have been top dressing her with worm castings, and guano (seabird) for the first time yesterday....

I have concocted a new super soil...That new mix does not have lime in it.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2014)

ive allways left it out cause i use r.o water,and cal mag,plus i knew it was added in,but a little more cant hurt i suppose,especially if ur reusing soil..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2014)

have to use r.o. water..sulfur is awful in my well..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Here's my SP...Lost track of how long she's been veggin' for but I just topped her...She was 7 nodes high, and I cut at the 5th node....I also cloned the top (it's under that towel in my homemade clone dome on top of a heat mat)...Runnin' her in Promix, Lime, perlite, WC, and Epsoma Garden Tone...I've topped dressed with WC, Seabird Guano, and maybe some kelp I think....Plan on veggin' for maybe another week....then it's into the flowering chamber for her....
> 
> Can I be a part of the Sugar Punch Club now ?
> 
> View attachment 3251093 View attachment 3251094 View attachment 3251095 View attachment 3251096


Nice! I think your girl is really going to stretch. If I recall correctly, the softer curved, less jagged leaf pattern are the stretchy ones...

As far as joining the Sugar Punch Club, I vote yes! But Undercovergrow is the thread originator, hostess and designated "hot chick" for the thread, so her vote is really the only one that matters... You know how hot chicks are...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 11, 2014)

congratulations are in order, the sugarpunch is the only plant I've ever seen that WILL NOT stop flowering...trying to regenerate this thing, and its just NOT happening, gonna need another clone, Mike, luckily my other three aren't flowering


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> congratulations are in order, the sugarpunch is the only plant I've ever seen that WILL NOT stop flowering...trying to regenerate this thing, and its just NOT happening, gonna need another clone, Mike, luckily my other three aren't flowering


LOL... I told you she was a freak...

What's up with the other three???


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> LOL... I told you she was a freak...
> 
> What's up with the other three???


 my other three i'm getting a lil bigger first. Haven't taken clones from them yet, my cloner is full of those purple paralysis cuts, and those were from a flowering mama, so its taking a lil while, Plus I still have to get cuts from the jackberry X mad scientist. It'll be around Christmas that i'll have those ladies in the 12/12 room.
It's getting alil nutty right now, I have the following
My keepers, the jack herer, grapegod, and the blue dream.
the rest
hardcore OG, XJ-13, querkle, anesthesia, candy kush, your SP, the three Tutankhamen "runts", 3 different new grapegod phenos, my three SPs, two mad scientist/jackberrys, three diff purple paralysis phenos... and that's JUST the vege room. Not to mention the 10 or so cuts that i'm trying to clone.
I have my flowering room closed for the time being, using good ole mother nature for light.
My next flowering run will have the sannie stuff, the hardcore OG, the XJ-13, anesthesia, and the tut runts (if/when they get big enough)


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Nice! I think your girl is really going to stretch. If I recall correctly, the softer curved, less jagged leaf pattern are the stretchy ones...
> 
> As far as joining the Sugar Punch Club, I vote yes! But Undercovergrow is the thread originator, hostess and designated "hot chick" for the thread, so her vote is really the only one that matters... You know how hot chicks are...


there you go, making this big head get bigger! like i need that.  i tell ya' KeizerSoze, if i wasn't married, i'd be all flirty and stuff with you. 

i thought SpaaaceCowboy was in the club!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ...i tell ya' KeizerSoze, if i wasn't married, i'd be all flirty and stuff with you. ...


Woot! Woot! 

Ah, but far be it from me to tempt a Titus 3:5 girl off of her Proverbs 31 path... Any man that has a wife that grows quality is a blessed man indeed... 

And besides, I'm used to it... Seems like all the big headed hot chicks that know how to grow are taken...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Woot! Woot!
> 
> Ah, but far be it from me to tempt a Titus 3:5 girl off of her Proverbs 31 path... Any man that has a wife that grows quality is a blessed man indeed...
> 
> And besides, I'm used to it... Seems like all the big headed hot chicks that know how to grow are taken...


Well you could always find a non-herb growing hot chick, and teach her how to grow.....then you'd be all set


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

I always wondered why there weren't more female growers out there. Most that I know are dudes. What's up with that?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well you could always find a non-herb growing hot chick, and teach her how to grow.....then you'd be all set


Yes... The pool of "Normal Headed" hot chicks that don't know how to grow is significantly larger... And I do live in California... And there does seem to be a plentiful supply of them around here... Hmmm...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I always wondered why there weren't more female growers out there. Most that I know are dudes. What's up with that?


On that note...

I was really high on Sugar Punch a while ago and couldn't really leave the house so I started to surf RIU. Somewhere there is a girl grower thread that is super impressive. Those ladies really know how to grow and put out the frost. If I ever come across it again I'll post it...


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Woot! Woot!
> 
> Ah, but far be it from me to tempt a Titus 3:5 girl off of her Proverbs 31 path... Any man that has a wife that grows quality is a blessed man indeed...
> 
> And besides, I'm used to it... Seems like all the big headed hot chicks that know how to grow are taken...


any man that quotes Proverbs 31 knows how lucky he is indeed.  

and i also wonder why there aren't more girl growers!! why is it a guy thing...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> any man that quotes Proverbs 31 knows how lucky he is indeed.
> 
> and i also wonder why there aren't more girl growers!! why is it a guy thing...


Criminal element... I think most women that would grow are too afraid of getting busted.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

You would almost think that more chicks would be into growing than guys actually...a..it's probably that we are growing green ? More guys smoke than girls ? I dunno.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Criminal element... I think most women that would grow are too afraid of getting busted.


yeah, i keep forgetting about that part; but who can tell someone to not grow a plant?! it's very relaxing and enjoyable, it is too bad people were fooled by the "war on drugs" propaganda!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 11, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> You would almost think that more chicks would be into growing than guys actually...a..it's probably that we are growing green ? More guys smoke than girls ? I dunno.


maybe because it does take a lot of time? if i worked outside of the home, i would not have the time to grow. it sure does take a lot of time as we all know! i couldn't keep up with work outside of the home and keep up with the household stuff and with life in general AND grow...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, i keep forgetting about that part; but who can tell someone to not grow a plant?! it's very relaxing and enjoyable, it is too bad people were fooled by the "war on drugs" propaganda!


Amen! Your singing my song...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 12, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well you could always find a non-herb growing hot chick, and teach her how to grow.....then you'd be all set


 ah-HAH, my current mission is exposed, See, I got her interested, so now i just gotta get her some room to grow in


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 12, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ah-HAH, my current mission is exposed, See, I got her interested, so now i just gotta get her some room to grow in


LOL... May I suggest that you get a location several hours closer to you?.. Just might cut back on the drive time a bit...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 14, 2014)

my wife has killed enough houseplants..im not letting her near a hydro system!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 15, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> LOL... May I suggest that you get a location several hours closer to you?.. Just might cut back on the drive time a bit...


 amen to that, working on that one also, obstacles aplenty though


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

my sp #1(less purple pheno) still is all branchy when cloned,and,is somewhat auto flowering in the cloner! its cool,i just hope it gets tall rather than imitate a ball of steel wool like it has and stay thick and branchy like scrub pines..
huckleberry kush cloned a few times,thrown into flower..it looks female this time..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 15, 2014)

Any smoke reports yet rory?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

no,not quit dry..im in no rush..itll be smokeable in 2 or 3 days..been cool and humid-ish here..
looks great trimmed up tho! all sparkly and purply...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 15, 2014)

The longer the wait the better it is anyway as they say. And it's true when drying cannabis especially.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

yep..ive found this great time of year between now and the end of november where everything takes a little longer hanging,but smokes a little sweeter than the rest of the year..especially those 50degree weeks


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 17, 2014)

hey guys...just tossed her into 12-12.....She was in a 2 gallon air-pot (1.2 real gallons), and I transplanted her into a 7 gallon air-pot (5.6 real gallons)....I just started brewin' up a batch of tea (my first), and I plan on giving it to her tomorrow night...then hopefully she grows grows grows ! !

(also tossed in some node porn) 

last pic is the clone I took when I topped her which was about 6 days ago


----------



## Eflo (Sep 17, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I just wanted to let you guys in on the update
> 
> The chemistry has thrown out some nanners and I thought I got them all... I went in today and they were back so I am going to chop her down 3 weeks early ... *cries*


Hey couch lock I could have sworn I seen you write that you had a Pineapple Express sour I was just wondering how that came out???? If it's not you I apologize I seen it right before I fell out and really don't remember who it was but your name sticks out to me for some reason


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

so after taking bonghits of blue dream since i woke up,my partner shows up with my "harvest"..i got a bag of popcorn nugs from my sugar punch?!? wtf?..we all seen the purple one..heres the sack i got..

so,that being being said,heres the smoke report.
potent,but not for me potent wise..i can tell its strong,but i smoke alot.not bragging,but i smoke about a quarter of dank a day,by myself.so i give it a 7..i got a little stoned for awhile on a bonghit and a bowl,even got confused when labeling bags..
bag aappeal..sucks.i just dont like purple weed..im sure its an 11 on some scales,but its just crystally purple weed(perhaps this has alot to do with getting shafted by the soon to be unemployed help)..i give it a 6..maybe 7 with actual buds..
scent..light berrys,not much else but "sweet"..guess thats the sugar..lol
taste..spicey! and light fruit..little oak in there also..tingles the nose on exhale..very different..might like it more on a better cure length..i give it a 7..
yeild..not great,not bad..32grams,IF i got an even half..small plant so..but compare to the s.p.2,and its not good..

the s.p.#2 i got a few top buds,and all in all i like waaay better
bag appeals an 8.5..id give it a 9,but i got just a few bigger nugs..its all in what size the nugs 
are and mine wernt even..
scent..sweet and danky! very nice,not stink up the room stuff,but has a kick to it..8
taste..more berrys with that funky dank taste mixed with sugar..8
got WAY higher off this on..good bong hit and it relaxed me enough to settle down about getting fucked on my share to write these reviews for you REAL people..thanks for reading it.
ill probably keep these around for a few more runs,possibly longer if peeps like it more than me,altho the purple one might get the boot,considering the wacky -clone -branchy-auto flower incidents,and the lack luster impression it gave me..the other tho,im gonna smoke on for a bit,and get more aquainted with her..
i got 6 other strains to test tonight..gonna be a loooong (fun as hell) evening =-D


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

oh,yeild on 2nd s.p. was 49 grams i think..
thats pretty decent considering the way i grow with medium/small plants in rotation..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, hard to believe you got that sack from the harvest dude. You grew it. I don't know what your setup is, but I'd be kicking whoever it is that gave that to you ass.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

its happend once before,i said something and it was squashed,but thats complete bullshit..my pics of the plant speak a ton about how much bullshit it is...his days were numbered but theyre now a few less on that calender...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

my set up is half of everything..not the LOWER HALF of everything.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

im really liking the less purple one..
hers a shot of each in a bag.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 20, 2014)

hey guys....how long have your SP clones taken to root ?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2014)

mine was finiky the first go round,but my aero cloner had roots on em in 7 days the 2ng do round.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine has been in one of those spongy orango thingies with cloning solution......the cloning solution I have had mixed up for months (must still be ok? - haha)....also I use a homemade clone dome...well I never realized it but I grabbed one that I tweaked at the bottom by cutting rivets in it for a power cord.....the result was that it was not a humidity dome at all.....however, after a week and a half the plant still looks healthy....it's still green.....I'm just waiting on the roots.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2014)

did u cut the tips of the leaves?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had plants that take 3 weeks to root. Not SP though it was relatively easy. I just make sure to maintain that 80F, high humidity environment. Cut the leaf tips and make sure you don't have too much light because if you do it can cause plants to want to try to grow up rather than grow roots.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 21, 2014)

ya I cut the leaf tips...However, I only covered the dome up with a towel for a few days to block the light...so for the last week the clone has been running on 18-6 light...Is it ok to put the towel back over the dome ? Or could I risk hermin' ?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 21, 2014)

id reduce the humidity a little,give it more of a signal to make roots,and search with roots for water...fine line,cause it still needs a little h20 assistance..


----------



## COGrown (Sep 21, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ya I cut the leaf tips...However, I only covered the dome up with a towel for a few days to block the light...so for the last week the clone has been running on 18-6 light...Is it ok to put the towel back over the dome ? Or could I risk hermin' ?


Is this a thing? I never put my clones into total light deprivation. I often just keep them under 24 hour t12s after I cut them, and move them under t5s when they start showing roots. Of course, I am also frequently cutting from transitioning plants, so I am putting them back in veg as well. I keep my cloning medium damp, but don't need to water often, maybe once or twice before they start to root. That way, it is very easy to tell when they are starting to throw roots, as the cubes start drying out much, much faster once there are some roots sucking up that water. I spray with water usually the first day and the second day, and then maybe once after that, using a dome with the vents half open the first week and all the way open the second week, bearing in mind the outdoor humidity here rarely goes above 40, this keeps the humidity in the dome between 60-70%. It is pretty rare for any cuts I take to not root, usually I end up cutting far too many, but that gives me the ability to take only the absolute healthiest ones. Some strains are harder to clone than others, but the cuts that have given me trouble are usually pure or almost pure indica expressions in my experience.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> hey guys....how long have your SP clones taken to root ?


Three weeks on the head...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Well you could always find a non-herb growing hot chick, and teach her how to grow.....then you'd be all set


Inspired by the words of SpaaaceCowboy... I present my latest update...

This time with "hot chick" goodness...

*Outdoor*

*Anesthesia*



None of the Anesthesia ever got very big... I did top them 1 week before I put them out because I was concerned about the height of my fence and I wanted them to produce. I don't think I ever really had anything to worry about.. Very potent weed but just not a producer. I will likely clone out the Mom and be done with her...

*Cherry Bomb*



Cherry bomb on the other hand was topped at the same time and most of the plants produce pretty good. Not huge but decent yield. They have a really faint, but delicious aroma...

*Indoor*

*C99*



The C99 seedlings are coming along quite nicely....

*Tutankhamon*



The Tutankhamon seedling have finally decided to get going...

*Candy Kush*



Candy Kush in the Flower room undergoing LST...

*Sugar Punch Mom*



She has a few days to go, but not many...

*Anesthesia*



Anesthesia a couple of weeks into flower...
*
Cherry Bomb*



Cherry Bomb... I double topped these girls because I think it will bump yield... So far a nice even canopy, LOTS of bud sites... Fingers crossed...

*Sugar Punch Clones*



She's beginning to really put on some frost...



I understand that she smells "delicious"... I can't really say....

That's all for now from The Land of the Easily Amused...

Keizer Soze


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 22, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Three weeks on the head...


Wow, that long, eh ? Guess I better be patient


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha....nice pics Keizer.....both plants and the chick...I'll agree she's hot, but how much does she know about growing ? You got her in training ? Lol

Looks like she's checking soil moisture with her finger in that one pic.....that's good....no need to use some meter for that.....I also see you have some c99 growing...I've grown c99 in the past with good results....I would be happy to give her some free lessons when it comes to growing c99....ya, I said free.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Haha....nice pics Keizer.....both plants and the chick...I'll agree she's hot, but how much does she know about growing ? You got her in training ? Lol


Of course she doesn't know anything about growing... But she sure knows about the smoking part, if ya know what I mean... She got her first lesson in cloning...









Her first clone.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha check my above post. ..i edited as you were replying..lol...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 22, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ...I've grown c99 in the past with good results....I would be happy to give her some free lessons when it comes to growing c99....ya, I said free.


LOL... I'll let her know...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

Update...

*Sugar Punch*



The last of the Sugar Punch...

* - Clarification... The Sugar Punch is the front row from the far clothes pin to the wall. (Babies on the left, Mom on the right, separated by another clothes pin.) The balance is from my little outdoor garden of Anesthesia and Cherry Bomb.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 27, 2014)

Keizer, let us know how sugar punch turns out. I have had silverfields before and it was really good. Have one sugar punch going in veg and its tall and thin. Not looking so great, my own fault. Just real thin looking sativa domiant looking pheno. Have you come across this pheno from sugar punch?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> Keizer, let us know how sugar punch turns out. I have had silverfields before and it was really good. Have one sugar punch going in veg and its tall and thin. Not looking so great, my own fault. Just real thin looking sativa domiant looking pheno. Have you come across this pheno from sugar punch?


This is my second run of Sugar Punch. First run I popped 10 seeds and went 8/10 or something like that, held the strongest vegger back as a mom and sent the rest through. What you see drying above is the Mom and clones. Sugar Punch has a pretty broad base of Phenotypes with quite a bit of variety, so I saw a few phenos. The more sativa dominant ones have a softer serration to the leaf patterns and can be very scrawny runts in veg. Watch out because they will really stretch, like 300% or so. Yield for me on the sativa doms was less than that of the more indica doms, but I also probably should have let them go another week. I didn't break the Sugar Punch down by pheno so my jars are mixed, but lets just say every time I sample a new jar I get my ass kicked in a new way. Too strong for my regular use...


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice haul Keizer...You like to dry before you trim, eh ?

I'm liking the continued reports that it's "too strong"............Nice.....


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Nice haul Keizer...You like to dry before you trim, eh ?
> 
> I'm liking the continued reports that it's "too strong"............Nice.....


I branch them, hang dry at 68 F till the stem snaps (usually a week), then everything goes onto jars and I trim early in cure. I jar cure everything a minimum of 30 days before I release it.

Too strong for me, others love it...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 29, 2014)

Update...

*Sugar Punch*





A portion of the SP crop before it makes it's way out the door and off to happy patients...

Well that is pretty much it for me on the SP. The Mom and clones are still drying, but I expect them to turn out about the same... So this will be my last photo update here on the Sugar Punch thread, but I'll still show up for the periodic comment or two...

*The End*

​

Keizer Soze
  

​


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice job Keizer...lovin the pics bro.....

Here's my Sugar Punch update....

My gf of 10 years' kid came by from out of state...I had my SP lookin killer in the flower chamber (about 2 weeks) along with a Critical Jack at about 6 weeks....

I knew that little piss pot bum would look for my weed so I changed out the lock to the cellar door so only I had the keys...I also cemented all the screws on my grow cab cause one time the little fucker disassembled a home bar I built to get at our liquor...

Well that wasn't enough...the fucking kid pried the fucking lock off my cab by ripping out the fuckin' screws...He also bent the door a bit too...So Now I might have light leaks in a veg chamber.....

Anyways I was noided when he was coming so I took all my cured weed out of the closet and locked it in the cab ! That little fuckin' punk (23 years old) stole about 3 ounces from me !!! Took a whole bunch of my best shit too....My c99.

I have no clue when he fucking did this either...he might have done it when it was lights out....Will my plants herm for sure if he opened during lights out ?


----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 29, 2014)

I would beat the fuck out of the little shit in front of his mamma.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 29, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> ...Will my plants herm for sure if he opened during lights out ?


A one time exposure, not likely. A continual light leak, quite possible. I had zero hermi problems with Sugar Punch.



Hydroburn said:


> I would beat the fuck out of the little shit in front of his mamma.


Given the situation, I think that could be an appropriate response...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)

wow...the pot looks nice also...
you need to roll a bud in some dmt,let that fucker get ahold of that.
or,cut a habanero open,and smush a bud all in the open pod,let it dry,and leave for fuckers like him.
heres the s.p.thats clones all branchy like,weird..im also sorry to say,all the huckleberry kush were males..unless the one i gave my buddy is female..i gotta talk to him..if not,im contacting sannies by mail..not gotta bitch..its the luck of the draw,but man,a whole 
pack?..


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 29, 2014)

dang rory...that's some bad luck


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)

i wish i.could say it was me,or have a theory..astounds me,because the last crapton 
of reg beans ive popped,@60-70% were females,infact thats my usual average,sometimes less!..oh well..ill try again i suppose..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> wow...the pot looks nice also...
> you need to roll a bud in some dmt,let that fucker get ahold of that.
> or,cut a habanero open,and smush a bud all in the open pod,let it dry,and leave for fuckers like him.
> heres the s.p.thats clones all branchy like,weird..im also sorry to say,all the huckleberry kush were males..unless the one i gave my buddy is female..i gotta talk to him..if not,im contacting sannies by mail..not gotta bitch..its the luck of the draw,but man,a whole
> pack?..View attachment 3264409


That is bad luck... But whatever you do, do not order Extrema, 8/8 hermi rate for me. The plants did go through some stress, so I won't bang on Sannie too hard... But I ran Cotton Candy side-by-side and only had 1 Cotton Candy hermi on me...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

im just interested in mt. hood huckleberry..thats why i ordered the huckleberry kush in the first place,hoping ti get a hood pheno..
sannie,put out the good hood!pleeeze with bho on top!?!


KeizerSoze said:


> That is bad luck... But whatever you do, do not order Extrema, 8/8 hermi rate for me. The plants did go through some stress, so I won't bang on Sannie too hard... But I ran Cotton Candy side-by-side and only had 1 Cotton Candy hermi on me...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ...pleeeze with bho on top!?!


uh oh... bho will get you in trouble with the po-po... At least in The Land of the Easily Amused it does... it will send you to the slammer...


----------



## COGrown (Sep 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> im just interested in mt. hood huckleberry..thats why i ordered the huckleberry kush in the first place,hoping ti get a hood pheno..
> sannie,put out the good hood!pleeeze with bho on top!?!


I would try contacting professor p directly on opengrow or on breedbay, since the huckleberry kush is a Dynasty strain. Dynasty is also based here in the US, so you might arrive at a resolution a bit sooner.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> uh oh... bho will get you in trouble with the po-po... At least in The Land of the Easily Amused it does... it will send you to the slammer...


im in the land of get caught sneezing and go to jail,so,nothing new...lol


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 4, 2014)

So KEIZER ...........

Would this SP sativa pheno on the bottom catch up in size to the indica leaning girl in the back during stretch..?


----------



## Hydroburn (Oct 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> That is bad luck... But whatever you do, do not order Extrema, 8/8 hermi rate for me. The plants did go through some stress, so I won't bang on Sannie too hard... But I ran Cotton Candy side-by-side and only had 1 Cotton Candy hermi on me...


maybe it was the stress then, 0/5 hermied on me. or maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 5, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> maybe it was the stress then, 0/5 hermied on me. or maybe I was just lucky.


I also had 0/5 hermie. They even had a light leak which caused some BW to go herm on me. One was a male however.


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 5, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Inspired by the words of SpaaaceCowboy... I present my latest update...
> 
> This time with "hot chick" goodness...
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious that every picture has a girl in it to make it look better


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 9, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> View attachment 3267397
> 
> So KEIZER ...........
> 
> Would this SP sativa pheno on the bottom catch up in size to the indica leaning girl in the back during stretch..?


Quite possible... Sugar Punch also puts out a lot of runts... so it is a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 9, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> maybe it was the stress then, 0/5 hermied on me. or maybe I was just lucky.


I think Sannie pushes his polyhybrids to the edge, so perhaps even minor stress is enough to push them over. Like I said, I won't bag on the guy too hard, I did stress the plants...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2014)

so i got bored the other night during a bout of
insomnia,not unlike the current one.lol..i took all my seed collection and organized it and took stock of the amount of each strain..and i found one last huckleberry kush seed!..i thought i had given 2 to my friend but i guess i thought wrong!im going on vacation and coming back and poppin it,hoping to win the lotto twice,one for a female,and two for the mt.hood pheno...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so i got bored the other night during a bout of
> insomnia,not unlike the current one.lol..i took all my seed collection and organized it and took stock of the amount of each strain..and i found one last huckleberry kush seed!..i thought i had given 2 to my friend but i guess i thought wrong!im going on vacation and coming back and poppin it,hoping to win the lotto twice,one for a female,and two for the mt.hood pheno...


Enjoy your vacation! And I hope you hit the Mt Hood Lotto


----------



## greendave (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Bezier your grow area looks so neat and clean.must be nice having that much room.you also seem to know your shirt.I'm new here just been keeping my mouth shut and my ears open.I've learned quite a bit from this thread thank you.


----------



## greendave (Oct 10, 2014)

Keizer


----------



## greendave (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry thank all of you the hot chick had me paying more attention to KS.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 12, 2014)

greendave said:


> Hey Bezier your grow area looks so neat and clean.must be nice having that much room.you also seem to know your shirt.I'm new here just been keeping my mouth shut and my ears open.I've learned quite a bit from this thread thank you.


Welcome to RIU!

The grow areas look so neat and clean because they are new. I am still breaking in the facility and am still working on all of the final details. And yes, I do love to have plenty of room to work in. Not so sure I really know my shit, I am still learning like lots of others here... My secret weapon is my "helper", HE is a master gardener and is really beginning to make my garden kick ass.

Lots of great people here to learn from, many of them here on this thread. I have learned quite a bit here myself. But isn't that the way it's supposed to be?


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Day 34 in flower. Definitely a runt that first round, look at the sugar already:


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Inspired by the words of SpaaaceCowboy... I present my latest update...
> 
> This time with "hot chick" goodness...
> 
> ...


yeah, she is cute, but her head could be a bit bigger and you know it.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> Day 34 in flower. Definitely a runt that first round, look at the sugar already:
> 
> View attachment 3273786
> View attachment 3273788


Dang!!! That is going to be one very frosty girl... Very nice.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, she is cute, but her head could be a bit bigger and you know it.


I agree, she would be way hotter with a significantly larger hat size. I'll keep trying, but all of the big headed hot chicks that I hit on are already taken...


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I agree, she would be way hotter with a significantly larger hat size. I'll keep trying, but all of the big headed hot chicks that I hit on are already taken...


don't be  - she is growing with ya'! that way makes up for her small head.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> don't be  - she is growing with ya'! that way makes up for her small head.


Sigh... I guess. Sort of...


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 20, 2014)

sugar punch day 40 in flower (her main cola):


and here is a dynasty seeds caramel candy kush day 64 in flower:
 

hope everyone is being safe out there!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 20, 2014)

Do I see amber trichromes on that Sugar Punch @ day 40? Maybe it's just the light. Definitely doesn't look finished (pistils), but it appears you have a quicker flowering pheno like I found.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 20, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sugar punch day 40 in flower (her main cola):
> View attachment 3277746
> 
> and here is a dynasty seeds caramel candy kush day 64 in flower:
> ...


Wow!!! Very nice! Looks like it's going to be a Sugar Punch Christmas at the undercovergrow house... I knew the first one was a runt...

The caramel candy kush looks fantastic! Way to go


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 20, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Do I see amber trichromes on that Sugar Punch @ day 40? Maybe it's just the light. Definitely doesn't look finished (pistils), but it appears you have a quicker flowering pheno like I found.


i'll get my scope out tomorrow and look and will report back...that would be awesome if it was though!


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

I have some Sugar Punch seeds on the way to me right now...
Excited to throw them down...
Also have Twisted Fruit V2 coming...
Be interesting to see how, these 2 compare


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I have some Sugar Punch seeds on the way to me right now...
> Excited to throw them down...
> Also have Twisted Fruit V2 coming...
> Be interesting to see how, these 2 compare


let us know how they grow for you! twisted fruit? will need to look that one up


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> let us know how they grow for you! twisted fruit? will need to look that one up



From a man who SHOULD be a legend.......look up 
Twisted Fruit V2

EVERYTHING I have thrown down from him has been FIRE


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> From a man who SHOULD be a legend.......look up
> Twisted Fruit V2
> 
> EVERYTHING I have thrown down from him has been FIRE


wow! the opengrow images are amazing!!


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> wow! the opengrow images are amazing!!



Yes! Excited about these beans...more so than the Sugar Punch even...


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Yes! Excited about these beans...more so than the Sugar Punch even...


what is the taste like? is it more of a high or stone? did you recently get them from Sannie's? i really liked the sugar punch and i had a runt the first round, so i'm excited to have my SP done soon.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sugar punch day 40 in flower (her main cola):
> View attachment 3277746
> 
> and here is a dynasty seeds caramel candy kush day 64 in flower:
> ...


Dynasty FTW. 
Playing with fire.


undercovergrow said:


> what is the taste like? is it more of a high or stone? did you recently get them from Sannie's? i really liked the sugar punch and i had a runt the first round, so i'm excited to have my SP done soon.


Mota's gear is not at Sannie's, but they were/are associates of sorts. Not really sure. You can find his gear at cannazon, I think, thcfarmer, and somewhere new in just under 2 days.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> what is the taste like? is it more of a high or stone? did you recently get them from Sannie's? i really liked the sugar punch and i had a runt the first round, so i'm excited to have my SP done soon.



Delicious taste......creeper stone ...big time HIGH for me...

Yes, Mota is NOT affiliates with Sannie ......

I did order the SP....but not fr om Sannie....I REFUSE to send cash ANYWHERE.....I b ought them from Sannies credit card affiliate 
....cannazol.....

From what I've seen....The SP should be great.....
I KNOW, the Twisted Fruit IS GREAT


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 24, 2014)

Two SP 7 day of stretch, one pheno indie leaning the other sativa. 26 gallon red w, 15 gallons up to netpot. 8 coke can size air stones.. Aquaflakes A & B calmag h2ho, silica blast... Hopefully be a Sugar White Xmas in 10 weeks. That should be 26 gal res- damn spellchecker. PPMs at 920..


----------



## JetDro (Oct 25, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> Two SP 7 day of stretch, one pheno indie leaning the other sativa. 26 gallon red w, 15 gallons up to netpot. 8 coke can size air stones.. Aquaflakes A & B calmag h2ho, silica blast... Hopefully be a Sugar White Xmas in 10 weeks. That should be 26 gal res- damn spellchecker. PPMs at 920..



WHAT???? LOL.........

Interested because I will be growing some in the near future. 2 pots (hydro?) different sizes.......26 gallon and a 15 gallon. Plants are in net pots. IS that correct?
2 plants in the big one, one in the smaller?

8 air stones........4 per pot? Lot of bubbles, lol. 

See the good GH 4 valve pump, I run the same one(s) .......that pump will drive 8 stones by it's self. See other pump,
is that driving a drip system ????? Checked out pics, not sure what you have going on.....interested!


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

the sugar punch, in the last few days, has overtaken the flower room as far as smell. it's a good thing there is a filter in there or you could smell it at the front door! the smell is super strong, very reminiscent of the first run but on a whole other level! yay!  she definitely has a sweet smell to her, this is going to be a great smoke!!


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

Smells like....????


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

sweet is really the only description i've got  it is a very good smell to her almost like candy with a definite cannabis undertone to it. i wish i had a better description for you because it is a very good smell


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Dynasty FTW.
> Playing with fire.
> ...


you weren't kidding! taste test sample = definitely a winner.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> you weren't kidding! taste test sample = definitely a winner.



Stop that shit.....it will be 80 days or more before I get to, see for myself.....argh.....lol


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 27, 2014)

JetDro said:


> WHAT???? LOL.........
> 
> Interested because I will be growing some in the near future. 2 pots (hydro?) different sizes.......26 gallon and a 15 gallon. Plants are in net pots. IS that correct?
> 2 plants in the big one, one in the smaller?
> ...


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 27, 2014)

yes you can two plants in one 10" net pot. This is my first hydro run before that only dirt. You need to check out HygroHybrid.com if your interested in this type medium DWC Deep Water Culture.. I subscribed to his subscription .99 a month for a while.. He's pulling way over an lb for one plant, Over Two for some strains. He's just put a video up "coomon man grow" strawberry cough expects over two lbs.. Best .99 cents a month I've ever spent jetdro... Do it...!!!

I wont pull more with two plants one net pot but have two different phenos to choose future mother plant from...

yes eight stones in 26 gal, 4 valves of hf air pump, all four lines connect to t's connectors splitting into eight lines.. More air \ bigger root system \ more bud growth.. Really explosive growth the Last two weeks.. Look at picture I posted Oct 4 and look at the pictures I just posted and see the growth the last 23 days .. !! Page 54


----------



## JetDro (Oct 27, 2014)

I have run DWC for 20 years...
What I am running right now.

Yes...multiple plants are fine...For the reason you site.

Need some, help....Hit me up...I will not charge .99

Really looking forward, to watching your grow. My seeds, should be here this week I hope.

Not to worry....keep your ph n nutes right DWC is only way to go.....


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 27, 2014)

ph pretty much low 6 ppms about 850, res change tomorrow, will bump up around 1000 or 1100 now I'm seeing pistals...

thx jetdro know your waiting on the mailman...!!! Checked out that twisted fruit v2 on open grow, wicked looking..!!


----------



## JetDro (Oct 27, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> ph pretty much low 6 ppms about 850, res change tomorrow, will bump up around 1000 or 1100 now I'm seeing pistals...
> 
> 
> thx jetdro know your waiting on the mailman...!!! Checked out that twisted fruit v2 on open grow, wicked looking..!!


Smokes GREAT TOO!!

Yes waiting on the mail...lol


I'll hit them at 1400 ppm first rattle out of the box.....see what they think....lol


I like to push the Girls a bit


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 27, 2014)

Pushing is always bad. No point in it. Once you over do it you can't go back. These plants do not need high levels of nutrients and are highly nitrogen sensitive once they start flowering. You have been warned.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 27, 2014)

I will respectfully disagree
I push them all....As far as I can
Then back off 10 percent....
It is a weed.....

Was told that of SSH ....they will eat ANY THING I throw at them and smile....

Will be cool to see the difference between our runs huh!!!!

I look forward to It....

NO N in MY grows after week 2 of flower anyways......they do not need nor want it then....push the N early in veg....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

sugar punch random shots..
   
the jbX ms freebie..this bud is sooo dense,i cant get it move when i squeeze,even fresh!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

the other sugarpunch,still slowly auto flowering..soon to be tossed,running it once more"just in case".


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sugar punch random shots..
> View attachment 3283576 View attachment 3283577 View attachment 3283578
> the jbX ms freebie..this bud is sooo dense,i cant get it move when i squeeze,even fresh!
> View attachment 3283579
> ...


very nice, rory420420!! looks awesome and that freebie has a great color to it too. nice job. what's up with the auto flower SP? she isn't even in flower and she is starting to flower on you?


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah..its pheno #1,the really purple one..its been throwing out pistils and 3 bladed leafs..mild mutation i think..i cloned 2 cuts,threw it into flower,if it continues with the cuts,ill probably scrap it..
yes the freebie is nice..ive had great luck with freebies in my growing career..others hate them,but the jack berry is awesome,and i had a sharksbreath freebie from dna years ago that id trade EVERTHING i grow right now just to get a cut of..i stupidly let it go to a friend during a grow move..he trashed it cause he a noob..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

sugar punch #1


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3284264 View attachment 3284265 sugar punch #1



That looks like the making of one special Halloween evening..!! Nice work...!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 31, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> sweet is really the only description i've got  it is a very good smell to her almost like candy with a definite cannabis undertone to it. i wish i had a better description for you because it is a very good smell


Mine had almost a powdered sugar smell to them. Noticeable but not overwhelming... The jars smell sweet and citrus fruity after 30+ days of cure.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sugar punch random shots..
> View attachment 3283576 View attachment 3283577 View attachment 3283578
> the jbX ms freebie..this bud is sooo dense,i cant get it move when i squeeze,even fresh!
> View attachment 3283579
> ...


Nice job! Looks like very good smoke coming your way.

Welcome back from vacation. Did you have a good time?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yeah..its pheno #1,the really purple one..its been throwing out pistils and 3 bladed leafs..mild mutation i think..i cloned 2 cuts,threw it into flower,if it continues with the cuts,ill probably scrap it..
> yes the freebie is nice..ive had great luck with freebies in my growing career..others hate them,but the jack berry is awesome,and i had a sharksbreath freebie from dna years ago that id trade EVERTHING i grow right now just to get a cut of..i stupidly let it go to a friend during a grow move..he trashed it cause he a noob..


Good luck keeping a mom around. Refuses to stay in veg...


----------



## JetDro (Oct 31, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Good luck keeping a mom around. Refuses to stay in veg...


DAMN!!! Not happy to hear that.......................


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

my other is just fine tho..its the heavier yeilder also..so,im not really worried..colors just that..color..unless its brown...dont want dirt weed
yes vacation was nice..came home to spatic soup,but thats what dabs are fo! thanks for asking!


KeizerSoze said:


> Nice job! Looks like very good smoke coming your way.
> 
> Welcome back from vacation. Did you have a good time?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 31, 2014)

JetDro said:


> DAMN!!! Not happy to hear that.......................


Neither was I... I had a mom go into flower in 18/6 and two days later the clones went into flower in 24/0.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

yea,thats why i knew it was funky when stabilized..cause i run my veg 24-7,still started to flower..i never preflowered her ect..just cuts...
but my other is good,comtemplating a run with her in my dwc tent this jan when i have room..not MY fav,but good smoke IMO,and it gets requested...


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 2, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3284264 View attachment 3284265 sugar punch #1


your pictures are terrible. Learn how to focus or don't post PLEASE


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 2, 2014)

ncboy65 said:


> your pictures are terrible. Learn how to focus or don't post PLEASE



Wouldn't it be easier for you to just scroll past the post if you don't like it.... instead of leaving a shitty comment??


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 2, 2014)

ncboy65 said:


> your pictures are terrible. Learn how to focus or don't post PLEASE


i use my phone,and wheres your pics?
stay down south,hick.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

My Sugar Punch seeds are due to arrive today. Hope they do.

Really not happy hearing about not wanting to stay in veg. Heard a report of that, started looking around, see everyone is
having issues keeping a mother of it from flowering. I have had other plants do this........... I WAS able to stop them from flowering
and go back into veg...............hope I can do it with the SP> Will know pretty soon.............


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 3, 2014)

I ran the new SP once... I thought it had good potency, but only 2/5 plants yielded worth a fuck. I will not run it again.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2014)

Recently grabbed 2x 5 packs, one Sugar Punch, one Shackzilla. Both Shack's were just up-potted to 1Gal pots and are looking good, looks like 2 different phenos. The SP's popped, grew a couple of nodes and just stalled out, looked like shit and not worth growing out so I culled them. Sounding a bit problematic these SP's, maybe just a bad batch? Those 2x SP's I culled were 2 of about 14 seeds popped over a 4 week period, same method for all, the only 2 that got culled from the 14 seeds were the SP's and that batch included 4x DIY crosses. Don't think it had anything to do with environment/method imo.


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 3, 2014)

Two SP's on day 6 of Flo. They're looking REAL happy..

Won't be long now.....tick......tock...
I think Tom Petty was budding out he's females when he wrote this "The waiting is the har-dest part".. That lady bug is hard at work... He/She looks real happy too..


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

Well...
My S.P. seeds came today. 
Cannazon did EXACTLY as they said they would. Very happy with them. They are straight up.

The seeds....damn...NOT HAPPY about these. ALL are TINY...Some so GREEN NO WAY IN HELL they will germ....no way.

Not Cannazon fault....I'm shocked at what I received from the breeder!!!! My first order of Sannie seeds........will probably be my last!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2014)

That's surprising. Send sannie some pics or the guy from cannazon and you can probably get some replacements. I usually order direct from Sannie and I've never had a problem. I did get one order from Cannazon and again all the seeds looked good to me.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

Why would I do that.

Says all I need to hear when a breeder sends seeds like this ...
HE PUT THEM IN THE BAGS
HE KNOWS WHAT HE SENT CANNAZON.

Why would I plea to who screwed me in the first place.

After looking at these I'm not even sure I want to even attempt to germ them....

Motarebel seeds also came today. SLIGHT bit of difference...all big dark and healthy.....believe I will throw down his seeds instead.

really piss' s me off when I get sent merchandise like this....

If they were not illegal seeds to begin with I WOULD SEND THEM BACK.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2014)

Post a pic up in here.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Post a pic up in here.



No...............I'm cooled off now..................my buddy, cooler head than me, reminded me that I have thrown down
young early small seeds before................and came out smiling.................so..............

I shall give the benefit of doubt to the breeder...............and I threw them in the water............will plant tomorrow at 6pm.
See the germ rate...............see if I get weak seedlings or unusual growth. Then I will say something.........one way or the other.........lol........


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 4, 2014)

JetDro said:


> No...............I'm cooled off now..................my buddy, cooler head than me, reminded me that I have thrown down
> young early small seeds before................and came out smiling.................so..............
> 
> I shall give the benefit of doubt to the breeder...............and I threw them in the water............will plant tomorrow at 6pm.
> See the germ rate...............see if I get weak seedlings or unusual growth. Then I will say something.........one way or the other.........lol........


Good luck jetdro but yes tiny sativa beans....


----------



## JetDro (Nov 4, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> Good luck jetdro but yes tiny sativa beans....



Your were too??

I mean tiny and young!!!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 4, 2014)

d


JetDro said:


> Your were too??
> 
> I mean tiny and young!!!!


look really small beside this Bubba 76 ...haa but everyone I've tried popped...

Did Mr. C at cannizon hook you up any promising freebies'...?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 4, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> Good luck jetdro but yes tiny sativa beans....


me too, very small, and some were green, but I had 4 out of five germed, the plant is a lil hard to deal with, but we will see about the final product, I still have yet to flower them.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 4, 2014)

JetDro said:


> DAMN!!! Not happy to hear that.......................


I have some in veg, they have been there for a while, I had to give up my flowering room to be used as a drying room... but I have three that are veging just fine, now regenerating, is another thing, I got a SP phenol from keizersoze and that thing has been in a 18/6 for months and the regen part is less than an inch high. They clone like SHIT though, i'm getting about a 33% success rate..... yeah 2 outta three die....the JB x MS is a damn nice plant though, it clones fast and is a much heartier plant.....SIGH I really want to like the sugarpunch...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2014)

Some genetic lines simply do not put out dark tiger striped seeds. Some are lighter colored.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes got some freebies I have never heard of................lol.............Glo and forgot what else........................


----------



## JetDro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wouldn't it be easier for you to just scroll past the post if you don't like it.... instead of leaving a shitty comment??


No not really!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 7, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE ONE of the Sugar Punch seeds are ABOVE ground.............HOURS after planting...................SWEET!!!!!!!!!!

Sugar Punch is ON!!!!!


----------



## TerminatorT800 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just ordered 2 more packs of Sugar Punch seeds from Sannie's...


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

JetDro i was wondering if your sugar punch had sprouted yet after your post a day or two ago of the dirt  yay--they're alive!! 

TerminatorT800 welcome to RIU! are you planning on popping the sugar punch right away? if so, let us know how it grows! 

my sugar punch is about nine days away from being chopped. her main cola is so heavy and leaning really bad. she is hooked up for now and looking good. i should take a picture...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 7, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ... i should take a picture...


Yes you should...


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 7, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Yes got some freebies I have never heard of................lol.............Glo and forgot what else........................


WOW! golly gee wiz Beaver have you seen wally?


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 8, 2014)

Is Sugar Punch nute sensitive?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 8, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I have some in veg, they have been there for a while, I had to give up my flowering room to be used as a drying room... but I have three that are veging just fine, now regenerating, is another thing, I got a SP phenol from keizersoze and that thing has been in a 18/6 for months and the regen part is less than an inch high. They clone like SHIT though, i'm getting about a 33% success rate..... yeah 2 outta three die....the JB x MS is a damn nice plant though, it clones fast and is a much heartier plant.....SIGH I really want to like the sugarpunch...


Good luck with that SP, I think it may be a waste of time. I didn't really have trouble cloning her but keeping her in veg... Looks impossible to me.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 8, 2014)

JetDro said:


> View attachment 3287251


Is that Barney's Farm LSD that I see you running?


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

since the first run was a runt and didn't respond well for me on the nutrients...i went light on this one and she is definitely undernourished this time around. it sure does happen fast--green fan leaves and everything is looking good and then, BAM, you walk in there to look at her and she is suddenly not happy. however, her flowers look very nice and looks (and smells) like it will be some nice smoke. having gnats and sucking up some of her fan leaves accidentally has not helped her either 



and some lower nug shots:


to reduce the couch lock effect (i liked how the first one smoked) this will get chopped a bit early. i'd say another week...i'll post another picture of her when she is chopped.

have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 8, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Is that Barney's Farm LSD that I see you running?


no....old cup....have LSD growing out back .......6 weeks in....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> since the first run was a runt and didn't respond well for me on the nutrients...i went light on this one and she is definitely undernourished this time around. it sure does happen fast--green fan leaves and everything is looking good and then, BAM, you walk in there to look at her and she is suddenly not happy. however, her flowers look very nice and looks (and smells) like it will be some nice smoke. having gnats and sucking up some of her fan leaves accidentally has not helped her either
> 
> View attachment 3289453
> 
> ...



Beautiful ucg! You're making me wanna pop the rest of my SP...


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> since the first run was a runt and didn't respond well for me on the nutrients...i went light on this one and she is definitely undernourished this time around. it sure does happen fast--green fan leaves and everything is looking good and then, BAM, you walk in there to look at her and she is suddenly not happy. however, her flowers look very nice and looks (and smells) like it will be some nice smoke. having gnats and sucking up some of her fan leaves accidentally has not helped her either
> 
> View attachment 3289453
> 
> ...


looks delicious so another week will make 10 or..??


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> looks delicious so another week will make 10 or..??


today is 59 days in flower; she will be 67 days in flower in eight days for a total of 60 days flowering (it took her one week in flower to start doing her thing). chopped my first SP at day 60 too

st0wandgrow you know you want to pop them! you should


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> today is 59 days in flower; she will be 67 days in flower in eight days for a total of 60 days flowering (it took her one week in flower to start doing her thing). chopped my first SP at day 60 too
> 
> st0wandgrow you know you want to pop them! you should


They could be next in line. Got a 10 pack of Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush soaking right now....


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They could be next in line. Got a 10 pack of Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush soaking right now....


i am smoking on that right now. it is very good. i'm thinking of soaking a couple right now too!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i am smoking on that right now. it is very good. i'm thinking of soaking a couple right now too!



Great minds....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush
> View attachment 3289543


MMMmmmm. That looks good!

What sort of taste/smell/buzz are you getting from her?


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> MMMmmmm. That looks good!
> 
> What sort of taste/smell/buzz are you getting from her?


to me, she has "no taste" which is what i basically want but it is a good non-taste on the very faint sweet side if that makes sense? but her smell is very "kushy" and good. she was an easy grow! it is a functional day smoke to me with, most importantly, nice pain relief qualities to her. her flowers were very dense, btw--it was impressive.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> to me, she has "no taste" which is what i basically want but it is a good non-taste on the very faint sweet side if that makes sense? but her smell is very "kushy" and good. she was an easy grow! it is a functional day smoke to me with, most importantly, nice pain relief qualities to her. her flowers were very dense, btw--it was impressive.


Sounds good! How many seeds did you germinate?


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sounds good! How many seeds did you germinate?


out of four, only one survived.  one never sprouted, one died after a few days on me, and one i accidentally killed early on and the one that survived ended up being a female


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> today is 59 days in flower; she will be 67 days in flower in eight days for a total of 60 days flowering (it took her one week in flower to start doing her thing). chopped my first SP at day 60 too
> 
> st0wandgrow you know you want to pop them! you should


Thanks UCover, she really looks Sweet..... We'll I guess I've got around 46 days for the one pheno and probably a couple more for the SSH pheno....


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> Thanks UCover, she really looks Sweet..... We'll I guess I've got around 46 days for the one pheno and probably a couple more for the SSH pheno....


very nice!  lovely color to the girls!


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 8, 2014)

lovely color to the girls! [/QUOTE]

Thanks Ucover, they're thirsty girls... They're drinking between 3 to 4 gallons a day already..


----------



## rollyouron (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll give a report on the SP. I've made 3 grows so far. 10 each time. Very easy plant to grow and a good yield. I grow in 5 gal pots with 800 watts leds. My yield have been an average 700 grams dried and cured. It clones easy in a Clone King. 
Only negative I have to say is I usually move my clones from cloner to solo cups. When I do that it starts getting the 3 leafs, and looks like it wants to start flowering. It looks like a freak! I figured out if I pot in a bigger container it will not do this. You can even take the ones out of the solo cups and plant in a bigger container veg for 2 weeks and it starts to grow normal again. I guess it gets root bound in the solo cups!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> today is 59 days in flower; she will be 67 days in flower in eight days for a total of 60 days flowering (it took her one week in flower to start doing her thing). chopped my first SP at day 60 too
> 
> st0wandgrow you know you want to pop them! you should



The turn starts at day of the light flip. So your S.P.Girls are gonna go 9-10 weeks...........about what I thought.
I start feeding flower nutes THE DAY of light flip. Count from the day of flip, always have, think when flowering period is quoted that is how they
figure it. Might be wrong.........lol..............

I am gonna finish them in 9 weeks flat, 63 days, last 10 just water. I can finish them faster in the 'dro, and do not want any couch lock,
or least I can achieve. 

Speaking of Sugar Punch.....................seen how they like to stretch. My headroom in my tents is low, my hoods old and big, lol,
so figured I would KILL them with PAR and keep them short till the turn. Well, they think otherwise. The little seedlings are stretching
big time...........under 400 watts a foot over em.............they also stretched under a 200 watt CFL off their heads.................so, it appears 
the little bitches are gonna do what they want!!!!

Got news for them.............NO THEY R NOT!!! lol,lol........let them have their way for 2 weeks, then, they are mine,lol!!!!
I SHALL get a beast out of these first 10 seeds, and I WILL contain the thing, and NOT CUT her . I will also get a good stable
Mother of her......................hopefully both Phenos'................

Where is the damn pics already!!!!!!

BTW..............the above Buds look very nice. Nice sugar coverage, nice bud formation, I am dying to try Sugar Punch.
Does it actually taste as nice as they claim????? Damn, 80 days or so is a long time to wait.......................lol...................


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 8, 2014)

First time I ran SP I did it from relatively early seedlings and they stretched quite a lot. The stretch was mitigated somewhat on clones. They also flowered quicker as clones as you can imagine. Good luck though, you might need it. I've seen some crazy stretchy SP plants. Just be aggressive with the shaping and training.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I start feeding flower nutes THE DAY of light flip. Count from the day of flip, always have,


I used to do the same, but the plants consistently yellowed and dropped leaves far too soon. I now wait until 10 days in before phasing in the bloom nutes, and 2 wks before changing MH to HPS. They now finish mostly green w/ some fade, and much better bud production.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 9, 2014)

I also leave in the MH for 2 weeks after the turn...

I do not have the over fert issue...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 10, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Good luck with that SP, I think it may be a waste of time. I didn't really have trouble cloning her but keeping her in veg... Looks impossible to me.


Not what I wanted to hear!
I gotta get those Bodhi packs...
Maybe i'll get lucky with the MSxJB freebie


----------



## COGrown (Nov 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I used to do the same, but the plants consistently yellowed and dropped leaves far too soon. I now wait until 10 days in before phasing in the bloom nutes, and 2 wks before changing MH to HPS. They now finish mostly green w/ some fade, and much better bud production.


With hydroponics I like to wait until the onset of bud production before I start bloom nutes, if you cut back hard on the nitrogen the plant will use what it has left in a hurry. The actual day count varies from plant to plant. Some faster plants start bud production 1 week after 12/12, some 3/4 weeks after 12/12. Either way, providing them with enough nitrogen through their transition phase is key for suitable yields. Depending on the NPK of your nutes, and the sensitivity of the plants, you can also do 50/50 bloom/grow through the transition phase, but sometimes this is not enough N and too much P for the more sensitive strains.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 17, 2014)

don't you just hate it when a thread has no proper ending?! here is mine.  

so let's recap:

early April, tried to germinate a single seed that never sprouted; mid-April tried again and this one germinated. she went to flower, and accidentally got seeded up (if i recall correctly, it was a single RP sour kush that hermied). she was chopped at day 73 in flower and was a runt and did not produce a lot, but really liked how she smoked and tasted. by mid-July, tried to germinate another single seed and _it _did not sprout (again!). early august, tried again and this single girl was put to flower in early September.
wanted to take a "before" picture to show you how her main stem had bent because her main cola fell over but i forgot. you can see it in one of the pictures that she was trying to form a knuckle in that area. decent harvest from her, and she was almost three times the size in height as the first run. a taste test proves this is not the same pheno as the first one. bummer because that first one was good. this has a definite haze taste to it and i don't like that very much. it's drying now and i will give a proper smoke report once it is at least dried properly.


so one more seed left...was on sannie's site last night and they were out of SP. this morning, received an email they were back in stock. i want to get some more CCK for sure, but am now on the fence with this strain. should i ever pop that last seed (which i'm sure one day i will because i did really like that first pheno), i'll report back to this thread.


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 17, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> don't you just hate it when a thread has no proper ending?! here is mine.
> 
> so let's recap:
> 
> ...


Nice looking cola, looking forward to the smoke report...

pretty work UCover...!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 35 started counting 5 days after flip..


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)

Two phenos one leaning toward "the one" the other SSH..


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## JetDro (Nov 26, 2014)

STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 26, 2014)

ThermalRider that is very nice! beautiful job.

so i've had a chance to sample this latest harvest and the first one was much better than this one-i can tell there are similarities as far as affect but this run there is a faint piney flavor to it. it's enough for me that it makes me not want to smoke this. however, i liked the first one a lot so i will need to run this again and see if i can get a similar pheno to the first run again.

aside: my favorite dog has been sick and to the vet three times this past week. you know it's bad when they don't want to eat even human food!


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> STUNNING!!!!!!


Thanks JetDro, really smelling magnificent..! your 6 will be fun to watch..


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ThermalRider that is very nice! beautiful job.
> 
> so i've had a chance to sample this latest harvest and the first one was much better than this one-i can tell there are similarities as far as affect but this run there is a faint piney flavor to it. it's enough for me that it makes me not want to smoke this. however, i liked the first one a lot so i will need to run this again and see if i can get a similar pheno to the first run again.
> 
> aside: my favorite dog has been sick and to the vet three times this past week. you know it's bad when they don't want to eat even human food!





undercovergrow said:


> ThermalRider that is very nice! beautiful job.
> 
> so i've had a chance to sample this latest harvest and the first one was much better than this one-i can tell there are similarities as far as affect but this run there is a faint piney flavor to it. it's enough for me that it makes me not want to smoke this. however, i liked the first one a lot so i will need to run this again and see if i can get a similar pheno to the first run again.
> 
> aside: my favorite dog has been sick and to the vet three times this past week. you know it's bad when they don't want to eat even human food!


Thanks UnderCover, sorry to hear about your dog, maybe the smells from TGiving will stimulate the ole' appetite...!!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## JetDro (Nov 26, 2014)

Beautiful Bud sites......................


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Beautiful Bud sites......................


Thanks JetDro, this first run DWC has my attention, thanks HygroHybrid Theory....!!! Hygrohybrid.com


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> don't you just hate it when a thread has no proper ending?! here is mine.
> 
> so let's recap:
> 
> ...


Very nice work and an excellent recap. Good job!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ...aside: my favorite dog has been sick and to the vet three times this past week. you know it's bad when they don't want to eat even human food!


My heart goes out to you and you doggie. My cats are my furry little family members. Best wishes to you and your dog. You will be in my Thanksgiving Prayer.

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> My heart goes out to you and you doggie. My cats are my furry little family members. Best wishes to you and your dog. You will be in my Thanksgiving Prayer.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day!


thank you KeizerSoze! Happy Thanksgiving Day to you and yours as well. say hello to that cute little-headed girl of yours.

i'll admit, i could have sworn you'd be a dog person  not that's there's anything wrong with being a cat person, mind you.  we have two dogs--how many cats do you have?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2014)

Best wishes on your dog. I'm one of your kindred spirits - a dog person. Have always had a lab, and have covered all the colors now. My chocolate stopped eating a few days before he passed, and I pray that's not anywhere close to the circumstances with yours.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you KeizerSoze! Happy Thanksgiving Day to you and yours as well. say hello to that cute little-headed girl of yours.
> 
> i'll admit, i could have sworn you'd be a dog person  not that's there's anything wrong with being a cat person, mind you.  we have two dogs--how many cats do you have?


I'm an animal lover, I love them all... I have three kitties... CJ I inherited from my mom. Patience and Thumper were here when I moved in (abandoned by their previous owners). They let me move in and things have been cool ever since.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2014)

I like cats, too; I'm just horribly allergic. I'll tell you 2 secrets about me:

1. I tear up every time an animal abuse spot is aired on tv

2. I am, in fact, a manly man.

3. see #2.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I like cats, too; I'm just horribly allergic. I'll tell you 2 secrets about me:
> 
> 1. I tear up every time an animal abuse spot is aired on tv
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 30, 2014)

Day 41 or 46 from flip..


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 30, 2014)

Drinking 4 gals a day..


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## JetDro (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice
Good run this time!!!!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 1, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Nice
> Good run this time!!!!!


Thanks JetDro, most definitely..!! I see you harvested "The Jungle" waiting on more updates in your Grow Journal...!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 1, 2014)

looking awesome, ThermalRider!! great grow. thank you for sharing


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 1, 2014)

undercovergrow... How's the pooch?


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 1, 2014)

thanks for asking, KeizerSoze. she is doing better; she has started eating and that's always a good sign in a dog. it is hard to have a dog vomiting with diarrhea, so i am _happy _that part is over! trying to keep her confined when she normally has the run of the house (she is a chihuahua) and off of her favorite spot on the couch (so she won't jump and hurt her back) are the hurdles this week. she was diagnosed with intervertebral disk disease and either had an allergic reaction to the initial medicine prescribed or picked up a bug at the same time so she was pathetically sick last week. she is responding well to the new medicine.
and with all the stuff going on, i think i killed my one CCK. at day 17, not sure what's going on....instead of a nice green to the leaves, there are definite yellowing to even the new growth. 
hope all is well in the land of the easily amused!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 2, 2014)

Glad to hear that your little girl is on the mend. I'll trade a healthy doggie for a sick CCK any day...

All is well here in the Land of the Easily Amused. We are getting much needed rain and everyone is very happy about it... except for the cats.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 2, 2014)

trade complete--the CCK is dead; it was culled this afternoon and it hardly had a root system established. not worth running something that sickly from the start with as small of a space i have to work with. also in the vet's office again with the dog because last night she started itching like crazy and it didn't stop. allergies. 

with the lack of rain in the land of the easily amused, i would think even the cats would be okay with the rain this time. they're never happy!


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 3, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> looking awesome, ThermalRider!! great grow. thank you for sharing


Thanks U_Cover, first DWC and SCROG, very happy with the results with just two SP plants... Good news on your dog that's great, three vet trips will set you back.. !


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## JetDro (Dec 3, 2014)

WHERE IS THE LOVE BUTTON.......................

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks for asking, KeizerSoze. she is doing better; she has started eating and that's always a good sign in a dog. it is hard to have a dog vomiting with diarrhea, so i am _happy _that part is over! trying to keep her confined when she normally has the run of the house (she is a chihuahua) and off of her favorite spot on the couch (so she won't jump and hurt her back) are the hurdles this week. she was diagnosed with intervertebral disk disease and either had an allergic reaction to the initial medicine prescribed or picked up a bug at the same time so she was pathetically sick last week. she is responding well to the new medicine.
> and with all the stuff going on, i think i killed my one CCK. at day 17, not sure what's going on....instead of a nice green to the leaves, there are definite yellowing to even the new growth.
> hope all is well in the land of the easily amused!


Damn girl,there's allways something! Hope all is well..


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 3, 2014)

Gettn' there..!!


----------



## JetDro (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

I cloned the s.p.#2 for my tent..gonna see how she does in perfect conditions,but pampered.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> I cloned the s.p.#2 for my tent..gonna see how she does in perfect conditions,but pampered.


What's your final thoughts on the SP rory? I only popped two, but I didn't find anything special. Pretty good, but not great. I've got 8 more left so maybe the gem is still sitting in the cheese drawer......


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

The phenomenon I got is good,heavy resin,cool colors,good yeild and taste,smell..Will wow over the novice,I found nothing special other than the bag appeal..worthy of a few runs,but not a long term keeper..im running her a few more times then giving a cut to a few friends for me to hit up later if I want to reminisce..I made seeds also..the "auto.flower" thing has me irked...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

Pheno..Damn auto correct.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 4, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> trade complete--the CCK is dead; it was culled this afternoon and it hardly had a root system established. not worth running something that sickly from the start with as small of a space i have to work with. also in the vet's office again with the dog because last night she started itching like crazy and it didn't stop. allergies.
> 
> with the lack of rain in the land of the easily amused, i would think even the cats would be okay with the rain this time. they're never happy!



Yikes, sometimes it can be tough to be a doggie mom, but we gotta take care of the little furry ones. Hope the allergies get better. Doggie Benadril?

The cats are miffed because they can't lay out on the deck in the afternoon sun or explore the backyard at night... So they pester me and then lay around on my bed all afternoon... 

Way OT... Sunrise after much needed rain in the Land of the Easily Amused... With more to come.





Keizer Soze


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> The phenomenon I got is good,heavy resin,cool colors,good yeild and taste,smell..Will wow over the novice,I found nothing special other than the bag appeal..worthy of a few runs,but not a long term keeper..im running her a few more times then giving a cut to a few friends for me to hit up later if I want to reminisce..I made seeds also..the "auto.flower" thing has me irked...


Damn, I have 2 here in veg...guess I'll keep the C99 and Jamaican haze around in case I'm disappointed w/SP

TY for the heads up!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Damn, I have 2 here in veg...guess I'll keep the C99 and Jamaican haze around in case I'm disappointed w/SP
> 
> TY for the heads up!


I prefer the C-99..... so far.


----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> Sannie's has got SugarPunch back in stock!!  I just got my pack ordered this morning!! So excited to run these this year!!!!  Are you going to get some?


Just found this thread. I've got 5 nice Sugar Punch seedlings now. This is my favorite strain.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 5, 2014)

CoyoteBob Welcome to RIU! i've got one more seed left of her that i'll probably pop in january. i really liked the first run of her! second run was too hazy for my tastes. share some photos as you grow!


----------



## JetDro (Dec 5, 2014)

I tend to know my Girls and Genetics. I can usually tell what I'm working with a few weeks into veg.
I have Sugar Punch coming up too, MINE ARE impressing me!! I LIKE what I see, KNOW where it is 
going! Sorry to hear and see of less than stellar reviews.........I will give an honest one.

My Ladies @ 10 inches or so...........Flip happens @ 14 1/2 inches........2 more weeks I would guess...


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 5, 2014)

JetDro those are looking nice! great job, they're looking super happy and healthy


----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> CoyoteBob Welcome to RIU! i've got one more seed left of her that i'll probably pop in january. i really liked the first run of her! second run was too hazy for my tastes. share some photos as you grow!


Will do. Thank you.

My only complaint about Sugar Punch is that they are a bit flimsy as seedlings. As youngsters, their stems seem to have a hard time getting strong enough to support the early leaf growth. Not all plants, but most.

After they get going, they are pretty good growers. And the potency is top shelf. It's my wife's favorite strain for pain relief.


----------



## JetDro (Dec 5, 2014)

CoyoteBob said:


> Will do. Thank you.
> 
> My only complaint about Sugar Punch is that they are a bit flimsy as seedlings. As youngsters, their stems seem to have a hard time getting strong enough to support the early leaf growth. Not all plants, but most.
> 
> After they get going, they are pretty good growers. And the potency is top shelf. It's my wife's favorite strain for pain relief.



Mine were never flimsy, not even close. They are little tree's right now...................as stout AS ANY seedling i have thrown down............
All in how they are treated I always say.............GLAD to hear about the potency!!!! COOL


----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Mine were never flimsy, not even close. They are little tree's right now...................as stout AS ANY seedling i have thrown down............
> All in how they are treated I always say.............GLAD to hear about the potency!!!! COOL


I'm on my third run of Sugar Punch, and they were all mostly flimsy as seedlings...at least by my personal estimation. I've got one plant now with a 2-inch stem trying to support massive leaf growth, and it's having a hard time. 2 others are doing OK, and 1 is an absolute brute - short, big stem, bushy leaves...

But if past experience is any indicator, they will all grow into productive plants, with killer potency, and a great taste and smell to boot.


----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

Jet, you got some healthy looking plants...

What's your grow method?


----------



## JetDro (Dec 5, 2014)

CoyoteBob said:


> Jet, you got some healthy looking plants...
> 
> What's your grow method?



Thank you sir!!  

I grown exclusively in HYDRO...........Punch is in soil ONLY to start, so I can keep them short before the turn.
They will end up in DWC like ALL my other Ladies. 

I run DWC, my own setup based off Water Farm Buckets, FULL NUCLEAR NUTES............I PUSH the Ladies VERY HARD, lol............
NEVER cut, only train, LOVE is the KEY difference...........I LOVE them ALL! They feel it.....................

PEACE


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 6, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I tend to know my Girls and Genetics. I can usually tell what I'm working with a few weeks into veg.
> I have Sugar Punch coming up too, MINE ARE impressing me!! I LIKE what I see, KNOW where it is
> going! Sorry to hear and see of less than stellar reviews.........I will give an honest one.
> 
> ...


Boy those look like nice healthy plants JetDro! Nice job!

Good thing you didn't pull the plug on those immature looking beans eh?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2014)

CoyoteBob said:


> Will do. Thank you.
> 
> My only complaint about Sugar Punch is that they are a bit flimsy as seedlings. As youngsters, their stems seem to have a hard time getting strong enough to support the early leaf growth. Not all plants, but most.
> 
> After they get going, they are pretty good growers. And the potency is top shelf. It's my wife's favorite strain for pain relief.


My experience at 6 weeks has been just the opposite, strong stem but nodes are too close together. They are like dwarf plants compared to my 3 other strains. I've had to remove quite a bit of vegetation, even a few small branches in order to allow room for proper development. A few years back, I grew a few other of his strains...and same deal. It's like he breeds for cabinet grows when I have 6 feet of height to work with.


----------



## JetDro (Dec 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Boy those look like nice healthy plants JetDro! Nice job!
> 
> Good thing you didn't pull the plug on those immature looking beans eh?




Lol...................lol................lol..........................NO ONE will ever let me forget that one huh..............lol.................I DESERVE it ...................... lol!!!!


----------



## JetDro (Dec 6, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My experience at 6 weeks has been just the opposite, strong stem but nodes are too close together. They are like dwarf plants compared to my 3 other strains. I've had to remove quite a bit of vegetation, even a few small branches in order to allow room for proper development. A few years back, I grew a few other of his strains...and same deal. It's like he breeds for cabinet grows when I have 6 feet of height to work with.




Same here............LIL biotches are STOUT, node spacing is silly tight..............JUST the way I want my stretch to the heavens SSH leaning Ladies...............My plan
for these is working PERFECT!!! lol........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 6, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Lol...................lol................lol..........................NO ONE will ever let me forget that one huh..............lol.................I DESERVE it ...................... lol!!!!



Nah, I'm just playing around. Those really do look nice though!

Sometimes good things come in small packages


----------



## JetDro (Dec 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nah, I'm just playing around. Those really do look nice though!
> 
> Sometimes good things come in small packages



If they turn into trees(good possibility) it will be amazing and true.............................your statement I mean............


Just checked my S.P. The T5SHO fixture is flat killing it!!! I went to check my "spindly" lol........lol..........sorry, stoned, lol,.............
Ladies........have 2 different Pheno's at this time I can differentiate. 1 with tight node spacing, stocky in nature, secondary growth appears 
auto on it, very stout. The other..........a STUPID stocky, TIGHT node, little fortress!!! Have 2 of them, 4 of the other.........

This is the TIGHT 1:

Sorry for the thread hijack............

Back to your regularly scheduled dope programing...................................


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

Getting ready to chop the rest of pheno # 1, she's flushed and ready....


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

pheno # 1 left cola, pheno # 2 right cola...


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

Massive root system.. Draining res before flush..


----------



## COGrown (Dec 11, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> View attachment 3311296
> 
> Massive root system.. Draining res before flush..



I bet with roots like that she's not going to be giving you any yield problems, either....


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Lol...................lol................lol..........................NO ONE will ever let me forget that one huh..............lol.................I DESERVE it ...................... lol!!!!


Hey man.. at least you owned up to it and moved on..
Most folks would lie about the outcome and stick to their bullshit story.

It happens.. I went off on Mr Nice Forums one time about mold susceptibility.. ate my words later.


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Hey man.. at least you owned up to it and moved on..
> Most folks would lie about the outcome and stick to their bullshit story.
> 
> It happens.. I went off on Mr Nice Forums one time about mold susceptibility.. ate my words later.



I said it.....I OWN IT .....lol


Live n learn.....lol

Sent u a message HH


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I bet with roots like that she's not going to be giving you any yield problems, either....


Hopefully should have vegd' a few more weeks but wanted some Christmas cheer. Next run I'll veg longer and hopefully fill up my scrog nets completely....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 11, 2014)

Thermals plants really look nothing at all like any of the phenos I encountered. I'm pretty curious to see how they turn out for him.


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Thermals plants really look nothing at all like any of the phenos I encountered. I'm pretty curious to see how they turn out for him.



I too have noticed the plants look different......will be interesting to see what mine look like when they start.....


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

Your Girls look GREAT!!!

CANNOT wait for a smoke, report......

Good pic of the 2 different pheno buds together.....

Nice!!!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Your Girls look GREAT!!!
> 
> CANNOT wait for a smoke, report......
> 
> ...



thanks jetdro, yes the SSH on the right pheno 2 but pheno 1 is pretty amazing one of "the one" green candy fuel funk that can make your noise twitch as you break it up...


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

pheno 1 all down..!!


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

How many weeks did they flower????

The, GREEN looks KILLER
looks like decent yield too....


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> thanks jetdro, yes the SSH on the right pheno 2 but pheno 1 is pretty amazing one of "the one" green candy fuel funk that can make your noise twitch as you break it up...



THAT IS THE ONE I hope to find.....Looking at her she buds like my Cloud Watcher....Tells me ALL I need to know....lol.....
It WILL BE great smoke.....you will see....


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> How many weeks did they flower????
> 
> The, GREEN looks KILLER
> looks like decent yield too....


59


JetDro said:


> How many weeks did they flower????
> 
> The, GREEN looks KILLER
> looks like decent yield too....


59 for the chopped one, the other SSH leaner I'm going to go a bit longer but she's pretty fast for a haze...


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

COOL
59 WORKS FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 11, 2014)

ThermalRider the first SP i ran her for 73 days and the second one i ran for 67. 59 days is awesome! hopefully you cloned that pheno


----------



## JetDro (Dec 11, 2014)

i AM EXCITED TO SEE the damn things grow for myself. 

i love the bud pattern on Pheno 1 . It looks exactly like the pattern on my favorite Girl. I know it well,
and know what it means. Your in for a real treat I would guess. 

I hope I get that Pheno in my 6. I bet with 6 I have at least 2. I see 2 now, or think I do, lol.......but I know how that goes sometimes.....

Will be very interested in seeing your opinion of both different Ladies......smoking them i mean............


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 11, 2014)

listening to you talk JetDro about the SP, i swear it makes me want to pop that last bean just to see what i've got; if only i had the room!


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ThermalRider the first SP i ran her for 73 days and the second one i ran for 67. 59 days is awesome! hopefully you cloned that pheno


I cloned them both, the SSH pheno 2 is still trying to flower. Pheno 1 back to vegg, stopped flowering but slow to take off... Pheno 1 and a new SP seedling just went into the 5 gallon hydro bucket... Fingers-x....


----------



## JetDro (Dec 12, 2014)

Stick Pheno 2 in a BIG POT.........give her root room, she will not flower............usually works.......................Fingers X


----------



## JetDro (Dec 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> listening to you talk JetDro about the SP, i swear it makes me want to pop that last bean just to see what i've got; if only i had the room!



Pop the bean............room will open, always does....................


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 12, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Thermals plants really look nothing at all like any of the phenos I encountered. I'm pretty curious to see how they turn out for him.


I was thinking much the same thing... They don't resemble any of the phenos that encountered either... Sannie has a pretty broad genetics spectrum with his polyhybrids I guess. Never know what's going to show up...


----------



## JetDro (Dec 13, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> I was thinking much the same thing... They don't resemble any of the phenos that encountered either... Sannie has a pretty broad genetics spectrum with his polyhybrids I guess. Never know what's going to show up...



I have read and looked at about every thread, post, and whippet on the Sugar punch........this strain actually brought me back to growing............it is why I 
decided to fire up again, just HAD to run this weed..........just HAD to.............lol............What is strange is I ONLY grow Hydro, always have, came back after forever
and the ONE STRAIN I wanted to really grow I'm doing in DIRT!!! lol. No knowledge of dirt to be honest, it will be an adventure for me for sure...............

Back to point...........I HAVE NOT seen that one Particular Pheno before. Seems that someone else should have stumbled across her before now................
Looks very interesting to me. I like it's structure. Hard to believe it is done at 60 days. Assuming you looked with a loupe.............

If it was mine..............I would have already smoked her and reported on it..............if I didn't fall down or injure myself I mean.........................


Waiting to hear..............................


----------



## Blindnslow (Dec 17, 2014)

Just topped my first SP.. Thanks to this thread.. the hype has hyped me up..


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 19, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I have read and looked at about every thread, post, and whippet on the Sugar punch........this strain actually brought me back to growing............it is why I
> decided to fire up again, just HAD to run this weed..........just HAD to.............lol............What is strange is I ONLY grow Hydro, always have, came back after forever
> and the ONE STRAIN I wanted to really grow I'm doing in DIRT!!! lol. No knowledge of dirt to be honest, it will be an adventure for me for sure...............
> 
> ...


sorry for the delayed response.. I don't have a loupe, but it was done..

it has a candy sweet taste with a faint taste of berries. It's not totally cure will be interesting to see how it the tastes develops... Incredible genetics, super clear enrgetic high that lasts a couple of hours. The other plant pheno 2 has the classic haze flavors but just as powerful...

I have pheno 1 pheno 2 and a new sp seedling in 10 " netpot in 5 gal RES with 2 large airstones... Then as they get bigger the netpot will go to the 26gal with 8 airstones.. I'm going to veg longer in hopes to fill up the scrog nets more completely this run ... Clones of pheno 1 & 2, that is....


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 15, 2015)

No more Sugar Punch at Sannie's

http://www.sanniesshop.com/feminized-cannabis-seeds-en/category-168-en/


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2015)

He's been having problems making the seeds again.

I suspect that whoever the donor female is likes to produce borderline viable pollen. Or maybe he's having problems with is environment.

I think he'll probably discontinue the cross as it costs time and money.

I have 6 or 8 packs I forget. So I'm good.


----------



## stsin (Feb 20, 2015)

Holy crap, I got one of the last batches of Sugar Punch? That sucks (well, for those that still want it, fairly lucky for me). Going to be growing a few of the girls outside way up north @ 44 lat. Figure I'll harvest in mid November like Sannie's Jack last year, but I'm hopeful it will be ready before then... anyone want to tell me that outdoors it'll be quicker than the jack?

Oddly enough I find I have a lot of sannie's gear this time around, limited by my state to 6 plants, so I'm doing 2 sugar punches, a sannie's jack, a blue colored cross of my own creation from sannie free beans ([NYCD x True Blueberry] x [Chemdog x True Blueberry]), and 2 from other growers (a lemon thai that currently smells fantastic in the test room, and a cotton candy.) 

Mmmm, can't wait until march when I put them into the ground.... (mind you the cotton candy and the sugar punches just popped from bean form as they were a last minute swap for a plant that showed a tendency to herm in the test room)

(bounce, bounce)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't quote me on the discontinued thing, that's pure speculation. I just can see it happening. This is like the 4th or 5th time it's failed to produce seeds for him. That's costly.

I did it outside @ 49th and it was done closer to the end of Oct.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

I wish I woulda picked this up instead of ko kush XD.... oh well. If they do restock please give me a heads up after you buy your pack.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 20, 2015)

There is a thread where he says it will be coming back after something happened to a few seed runs of different plants. But those other plants are still on the menu and SP is not now since that post was made so IDK.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> No more Sugar Punch at Sannie's
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/feminized-cannabis-seeds-en/category-168-en/


I gotta find a way to figure out why I cant post pics, I have my SPs two weeks into flowering.
FINALLY... after a 16 month indoor layoff.
Oh and I found a way that the sugarpunch likes to be cloned (even yours).... 6 days and a MASS of roots with a bubble cloner. Don't put them in the water just get a lil wod of spun coco-wool to absorb a lil
Honestly I have to say the mad scientist X jackberry has my interest more than the SPs... smells unlike any herb I have ever grown. And I've been growing for a loooong time.
The SP seems to have an issue with powder mold, none of my other plants in the room have it.
Course keep in mind this plant was VERY old, I had it in "stasis" for a long-ass time so I imagine a proper clone would do better.
The jackberry X MS freebie though......
mmmmmmm


----------



## stsin (Feb 23, 2015)

OGE: thanks! Hopefully my outdoor experience won't be much different than yours. I truly love Sannie's Jack, but it took for flipping ever to finish and I can't always luck out with a late frost 

Greasemonkey: Thanks for the SP clone suggestion!!! I'm looking forward to growing the JB x shack next year. Mad scientist scares me as for whatever reason my body gets an immunity to Herijuana and her kids faster than any other smoke I've had... Really F-in strange... Mind you I did opt for mad kush for at least one of my 2016 indicas


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Never again will I complain about the vegetative structure of this strain.
Not only does SP pack a punch, but yields incredibly high amounts for it's compact structure.
And I messed up by not cloning it...but have 2 beans left.

Wow, this stuff is head rush potent...just finished a bowl.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2015)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Never again will I complain about the vegetative structure of this strain.
> Not only does SP pack a punch, but yields incredibly high amounts for it's compact structure.
> And I messed up by not cloning it...but have 2 beans left.
> 
> Wow, this stuff is head rush potent...just finished a bowl.


When did you buy these seeds Sunbiz?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> When did you buy these seeds Sunbiz?


A year ago, they sat for months...pic from 2 weeks ago:


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2015)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A year ago, they sat for months...pic from 2 weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 3369869


She looks beautiful! I've germinated 2 and didn't find anything special. Got 2 more sprouting now..... and would be thrilled if I found a specimen like yours. Nicely done!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 11, 2015)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A year ago, they sat for months...pic from 2 weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 3369869


Looks a touch like my best pheno. But not completely. Like I said.. very variable line I think.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm impressed with Sugar Punch. So much so it's by far the best strain I've grown to date.

Only sprouted 2 beans and they were close to the pic Sunbiz1 posted. Seems like a very stable/consistent strain that I will add to my mother tent for years of enjoyment. 

Taste, smell and potency all packed into a plant that for me is extremely easy to grow. No fuss. Just wants do its job, grow nice fat buds. Fruit loops we call it.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## CannaCole (Mar 11, 2015)

This is all I got left


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

okay i'm gonna put my last seed to soak overnight and fingers crossed it is that sweet pheno i got the first time!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 11, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> okay i'm gonna put my last seed to soak overnight and fingers crossed it is that sweet pheno i got the first time!


Best of luck on the sweet pheno. I'll be watching...


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 11, 2015)

no clue said:


> Thanks for this. Gotta scrounge some cash fast


Heya @no clue  -how did your super-skunk grow finally turn out man?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Best of luck on the sweet pheno. I'll be watching...


thanks!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> She looks beautiful! I've germinated 2 and didn't find anything special. Got 2 more sprouting now..... and would be thrilled if I found a specimen like yours. Nicely done!


I blew it, should have cloned her and didn't. Reason being is I get tired of cloning every lady I haven't smoked yet looking for "that" pheno. 

Now watch, I'll pop these 2 remaining beans and clone both...then neither will have the same traits as what I just harvested.

Hehe!, now I'm being negative...but wish every strain on the planet had only 1 pheno.

TY for the kind words,


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 23, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Best of luck on the sweet pheno. I'll be watching...





undercovergrow said:


> okay i'm gonna put my last seed to soak overnight and fingers crossed it is that sweet pheno i got the first time!


In case you guys were curious, I finally finished the SP, after a yr of vege-stasis.
my camera is breaking so it's constantly re-focusing, so the pics are shitty, but you can see the frost, the "sugar" if you will...
I will run her again and take care of her a lil more, get her into the flowering room in a prompt fashion....


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 23, 2015)

and the jackberry X mad scientist freebie (sad it's not offered anymore there)


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

hot diggity damn, looking sexy dude!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 23, 2015)

@greasemonkeymann very nice! the sugar really piled up on both for you!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hot diggity damn, looking sexy dude!





undercovergrow said:


> @greasemonkeymann very nice! the sugar really piled up on both for you!


thanks to both of you, and sadly, its a shame the pictures aren't scratch-n-sniff (crap, am I dating myself?)
the pictures don't do it justice, the madjack is a REALLY interesting smell, unlike any I have smelled before.
Doesn't help that my camera is like ten yrs old either.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 23, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> In case you guys were curious, I finally finished the SP, after a yr of vege-stasis.
> my camera is breaking so it's constantly re-focusing, so the pics are shitty, but you can see the frost, the "sugar" if you will...
> I will run her again and take care of her a lil more, get her into the flowering room in a prompt fashion....


Is that the SP that I gave you?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 23, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Is that the SP that I gave you?


no, that one kept flowering for like two months (under 18 hrs), so I had to train it to be able to produce anything. and reveg it for like 8 months
Yours is gonna be thrown in there as soon as the mango kush is done.. or the double dream, whoever is first.
I do have the anesthesia flowering, and the tut too.
Anesthesia looks frosty but TINY.
the tut doesn't like my soil for some reason....


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 4, 2015)

Found a purple pheno. Wicked excited for this one. Will probably reveg after harvest to save then clone.

These are so small because I was using a shit 300w LED in the beginning. No stretch (screen already to go as you can see in photo). Back to my lovely 600w Hortilux Eye HPS.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 4, 2015)

CannaCole said:


> Found a purple pheno. Wicked excited for this one. Will probably reveg after harvest to save then clone.
> View attachment 3388206
> These are so small because I was using a shit 300w LED in the beginning. No stretch (screen already to go as you can see in photo). Back to my lovely 600w Hortilux Eye HPS.


Ahh... looks nice. Also appears those LEDs have messed with your nutrient regime. Tends to happen.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 4, 2015)

CannaCole said:


> Found a purple pheno. Wicked excited for this one. Will probably reveg after harvest to save then clone.
> View attachment 3388206
> These are so small because I was using a shit 300w LED in the beginning. No stretch (screen already to go as you can see in photo). Back to my lovely 600w Hortilux Eye HPS.


Interesting... Would love a smoke report after harvest...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 5, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> no, that one kept flowering for like two months (under 18 hrs), so I had to train it to be able to produce anything. and reveg it for like 8 months
> Yours is gonna be thrown in there as soon as the mango kush is done.. or the double dream, whoever is first.
> I do have the anesthesia flowering, and the tut too.
> Anesthesia looks frosty but TINY.
> the tut doesn't like my soil for some reason....


My SP is a freak, so I will be very interested to see what you do with her.

Mango Kush??? I'll take one of those is you have a spare cut...

Anesthesia can come out to be kind of popcorn sized buds but packed with frost. My guess is that she may have been a bit cooler than she likes...

My Tuts were Runts in veg but EXPLODED in flower. Astonishing... What kind of soil are you running?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 6, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> My SP is a freak, so I will be very interested to see what you do with her.
> 
> Mango Kush??? I'll take one of those is you have a spare cut...
> 
> ...


I have a tweaked organic soil that I use for all my plants, works like magic for all the strains i grow, the tut I think was pissed off from being in vege too long, all the strains i got from you as well as the sannie stuff i got was in the vege room for almost a yr.
the mango kush was good, I just harvested that one and the anesthesia, the anesthesia was really small but like you said, the nugs were some frosty rock hard goodness.
I think all the plants could have benefitted from being transplanted into larger containers and allowed to vege another month or so, but I simply didn't have the room, it felt like a logjam... stupid landlord...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3390944


Nice!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3390944


damn rory, that looks completely different than mine. Good Job though.
I'll take some pics of it, now that it's cured and all done. Well... mostly cured...Smokeable anyways...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Remember I've got 2 purple phenos.....
Well,just that one now,cleared out some space...tossed the other into flower,never to be run again...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3390944


Also what's the smoke report?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hardcore high,but not the longest buzz,grape nehi soda taste and smell..NEHI,NOT FANTA!
Sugar in a bowl..I keep it in rotation for the interest factor...I give it a 7..pretty much hasn't changed in my category since I've had it...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

So a dispensary recently had my 7 week SP cut tested at 3 different labs.

Conclusion? All the testing around this area is worthless lol.

One came in at 23% THC, another 28% THC and another 33% THC. No idea how they sent samples in but lol at the variance. They only tested for 3 cannabinoids and no terpenes (and I'm gonna guess that all 3 labs tested @ different RH%).

The market in Canada has so far to go before we can catch up to what's going on down south.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So a dispensary recently had my 7 week SP cut tested at 3 different labs.
> 
> Conclusion? All the testing around this area is worthless lol.
> 
> ...


7 week? Was that a typo?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 29, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Hardcore high,but not the longest buzz,grape nehi soda taste and smell..NEHI,NOT FANTA!
> Sugar in a bowl..I keep it in rotation for the interest factor...I give it a 7..pretty much hasn't changed in my category since I've had it...


so I should do a half-assed smoke report on the SP, I'd say it's a solid 8 out of ten on quality, high and such.
The ease of growing it though...and cloning?
bleh.
Those into consideration and it's not a plant I am keeping.
I can't take five clones and hope that within 3 weeks I get one to root, of have the damn thing flower under 16 hours of light..
Lil bitch.
BUT she is a nice smoke, tasty and strong.
Now the jackberry X mad scientist freebie? Welllll then...
that's a strain I am keeping.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So a dispensary recently had my 7 week SP cut tested at 3 different labs.
> 
> Conclusion? All the testing around this area is worthless lol.
> 
> ...


this is why THC tests are stupid.
they need more uniformity on it.
I have smoked three >30%thc strains, and NONE of them hold a candle to my herb, and i'm not trying to sound cocky, just that it wasn't impressive, only one time have I smoked herb from dispensaries that actually raised my eyebrows in interest, and that was a crackerjack strain ( I think it's green crack X jack herer?)
Anyways, that was some potent herb right there.
But it was only 22.1%THC.
The good ole blue dream always sits my ass down, and that one is in the low 20s also.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 7 week? Was that a typo?


No. I've mentioned it before. It's pretty rare I think, but while it's fast and good it has other problems, namely it doesn't yield and the structure makes C99 look easy to grow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> this is why THC tests are stupid.
> they need more uniformity on it.
> I have smoked three >30%thc strains, and NONE of them hold a candle to my herb, and i'm not trying to sound cocky, just that it wasn't impressive, only one time have I smoked herb from dispensaries that actually raised my eyebrows in interest, and that was a crackerjack strain ( I think it's green crack X jack herer?)
> Anyways, that was some potent herb right there.
> ...


Well, THC alone means not that much IMO. It's everything in synergy. But I hear ya. In fairness, this SP is strong medicine and I'm sure you'd like it. 

It's funny too, the dispensary just took all 3 tests and averaged them out.... lol. Shady fuckers.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Well, THC alone means not that much IMO. It's everything in synergy. But I hear ya. In fairness, this SP is strong medicine and I'm sure you'd like it.
> 
> It's funny too, the dispensary just took all 3 tests and averaged them out.... lol. Shady fuckers.


oh I did like it (do like it, I have about an OZ left)
Just it's not nearly as nice as the mad scientist X jackberry freebie that I got from sannie
that's a tasty plant, and STRONG too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh I did like it (do like it, I have about an OZ left)
> Just it's not nearly as nice as the mad scientist X jackberry freebie that I got from sannie
> that's a tasty plant, and STRONG too.


Oh right, you had the strange appearing phenotype. I'd run some more seeds if I were you, you'll find the one.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Oh right, you had the strange appearing phenotype. I'd run some more seeds if I were you, you'll find the one.


nah, I think you have me mistaken with someone different, mine was normal, I've done three diff, well two, and one in the process, they look normal, not purple like some. the frst two were from my pack, and the second was from keizersoze
but they looked normal. Hard as shit to clone, and the one I got from Keizer flowered under 16hrs, and took like 5 months to reveg normally
here is a couple blurry pics (my cameras focus keeps shifting)
they just were a lil beat up because I had to keep them on vege for 10 months longer than I normally (landlord drama)


----------



## toomp (May 2, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> this is why THC tests are stupid.
> they need more uniformity on it.
> I have smoked three >30%thc strains, and NONE of them hold a candle to my herb, and i'm not trying to sound cocky, just that it wasn't impressive, only one time have I smoked herb from dispensaries that actually raised my eyebrows in interest, and that was a crackerjack strain ( I think it's green crack X jack herer?)
> Anyways, that was some potent herb right there.
> ...


JB mad sci is great


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 2, 2015)

Undercovergrow... Did you ever pop your last SP?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So a dispensary recently had my 7 week SP cut tested at 3 different labs.
> 
> Conclusion? All the testing around this area is worthless lol.
> 
> ...


Geesh, in that case I'd buy my own test kit.

BTW, did you happen to notice a somewhat stretchy SP pheno?. I actually had to top this one while the rest grow like Christmas trees.

Nonetheless, I'm cloning everything cuz' I like the smoke.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 4, 2015)

toomp said:


> JB mad sci is great


very true, a tragedy it's not offered as a freebie any longer..
Really fine smoke though, and strong too, everything I had heard of the jackberry was about it's taste and smell, and it's high was lacking..
I guess mine got some good traits from the mad scientist..
And honestly mine was a lil beat up too..(wasn't sure if it was a keeper or not)
I have one in vege right now that I am doing my usual training on, and that one is gonna be a beautiful plant when done.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Undercovergrow... Did you ever pop your last SP?


sure did - recently to flower. try to update soon when there is something to see


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 12, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> sure did - recently to flower. try to update soon when there is something to see


I bet when your involved there's always something to see...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> I bet when your involved there's always something to see...


of course there is--a big head is hard not to notice, well, that and the big hair.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 13, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> of course there is--a big head is hard not to notice, well, that and the big hair.


There you go flaunting you big headed hotness again... And me surrounded by women with painfully inadequate domes... Hmmm 

Best of luck on the SP. Can you tell if you have an indica or a sativa pheno yet?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> There you go flaunting you big headed hotness again... And me surrounded by women with painfully inadequate domes... Hmmm
> 
> Best of luck on the SP. Can you tell if you have an indica or a sativa pheno yet?


she just went into flower about a week ago, but i'm thinking she's leaning more toward sativa from the look of her leaves. i've saved some cuttings of her-she has a good stem rub smell to her but other than that, not a lot of smell coming off of her at this stage. vegged her for 60 days so i'm hoping that was enough.

"...painfully inadequate domes" LOL


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> she just went into flower about a week ago, but i'm thinking she's leaning more toward sativa from the look of her leaves. i've saved some cuttings of her-she has a good stem rub smell to her but other than that, not a lot of smell coming off of her at this stage. vegged her for 60 days so i'm hoping that was enough.
> 
> "...painfully inadequate domes" LOL


I just put mine into flowering two weeks ago, the last run of the strain for me, it was a cut I got from Keizer.
It took month and months to reveg after flowering under 16 hrs of light, picky lil thing...
It appears to be very similar to one of the same phenos I had prior.
Not to keep saying the same thing, but the one that's special is the madjack freebie.. that thing is better than the SP on all fronts, every category.
in fact, in hindsight, for the sugarpunch itself, I wouldn't purchase again, but since I got the madjack as a freebie, I am VERY happy, it's hard to crack into my "starting lineup", but the madjack is a keeper, for sure, and I didn't even get to baby it.. eager to see what it's gonna do after training and a lil love


----------



## ThermalRider (May 14, 2015)

Around day 44, two plants one a clone from pheno 2 I had around the holidays and one from seed. Running another outside as well..


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I just put mine into flowering two weeks ago, the last run of the strain for me, it was a cut I got from Keizer.
> It took month and months to reveg after flowering under 16 hrs of light, picky lil thing...
> It appears to be very similar to one of the same phenos I had prior.
> Not to keep saying the same thing, but the one that's special is the madjack freebie.. that thing is better than the SP on all fronts, every category.
> in fact, in hindsight, for the sugarpunch itself, I wouldn't purchase again, but since I got the madjack as a freebie, I am VERY happy, it's hard to crack into my "starting lineup", but the madjack is a keeper, for sure, and I didn't even get to baby it.. eager to see what it's gonna do after training and a lil love


yeah, if this pheno is leaning toward sativa, i probably won't run her again either nor keep her clones. if i had the room, i'd run some madjack keepers just because of your recommendation-it'd be a nice surprise to find a keeper in there. this one seems healthy, but i am having some health issues with the girls because of gnats so i'm hoping she stays that way.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, if this pheno is leaning toward sativa, i probably won't run her again either nor keep her clones. if i had the room, i'd run some madjack keepers just because of your recommendation-it'd be a nice surprise to find a keeper in there. this one seems healthy, but i am having some health issues with the girls because of gnats so i'm hoping she stays that way.


I think you'd like the madjack, but last I saw it's not available anymore... a tragedy..
You'd like it though, no pine taste at all, just an odd fruity type taste, sorta halfway between a normal jack herer juicy-fruit type taste and an unidentifiable fruity taste on top, during the grow it smelled unlike any plant I've ever grown, and I've grown a couple. Tastes very very good, and the high cuts through almost anything I have, except the Double Dream (that strain is STRONG)


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I just put mine into flowering two weeks ago, the last run of the strain for me, it was a cut I got from Keizer.
> It took month and months to reveg after flowering under 16 hrs of light, picky lil thing...
> It appears to be very similar to one of the same phenos I had prior.
> Not to keep saying the same thing, but the one that's special is the madjack freebie.. that thing is better than the SP on all fronts, every category.
> in fact, in hindsight, for the sugarpunch itself, I wouldn't purchase again, but since I got the madjack as a freebie, I am VERY happy, it's hard to crack into my "starting lineup", but the madjack is a keeper, for sure, and I didn't even get to baby it.. eager to see what it's gonna do after training and a lil love


Apples and oranges if you didn't get the right sp pheno,imo..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Apples and oranges if you didn't get the right sp pheno,imo..
> View attachment 3418396


maybe.. after three diff females though if it's that elusive I can move on.. besides even if it was amazing the heartiness of this strain leaves a lil to be desired.
Beautiful nug by the way.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I think you'd like the madjack, but last I saw it's not available anymore... a tragedy..
> You'd like it though, no pine taste at all, just an odd fruity type taste, sorta halfway between a normal jack herer juicy-fruit type taste and an unidentifiable fruity taste on top, during the grow it smelled unlike any plant I've ever grown, and I've grown a couple. Tastes very very good, and the high cuts through almost anything I have, except the Double Dream (that strain is STRONG)


i've got some freebies from when i initially ordered the SP so as soon as there is room i plan on popping some


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got some freebies from when i initially ordered the SP so as soon as there is room i plan on popping some


ohhh REALLY??
Well then...
Good call on those, you'll be very happy.
I got two females and ran them both, both smelled and tasted similar, one was not only stronger, but more dense, and had better growth properties too.
You'll be a happy girl. No doubt
I promise.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> she just went into flower about a week ago, but i'm thinking she's leaning more toward sativa from the look of her leaves. i've saved some cuttings of her-she has a good stem rub smell to her but other than that, not a lot of smell coming off of her at this stage. vegged her for 60 days so i'm hoping that was enough.
> 
> "...painfully inadequate domes" LOL


Careful on the stretch on some of those. The more jagged the leaf serration the greater the stretch if I recall correctly.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 14, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I just put mine into flowering two weeks ago, the last run of the strain for me, it was a cut I got from Keizer.
> It took month and months to reveg after flowering under 16 hrs of light, picky lil thing...
> It appears to be very similar to one of the same phenos I had prior.
> Not to keep saying the same thing, but the one that's special is the madjack freebie.. that thing is better than the SP on all fronts, every category.
> in fact, in hindsight, for the sugarpunch itself, I wouldn't purchase again, but since I got the madjack as a freebie, I am VERY happy, it's hard to crack into my "starting lineup", but the madjack is a keeper, for sure, and I didn't even get to baby it.. eager to see what it's gonna do after training and a lil love


Looking forward to seeing how you do with my SP. She is a realy finicky Princess, but extremely frosty as I recall. She must be from New Port Beach...

When are you coming through town again. I was hoping to pick up a few cuts from you for my outdoor this year... And a GG#4 too...


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 14, 2015)

ThermalRider said:


> View attachment 3418297
> 
> Around day 44, two plants one a clone from pheno 2 I had around the holidays and one from seed. Running another outside as well..
> 
> View attachment 3418294


Nice. Would love to see how you do with her outside.


----------



## KeizerSoze (May 14, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Apples and oranges if you didn't get the right sp pheno,imo..
> View attachment 3418396


Nice job bro. What do you think of the smoke?


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2015)

Same as before,but grape nehi flavor,smell,great sat hammer high...not as long lasting as I'd like but I smoke a lot as well...I keep it going so that says I like it


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 15, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you do with my SP. She is a realy finicky Princess, but extremely frosty as I recall. She must be from New Port Beach...
> 
> When are you coming through town again. I was hoping to pick up a few cuts from you for my outdoor this year... And a GG#4 too...


probably next weekend, but I don't have any clones ready, I have my veg room full of the Bodhi stuff, 12 plants there, which cuts did you want?


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2015)

Sannies freebies are good too...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, if this pheno is leaning toward sativa, i probably won't run her again either nor keep her clones. if i had the room, i'd run some madjack keepers just because of your recommendation-it'd be a nice surprise to find a keeper in there. this one seems healthy, but i am having some health issues with the girls because of gnats so i'm hoping she stays that way.


So whats up with the SP?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 14, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> So whats up with the SP?


she's six weeks flower tomorrow; i'll put up a picture of her sorry self later.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> she's six weeks flower tomorrow; i'll put up a picture of her sorry self later.


Hmmm...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 14, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Hmmm...


she started yellowing on me just over a week ago really bad and showing some stress signs. she's at four feet tall which makes her just over three feet and a few inches - i am just having a hard time keeping her happy



best shot of her lower half without having to move her:


ETA: that is half of her-she is topped and has two main colas


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 15, 2015)

You definitely got a more SSH leaning phenotype. They can be finicky.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> she started yellowing on me just over a week ago really bad and showing some stress signs. she's at four feet tall which makes her just over three feet and a few inches - i am just having a hard time keeping her happy
> 
> View attachment 3440316
> 
> ...



I don't think she looks bad at all... You definitely got the SSH pheno there. I found SP in general to be a bit of a Prima Dona... Hard to please.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> I don't think she looks bad at all... You definitely got the SSH pheno there. I found SP in general to be a bit of a Prima Dona... Hard to please.


thanks. do you think she'll have a lot of pine taste to her? she has a good smell so i'm hoping i'll like her. she is definitely a hard-to-please strain-you're right there! she looks terrible compared to the sunshine daydream i'm running in there.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks. do you think she'll have a lot of pine taste to her? she has a good smell so i'm hoping i'll like her. she is definitely a hard-to-please strain-you're right there! she looks terrible compared to the sunshine daydream i'm running in there.


Hope she doesn't have a pine taste to her... I know how you hate pine. I don't recall any of my SP with an overwhelming pine taste to them, but then again, I have a pretty poor sense of taste... Would hate to see you flush her.  I have a feeling that she will be quite tasty. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 13, 2015)

SP back in stock at Sannie's - http://www.sanniesshop.com/sugar-punch-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone run across a real fruity smelling phenol of Sugar Punch, and if so how was the smoke? I have one in flower right now (first run from seed) that smells really good, and not like the other two I grew a while back.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 13, 2015)

For me they all had diesel undertones.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone run across a real fruity smelling phenol of Sugar Punch, and if so how was the smoke? I have one in flower right now (first run from seed) that smells really good, and not like the other two I grew a while back.


Yes, it was delicious and it kicked my ass...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Yes, it was delicious and it kicked my ass...


Great to hear Keizer! Thanks for the feedback. This one has really caught my eye. The first two were meh, but this one...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great to hear Keizer! Thanks for the feedback. This one has really caught my eye. The first two were meh, but this one...


Lets see some pics...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Lets see some pics...


Nothing too exciting to look at just yet. 3 weeks 12/12. It's the smell that really stands out already. So pronounced! 

Can't get a good pic with these damn HID's on, but once things progress a bit I'll post up more pics and see what you think...


----------

